# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Εμβοή στα αυτιά

## C.M.

Ρε παιδιά μια γνώμη όσοι γνωρίζουν κάτι σχετικό. 
Εδώ και κανα 5 μηνο έχω κάποιες εμβοές στα αυτιά (κουδουνισμα) το οποίο είναι χαρακτηριστικό όταν έχει ησυχία , ενώ άλλες φορές το ακουω αν συγκεντρωθώ σε αυτό , παρόλο που -για παράδειγμα- μπορεί να εχω την τηλεόραση ανοιχτή. 

Πήγα σε ωριλά , μου έκανε εξετάσεις και δεν μου βρήκε κάτι. Μου είπε πως αυτο που ακους ειναι εσωτερικοί ήχοι του σώματος και απλά συγκεντρώνεσαι εκει. 

Τέλος πάντων , εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω εμβοές,εντάξει μπορώ και έχω κανονικούς ύπνους , γυμνάζομαι , είμαι κανονικά στα κιλά μου , τρώ καλά, δεν καπνίζω , δεν πίνω κτλ . 

Ανυσηχώ μήπως αυτό είναι συμπτωμα απο άγχος ή απο στρες - γενικά τον τελευταίο χρόνο είμαι σχετικά αγχωμένος, χονδρικά επειδή είμαι άνεργος και ψάχνω να βρω τι θα κάνω και εχω κάποιες ανασφάλειες - στο μεταξύ βιώνω και τι συνέπειες της ανεργείας πχ είμαι λίγο απότομος , απόλυτος και δεν είμαι και τόσο αισιόδοξος για το μέλλον. Εχω ψηλοφοβηθεί με το θέμα , μήπως είναι εκδήλωση ψυχοσωματική ή κάτι τέτοιο. 

Οποιος θέλει να σχολιάσει κάτι σχετικό ελεύθερα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## maria...

εγω παλι εχω παρατηρισει συνη8ως τα βραδια που πευτω για υπνο οταν εχω το αυτι μου στο μαξιλαρι ακουω κατι σαν τον 8ορυβο απο ελικες ελικοπτερου.κατι τετιο ακους και συ?

----------


## C.M.

οχι Μαρία , σαν μια νότα είναι ο δικός μου ήχος. Πως είναι ο ήχος της τηλεόρασης , ή ο μετασχηματιστής απο κάποια ηλεκτρική συσκευή; Δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω αλλιώς. Πάντως κάτι τέτοιο , και νομίζω οτι επικεντρώνεται περισσότερο στο αριστερό αυτί.

----------


## maria...

katalaba to eixa palia auto

----------


## C.M.

Α το είχες; Και πέρασε μόνο του; 
Εγώ αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι μήπως , αυτον τον ήχο τον είχα απο πάντα απλώς τώρα έμαθα να συγκεντρώνομαι σε αυτόν λόγο σχετικού άγχους κτλ.

----------


## imagine

Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται σε άγχος.
Η πίεσή σου είναι φυσιολογική? Τσέκαρέ το

----------


## maria...

εγω αυτο το θημαμαι να το εχω απο πολυ μικρη ποτε δεν εφυγε και ποτε δνε εδωσα πολυ σιμασια.αλλες φορες ακουγεται και αλλες οχι.σαν νοτα μονοτονη και μακροσυρτη.

----------


## C.M.

Ναι imagine αυτό το έχω σκεφτεί να κάνω κάποιο τεσκ απ , αιματολογικές κτλ Μήπως είναι απο πίεση κτλ (αν ήμουνα όμως υπερτασικός δεν θα είχα και άλλα συμπτώματα; να σημειώσω οτι γυμνάζομαι συστηματικά και είμαι σε καλό επίπεδο φυσικής κατάστασης) Σε ερευνα που έκανα στο net βρήκα οτι πολλοί άνθρωποι παραπονιούνται για τις εμβοές, αλλοί πολύ άλλοι λιγότερο κτλ και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις δεν μπορούν να βρεθούν τα αίτια. 

Μαρία αυτό που λες σκέφτηκα και εγώ, μήπως όντως το έχουν όλοι απλά δεν του δίνουν σημασία και εγώ απλά \"κόλησα\" με το θέμα ή ξεσπάω σχετικό άγχος/φοβία πάνω εκει.

----------


## maria...

c.m και γω κανω χροναι γυμναστικη κιομως το ακουω αλλα δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο

----------


## C.M.

ναι Μαρία , απλώς την γυμναστική την ανέφερα για την πίεση που με ρώτησε ο imagine (34 ετών είμαι παρεπιμπτώντως.. ) όχι για να κάνω άμεση σύνδεση με τις εμβοές. 

Πάντως όσοι παραπονιόυνται ή όσοι το έχουν , νιωθουν μια σχετική δυσθημία που τους επηρεάζει την ζωή τους σε βάθος χρόνου , ή τους αποπροσανατολιζουν την προσοχή κτλ κτλ με αποτέλεσμα να εκδηλώνουν μια σχετική κατάθλιψη ξέρω γω ...

Προσπαθούν να δουν δηλαδή , με έρευνες , αν όντως προκειται για μια βιολογική πάθηση ή κάτι τέτοιο ή αν είναι η αφορμή για να εκδηλώσουν , οι ασθενείς ας πουμε , το άγχος ή τις φοβίες τους. 

- νταξει , με ενοχλεί λίγο σαν ιδέα να ακουω αυτό το κουδουνισμα όταν έχει πλήρη ησυχία. Προσπαθώ και γω να καταλάβω μήπως δίνω σημασία σε αυτό σαν πρόφαση για το προβλήματα καθημερινότητας που εχω ( που όλοι έχουμε) ...

----------


## vince

Το παθαίνω κατα διαστήματα..κάτι σαν βουιτό (χαμηλής έντασης) όπως λές που μοιάζει με τον ήχο της τηλεόρασης όταν δεν έχει σήμα. Εάν κρατάω απασχολημένο τον εαυτό μου είναι όλα οκ, εάν όμως συγκεντρωθώ σε αυτό τότε θα ακούω τον συγκεκριμένο ήχο. Μου φέρνει περισσότερο σαν εσωτερικός ήχος χωρίς απαραίτητα να σημαίνει οτι θα το έχω σε κατάσταση στρες. Πιθανόν να δημιουργειται και απο τις διάφορες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές που έχουμε (κινητά, τηλεόραση..) αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με βεβαιότητα.

Το θετικό είναι οτι ο ΩΡΛ σου δεν εντόπισε κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## mstrouf

νομίζω πως όλοι το έχουμε ανα διαστήματα, αλλά δεν του δίνουμε σημασία..
κ γω αλλες φορες το παρατηρω, αλλαζω σκεψη.. το ξεχναω..
μερικες φορές είναι ενοχλητικο πολυ κ ανοιγοκλεινω τα αυτια μου κ δεν περναει..
αλλα δεν πιστεύω να είναι ψυχοσωματικο κ αυτο, τι στο καλο..
απλα η ζωή μας είναι στην ρουτινα, στην τρεχαλα, να τα προλάβουμε όλα κ οταν σταθουμε λιγο, περιεργα αισθανομαστε κ νομίζουμε πως έχουμε κάτι.. μην δινεις σημασια γιατι θα πιστεψεις όντως οτι κάτι έχεις.. χαλάρωσε λιγο, ηρεμησε, τωρα που μπορείς..
όταν κάτι θέλουμε πολύ κ το κυνηγάμε.. δεν ερχεται
αντίθετα όμως όταν ηρεμησουμε.. ολο κ κατι θα μας έρθει..
πάντως αν πάρεις παράδειγμα, ηλεκτ. συσκευες, τον ήχο στο δρομο που θα βγεις, ολα εχουν ένα ήχο, η απόλυτη ησυχία δεν υπάρχει ποτέ κ να σκεφτείς ότι ακούμε πολύ λιγότερους ήχους απο όσους υπάρχουν κ βλέπουμε πολυ λιγοτερα απο όσα διακρινονται με γυμνό μάτι
νομίζω ότι η εμβοή είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο, απλα δεν δινουμε τόση σημασία..

----------


## C.M.

Ναι και εγώ αυτό θέλω να πιστεύω που είπατε παραπάνω , ενδεχομένως κολλησα με το θέμα λόγω της δικής μου πίεσης για να δω τι θα κάνω με τα δικά μου και ανησύχησα κάπως παραπάνω , μήπως αυθυποβάλλομαι και τα σχετικά. Είναι και οτι το παρατήρησα εδώ και 5 μήνες για πρώτη φορά - αν και δεν του έδινα πάντα την ίδια σημασία, τώρα μου βγήκε κάπως πιο έντονα. Πάντως θα παω στο γιατρό για ένα τσεκ απ αιματολογικών που έτσι και αλλιώς θέλω να κάνω και θα του το αναφέρω.

----------


## mstrouf

ναι το τσεκ απ να το κάνεις, δεν είναι κακο.. θα είσαι κ πιο ήσυχος!
λοιπόν, να σου πώ κάτι, μη βάλεις τα γέλια, ούτε πλάκα κάνω.. απο χθες που σου απάντησα αναρωτιέμαι πόσα δεν ακούμε κ άκου τι μου \'ρθε στο μυαλό.. φαντάσου ένα μυρμήγκι.. το πάτημά του σίγουρα ακούγεται, εμείς δεν το ακούμε κ φαντάσου μετά την παρέλαση που κάνουν τα μυρμήγκια.. ολόκληρος όχλος, αλλά πάλι δεν το ακούμε κ έτσι όπως αναρωτιόμουν, ρώτησα ένα φίλο μου.. έχεις ακούσει ποτέ μυρμήγκι να περπατάει; κ τι μου απάντησε λες;;; φόραγε τακούνια; ουου πολύ θόρυβο! εεε έσκασα στα γέλια.. κοίτα τι κάθησα κ σκέφτηκα!

----------


## maria...

εγω παλι νομιζα πως εχω προβλημα στην ακοη.οταν μιλανε πολυ μαζι δυνατα ξεκουφενομαι κ βουιζουν τα αυτια μου νομιζω εχω οξια ακοη κ γιαυτο το πα8ενω.πολλες φορες με ποναει το τιμπανο πολυ οταν φωναζουν και κανει κατι κλατς κλατσ

----------


## C.M.

Ναι , αν πιανεις άλλες συχνότητες είναι κάτι που φαίνεται απο τις εξετάσεις του ωριλά. Σου βάζει δηλαδή ηχους πέρα απο το μέσο εύρος συχνοτήτων και τα βγάζει σε ένα γράφημα. 

Δεν έχω σουπερ ακοη πάντως  :Big Grin:  χαχα. Οπότε αυτος ο ήχος μπορεί και να είναι κάποιο αποτύπωμα στον εγκέφαλο από οσο διαβάζω , δεν ξεκινά απο τον ακουστικό πόρο. Το παρήγορο είναι οτι το έχουν πολλοί , αλλά παραμένει ενοχλητικό και έχω κολήσει - στους περισσότερους με το ίδιο παράπονο οι γιατροί συνιστούν να μάθουν να ζουν με αυτό, να μάθουν να αδιαφορούν ή κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## lagoudakos

kalhspera ειμαι νεος εδω το βουιτο το εχω απο τοτε που επαθα την πρωτη κριση πανικου και εδω κ δυο χρονια δεν εχει σταματηση!

----------


## lupus30

Φιλε C.M καλησπερα.. μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα.. ειμαι παλιος εδω και εχω περασει πολλα.. το βουητο με απασχολησε και με τρομαξε αρκετα για μηνες.. περασα φυσικα και εγω απο γιατρο αλλα μια χαρα με βρηκε.. ετσι συνειδητοποιησα οτι και αυτο ειναι ακομα μια ψυχοσωματικη εκδηλωση και επαψα να του δινω σημασια.. τωρα εχει περασει ή τουλαχιστον οταν εκδηλωνεται καμια φορα δεν του δινω σημασια και φευγει μονο του.. αστα ολα αυτα να κανουν τι δουλεια τους χωρις να τους δινεις προσοχη και αξια και θα σε αφησουν ησυχο σταδιακα.. ζησε το τωρα, μην εισαι αχαριστος με τη ζωη και μην σταματησεις να κανεις οτι εκανες και πριν.. τιποτα δεν ειναι, μην ανησυχεις.. εχουμε τοση δυναμη μεσα μας που ολα αυτα ειναι ευκολο να τα καταπολεμησουμε.. και ασε το αγχος στην ακρη.. δεν κερδιζεις τιποτα και ουτε δουλεια θα βρεις επειδη αγχωνεσαι.. οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει, εχε ελπιδα και αισιοδοξια.. να σαι καλα.... σπυρος

----------


## beat20

καλά όλα με το αγχος αλλα τα βουητά στο 95% εχουνε οργανικό
υπώστρωμα εξω/μεσω αυτι / κοχλιας /νευρο / εγεφαλος

καπου υπαρχει βλάβη συνήθως είναι ο κοχλίας.

Είναι κανείς απο εδώ που είχε βουητό και του πέρασε
μπας και πάρουμε θάρος ?
Ποσο καιρό το είχε και πόσο καιρό έκανε να του περάσει ?

----------


## beat20

> εγω παλι νομιζα πως εχω προβλημα στην ακοη.οταν μιλανε πολυ μαζι δυνατα ξεκουφενομαι κ βουιζουν τα αυτια μου νομιζω εχω οξια ακοη κ γιαυτο το πα8ενω.πολλες φορες με ποναει το τιμπανο πολυ οταν φωναζουν και κανει κατι κλατς κλατσ



@maria αυτο που εχεις είναι μαλλον ηπια υπερακουσια δες εδω
http://www.hyperacusis.net/hyperacusis/categories+of+hyperacusis/default.asp

Tonic tensor tympanic syndrome και γινετε λόγω υπερακουσίας
με βενζοδιαζεπίνες το έχεις αυτο ?
αμα δεν το εχεις ειναι μαλλον αυτό....

----------


## beat20

Ειχε κανεις εμβοές απο το ενα αυτι και να του εχει περασει ?
Μιλαμε για πολλη μεγαλη αρωστια το βουητο...
ειναι κολαση ιδικα στον υπνο σε φτανει σε σημεια εξαθλιωσης...

----------


## Paprika

u2u! :Smile:

----------


## beat20

πολλες φορες λεω καλλιτερα καρκινος παρα βουητό
εχω τρελαθει απο τα πολλα xanax για το βουητο

----------


## Paprika

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μαζί με τις εμβοές υπάρχουν συμπτώματα έλλειψης ισορροπίας ή και προσανατολισμού.

----------


## GreenPeyote

α ρε πάπρικα με τα u2u σου!!!!  :Smile: )))))

----------


## Paprika



----------


## GreenPeyote

:Smile: ))))) σωστά!!!!!!

----------


## beat20

στην αρχη που το επαθα ειχα ελαφρια ζαλη μετα εφτιαξε
και μετα το ξαναπαθα χωρις ζαλη
(ενοεις αμα υπαρχει υδρωπας λαβυρινθου ?
Το ξερω ειναι μεσα στα σεναρια)

----------


## agnostos

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μαζί με τις εμβοές υπάρχουν συμπτώματα έλλειψης ισορροπίας ή και προσανατολισμού.

αν συνυπαρχουν και εντονα?

----------


## Paprika

agnwste αν συνυπάρχουν με όποιο τρόπο, ένταση κλπ.

----------


## beat20

μπα δεν εχω

----------


## beat20

Τα βουητα ειναι η χειροτερη αρρωστια που μπορει να βρει καποιον...
Βρηκε κανεις λυση ?
Καποιο φαρμακο κατι ?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Φίλε κάπου είπες νομίζω οτι αποκαταστάθηκε η ακοή σου... Τα βουητά πώς συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν? Οι γιατροί τί σου λένε??
Έχω και γώ μία δυσκολία να ακούσω και συνέχεια ρωτάω τί??? αλλά αυτό μάλλον είναι ψυχογενές λόγω άγχους επειδή δεν προσέχω τί μου λέει ο άλλος...

----------


## beat20

τιποτα δε μου λενε...
δεν ξερουνε...
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο το πραμα ειναι κολαση μου εχει καταστρεψει τη ζωη μου και εχω φτασει αμετρητες στιγμες να αυτοκτονισω.
μπορει να κανω και 5 μερες να κοιμηθω παιρνω hipnosedon αλλα δεν με πιανουνε ο μονος τροπος για να κοιμηθω ειναι να μην ακουω τον ηχο.
Οσο και να ακουγετε απλο πρεοκειτε για πολλη σοβαρη αρρωστια που σε οδηγει μαθηματικα στο θανατο σε κανει οσο και να μη το θες να αυτοκτονισεις για να μην το ακους.
Ειναι σαν ενα φρικτο βασανηστηριο σαν τις ταινιες του saw

----------


## vince

Λινκ για τις εμβοές:

http://www.gelis.gr/EMVOES%20OTON.html

http://www.gelis.gr/otsclerosis%20syntiritiki%20therapia.html

beat20 ρίξε μια ματιά. Πρέπει να το ψάξεις όμως με κάποιον έμπειρο ΩΡΛ.

Με πιάνουν κάτι βουιτά στα αυτιά ωρες ωρες αλλά όχι στον βαθμό που αναφέρεις. Δεν ξέρω να σου πώ περισσότερα αλλά νομίζω πως το το καλύτερο είναι να το ψάξεις με τον γιατρό.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Φίλε Beat20 μην τρελένεσαι και μην πανικοβάλεσαι!!!! Καταλαβαίνω οτι \'εξω από το χορό λές πολλά τραγούδια και οτι είναι ανυπόφορο αυτό που ζείς αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή και να το ψάξεις περισσότερο...

----------


## pennoula_v

δεν υπαρχει καποιος γιατρος καπου που να ειδικευεται σε κατι τετοιο???

----------


## beat20

εχω βρει τους καλυτερους γιατρους εχω παρει οτι φαρμακα κυκλοφορουνε αντικαταθλιπτικα αντιψυχωσικα ηρεμιστικα υπνωτικα αγγειοδιασταλτικα βιταμινες παρα πολλα αλλα , αποτελεσμα 0.
και εγω αλλες φορες το εχω σιγανο αλλα αλλες φορες με φερνει
σε σημειο αυτοκτονιας ειναι πολυ δυνατο μπορει να κανω μια εβδομαδα να κοιμηθω απο το βουητο.
Στην αρχη ειναι διακοπτομενα και σιγανα τα βουητα μετα γινοντε μονιμα και δυνατα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΡΙΚΗ

----------


## agnostos

φιλε και σε εμενα το ιδο συμβαινει εκτος ομως απο τις αυπνιες που δεν τις εχω απο αυτον το λογο αλλα απο αλλο. Αλλα δε παλευετε η κατασταση να ακους συναιχεια αυτον το ηχο ασταματητα.

----------


## beat20

εγω θα πεθανω απο αυτον τον ηχο...
δεν μπορω να ζησω αλλο δεν αντεχω

----------


## GreenPeyote

Μή λες βλακείες beat... Όλος ο κόσμος έχει τα προβλήματά του και ο καθένας βλέπει το δικό του ως το μεγαλύτερο...!
Καταλαβαίνω οτι είναι μεγάλο βάσανο να ακούς συνέχεια αυτόν τον ήχο αλλά πρέπει να βρείς τη δύναμη να το αντιμετωπίσεις!
Δεν ξέρω τί άλλο να σου πώ ...
Οι γονείς σου δεν το ψάχνουν το θέμα?? Πόσο είσαι , 20 χρονών??

----------


## beat20

το εχουμε ψαξει αλλα τιποτα
φαινεται οτι δεν υπαρχει γιατρεια ...

----------


## beat20

εχουνε αυτοκτονησει πολοι απο τις εμβοες ?

----------


## maria...

> _Originally posted by beat20_
> εγω θα πεθανω απο αυτον τον ηχο...
> δεν μπορω να ζησω αλλο δεν αντεχω




αν δεν αντεχεις εναν απλο ηχο τι να σου πω?ποσο εισαι δεν μας ειπες

----------


## beat20

ειναι ιψισυχνη κολαση...

Ειναι ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα μαρτυρια που υπαρχουνε να μην μπορεις να ακουσεις την απολυτη ησυχια.
Οτι φαρμακο υπαρχει το εχω πιει για να γλιτωσω απο το BEEP
αλλα τιποτα......

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by beat20_
> ειναι ιψισυχνη κολαση...
> 
> Ειναι ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα μαρτυρια που υπαρχουνε να μην μπορεις να ακουσεις την απολυτη ησυχια.
> Οτι φαρμακο υπαρχει το εχω πιει για να γλιτωσω απο το BEEP
> αλλα τιποτα......


Έχεις κάθε δίκιο beat20 να διαμαρτύρεσαι έτσι. Πράγματι, είναι πολύ μεγάλο βασανιστήριο να μην μπορείς να απολαύσεις την ηρεμία. Να υπάρχει θόρυβος μέσα στο κεφάλι σου συνεχώς. Και να μην φεύγει ό,τι κι αν κάνεις. Είναι μια τρέλα.

----------


## nopanic

Και εμενα , αφου μου περασε το θεμα με το στομαχι που με ειχε ταλαιπωρησει (νομιζα οτι θα εσκαγα απο την πιεση στο διαφραγμα και πηγα μεχρι νοσοκομειο ) , χωρις τελικα να εχω τιποτα , τωρα απεκτησα ενα υψισυχνο συνεχες σφυριγμα στο αριστερο αυτι .
Πηγα στον ΩΡΛ , βρηκε και τα δυο αυτια πεντακαθαρα και μου εγραψε προληπτικα να κανω ενα ακοογραμμα-τυμπανογραμμα .

Θα το κανω βεβαια , αλλα ειμαι πλεον σιγουρος οτι ΚΑΙ αυτο οπως και ΟΛΑ τα αλλα (καρδιες,αυχενικα,πονακια-τσιμπιματα σε ολο το σωμα, στομαχι ,ζαλαδες κ.λ.π ) που εχω περασει τα 2 τελευταια χρονια προερχονται απο το κωλοαγχος , το οποιο ενω τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει μειωθει αισθητα , δεν λεει ομως να μου κανει την χαρη και να με παρατησει τελειως .

----------


## lostsoul

να εισαι σιγουρος οτι και αυτο ειναι οπως ολα τα αλλα!!! 
αχχχχ ποσο δικιο εχεις??? τι θα γινει ομως ρε φιλε? ποτε θα μας αφησει αυτη η αηδια???? Εγω μολις πηρα την απαντηση απο μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου, γιατι εχω συχνουρια και μουδιασματα και νομιζα (λεω νομιζα) οτι ειχα σκληρυνση κατα πλακας... 
αστα να πανε ρε φιλε...

----------


## nopanic

Aυτο με την σκληρυνση κατα πλακας ή καποιον ογκο στον εγκεφαλο μου \"μπηκε\" και μενα στο μυαλο τον τελευταιο καιρο , λογω του οτι εχω-ειχα κατακαιρους ,ζαλαδες,μουδιασματα (χερια-στομα,κεφαλι) συν το τελευταιο με τα αυτια συν του οτι εδω και 1,5 χρονο εχω και μυωψια (μαυρα τριχοειδη στιγματα στην οραση) ..

\"Ευτυχως\" ομως εχω μια γνωστη με αυτη την αδικη ασθενεια και καταλαβα οτι ΔΟΞΑ ΤΩ ΘΕΩ δεν μου συμβαινει κατι τετοιο ..

Το \"ποτε θα μας αφησει αυτη η αηδια \" ειναι κατι που το ρωτω κ γω στον εαυτο μου καθημερινα.Η ποιο τελευταια μου απαντηση ειναι ,\" οταν θα την αφησουμε κ εμεις\" .Το δυσκολο ειναι οτι για να γινει αυτο θα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε τον τροπο που βλεπουμε τον κοσμο γυρω μας αλλα και τον εαυτο μας.
Να γινουμε ποιο σκληροι , ποιο αναισθητοι και να μην ειμαστε τοσο πολυ αυστηροι με τις πραξεις ή τις παραληψεις μας καθως και να περιορισουμε τις απιτησεις μας απο αυτο τον κοσμο και την κοινωνια.


Σε μιση ωρα εχω ραντεβου για ακοογραφημα-τυμπανογραφημα , θα σου πω νεα , αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχω κατι τετοιο γιατιη ακοη μου ειναι υπερβολικα καλη !!
Αφου ακουω και σφυριγμα που οι αλλοι δεν ακουνε !!!!!ΧΕΧΕΧΕ

Η μαγνητικη ειναι κλειστοφοβικη εμπειρια και ποση ωρα διαρκει ?? Σκεφτομαι να κανω κ μια τετοια για να ησυχασω απο αυτη την εννοια!

Συχνουρια ειχα περισυ το καλοκαιρι ...Το βραδυ ειδικα σηκωνομουν 4-5 φορες και την ημερα πηγαινα πολλες φορες με πολυ μικρα αποτελεσματα!!..Ειχα φοβηθει για ζαχαρο ..Τελικα και αυτο περασε ξαφνικα απο μονο του !!!!

----------


## lostsoul

καλη επιτυχια nopanic, στην εξεταση αν και δεν την χρειαζεσαι καθως δεν θα εχεις τιποτα...για ακομη μια φορα!!!! και θα το \"ξεριζωσεις\" και αυτο το θεμα εν τη γεννεση του!!! πες μας οταν γυρισεις, ετσι? 

Οσον αφορα την MRI εγκεφαλου, ναι ειναι λιγο περιεργα καθως καθεσαι μεσα στο \"κουτι\" για σχεδον 25-30 λεπτα, αλλα το χειροτερο ειναι οτι σου βαζουν και κατι σαν μασκα που σχεδον ερχεται κοντα στην μυτη σου!!! και σαν να σου κοβει την ανασα..... Μην μασας ομως, στην αρχη ειναι ολα αυτα, μετα συνηθιζεις αμεσως και στα αρχ... σου!!! 

και οπως λες και εσυ μετα την μαγνητικη μου, ακολουθουν και εμενα οι εξετασεις για σακχαρο..... χεσε μεσα!!!!

----------


## nopanic

Tελικα την εκανα την εξεταση , ακοογραμμα-τυμπανογραμμα και η ακοη μου ειναι ΟΚ ,φυσιολογικοτατη!

Εσυ δεν αισθανθηκες ποιο ηρεμος οταν εκανες την εξεταση κ δεν σου βρηκαν τιποτε ?
Αληθεια σου λενε την απαντηση αμεσως ?

Δεν υπαρχει ρε γαμωτο και κανενας τροπος να μας λυσουν να ελεγξουν ολα τα οργανα μας μη τυχον εχουμε κανενα προβλημα και να μας ξανασυναρμολογησουν .
Αλλα και παλι κατι αλλο θα βρισκαμε για να προβληματιζομαστε.


Αν κανεις εξεταση αιματος για το σακχαρο καλο ειναι ,επι τι ευκαιρια, να κανεις μια ολοκληρωμενη σειρα εξετασεων αιματος (χολιστερινη,τριγλυκεριδια κ.λ.π), κατι σαν chek up , να ξερεις και που βρισκεσαι γενικοτερα .



Τελος , ενω εμεις σκαμε με το παραμικρο , πηγα προχτες σε εναν φιλο επισκεψη , ο οποιος ειναι 48 ετων , 130+ κιλα και εχει , πιεση , σακχαρο,μαλλον πετρα στον ενα σιελλογονο αδενα ,οταν τον ρωτησα πως αισθανεται μου ειπε μια χαρα, καθολου αγχος και καθολου προβληματισμο.
Εγω λοιπον που τελικα δεν εχω τιποτα απο αυτα κ προσεχω τον εαυτο μου (εχω κοψει αλατια,ζαχαρη,τσιγαρο,καφε ες,αλκοολ ,junk food κ.λ.π) , ειμαι καθε μερα με αγχος και ολο και ενα νεο \"προβλημα\" ανακαλυπτω ...
Αδικια δεν ειναι ?

----------


## beat20

εδω κανετε ολοι λαθος ...

το θεμα του βουητου το εχω ψαξει οσο κανενας αλλος και το ξερω παρα πολυ καλα.

Βουητο χωρις διαταραχη στο ακουστικο συστημα ΔΕΝ υπαρχει.

Διαταραχη στο ακουστικο συστημα μπορει να κανει το οτιδητοτε
και φυσικα στο 85% των περιπτωσεων οι κλασσικες εξετασεις
ακουογραμμα και οτωακουστικες εκπομπες δεν δειχνουνε τιποτα.
Αμα ακους βουητο τοτε σιγουρα κατι εχεις αλλα οι εξετασεις ΔΕΝ μπορουνε να το δειξουνε.

Η ουσια ειναι οτι αμα δεν ξερεις που οφειλεται η διαταραχη δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα πραματα για να το γιατρεψεις.
Βαρας στην τυχη με μηδαμηνες πιθανοτητες να πετυχεις...

Αλλα και να ξερεις τι εχεις παλι ειναι ελλαχιστες οι πιθανοτητες να το γιατρεψεις.

Αν δεν περασει στους 6 πρωτους μηνες με η χωρις θεραπεια οι πιθανοτητες να ακους το βουητο για παντα ειναι 97%.

Εμενα με εχει καταστρεψει... μου εχει δημιουργησει οτι ψυχιατρικο προβλημα υπαρχει ενω πριν το βουητο δεν ειχα τιποτα.
Μου εχει καταστρεψει τη ζωη 100%.
Ειμαι σε φαση που δε με νοιαζει καθολου η ζωη μου και αυτη τη στιγμη ζω κατα τυχη που καταφερα να μην πεθανω περνοντας τεραστια ποσοτητα φαρμακων( με προλαβανε στο τσακ ).
Αλλα θα κανω λιγο υπομονη οσο μπορω ακομα για να περασει
αν δεν μου περασει θα αυτοκτονισω αλλα οχι με χαπια... με 
οπλο η εκρηκτικα που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γλιτωσεις.

Αλλοι μπορουνε να το ακουνε μια ζωη χωρις να τους ενοχλει εγω απλα δε μπορω.

Ολοι εσεις που εχετε βουητο εχετε καποιο προβλημα στην ακοη
αλλα οι εξετασεις ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΣΗ να το εντοπισουνε και στην
ελλαδα για βουητο ξερουνε επιφανιακα πραματα 4-5 γιατροι ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι εντελως ασχετοι θα ελεγα 1000% ασχετοι.
Γενικα η επιστιμη ξερει ελλαχιστα περι βουητου και πολυ δυσκολα θα βρειτε βοηθεια απο καποιο γιατρο.
Κλασσικες απαντησεις ασχετου γιατρου ειναι:
Δεν ειναι τιποτα
Θα το συνιθισεις
Εχει πειραχτει το νευρο
Το ακουογραμα σου ειναι καλο αρα δεν εχεις τιποτα
Απο το αγχος το επαθες
Απο τον πανικο εχεις βουητο
κτλπ...

οπου τις ακουσετε καντε την μακρια

----------


## squid

Κι εγώ το έχω ψάξει αρκετά το θέμα και δε πιστεύω πως είναι αναγκαίο να έχεις κάτι...

Εμβοές άρχισα να έχω κανένα 10μηνο πριν από ακουστικό τραύμα. Στην αρχή μου προκαλλούσαν αφάνταστο άγχος γιατί από ότι διάβαζα στο internet θα το είχα για πάντα. Δε μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, να συγκεντρωθώ κλπ. Μετα ο εγκέφαλός μου το συνήθισε και τον περισσότερο καιρό δεν το σκέφτομαι καν.

Το άσχημο είναι ότι η ζωή μου είναι εντελώς διαφορετική. Πλέον τα βλέπω όλα σαν όνειρο, και όχι σαν να τα ζω. Νιώθω ότι δε μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ όπως παλιά. Η απόδοσή μου στο διάβασμα έχει μειωθεί δραματικά. Η όρεξη για διάβασμα επίσης. Δεν μπορώ να έχω την ψυχική ηρεμία που είχα. Τα πάντα πρέπει να τρέχουν γρήγορα γιατί αλλιώς αρχίζουν οι εμβοές. 

Όταν δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ βάζω να ακούγονται ήχοι μέσα στο δωμάτιο (white noises). Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται έχει πολλούς (google tinnitus white noises). Και αυτο, αν και πολύ ανακουφιστικό, ωστόσο με κάνει να αποκόπτομαι κατά ένα μέρος από το περιβάλλον. Υποθέτω πως 23 χρόνια κανονικής ακοής δεν είναι και λίγα για να συνηθίσω πάλι από την αρχή. Γιατί αυτό είναι που νιώθω, ότι μαθαίνω ξανά από την αρχή να ακούω. Για παράδειγμα μπορεί σε 10 μήνες ακόμη ο εγκέφαλός μου να προσαρμοστεί σε αυτό το ποσοστό αντίληψης και τους ρυθμούς και να νιώσω καλά με εμένα. Μην υποτιμάτε αυτό που έχουμε εκεί πανω γιατί είναι πραγματικά θαυματουργό και δε μπορείτε να φανταστείτε το πόσα πολλά μπορεί να συνηθίσει. Ακόμη και να κοιτάει τα πράγματα ανάποδα! (George Stratton)

Εγώ προτείνω σε όποιον το διαβάσει αυτό και είναι καινούργιος σε αυτό το πρόβλημα να μην αγχωθεί. Η κατάσταση διαφέρει από άτομο σε άτομο. Κανείς δε μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος πως αυτό θα σε επηρρεάζει για πάντα. Και φυσικά να μην δώσεις σημασία σε αυτούς που λένε πως δεν είναι τίποτα γιατί μόνο όσοι το έχουν ζήσει καταλαβαίνουν.

Επίσης εάν το αντιληφθείτε είναι πολύ σημαντικό να επισκευθείτε όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείτε τον ΩΡΛ γιατί η πιο γνωστή θεωρία λέει ότι: Μερικά νεύρα του εγκεφάλου αιματόνονται όλο και λιγότερο και σταδιακά πεθαίνουν. Αυτό προκαλεί τις εμβοές. Νεύρα που έχουν πεθάνει δεν ξαναγεννιούνται. Αλλά νεύρα που δεν αιματώνονται καλά και δεν έχουν πεθάνει, μπορούν να επανέλθουν με κατάλληλη φαρμακευτική αγωγή.

----------


## pythagoras23

το κουδουνισμα σου ειναι σαν το κουδουνισμα που εχεις μετα απο μια εξοδο σε club/νυχτερινο κεντρο??? 

το κουδουνισμα στα αυτια που προκαλειται απο υψηλες εντασεις(ηχου) σημαινει μερικη κωφωση.

----------


## squid

Ναι είναι αυτό ακριβώς το κουδούνισμα.

Σύμφωνα με την ΩΡΛ μου η ακοή μου είναι αρκετά καλή. Και σαφώς καλύτερη μετά την πρώτη βδομάδα του τραύματος. ´Ομως το καταλαβαίνω και εγώ ότι δεν ακούω όπως παλιά και ειδικά στις υψηλές συχνότητες. Δε με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα να είναι λίγο περήφανα τα αυτιά μου, όμως όπως μάλλον θα ξέρεις αυτό κάνει το βουητό λιιίγο πιο έντονο. Από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν φταίει το βούισμα που δε μπορώ να ακούσω τους ανεπαίσθητους ήχους... Η κότα έκανε το αυγό..?  :Wink:

----------


## Φοίβη

Καλημέρα κι απο εμένα squid. 
Μιας που επανήλθε αυτό το θέμα, θέλω να μιλήσω λίγο για τη δική μου εμπειρία.
Είχα κι εγώ εμβοές αλλά όχι υψηλών αλλά χαμηλών τόνων(μοιάζει σαν κάποιος να φυσάει μέσα στο αυτί μου). Τις είχα πέρισυ τέτοια εποχή περίπου. Σταμάτησαν και επανήλθαν ξανά φέτος. Πήγα σε τρεις ΩΡΛ, δεν ήξεραν τι είναι και μου έδιναν φαρμακευτική αγωγή λίγο ψάχνοντας, απο ό, τι κατάλαβα.
Φέτος επισκέφθηκα έναν ακόμα κι αυτός μου έκανε μια δίάγνωση συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και συμπτώματα που είχα αλλά δεν τα συνέδεα με το αυτί, όπως πχ ζαλάδες. Δεν θα γράψω εδώ τη διάγνωση γιατί είμαι σίγουρη οτι κάθε άνθρωπος και κάθε πρόβλημα είναι μοναδικό.
Αυτό που θέλω να γράψω όμως είναι οτι η εμβοές σε μένα έχουν αιτία μάλλον το άγχος και την πίεση καθώς και την υπερβολική κούραση. Επίσης διάβασα σε πολλές σχετικές σελίδες του ιντερνετ οτι είναι ένα απο τα πολλά συμπτώματα που μπορεί κανείς να παρουσιάσει όταν αρχίσει να εξουθενώνεται ψυχικά απο τη δουλειά του ή απο τη ζωή του έτσι όπως την ζει.
Πιστεύω οτι σε μένα αυτός είναι επίσης ένας λόγος που το αυτί μου κυριολεκτικά μου κρούει τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου!  :Wink: 
Επαναλαμβάνω οτι κάθε άνθρωπος είναι μοναδικός κι αυτή είναι η δική μου περίπτωση.

----------


## pythagoras23

> _Originally posted by squid_
> Ναι είναι αυτό ακριβώς το κουδούνισμα.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την ΩΡΛ μου η ακοή μου είναι αρκετά καλή. Και σαφώς καλύτερη μετά την πρώτη βδομάδα του τραύματος. ´Ομως το καταλαβαίνω και εγώ ότι δεν ακούω όπως παλιά και ειδικά στις υψηλές συχνότητες. Δε με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα να είναι λίγο περήφανα τα αυτιά μου, όμως όπως μάλλον θα ξέρεις αυτό κάνει το βουητό λιιίγο πιο έντονο. Από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν φταίει το βούισμα που δε μπορώ να ακούσω τους ανεπαίσθητους ήχους... Η κότα έκανε το αυγό..?


δεν φταιει το βουισμα εχεις καψει καποια νευρα μεσα στο αυτι σου και εχει μειωθει το ποσο δυνατα ακους καποιες συγκεκριμενες συχνοτητες....

----------


## pythagoras23

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> Καλημέρα κι απο εμένα squid. 
> Μιας που επανήλθε αυτό το θέμα, θέλω να μιλήσω λίγο για τη δική μου εμπειρία.
> Είχα κι εγώ εμβοές αλλά όχι υψηλών αλλά χαμηλών τόνων(μοιάζει σαν κάποιος να φυσάει μέσα στο αυτί μου). Τις είχα πέρισυ τέτοια εποχή περίπου. Σταμάτησαν και επανήλθαν ξανά φέτος. Πήγα σε τρεις ΩΡΛ, δεν ήξεραν τι είναι και μου έδιναν φαρμακευτική αγωγή λίγο ψάχνοντας, απο ό, τι κατάλαβα.
> Φέτος επισκέφθηκα έναν ακόμα κι αυτός μου έκανε μια δίάγνωση συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και συμπτώματα που είχα αλλά δεν τα συνέδεα με το αυτί, όπως* πχ ζαλάδες*. Δεν θα γράψω εδώ τη διάγνωση γιατί είμαι σίγουρη οτι κάθε άνθρωπος και κάθε πρόβλημα είναι μοναδικό.
> Αυτό που θέλω να γράψω όμως είναι οτι η εμβοές σε μένα έχουν αιτία μάλλον το άγχος και την πίεση καθώς και την υπερβολική κούραση. Επίσης διάβασα σε πολλές σχετικές σελίδες του ιντερνετ οτι είναι ένα απο τα πολλά συμπτώματα που μπορεί κανείς να παρουσιάσει όταν αρχίσει να εξουθενώνεται ψυχικά απο τη δουλειά του ή απο τη ζωή του έτσι όπως την ζει.
> Πιστεύω οτι σε μένα αυτός είναι επίσης ένας λόγος που το αυτί μου κυριολεκτικά μου κρούει τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου! 
> Επαναλαμβάνω οτι κάθε άνθρωπος είναι μοναδικός κι αυτή είναι η δική μου περίπτωση.


ο κοχλιας ειναι υπευθηνος και για την ισορροπια

----------


## squid

Γεια σου Φοίβη
Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι και αυτό που φοβάμαι. Ότι δηλαδή όταν αρχίσει κι εμένα η ζωή μου σαν εργαζόμενο άτομο θα επιδεινωθούν οι εμβοές. Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ότι θα γίνω στα 40 όπως είναι η γιαγιά μου τώρα στα 90. Δεν ακούει τίποτα ακόμη κι αν φωνάζεις δίπλα της και όταν την ρωτάς τι έχει λέει \"Βουίζν τ\'αυτιά μ\' παιδί μ\'\" (χιχι)

Αλλά όπως λες κάθε άτομο είναι διαφορετικό και δεν ξέρω αν η βαρυκοία συνδέεται με τις εμβοές που έχω εγώ ή είναι κληρονομική. Προτιμώ να σκέφτομαι τις σπουδές που έχω μπροστά μου πιο ήρεμα. Ότι δεν θα με επηρρεάσει τίποτα από το να πετύχω τους στόχους μου, και ότι η ιατρική προχωράει (ελπίζω).

----------


## Παστελι

εμενα εχει σταματησει το βουισμα.δεν ξερω γιατι :P

----------


## pythagoras23

σιγουρα θα ειμαστε χειροτεροι απο την γιαγια γιατι οι ανθρωποι που ειναι 90 ετων τωρα .......δεν πηγαιναν σε clubs δεν ακουγανε μουσικη με ακουστικα με τις ωρες... ουτε ειχανε στερεοφωνικα συστηματα να \"τσιτωσουνε\" την αγαπημενη τους \"κοματαρα\"....:P...εμεις μαλλον δεν θα ακουμε ουτε το βουισμα!!!!

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by squid_
> Ότι δεν θα με επηρρεάσει τίποτα από το να πετύχω τους στόχους μου, και ότι η ιατρική προχωράει (ελπίζω).


Ναι, κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. 
Πάντως σχετικά με αυτό που φοβάσαι, αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση καθώς διάβαζα είναι οτι αυτό που έχει σώσει πολλούς ανθρώπους απο υπερβολική κόπωση και burnout είναι όταν έχουν μπροστά τους ξεκάθαρους στόχους που τους ευχαριστούν και μια δουλειά που να έχει νόημα για εκείνους. Κι όταν αυτά τα κηνυγούν με σταθερούς ρυθμούς και όχι ξεθεώνοντας τους εαυτούς τους.
Κι εσύ απο ό, τι ακούω έχεις στόχους καθως και μια ολόκληρη ζωή μπροστά σου να την πλάσεις όπως θέλεις. Ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## squid

Ναι Φοίβη, υποθέτω ότι έτσι είναι. Μόνο στην σκέψη του πως θέλω, και σκοπεύω, να κάνω την ζωή μου νιώθω μια τρομερή ηρεμία.





> _Originally posted by pythagoras23_
> σιγουρα θα ειμαστε χειροτεροι απο την γιαγια γιατι οι ανθρωποι που ειναι 90 ετων τωρα .......δεν πηγαιναν σε clubs δεν ακουγανε μουσικη με ακουστικα με τις ωρες... ουτε ειχανε στερεοφωνικα συστηματα να \"τσιτωσουνε\" την αγαπημενη τους \"κοματαρα\"....:P...εμεις μαλλον δεν θα ακουμε ουτε το βουισμα!!!!


Η γιαγιά μου πέρασε όλη της τη ζωή μέσα στο σπίτι, ο παππούς μου από την άλλη όχι. Ο παππούς ακούει καλύτερα κι από μένα. Ωστόσο, το να μην ακούω \"ούτε το βούισμα\" είναι ευλογία! Τουλάχιστον έχεις την ψυχική σου ηρεμία εξασφαλισμένη.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by squid_
> Ναι Φοίβη, υποθέτω ότι έτσι είναι. Μόνο στην σκέψη του πως θέλω, και σκοπεύω, να κάνω την ζωή μου νιώθω μια τρομερή ηρεμία.


Τι όμορφο αυναίσθημα αυτό...

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> εμενα εχει σταματησει το βουισμα.δεν ξερω γιατι :P


Panikoula μπραβο ...μετα απο ποσο καιρο ?

Εγω το εχω τωρα εδω και 9 μηνες και απο τοτε που πηγα και εκανα ακοωγραφημα και τυμπανογραφημα και με βρηκαν ΟΚ , δεν ξανα ασχοληθηκα , αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει σταθερο ..
Ισως πρεπει να παω και παλι στον ΩΡΛ και να του ζητησω να μου δωσει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ..
Αν ομως ειναι ψυχολογικο (σωματοποιημενο αγχος) θα κανουν τιποτα τα φαρμακα ή τσαμπα χαπακονωμαστε ρε γαμωτο ?

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by nopanic_
> 
> Αν ομως ειναι ψυχολογικο (σωματοποιημενο αγχος) θα κανουν τιποτα τα φαρμακα ή τσαμπα χαπακονωμαστε ρε γαμωτο ?


Απο ο, τι κατάλαβα απο αυτά που μου είπε ο γιατρός μου, τα φάρμακα προσπαθούν να περιορίσουν-εξαλείψουν το σύμπτωμα, δηλαδή τον ήχο (και στην περίπτωση μου τις ζαλάδες). 
Αλλά απο κει και πέρα αν εμείς οι ίδιοι δεν κάνουμε κάτι για τον ψυχολογικό παράγοντα, φαντάζομαι οτι το σύμπτωμα θα επανέλθει...ή το ίδιο ή κάπου αλλού στο σώμα, με άλλον τρόπο.

----------


## mflev

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ.
ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 20 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΦΥΡΙΓΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΞΙ ΑΥΤΙ ΜΟΥ. ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΔΥΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩ. Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ Medrol ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΕΝΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΟΡΤΙΖΟΝΗΣ ΜΕ ΑΜΦΙΒΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ. 
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΙΣΩ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ. ΗΘΕΛΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ. 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΙΘΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΖΕΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ;

----------


## tinnitus

εγω πηρα κορτιζονη μεσα στο 1ο 24ωρο απο το συμβαν που ειχα με το αυτι μου μεγαλες δοσεις επισης πηρα βιταμινες διουριτικα αντιικα αγγειοδιασταλτικα(επισης το υπερβαρικο οξυγονο κανει καλο).
Να ξερεις οτι στην αιφνιδια εναρξη εμβοων ο χρονος που θα πας σε ειδικο γιατρο και οχι σε απλο ΩΡΛ αλλα σε νευροακουολογο ειναι κρισιμος.
Οσο ποιο συντομα αρχισεις θεραπεια τοσο μεγαλυτερες οι πιθανοτητες να γλυτωσεις την εμβοή.

Αλλα πες μας εδω ποσο χρονων εισαι και πως ειναι τα ακουογραμματα σου γιατι αμα δεν εχεις μονιμη βλαβη στην ακοη εχεις πιθανοτητες να γλιτωσεις απο το βουητο.
Αν εχεις μονιμη βλαβη στην ακοή μαλλον ειναι για παντα το βουητο.
Επισης μπορει να μην εχεις καμια βλαβη στην ακοη και το βουητο να παραμεινει....

Τα δυσκολα ειναι στο ψυχολογικο κοματι της εμβοης οταν δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις και ολα τα συνεπακολουθα.
Το βουητο γινετε να το συνηθισεις αρκει να μην του δινεις σημασια.

----------


## mflev

Εγώ πήρα κορτιζόνη πόσιμη Medrol 2 μέρες μετά το συμβάν για 1 εβδομάδα διότι είχα ακουστικό τραύμα και δεν άκουγα σε κάποιες συχνότητες, μετά από αυτό ο ωρλ μου είπε ότι ήταν κατά 98% εντάξει το ακοόγραμμα και ότι και οι εμβοές (το μικρό σφύριγμα) πιθανότατα να υποχωρήσουν με τον καιρό. 
Πήγα όμως και σε άλλο για μια δευτερη γνώμη ο οποίος μου είπε ότι έξακολουθεί ένα μικρό προβλημα σε κάποια συχνότητα και μου μίλησε για ενέσεις κορτιζόνης αλλά με επιφύλαξη. 
τώρα παίρνω vastarel, simbelium και βιταμίνες για 1 μήνα και απ΄ότι μου είπε και τρίτος ωρλ θα υποχωρήσουν.
Είμαι 33 χρονών και όλο αυτό προέκυψε μετά από μία έξοδο σε ένα κλαμπ. 
Ευχριστώ για την απάντηση αν θες πες την αποψη σου και την δική σου περίπτωση πώς προέκυψε και πώς είσαι τώρα;

----------


## tinnitus

αν την επαθες απο club ειναι ακουστικο τραυμα και δυσκολα θα φυγει το σφυριγμα.
Εγω το επαθα απο αγνωστο λογο οχι ακουστικο τραυμα και μου εχει σχεδον φυγει μετα απο 1 χρονο.
Επισης στο ακουστικο τραυμα μαλλον τα φαρμακα δεν κανουνε τιποτα.
Μην του δινεις σημασια και μπορει με τον καιρο να φυγει επισης απεφευγε τον θορυβο γιατι χειροτερευει τα πραματα

----------


## tinnitus

σου περασε ?
ελλατωθηκε τουλαχιστο?

----------


## PETRAN

Tinnitus εσένα σου έχει φύγει? Γι΄αυτό ξεκίνησες αυτό το θρεντ στο \"κατάθλιψη\" το μεσημέρι?




Υπάρχουν φάρμακα που το ελαττώνουν κάπως. \'Ενας φίλος μου που είναι μουσικός το είχε πάθει και ήταν πολύ άσχημο, τους πρώτους μήνες δεν μπορούσε να κοιμηθεί. Τελικά βρήκε έναν ΩΡΛ που εξειδικεύεται σε αυτό και του έγραψε διάφορα χάπια, μερικά \"off-label\" από αυτό που προορίζονταν (και που είχαν να κάνουν με την γενικότερη κυκλοφορία του αίματος, ιδιαίτερα σε εκείνα τα σημεία). Τελικά δεν ξέρει αν ήταν από τα χάπια η από το πέρασμα του χρόνου, αλλά δύο χρόνια μετά (τώρα δηλαδή) δεν το ακούει καθόλου η ελάχιστα. Μου είπε επίσης ότι κλειδί σε όλη την υπόθεση είναι να μην στρέφεις την προσοχή σου πάνω του, κάτι που του είχα πει και εγώ στην αρχή αλλά δεν με άκουσε γιατί είχε τρομάξει και \"πελαγώσει\" με αυτό. Στην αρχή είχε αποκτήσει μια υπερ-ευαισθησία σε αυτό, όλο το πρόσεχε και απέφευγε ήχους αλλά τελικά κατάλαβε ότι έτσι χειροτέρευε κάπως. Είναι και λογικό, αν δεν δίνεις καθόλου σημασία σε κάτι τότε ο εγκέφαλος θα μάθει να το φιλτράρει αυτόματα σαν άσχετο ερέθισμα. Τώρα είναι μια χαρά, ξανα-άρχισε να παίζει πιανο και να γράφει μουσική και εκτός από μερικές σπάνεις εξάρσεις που έρχονται και φεύγουν (και δεν τις δείνει καθόλου σημασία) ουσιαστικά δεν \"υπάρχει\" στο ακουστικό του πεδίο. Οπότε είναι κάτι που σχεδόν πάντα βελτιώνεται παιδιά.

----------


## Hiro

Αν συνοδεύεται από υπερβολικό άγχος, αϋπνίες, αίσθημα του να \'νιώθεις\' την καρδιά σου όταν ξαπλώνεις, το κουδούνισμα στα αυτιά είναι πιθανότητα απλά ένα ακόμα σύμπτωμα έλλειψης ΜΑΓΝΗΣΙΟΥ.

Ήμουν και εγώ παθών...  :Big Grin:  Τα αυτιά μου κουδούνιζαν για ώρες..! Και το να με πάρει ο ύπνος πριν τις 5 το πρωί ήταν world record. Μέχρι που άρχισα μαγνήσιο. 

Άρα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, το άγχος δεν προκαλεί το κουδούνισμα, αλλά η έλλειψη μαγνησίου προκαλεί και το άγχος και το κουδούνισμα. (Και εγώ όταν το είχα νόμιζα πως το άγχος το προκαλούσε)

Παίζει μεγάλη σημασία και η μορφή του μαγνησίου, καθώς πολλές μορφές απορροφούνται λίγο ή και καθόλου από τον οργανισμό. Όπως γράφουν και τα παρακάτω άρθρα οι καλύτερες μορφές είναι οι magnesium glycinate, magnesium citrate. (Το άρθρο στο wikihow το έχω γράψει εγώ)

Έχω δοκιμάσει και magnesium dipolate (πορτοκαλί φυσσίγγια, σε ένα μεγάλο άσπρο κουτί, 122mg elemental magnesium το κάθε φυσσίγγι, το έχουν πάρα πολλά φαρμακεία). Μειώνουν το κουδούνισμα, αλλά δεν έχει τα (θεαματικά, στον ύπνο και στη διάθεση) αποτελέσματα του magnesium glycinate ή του citrate.

To magnesium oxide (οξείδιο του μαγνησίου), είναι η μορφή που βρίσκεται συνήθως σε πολυβιταμίνες. Ίσως έχει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά όχι σαν αυτά του magnesium glycinate ή του magnesium citrate.

Μείνετε μακριά από magnesium glutamate, magnesium aspartate! Χειροτερεύουν κατά πολύ το άγχος και τη διάθεση. (Προσωπική εμπειρία) Ο (επιστημονικός) λόγος γιατί το κάνουν αυτό είναι στη σελίδα του george-eby.

Επίσης, το ασβέστιο \'τσακώνεται\' με το μαγνήσιο. Αν πάρετε πολύ ασβέστιο, πχ. σα συμπλήρωμα, θα μειώσει το μαγνήσιο. Άρα αν πάρετε κάποιο συμπλήρωμα για το μαγνήσιο, ΔΕΝ θα πρέπει να περιέχει ασβέστιο. (Έχω δοκιμάσει και σκέτο συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου, και αύξησε προσωρινά πολύ το άγχος και το κουδούνισμα). Σημείωση: Το γάλα είναι ασφαλές, γιατί εκτός από ασβέστιο έχει και πολύ μαγνήσιο. Ειδικά με κακάο (το κακάο από μόνο του είναι πλούσιο σε μαγνήσιο).

http://www.wikihow.com/Treat-Your-Depression-With-Magnesium
http://george-eby-research.com/html/depression-anxiety.html

Good luck! Και πείτε αποτελέσματα αν το δοκιμάσατε.

Άλλα άρθρα στα ελληνικά:

http://www.ygeiaonline.gr/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp; catid=63:2008-12-03-17-52-24&amp;id=1817:2009-08-18-08-11-08
http://www.mednutrition.gr/content/view/1093/125/ &lt;- ποιές τροφές είναι πλούσιες σε μαγνήσιο

----------


## mflev

Και εμένα μου έδωσε ο γιατρός φάρμακα που σχετίζονται με την κυκλοφορία του αίματος και διάφορες βιταμίνες (ψευδαργυρο και βιταμίνη Ε), μου είπε ότι δίνει πάρα πολλές πιθανότητες να περάσει σε λίγο καιρό και κυρίως να μην του δίνω σημασία, να μην έχω άγχος και να μην πίνω-καπνίζω. Πράγματι είμαι πολύ καλύτερα τώρα δεν του δίνω σημασία και κοιμάμαι - σχεδόν - κανονικά.
Απλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν θα περάσει και με αγχώνει η πιθανότητα να χειροτερέψει γιατί δεν μπορώ να προσέχω τους θορύβους μια ζωή.

----------


## mflev

PETRAN kai Tinnitus υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μου πείτε όνομα εξειδικευμένου ΩΡΛ, γιατί εγώ πάω σε απλό ΩΡΛ.

----------


## bana

Καλησπερα εδω κι 5 μηνες και τελειως ξαφνικα αρχισα να εχω κι εγω εμβοη στο δεξι αυτι.Στην αρχη νομιζα οτι εχει μπει μυγακι ετσι το ακουγα,πηγα σε ωρλ εκανα ακουογραμμα τυμπανογραμμα μια χαρα.σταματησα να ασχολουμε αλλα το βουητο εκει..το ακουω μονο την νυχτα και καμια φορα καθολου..οχι οτι σταματαει αλλα χαμηλωνει μονο του και το ακουω μονο αν κλεισω με το δαχτυλο μου το πτερυγιο του αυτιου μας(αν το εξηγω καλα)..πριν ενα μηνα ειχα πεσει για υπνο και εκανα τις εξεις σκεψεις αχ λεω παλι καλα που δεν σφυριζει και το αριστερο αυτι και την επομενη μερα ξυπναω και σφυριζε και το αριστερο αυτι μεχρι και σημερα..εχω παρατηρηση πως αν ειμαι σε υπερενταση τις ακουω και χωρις να κλεισω τα αυτια μου(εχω και αυχενικο)..εχω στεναχωρηθει παρα πολυ γιατι δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο συμβαινουν και δεν ξερω και αν θα φυγουν ποτε...απλα με εχουν δει 3 ωρλ με μια μανγητικη εγκεφαλου που ειχα κανει και μου ειπαν πως δεν ειναι τιποτα και πως πρεπει να μαθω να ζω με τις εμβοες..ο ενας απο αυτους μου ειπε πως εχουν πειραχτει καποια αγγεια του κοχλια..γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?

----------


## tinnitus

εμενα ενω μου ειχε περασει με ξαναεπιασε

----------


## bana

τελικα λετε ακομα και στις εμβοες να παιζει ρολο η ψυχολογια?Tinnitus εισαι σε στρες?σε ρωταω για να δουμε αν τελικα παιζει ρολο το ψυχολογικο κομματι.εμενα προσωπικα υπαρχουν στιγμες που χαμηλωνουν σαν να μην υπαρχουν και αλλες που τις ακουω εντονα.τι να πω...το μυαλο μπορει να δημιουργησει τοσα πολλα?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by bana_
> τελικα λετε ακομα και στις εμβοες να παιζει ρολο η ψυχολογια?Tinnitus εισαι σε στρες?σε ρωταω για να δουμε αν τελικα παιζει ρολο το ψυχολογικο κομματι.εμενα προσωπικα υπαρχουν στιγμες που χαμηλωνουν σαν να μην υπαρχουν και αλλες που τις ακουω εντονα.τι να πω...το μυαλο μπορει να δημιουργησει τοσα πολλα?




Το μυαλό δεν νομίζω να δημιουργεί τις εμβοές, αυτές πρέπει να είναι όντως αποτέλεσμα βλάβης/τραύματος του κοχλία η κάτι τέτοιο. Όμως πρέπει να παίζει τρομερό ρόλο το πως διαχειρίζεσαι ψυχολογικά όλη αυτή την κατάσταση. Αν είσαι αγχωμένος θα έχεις την τάση να στρέφεις την προσοχή σου σε καταστροφικά ερεθίσματα, οπότε είναι πιθανό να στρέφεις συνέχεια την προσοχή σου στον ήχο και να κάνεις και σκέψεις τύπου \"ωχ με βασανίζει και αυτό\", \"δεν μπορώ άλλο\", \"τι έπαθα\" μπλα μπλα. Όλο αυτό μπορεί και να \"δυναμώνει\" τον ήχο γιατί΄ο εγκέφαλος σου νομίζει ότι είναι κάποιο επίφοβο ερέθισμα οπότε και αυξάνει την προσοχή σε αυτό. Τα χημικά παράγωγα του stress επίσης ίσως και να χειροτερέυουν την κατάσταση. 


Αν τώρα δεν του δείνεις σημασία, έχεις συμφιλιωθεί με αυτό και ζεις κανονικά την καθημερινότητα σου, ο εγκέφαλος σου θα μάθει ότι αυτός ο ήχος δεν είναι κάτι επίφοβο, οπότε μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα πιθανών \"μαθαίνει\" να το \"φιλτράρει\" αυτόματα. Επίσης η μείωση του stress ίσως και να επιταχύνει όποια φυσική επαναρθωτική διαδικασία του οργανισμού. Οπότε ναι το άγχος μάλλον συμβάλει σημαντικά στην κατάσταση έμμεσα (αλλά όχι άμεσα, δηλαδή δεν τα δημιουργεί το \"μυαλό σου\" αυτά) οπότε και και ανάλογα με την \"ψυχολογική διαχείριση\" του προβλήματος που θα κάνεις πιθανότατα να βελτιωθείς σημαντικά.

----------


## silencer

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, 

έγινα σήμερα μέλος του forum μήπως και μπορέσω να βοηθήσω πολλούς απογοητευμένους και στηρίξω και τον εαυτό μου.

Αυτό που έχω δεν είναι ψυχολογικής φύσεως, το ξέρω. Επειδή όμως είναι ανίατο - ή έστω δυσιάτο - μου έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα σε όλα τα επίπεδα και τις εκφάνσεις του βίου μου. 

Το topic είναι το πιο ταιριαστό σε αυτό που έχω και επειδή ήθελα να βοηθήσω όλο τον κόσμο που πάσχει από εμβοές γράφω εδώ και δεν άνοιξα νέο. 

Εγώ προσωπικά πάσχω από ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ και εμβοές. Είμαι σίγουρος φίλοι μου ότι ελάχιστοι έχετε ξανακούσει τη λέξη. Με πολύ απλά λόγια το \"ακουστικό μου κατώφλι\" έχει ανεπανόρθωτα \"χαλάσει\". Δε μπορώ να ανεχτώ ήχους σε εντάσεις και συχνότητες που πριν ήταν απόλυτα ανεκτοί από ατα αυτιά μου. Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε πριν από 5,5 μήνες στο χώρο εργασίας μου. Δουλεύω με παιδιά και εκτέθηκα σε υψηλές εντάσεις και υψηλές συχνότητες. Από εκείνη την ημέρα του Νοεμβρίου η ζωή μου έχει γίνει μια κόλαση. Έχω εγκαταλέιψει τη μουσική που ήταν η μεγάλη μου αγάπη - ούτε λόγος να παρακολουθήσω συναυλία ξανά - έχω ελάχιστη κοινωνική ζωή η οποία περιορίζεται σε επισκέψεις σε φίλους που είναι γνώστες του προβλήματός μου και δεν κυκλοφορώ έξω παρά μόνον με το αυτοκίνητο. Αν αναγκαστώ να κυκλοφορήσω πεζός θα το κάνω φορώντας ωτοασπίδες. 

Έχω επισκεφθεί 9 γιατρούς και κανείς δε με έχει πείσει, τόσο με τα λόγια όσο και με τις πράξεις του ότι μπορεί ποτέ να γίνω καλά. Θεραπεία επίσημη δεν υπάρχει. Κάνουμε δοκιμές στα τυφλά και ό, τι βγει.

Παράλληλα με την ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ έχω και εμβοές. Κι εδώ θέλω να πω σε όλους τους φίλους που πάσχουν από εμβοές ότι το πρόβλημά τους είναι σταγόνα στον ωκεανό μπροστά σε αυτό που έχω εγώ. Παιδιά, είχα έχω και θα έχω εμβοές. Τους τελευταίους 5,5 μήνες που έχω ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ έχω και εμβοές. ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. Απλά αυξομειώνεται η ένταση. Συνειδητοποιήσετε ότι δεν είναι τίποτα. Ναι, δεν υπάρχει θεραπεία ούτε για τις εμβοές. Από την άλλη όμως μην επιτρέπετε σε κανένα γιατρουδάκι να σας προσβάλει λέγοντας \"όλα είναι στο κεφάλι σου, ψυχολογικό είναι, δεν έχεις τίποτα\" και στέλνοντάς σας για ψυχοθεραπεία. Αυτά όλα δείχνουν τη γύμνια όχι μόνον των γιατρών αλλά και της επιστήμης. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΥΣΙΑ. Κι όταν υπάρξει λύση, θε έρθει πακέτο και για τα δύο. 

Αν δεν είχα την αγάπη της οικογεινείας μου και της μνηστής μου θα είχα καταρρεύσει. Έχω κουραστεί και απογοητευτεί αλλά δεν το βάζω κάτω. Παρακλώ όποιος έχει κάτι σχετικό να γράψει, ας το κάνει. Θα ρίξει λίγο φως στο απέραντο σκοτάδι μου...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by silencer_
> Αγαπητοί φίλοι, 
> 
> έγινα σήμερα μέλος του forum μήπως και μπορέσω να βοηθήσω πολλούς απογοητευμένους και στηρίξω και τον εαυτό μου.
> 
> Αυτό που έχω δεν είναι ψυχολογικής φύσεως, το ξέρω. Επειδή όμως είναι ανίατο - ή έστω δυσιάτο - μου έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα σε όλα τα επίπεδα και τις εκφάνσεις του βίου μου. 
> 
> Το topic είναι το πιο ταιριαστό σε αυτό που έχω και επειδή ήθελα να βοηθήσω όλο τον κόσμο που πάσχει από εμβοές γράφω εδώ και δεν άνοιξα νέο. 
> 
> ...




Φίλε Silencer κουράγιο. Και εγώ είχα φίλο μουσικό που πριν περίπου 3 χρόνια και έτσι ξαφνικά ενώ έπαιζε το πιάνο έπαθε πολύ έντονες εμβοές που τον είχαν κάνει ένα ράκος τους πρώτους μήνες. Πήγε σε πάρα πολλούς ΩΡΛ και τελικά βρήκε έναν ΩΡΛ εξειδικευμένο στο ακουστικό σύστημα και άρχισε να κάνει κάποιες αρκετά επιθετικές φαρμακευτικές αγωγές (κυρίως με κάποια είδη κορτικοστεροειδών στην αρχή και φάρμακα που αυξάνουν την αιμάτωση και βελτιώνουν το καρδιαγγειακό-όπως την τριμεταζιδίνη-αργότερα, καθώς και μια τοπική ένεση λιδοκαίνης που όμως λίγο λειτούργισε). 


Τελικά δεν ξέρει αν τα φάρμακα λειτούργησαν η αν το πρόβλημα υποχώρησε από μόνο του, σε συνδιασμό με κάποια αλλαγή στην συμπεριρφορά του, αλλά 2,5-3 χρόνια μετά ακούει την εμβοή πολύ χαμηλά, στο σημείο που ξανάρχισε να παίζει το πιανο και να ασχωλείται full-time με την μουσική χωρίς να του \"ανεβαίνει\" όπως μου λέει ο ήχος (παλιότερα κάθε φορά που θα έπαιζε το πιανο η εμβοή θα \"ανέβαινε\" σε ένταση στο σημείο που δεν μπορούσε να κοιμηθεί για μέρες). Πλεον η ένταση της εμβοής είναι τόσο χαμηλά που αν δεν της δίνει σημασία ουσιαστικά δεν την \"ακούει\". 


Και αυτό μου είπε ήταν και το κλειδί-ίσως μαζί με τα φάρμακα-ότι από την στιγμή που σταμάτησε να της είνει την τρομακτική σημασία, τότε αργά και σταθερά άρχισε να υποχωρεί. Αν και το πρόβλημα των εμβοών είναι νευρολογικό-ακουστικό, το πως το \"επεξεργάζεσαι\" μπορεί να κάνει μεγάλη διαφορά κατα την γνώμη μου αφού η ακουστική αντίληψη γίνεται στον εγκέφαλο και όχι στο αυτί η στο ακουστικό νεύρο. Από ότι μου είπε και ο φίλος μου-και το πιστεύω και εγώ απόλυτα-έίναι ότι όσο λιγότερο προσέχεις τον ήχο τόσο και αυτός χαμηλώνει με τον καιρό. Γιατί αφού δεν του δείνεις προσοχή μαζί με αγχωτικές αντιδράσεις, ο εγκέφαλος με τον καιρό \"μαθαίνει\" ότι ο συγκεκριμένος σταθερός ήχος δεν είναι σημαντικός και τον αποβάλει αυτόματα \"φιλτράροντας\" τον από την προσοχή. Το συγκεκριμένο πράγμα που σου λέω δεν είναι καθόλου \"science-fiction\" έτσι ακριβώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα της προσοχής (υπάρχουν πολλές επιστημονικές μελέτες στον τομέα) και μπορώ να στο επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ με κάτι ανάλογο που είχα πάθει παλιά στο οπτικό σύστημα κιόλας(\"floaters\").


Είναι όπως όταν κάποιος φοράει ρολόι για πρώτη φορά. Στην αρχή νιώθει την κρύα μεταλλική επιφάνεια πολύ έντονα και όση σημασία του δίνει τόσο και πιο πολύ θα το αισθάνεσαι, ακόμα και σε ενοχλητικά σημεία. Με τον καιρό όμως και όσο λιγότερη προσοχή του δίνει ,ο εγκέφαλος του εξοικιώνεται με το συγκεκριμένο απτικό ερέθισμα και πλεον ετο άτομο δεν νιώθει ότι φοράει ρολόι.


Καλό κουράγιο και η συμβουλή μου είναι. Ψάξε για ένα ΩΡΛ που εξειδικεύεται στο ακουστικό σύστημα και γνωρίζει συγκεκριμένα από εμβοές και μάθε να ζεις με αυτό προσπαθόντας να μην το φοβάσαι και-όσο γίνεται- να μην του δείνεις σημασία. Όσο πιο πολύ το σκέφτεσαι, το προσέχεις και οργανώνεις την ζωή σου με βάση αυτό τόσο και πιο πολύ θα το συνειδητοποιείς. Μπορεί να είναι τρομερά ενοχλητικό και τρομακτικό να ακούς συνέχεια κάτι και να μην μπορείς να ησυχάσεις, αλλά πίστεψε με, μην το φοβάσαι και προσπάθησε να ζεις ήρεμα με αυτό, χωρίς να κάνεις υπερβολές όπως το να αποφεύγεις κάθε μεσαίας έντασης πυγή ήχου, ακόμα και αν έχεις μεγάλη ευαισθησία σε ακουστικές πηγές. Αυτό είπε και ο γιατρός στον φίλο μου, η έκθεση σε μεσαίας έντασης ακουστικές πηγές είναι καλή για το πρόβλημα αφού όσο πιο πολύ μένεις σε ησυχία τόσο και πιο πολύ μπένεις σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο που ο εγκέφαλος σου αποκτάει ευαισθησία στον ήχο και παραδόξως ακούει όλο και πιο πολύ την εμβοή. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις κανονικά τις καθημερινές σου δραστηριότητες σε περιβάλλοντα με κανονικής/μεσαίας έντασης ήχο χωρίς να το φοβάσαι και δίνοντας του όσο λιγότερο σημασία γίνεται και θα δεις ότι θα βελτιωθεί. 

Ο δε φίλος μου σε μια φάση είχε τρελαθεί και λέει \"έτσι είσαι τώρα θα δεις\" και άρχιζε να βάζει δυνατά τέρμα την μουσική με αποτέλεσμα η εμβοή να ανεβαίνει στο σημείο που δεν μπορούσε να κοιμηθεί με τίποτα μετά. Αλλά μετά από κάποιες φορές και όταν σταμάτησε να το φοβάται (και ίσως σε συνδιασμό με τα φάρμακα, ποιος ξέρει) αυτό άρχισε να κατεβαίνει. Κουράγιο silencer και power και θα δεις ότι θα το θυμάσαι σαν μακρινή κακή ανάμνηση όλο αυτό.

----------


## silencer

Φίλε Petran σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και για τις συμβουλές σου. Επίτρεψέ μου να διευκρινίσω - προσθέσω κάποια πράγματα που το μέγεθος του πρώτου μηνύματός μου δε με άφησε να γράψω:

1ον τις εμβοές τις έχω γραμμένες στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων μου. Δε με απασχολούν. Απλά τις ανέφερερα για να βοηθήσω τους φίλους που πάσχουν γράφοντας ότι \"υπάρχουν και χειρότερα\"

2ον τα οποία είναι η ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ. Με πολύ απλά λόγια: ήχοι πάνω από κάποια db και ιδιαίτερα υψίσυχνοι προκαλούν ΠΟΝΟ. Ανόθευτο, καθαρό, δυνατό πόνο. Και κάψιμο μέσα στο αυτί. Σα να σε δέρνουν με μια βέργα. Το γάβγισμα του σκύλου, το λάλημα του πετεινού, οι κόρνες των αυτοκινήτων, οι βροντερές φωνές, οι τσιρίδες των παιδιών, όλα αυτά που για τους άλλους είναι κομμάτι της καθημερινότητας για εμένα είναι απλά πηγές ΠΟΝΟΥ!!!!

3ον όπως έγραψα έχω επισκεφθεί ως τώρα 9 γιατρούς. Μάλιστα ένας εξ αυτών έχει γράψει και εργασία για την ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ στην Αμερική όπου σπούδαζε. Ακολουθώ λοιπόν τη θεραπεία του η οποία συνίσταται σε κατανάλωση νερού και τροφών με ψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε μαγνήσιο, λήψη φαρμάκου που αυξάνει την αιμάτωση στην περιοχή του αυτιού και ακρόαση του λεγόμενου pink noise σε καθημερινή βάση. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να βρει κανείς ένα pink noise generator στο διαδίκτυο. Όλα αυτά έχουν βελτιώσει την κατάσταση αλλά ελάχιστα. Τα αυτιά μου εξακολουθούν να μη δουλεύουν σωστά. 

4ον ο γιατρός αυτός μου έκανε λόγο για ένεση κορτιζόνης κατευθείαν μέσα στον κοχλία. Αλλά, όπως είπε, πρέπει να είναι το τελευταίο μας όπλο. Κι εγώ θέλω αν είναι δυνατό να αποφύγω κορτιζονούχα φάρμακα. δεν είναι ό, τι καλύτερο για τον οργανισμό.

Από αυτά όλα τα συμπληρωματικά πιστεύω να αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι πλέον για μένα το δίπτυχο ησυχία - απομόνωση είναι χαρά. Όταν είμαι σπίτι, σε ελγεχόμενο περιβάλλον, όλα είναι θαυμάσια. Έξω με περιμένει το δίπτυχο θόρυβος - κόσμος. Και εκεί τίποτα δε μπορεί να είναι καλό....

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by silencer_
> Φίλε Petran σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και για τις συμβουλές σου. Επίτρεψέ μου να διευκρινίσω - προσθέσω κάποια πράγματα που το μέγεθος του πρώτου μηνύματός μου δε με άφησε να γράψω:
> 
> 1ον τις εμβοές τις έχω γραμμένες στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων μου. Δε με απασχολούν. Απλά τις ανέφερερα για να βοηθήσω τους φίλους που πάσχουν γράφοντας ότι \"υπάρχουν και χειρότερα\"
> 
> 2ον τα οποία είναι η ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ. Με πολύ απλά λόγια: ήχοι πάνω από κάποια db και ιδιαίτερα υψίσυχνοι προκαλούν ΠΟΝΟ. Ανόθευτο, καθαρό, δυνατό πόνο. Και κάψιμο μέσα στο αυτί. Σα να σε δέρνουν με μια βέργα. Το γάβγισμα του σκύλου, το λάλημα του πετεινού, οι κόρνες των αυτοκινήτων, οι βροντερές φωνές, οι τσιρίδες των παιδιών, όλα αυτά που για τους άλλους είναι κομμάτι της καθημερινότητας για εμένα είναι απλά πηγές ΠΟΝΟΥ!!!!
> 
> 3ον όπως έγραψα έχω επισκεφθεί ως τώρα 9 γιατρούς. Μάλιστα ένας εξ αυτών έχει γράψει και εργασία για την ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ στην Αμερική όπου σπούδαζε. Ακολουθώ λοιπόν τη θεραπεία του η οποία συνίσταται σε κατανάλωση νερού και τροφών με ψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε μαγνήσιο, λήψη φαρμάκου που αυξάνει την αιμάτωση στην περιοχή του αυτιού και ακρόαση του λεγόμενου pink noise σε καθημερινή βάση. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να βρει κανείς ένα pink noise generator στο διαδίκτυο. Όλα αυτά έχουν βελτιώσει την κατάσταση αλλά ελάχιστα. Τα αυτιά μου εξακολουθούν να μη δουλεύουν σωστά. 
> 
> ...





Με το pink noise generator ενοχλήσαι/πονάς? Από ότι ξέρω πρέπει να εκτίθεσαι λίγο λίγο όλο και πιο πολύ ώρα ε? Το αντέχεις καθόλου?


Όσο και αν φαίνεται παράδοξο, η ησυχία αν και μπορεί να σου είναι ανακουφιστική ίσως να έχει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα στο πρόβλημα (όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα). Ίσως η σταδιακή έκθεση σε μεσαίας έντασης πηγές ήχων υψηλής συχνότητας να είναι καλή τελικά, δεν σου λέω μπαρούφες. Ίσως αν κατέβαζες κάποιους από αυτούς τους φυσικούς ήχους από το διαδίκτυο και σταδιακά ανέβαζες την ένταση. Η απλά αν έβγαινες έξω και όσο μπορούσες να υπέμενες τον πόνο και την ενόχληση προσπαθώντας να στρέψεις την προσοχή σου αλλού, όσο τρομερό και αν ακούγεται ίσως να βοηθούσε μακροπρόθεσμα, παρ όλο που βραχυπρόθεσμα (εκείνη την στγμή) υποφέρεις. Αυτά στα λέω γιατί όσο παράδοξα και αν ακούγονται silencer, έχω ακούσει ότι βοηθάνε. Τώρα φαντάζομαι ότι το πρόβλημα είναι αρκετά τυρρανικό και θέλει πολύ δύναμη αλλά νομίζω ότι θα το ξεπεράσεις με τον ένα η με τον άλλο τρόπο, ακόμα και αν έχεις μια μικρή ευαισθησία και ενόχληση στο τέλος. Άλλωστε σε αρκετά άτομα, αυτά τα νευρολογικής φύσεως προβλήματα, βελτιώνονται με τον καιρό από μόνα τους, λόγω κάποιας κυτταρικής πλαστικότητας (επανόρθωσης/επαναδικτύωσης) που έχει ο εγκέφαλος και τα νεύρα όλων. Προσπάθησε να δίξεις δύναμη φίλε

----------


## silencer

Σ\' ευχαριστώ και πάλι για όλα όσα μου γράφεις. Συμφωνώ με ΟΛΑ όσα μου προτείνεις να κάνω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα βρω κουράγιο να τα κάνω. Έχω πια κουραστεί. 
Με το pink noise δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, αντιθέτως! Όσο περισσότερο το ακούω τόσο πιο πολύ \"καθαρίζει\" η ακοή μου!

Κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη για όσα γράφεις για την πλαστικότητα των νεύρων. Εάν έχουν καταστραφεί κύτταρα και μάλιστα στον κοχλία ή το κοχλιακό νεύρο, είναι απίθανο να ξαναδημιουργηθούν...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by silencer_
> Σ\' ευχαριστώ και πάλι για όλα όσα μου γράφεις. Συμφωνώ με ΟΛΑ όσα μου προτείνεις να κάνω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα βρω κουράγιο να τα κάνω. Έχω πια κουραστεί. 
> Με το pink noise δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, αντιθέτως! Όσο περισσότερο το ακούω τόσο πιο πολύ \"καθαρίζει\" η ακοή μου!
> 
> Κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη για όσα γράφεις για την πλαστικότητα των νεύρων. Εάν έχουν καταστραφεί κύτταρα και μάλιστα στον κοχλία ή το κοχλιακό νεύρο, είναι απίθανο να 
> 
> ξαναδημιουργηθούν...




Φίλε Silencer μπορεί να μην δημιουργηθούν καινούργια αλλά μπορεί να ξανασυνδεθεί ότι \"έχει απομείνει\" με αποτελεσματικό τρόπο και αυτό είναι στανταρ, ανάλογα το άτομο βέβαια. Επίσης η τονοτοπική οργάνωση του κροταφικού φλοιού που γίνεται η ακουστική ανάλυση μπορεί να \"αλλάξει\" με τον καιρό με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι λιγότερη ευαίσθητη στα υψηλής συχνότητας σήματα. 

Αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα σε βοηθήσει φίλε silencer στο να εκτίθεσαι σε ήχους όσο και να σε πονάει και να σε ενοχλεί αυτό προσπάθησε να κάνεις. Ίσως αν ξεκινούσες σταδιακά με φυσικούς ήχους που τους έπαιζες εσύ στο σπίτι σου και αυξομείωνες την ένταση για να δεις πως είναι. Μπορεί να πιάσει αν το κάνεις σταδιακά, απλά μια ιδέα δοκίμασε το όσο μπορείς. 


Και εγώ είχα πάθει κάτι ανάλογο στην όραση. Λέγεται \"floater\" και συμβαίνει όταν ένα κομματάκι προτεινών αποκολλάται με αποτέλεσμα να βρίσκεται μέσα στο υαλώδες του οφθαλμού. Ξαφνικά εκεί που βρισκόμουν βλέπω ένα μεγάλο νέφος που έμοιαζε σαν οργανισμούς που κοιτάει κάποιος βιολόγος στο μικροσκόπειο! Όπου και αν κοιτούσα πήγαινε και αυτό και περιττό να σου πω ότι είχα τρομοκρατηθεί τόσο πολύ που έτρεξα στα επείγοντα λολ. Όταν μου είπαν ότι απλά συμβαίνει και ότι αυτό θα υπάρχει εκεί και ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κολλήριο άρχιζα να απελπίζομαι. Έλεγα η όραση μου θα έχει πάντα αυτή την σκιά να αιωρείται μπροστά? Λέω πάει η ποιότητα ζωής μου καταστράφηκε, έτσι σκεφτόμουν στην αρχή. Τελικά έμαθα να ζω μ αυτό και με τους μήνες, όσο δεν το έδεινα προσοχή, τόσο και το \"έβλεπα λιγότερο\". Τελικά μετά από περίπου 8-12 μήνες ο εγκέφαλος μου έμαθε να το αποβάλει σαν άσήμαντο ερέθισμα αφού το συνήθισε (\"απευαισθητοποιήθηκε\" που λέμε σε αυτό). Πλεον δεν το βλέπω καθόλου ενώ αυτό υπάρχει ακόμα μου λεει ο οφθαλμίατρος!


Πιστεύω ότι κάτι παρόμοιο μπορεί να γίνει άνετα και στην υπερακουσία. Έτσι νομίζω και βασικά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος. Αλλά ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Το καλό με την όραση είναι ότι αυτό βρίσκεται πάντα εκεί οπότε αργά η γρήγορα-όσο και αν τρομάξεις- θα το συνηθίσεις κάποτε. Το κακό με την υπερακουσία είναι ότι υπάρχουν \"ασφαλείς συμπεριφορές\" που το αποφεύγεις και ίσως τελικά να μην είναι καλό αυτό. Απλά η γνώμη μου! Ίσως σιγά σιγά στο σπίτι σου να κάνεις πειραματισμούς με την ένταση φυσικών ήχων και βλέπεις πως πάει. Κουράγιο φίλε θα περάσει θα δεις.

----------


## tinnitus

silencer εχω ακριβως οτι εχεις εδω και 2 χρονια.
Με εχει καταστρεψει.
Εσυ πως το επαθες ?

----------


## silencer

Petran το τελευταίο μήνυμά σου είναι το πιο βοηθητικό και ελπιδοφόρο από όλα! Σε ευχαριστώ!

Φίλε tinnitus έχεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτό που περιγράφω; ΕΜΒΟΕΣ και ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ; Διάβασα όλα τα posts σου στο thread και δεν είδα πουθενά να κάνεςι λόγο για ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ. 

Εγώ το έπαθα στο σχολείο. Είμαι δάσκαλος και η έκθεση στις φωνές τον παιδιών - που όπως καταλαβαίνεις μπορεί να είναι και εκκωφαντικές - φαίνεται ότι ενεργοποίησε μια παλιά βλάβη ή το πιθανότερο μια κοχλιακή ανωμαλία που υπήρχε ανέκαθεν και απλά περίμενε να ενεργοποιηθεί....

Ξαναγράφω ότι με τις ΕΜΒΟΕΣ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Είτε υπάρχουν είτε όχι η ζωή μου μπορεί να συνεχιστεί ομαλά. ΟΧΙ όμως και με την ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ!

----------


## mflev

Φίλε silencer,
ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω το εξής:
Δεν υπάρχουν ¨ακουστικά¨ που να μειώνουν το θόρυβο; Πώς είναι δηλαδή αυτά που βοηθάνε την ακοή αυξάνοντάς την, αντίστοιχα να υπάρχουν κάποια που την μειώνουν ώστε να σε ανακουφίζουν όταν είσαι σε εξωτερικό χώρο. 
Πάντως έχεις δίκαιο τις εμβοές μπορούμε να τις αγνοήσουμε εγώ τουλάχιστα τα κατάφερα σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό και ακόμα το παλεύω αν και στην αρχή εφτασα στα πρόθυρα της κατάθλιψης. 
Τέλος να σου ευχηθώ όλα να πάνε καλά με το θέμα σου, το πιστεύω κυρίως γιατί φαίνεσαι δυνατός και με θετική στάση. 
Συνέχισε έτσι και ίσως αυτό που είπε ο PETRAN: 
&lt;&lt;μπορεί να μην δημιουργηθούν καινούργια αλλά μπορεί να ξανασυνδεθεί ότι \"έχει απομείνει\" με αποτελεσματικό τρόπο&gt;&gt; να γίνει και σε σένα.

----------


## tinnitus

Εγω επαθα αιφνιδια πτωση ακοής ειχα εμβοές και ενιωθα βουλωμενο το αυτί μου μπηκα στο νοσοκομειο ακολουθησα θεραπεια και η ακοή μου επανήλθε μου εφηγαν οι εμβοες και το βουλωμα στο αυτι.
Μετα απο μια εβδομαδα επανηλθαν οι εμβοες και ειχα υπερακουσια
πηγα σε πολους ΩΡΛ μερικοι με στειλανε σε ψυχιατρο γιατι δεν μπορουσαν να μου κανουνε κατι.Δεν μπορουσα να κυκλοφορισω εξω 
γιατι δεν αντεχα τους ηχους σε αμαξι δεν μπορουσα να μπω γιατι δεν αντεχα το θορυβο ειχα εμβοές και ενιωθα ενα καψιμο στο αυτι.
Το καψιμο στο αυτι ειναι απο την υπερακουσια τεντωνει ο μυς πισω απο το τυμπανο και το αισθανεσε σαν καψιμο.(Tonic tensor tympanic syndrome λεγεται αυτο ψαξε το στο google)
Πηρα οτι φαρμακο υπηρχε με φτωχα αποτελεσματα....
Πηρα απο ψυχοφαρμακα μεχρι φαρμακα για το παρκισον.
Με τον καιρο η υπερακουσια υπωχωρησε μενοντας μια δυσανοχη στους θορυβους και μου εχουν μεινει τωρα οι εμβοές.
Η ζωη μου εχει γινει κολαση εχω παθει ψυχολογικο προβλημα απο αυτο.
Εχω να ακουσω μουσικη 2 χρονια.

silencer εσυ εχεις παθει και πτωση ακοης η μονο υπερακουσια και εμβοές ?

----------


## silencer

mflev, απαντώντας σε εσένα πρώτα θα ήθελα να πω ότι δεν έχω ιδέα για \"αντίστροφα ακουστικά\", έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις. Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα. Σε ευχαριστώ για τη δύναμη που μου δίνεις.

Tinnitus, μιας και έχουμε την ίδια πάθηση, θα αναφέρω αναλυτικά τα συμπτώματά μου και την ως τώρα πορεία του προβλήματος. 

Αρχές Νοεμβρίου, μεσημερί της 4ης Νοεμβρίου, μετά από ένα περιστατικό με υψηλή ένταση και υψηλή συχνότητα ήχου, σαν κάποιο χέρι να \"κατέβασε\" ένα διακόπτη μέσα στο κεφάλι και ξεκίνησαν: ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ, κάψιμο και φαγούρα μέσα στο αυτί και \"αίσθημα πληρότητας\", βούλωμα. Ομολογώ το πήρα αψήφιστα στην αρχή, κυκλοφορούσα έξω, εκτέθηκα σε κρύο αέρα και ταξίδεψα με το αμάξι δύο μέρες μετά το περιστατικό. Τα συμπτώματα επέμεναν, ο πόνος λόγω της υπερακουσίας δεν αστειευόταν και άρχισα να το ψάχνω. Έχω καταλήξει στο ότι κάτι έτρεχε με τα αυτιά μου και πριν τις 4 Νοεμβρίου. Να πω σε αυτό το σημείο, ότι είχα από παλιότερα μια αμελητέα μείωση της ακοής και εμβοές, όχι όμως και ακουστικό τραύμα. Η ένταση και η διάρκεια του ηχητικού περιστατικού του Νοεμβρίου πιθανότατα δεν θα έβλαπταν ένα υγιές αυτί. Τα δικά μου αυτιά φάινεται ότι είχαν εκ γενετής κάποια δυσλειτουργία, μια \"κακή κατασκευή\" ας πούμε που ενεργοποιήθηκε με το περιστατικό. Κανείς όμως δεν την είχε εντοπίσει νωρίτερα για να με συμβουλέψει να φυλάγομαι...

Σήμερα πια ακολουθώ θεραπεία με pink noise, αγγειοδιασταλτικά χάπια και πολύ νερό με περιεκτικότητα σε μαγνήσιο. Είμαι σε καλό δρόμο αλλά δε μπορώ να πω ότι ζω μια φυσιολογική ζωή. Ακούω μουσική στο σπίτι, σε ικανοποιητικές εντάσεις - όχι Metal - ταξιδεύω με το αυτοκίνητο, κάνω τα πάντα μέσα στο σπίτι. Εκτός σπιτιού ή αυτοκινήτου μόνον με ωτοασπίδες....
Την Πέμπτη πάω για μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και πραγματικά εύχομαι να βρουν κα΄τι γιατί δεν αντέχω πια να παλεύω με έναν αόρατο εχθρό...

----------


## tinnitus

Η μαγνητικη σου δεν θα δειξει τιποτα ουτε εμενα εδειξε.
Την κανουν για να διερευνησουν το ακουστικο νευρινωμα που εσυ δεν εχεις...
Την υπερακουσια και τις εμβοες τις εχεις και απο τα 2 αυτια το ιδιο ?

----------


## silencer

Πόσο δίκιο είχες φίλε tinnitus....

Την Πέμπτη έκανα μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και προκλητά δυναμικά. Και οι δύο εξετάσεις πεντακάθαρες.....

Το πρόβλημα είναι και στα δύο αυτιά το ίδιο. Μερικές φορές όμως, ανάλογα με τη θέση του σώματος, το αυτί που είναι πλησιέστερα στην πηγή του ήχου πονάει περισσότερο. 

Τις ημέρες που ήμουν Αθήνα - εκεί έκανα τις εξετάσεις, δε μένω εκεί - ήμουν χάλια ψυχολογικά, παρά το γεγονός ότι ήρθε και η μνηστή μου. Τωρα που έχω γυρίσει σπίτ είμαι καλύτερα.

Εννοείται ότι φορούσα συνεχώς οτωασπίδες όσο διάστημα ήμουν έξω...

----------


## silencer

Να συμπληρώσω ότι τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχω συχνά και έντονο γαργάλημα μέσα στα αυτιά, σαν να έχει εγκλωβιστεί νερό και να μη μπορεί να βγει έξω. Εντωμεταξύ τα αυτιά μου είναι πεντακάθαρα.

----------


## tinnitus

αυτο το γαργαλημα που νιωθεις ειναι το λεγομενο
Tonic tensor tympanic syndrome που λογω της υπερακουσιας
τεντωνει ο μυς πισω απο το τυμπανο και ασυ το αντιλαμβανεσε σαν γαργαλημα.
Παντως για να το εχεις και απο τα 2 αυτια το ιδιο μπορει και να μην ειναι ζημια στους κοχλιες η στα ακουστικα νευρα αλλα να ειναι εγγεφαλικο το θεμα.. αλλα σε αυτο δε ξερει να απαντησει κανεις.
Αντιεπιληπτικα οπως neurontin(gabapentin) lyrica(pregabalin) εχεις
δοκιμασει?
Αν δεν εχεις δοκιμασει πες το στο γιατρο σου να σου πει τη γνωμη του.

Παντως παιζουνε πολλα φαρμακα για τις εμβοες - υπερακουσια
μερικα μπορεις να δεις εδω
http://www.bixby.org/faq/tinnitus/treatmnt.html
αλλα εχουνε φτωχα αποτελεσματα..
εγω τα εχω δοκιμασει αυτα ολα σχεδον και δεν ειδα καποια διαφορα
αλλα καθενας ειναι διαφορετικος

----------


## silencer

Μετά από μια σειρά ημερών που ένιωθα πολύ καλύτερα - μετά και από μια διαφοροποίηση στη \"θεραπεία θορύβου\" - πήγα σήμερα να το παίξω φυσιολογικός. Βγήκα από το αμάξι με απροστάτευτα αυτιά. Αν και παρέμεινα έξω για ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα , ο θόρυβος της κυκλοφορίας με έκανε και πάλι να νιώσω πόνο. Αμέσως η καλή μου διάθεση πήγε περίπατο. Αισθάνομαι και πάλι ότι θα περάσω όλη την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου με ένα κουσούρι, μια \"αναπηρία\" που κανείς δεν θα είναι σε θέση να αντιληφθεί και να κατανοήσει....

----------


## tinnitus

οι θεραπειες με ροζ και λευκο θορυβο απο την προσωπικη μου
εμπειρια δεν κανουνε τιποτα ενω ισως και να χειροτερευουνε τα πραματα..
Σε εμενα η υπερακουσια ειδε βελτιωση με τον καιρο η με καποιες απο τις θεραπειες που δοκιμασα..

----------


## silencer

Εγώ είδα βελτίωση τις τελευταίες ημέρες και για αυτό ξανοίχτηκα. Θεωρώ ότι η βελτίωση προήλθε από την ακρόαση ενός \"μείγματος\" pink noise με κάποιες συχνότητες που παράγει ο εγκέφαλός μας όταν κοιμόμαστε. Και μάλιστα είδα τέτοια βελτίωση που άρχισα στη δουλειά να μη φοράω κάποιες φορές ωτοασπίδες. 

Η υπερβολική αυτοπεποίθηση όμως σήμερα υπήρξε ολέθρια και η απερισκεψία μου να βγω στο δρόμο απροστάτευτος με γύρισε χρονικά πολύ πίσω....

Tinnitus, από την εμπειρία σου και μόνο, σε πόσο καιρό να ελπίζω ότι η ζωή μου θα γίνει ξανά φυσιολογική; Αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα εδώ και 6 μήνες.

----------


## tinnitus

εγω ειδα βελτιωση στην υπερακουσια μετα απο 1 χρονο αλλα καθενας ειναι διαφορετικος..
παντως εχω ακομα μια δυσανοχη στο θορυβο και εμβοες

----------


## silencer

Οι δόκτορες που είχες επισκεφθεί που απέδιδαν ό,τι σου συνέβαινε;

Μερικές φορές, μέσα από τις χιλιάδες σκέψεις που κάνω για αυτό που βιώνω, φαντάζομαι ότι τελικά η λύση του προβλήματος μπορεί να είναι πολύ απλή, τραγελαφικά απλή και εμείς να βασανιζόμαστε χρόνια απλώς και μόνο επειδή οι δόκτορες περί άλλα τυρβάζουν και όχι περι της επιστήμης τους....

----------


## tinnitus

Οι δοκτορες λεγανε τα δικα τους..
μερικοι μου λεγανε δεν ξερουμε τι εχεις αλλοι λεγανε οτι εχω
μενιερ και αλλοι λεγανε οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο το θεμα και με στελνανε σε ψυχιατρο.
Ακρη παντως δε βρηκα με τους γιατρους..

----------


## silencer

Πως να τη διαχειριστώ αυτήν την κατάσταση; Πως να μη νιώθω ΑμΕΑ όταν δε μπορώ να βγω να κυκλοφορήσω και να κάνω τις δουλειές μου;Δηλαδή μπορώ να κυκλοφορήσω, αλλά μόνο μέσα στο αμάξι. Αν πρέπει να μπω σε ένα μαγαζί ή σε μια υπηρεσία, μπορώ μόνο με βουλε\\ωμένα αυτιά. Και τότε δε μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω. Γιατί δε μπορώ να ακούσω. Και άντε να εξηγήσες στον άλλο τι σου συμβαίνει.

Και τι να εξηγήσεις δηλαδή; Και να του πεις θα σε καταλάβει; Εδώ φαίνεται να μην καταλαβαίνουν οι γιατροί. Και καλά εξηγείς στους πολύ κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους. Τους άλλους αναγκαστικά τους αποφεύγεις. Με πολύ κόσμο έχω να μιλήσω στο τηλέφωνο 5 - 6 μήνες. Από τότε που ξεκίνησε η υπερακουσία. Δε θέλω να εξηγώ. Δε θέλω άλλο, κουράστηκα. Και δε θέλω να με \"καταλαβαίνουν\". Δε θέλω να με λυπούνται. 
Χθες μίλησα σε έναν από τους 9 γιατρούς που έχω επισκεφθεί. Του ζήτησα να μου δώσει στοιχεία ανθρώπων με τα δικά μου συμπτώματα για να επικοινωνήσω. Εδώ μέσα είναι λίγες οι πιθανότητες να συναντήσω ανθρώπους που πάσχουν από την ίδια συμφορά. Αν μπει κάποιος εδώ θα είναι κατά τύχη.

Πως διαχειρίζεσαι έτσι τη ζωή σου; Απλά υπάρχοντας και περιμένοντας; Τι, αλήθεια; Σε θεούς δεν πιστεύω. Ούτε σε θαύματα....

......ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΣΩ ΟΛΑ. ΟΛΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tinnitus

αφου μπορεις και μπαινεις σε αμαξι και δεν σε τρελενει ο θορυβος που κανει τοτε δεν εισαι και πολυ χαλια..

Εγω τον 1ο χρονο ουτε σε αμαξι δεν μπορουσα να μπω απο την υπερακουσια.

ιλλιγους εχεις ? ειναι σημαντικο αυτο.

δες εδω και μερικους αλλους που εχουνε το ιδιο προβλημα
http://www.ellinikos-stratos.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5903


προς το παρον το μονο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι υπομονη μπας και περασει απο μονο του..

----------


## silencer

Ευχαριστώ για το link! Διάβασα εκεί για άνθρωπο που έχει ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ από μικρός. Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο και μου δίνει αρκετό κουράγιο!

Ιλίγγους, ζαλάδες και τα συναφή δεν είχα ποτέ μα ποτέ στη ζωή μου. Το μόνο πράγμα που με ζαλίζει είναι η φουρτούνα στη θάλασσα!!!
Τις τελευταίες μέρες είχα έντονη ενόχληση μόνον στο αριστερό αυτί μετά από έντονη ψυχολογική πίεση και ένα πολύωρο ταξίδι. Ξεκίνησα Muscoril για να χαλαρώσει λιγάκι ο μυς. Θα ξεκινήσω και Ginkgo, μάλλον αύριο.

----------


## tinnitus

Το Ginkgo biloba δε κανει τιποτα εχω παρει τονους απο αυτα..

Μηπως επερνες φαρμακα ωτοτοξικα πριν να το παθεις αυτο?

----------


## Elie

Χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει όλο το thread, ο πατέρας μου, ο οποίος έπαιρνε ωτοτοξικά φάρμακα πριν αποκτήσει εμβοές αγόρασε μια ειδική συσκευή laser την οποία εφαρμόζει στα αφτιά του και έχει δει κάποια βελτίωση, όσον αφορά και στην απώλεια της ακοής. Μήπως αξίζει να την δοκιμάσεις;

----------


## tinnitus

αλλη μια απατη ειναι αυτο το λειζερ...

η βελτιωση αυτη ή placebo ειναι ή απλα ειδε βελτιωση απο μονος του
και το αποδιδει στο laser

----------


## Elie

Το έχεις δοκιμάσει και το απορρίπτεις;

----------


## tinnitus

οχι αλλα μου εχουνε πει αλλοι που το δοκιμασανε

----------


## Elie

Φαντάζομαι πως όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει με τα πάντα, ο κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά στο ίδιο ερέθισμα. Ο πατέρας μου είδε αρκετά μεγάλη διαφορά και γι\' αυτό άλλωστε το αναφέρω. Βελτιώθηκαν τόσο η ακοή του, όσο και οι εμβοές. Παλιότερα, εαν δε φορούσε το ακουστικό του και δε μας κοιτούσε στα χείλη, δυσκολευόταν να παρακολουθήσει μια συζήτηση. Τώρα συζητάμε και χωρίς το ακουστικό μια χαρά. Το θεωρώ λίγο απίθανο να καλυτέρευσε η ακοή του από μόνη της, καθώς παίρνει χάπια για καρδιά και προστάτη, εκ των οποίων κάποια οδηγούν σε απώλεια ακοής και εμβοές. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να τα κόψει.\'Οσον αφορά το placebo, πολύ αμφιβάλλω, γιατί οποιαδήποτε άλλη προσέγγιση δεν απέδωσε καρπούς (π.χ., διάφορα σκευάσματα). Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι πως από εκει που ήταν παραδομένος στην κατάθλιψη γιατί αισθανόταν εκτός και δεν μπορούσε να συμμετέχει, τώρα πλησιάζει αρκετά στον παλιό κοινωνικό εαυτό του. Θεωρώ πως αξίζει τον κόπο, ακόμη και αν αποτελεί την εξαίρεση και όχι τον κανόνα.

----------


## silencer

Elie, δεν έχω αξιοσημείωτη απώλεια ακοής και οι εμβοές ως σύμπτωμα υπάρχουν αλλά δεν μου καίγεται καρφί για αυτές.
Ακολουθώ μια θεραπεία με ροζ θόρυβο που κατέβασα από το internet και πιστεύω ότι κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με τη συσκευή που χρησιμοποιεί ο πατέρας σου. Επομένως δεν απορρίπτω τη χρησιμότητα της συσκευής αλλά θεωρώ ότι έχει πολύ βραχυπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα, όπως και η θεραπεία που κάνω εγώ. Εμένα απλά μου ξεκουράζει το αυτί μετά από περιστατικά με πόνο. 

Tinnitus, όσο για φάρμακα, πριν την Υπερακουσία δεν έπαιρνα καθόλου. Τώρα παίρνω όσα φάρμακα δεν είχα πάρει ποτέ στη ζωή μου!

----------


## silencer

> _Originally posted by tinnitus_
> οι θεραπειες με ροζ και λευκο θορυβο απο την προσωπικη μου
> εμπειρια δεν κανουνε τιποτα ενω ισως και να χειροτερευουνε τα πραματα..
> Σε εμενα η υπερακουσια ειδε βελτιωση με τον καιρο η *με καποιες απο τις θεραπειες που δοκιμασα..*


Οι οποίες ήταν ποιες;

----------


## tinnitus

Δες εδω τις εχω δοκιμασει σχεδον ολες..
http://www.bixby.org/faq/tinnitus/treatmnt.html

----------


## silencer

Έγχυση κορτιζόνης απευθείας στο αυτί δοικίμασες (όχι χαπάκια κ.λπ.);

----------


## tinnitus

Μου προταθηκε να κανω ενδοτυμπανικη κορτιζονη απο ενα γιατρο
αλλα σε συζητηση που ειχα με αλλους γιατρους η ενδοτυμπανικη
κορτιζονη αν εχει καποια αποτελεσματα τα εχει την 1η εβδομαδα απο το συμβαν.Μετα το ωφελος ειναι σχεδον μηδενικο ενω αντιθετα οι περενεργιες ειναι πολυ περισσοτερες.
Χειροτερη παρενεργεια ειναι να χασεις την ακοη σου να πειραξεις κανα ωσταριο να χειροτερεψουνε οι εμβοες κτλπ.
Εγω απο τις συζητησεις που εχω κανει με γιατρους για το θεμα σου λεω οτι η ενδοτυμανικη κοτριζονη δεν ειναι για την περιπτωση σου...

Αυτη την δινουνε σε αιφνιδια πτωση / απωλεια ακοης οταν η ενδοφλεβια δεν εχει αποτελεσματα η δεν μπορει να παρει καποιος
ενδοφλεβια λογω διαβητη πχ..

Οποτε σου λεω μην την κανεις..

----------


## verve

Silencer άχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα σε όλα τα επίπεδα (ποιότητα ζωής σχέσεις με τους γιατρούς). υπάρχει κάποιος γιατρός ή κάποια θεραπέια που σε έχει βοηθήσει τελικά;;;;;

----------


## silencer

Verve καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα. Σου εύχομαι κουράγιο να αντιμετωπίσεις το τέρας που έχεις απέναντί σου. 
Πρέπει να σου πω ότι το τελευταίο τρίμηνο είμαι πολύ καλύτερα. Κυκλοφορώ στο δρόμο χωρίς ωτασπίδες. Υπάρχουν ακόμα ήχοι (μηχανάκια, παιδιά που στριγγλίζουν) οι οποίοι με ενοχλούν. Φαίνεται όμως ότι υπάρχει τελικά σωτηρία για την περίπτωσή μας. Αλλά το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να περιμένουμε. Υπομονή. Εγώ έχω σχεδόν 11 μήνες από τότε που ξεκίνησε η υπερακουσία. Στο διάστημα αυτό υπήρξαν δύο περίοδοι που ήμουν σε άθλια ψυχολογική κατάσταση:στην αρχή, το Νοέμβριο - Δεκέμβριο και αργότερα, τον Ιούνιο. Για λίγο είχα πάρει και Xanax για να ηρεμήσω. Το φάρμακο που μου σύστησε ένας γιατρός για την περίπτωσή μου ήταν το Sibelium το οποίο το έπαιρνα για 6 μήνες (Φεβρουάριο - Αύγουστο). Δε μπορώ να σου πω με βεβαιότητα αν με βοήθησε πραγματικά η αν απλώς η πάθησή μου έκανε τον κύκλο της και άρχισε να υποχωρεί. 
Θα σου στείλω με U2U τα στοιχεία κάποιων από τους γιατρούς που επισκέφθηκα.

----------


## Soul_Rebel

Ήχος εμβοής

Σε έναν τέτοιο ήχο αναφέρεσαι ;

Κατά διαστήματα τον ακούω και γω, μόνο από το ένα αυτί και κρατάει για λίγα δεύτερα.

----------


## silencer

Ένας γνωστός μου αντιμετωπίζει παρόμοια προβλήματα αλλά επιπροσθέτως έχει πρόβλημα και με ιλίγγους - ζαλάδες (άρα υπάρχει υπόψία για τη νόσο MENIERE). Αυτός λοιπόν έκλεισε ραντεβού στο ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ (Δημόσιο) και του είπαν ότι στο 2ο ραντεβού θα του κάνουν τις εξετάσεις που γράφω παρακάτω για κάθε φίλο /φίλη που ενδιαφέρεται και θέλει να το ψάξει:

1ον αξονική λαβυρίνθου για να δουν αν η μορφολογία του λαβυρίνθου είναι σωστή ή αν έχει κάποια δυσπλασία
2ον βιντεονυσταγμογράφημα και ηλεκτρονυσταγμογράφημα (παράλληλα προκαλούν και τεχνητό ίλιγγο)
3ον Προκλητά δυναμικά εγκεφαλικού στελέχους (αυτήν την τελευταία εξέταση μου την έχουν κάνει και εμένα)

Τονίζω και πάλι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος γνωστός μου έχει ιλίγγους ζαλάδες και υποψιάζονται τη νόσο MENIERE ή οστικό έλλειμα ημικύκλιου σωλήνα. Επομένως είναι μια κατεύθυνση που δε μπορώ εγώ που έχω διαφορετικά συμπτώματα να ακολουθήσω. 
Εντωμεταξύ εγώ από το δεξί αυτί είμαι 99% καλά και έχω κάποια συμπτώματα μόνο στο αριστερό αυτί. Τι να σημαίνει αυτό άραγε;

----------


## verve

Ευχαριστώ silencer. αν μπορείς να μου έλεγες τους γιατρούς θα βοηθούσε πολύ

----------


## verve

Ευχαριστώ πολύ silencer για την βοήθεια.

----------


## silencer

Παρακαλώ. Αν θες γράψε μας λίγα πράγματα για την περίπτωσή σου. Πόσο καιρό έχεις το πρόβλημα, πώς το έπαθες κ.λπ. Ίσως έτσι βοηθηθουν κι άλλοι που αντιμετωπίζουν τα ίδια...

----------


## sapsalo

Λοιπόν παιδιά...εγώ έχω ένα συνεχές βουήτό εδώ και 4 μέρες...δείτε εδώ...http://e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7403

Ο καρδιολόγος μ είπε ότι δεν είναι σύμπτωμα πίεσης. Και αυτό συνεχίζει να υπάρχει σε μικρότερη ένταση, αλλά είναι πάντα εκει. Και απο ότι καταλαβαίνω αυξομειώνεται ανάλογα με τις σκέψεις....

----------


## litsa13

> _Originally posted by C.M._
> Ρε παιδιά μια γνώμη όσοι γνωρίζουν κάτι σχετικό. 
> Εδώ και κανα 5 μηνο έχω κάποιες εμβοές στα αυτιά (κουδουνισμα) το οποίο είναι χαρακτηριστικό όταν έχει ησυχία , ενώ άλλες φορές το ακουω αν συγκεντρωθώ σε αυτό , παρόλο που -για παράδειγμα- μπορεί να εχω την τηλεόραση ανοιχτή. 
> 
> Πήγα σε ωριλά , μου έκανε εξετάσεις και δεν μου βρήκε κάτι. Μου είπε πως αυτο που ακους ειναι εσωτερικοί ήχοι του σώματος και απλά συγκεντρώνεσαι εκει. 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων , εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω εμβοές,εντάξει μπορώ και έχω κανονικούς ύπνους , γυμνάζομαι , είμαι κανονικά στα κιλά μου , τρώ καλά, δεν καπνίζω , δεν πίνω κτλ . 
> 
> Ανυσηχώ μήπως αυτό είναι συμπτωμα απο άγχος ή απο στρες - γενικά τον τελευταίο χρόνο είμαι σχετικά αγχωμένος, χονδρικά επειδή είμαι άνεργος και ψάχνω να βρω τι θα κάνω και εχω κάποιες ανασφάλειες - στο μεταξύ βιώνω και τι συνέπειες της ανεργείας πχ είμαι λίγο απότομος , απόλυτος και δεν είμαι και τόσο αισιόδοξος για το μέλλον. Εχω ψηλοφοβηθεί με το θέμα , μήπως είναι εκδήλωση ψυχοσωματική ή κάτι τέτοιο. 
> ...



Για διαβάστε εδώ, λέει πως μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις τις εμβοές
http://www.dromostherapeia.gr/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp; id=1633:2010-10-13-10-25-43&amp;catid=81:amgeneral&amp;Itemid=80

----------


## Broken

> _Originally posted by silencer_
> Ένας γνωστός μου αντιμετωπίζει παρόμοια προβλήματα αλλά επιπροσθέτως έχει πρόβλημα και με ιλίγγους - ζαλάδες (άρα υπάρχει υπόψία για τη νόσο MENIERE). Αυτός λοιπόν έκλεισε ραντεβού στο ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ (Δημόσιο) και του είπαν ότι στο 2ο ραντεβού θα του κάνουν τις εξετάσεις που γράφω παρακάτω για κάθε φίλο /φίλη που ενδιαφέρεται και θέλει να το ψάξει:
> 
> 1ον αξονική λαβυρίνθου για να δουν αν η μορφολογία του λαβυρίνθου είναι σωστή ή αν έχει κάποια δυσπλασία
> 2ον βιντεονυσταγμογράφημα και ηλεκτρονυσταγμογράφημα (παράλληλα προκαλούν και τεχνητό ίλιγγο)
> 3ον Προκλητά δυναμικά εγκεφαλικού στελέχους (αυτήν την τελευταία εξέταση μου την έχουν κάνει και εμένα)
> 
> Τονίζω και πάλι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος γνωστός μου έχει ιλίγγους ζαλάδες και υποψιάζονται τη νόσο MENIERE ή οστικό έλλειμα ημικύκλιου σωλήνα. Επομένως είναι μια κατεύθυνση που δε μπορώ εγώ που έχω διαφορετικά συμπτώματα να ακολουθήσω. 
> Εντωμεταξύ εγώ από το δεξί αυτί είμαι 99% καλά και έχω κάποια συμπτώματα μόνο στο αριστερό αυτί. Τι να σημαίνει αυτό άραγε;


Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Εχω και εγώ αυτές τις εμβοές στο ένα αυτί συγκεκριμένα, χωρίς ιλίγγους και ζαλάδες. Και κυρίως μου άρχισε μετά από μία θεραπεία με ενέσεις κορτιζόνης, που εκανα. 
Τελικά μετά τις πιο πάνω εξετάσεις που αναφέρεις, έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα στον λαβύριθνο του ενός αυτιού. Επειδή είναι μικρό το πρόβλημα δεν έχω ακόμα ζαλάδες και ιλίγγους.
Επίσης να σας πω, ότι αυτό που μου είπε ο γιατρός είναι οτι αυτό επιρεάζεται πολύ από τα υγρά του σώματος. Δηλαδή αν υπάρχει κάποια ανωμαλια στα υγρά, τότε το προβλημα γίνεται πιο έντονο.. Π.χ. εγώ που έκανα κορτιζόνη, η οποία σου δημιουργεί κατακράτηση υγρών (και άρα ανωμαλία στα υγρά του σώματος), εκείνο το διάστημα, είχα φοβερό πρόβλημα με τις εμβοές...

----------


## selas-selas

απο το αγχος ειναι ολα αυτα..

----------


## katerina1980

> απο το αγχος ειναι ολα αυτα..


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΞΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΙ. ΠΡΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΟΡΥΒΟ, ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΟ ΒΟΥΗΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΞΕΝΥΧΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ..ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ (ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ) ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟ (EAR CENTRE) ΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΗ, ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ, ΑΚΟΥΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΟΣ, Η ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΝΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ (ΑΛΛΟΘΙ, ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ). ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΞΩ, Η ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΗ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΥΠΕΡΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΘΟΡΥΒΟΥΣ.. ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ, ΟΠΟΥ Η ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ Ο ΗΧΟΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 4 ΩΡΕΣ, ΑΦΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΗΘΩ.. ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΕ ΕΧΩ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΗΣ, ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΦΘΑΝΩ ΣΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΛΑΙΩ ΔΙΑΡΚΩΣ ΕΝΩ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ.. ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΙ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ (!) ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΕΖΟΜΑΙ, ΑΓΧΩΝΟΜΑΙ, ΝΕΥΡΙΑΖΩ ΚΛΠ. - ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΙΑ ΖΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ............ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ!!!!ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΘΟΡΥΒΟΥ, ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΗΧΗΤΙΚΑ ΚΥΜΑΤΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΕΡΙ ΤΙΝΟΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ.

----------


## athens33

Γεια σας κι από μένα. Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και η ιστορία μου σε συντομία έχει ως εξής:
Πριν από 10 περρίπου χρόνια ξεκίνησα να έχω το γνωστό βουητό-σφύριγμα στο αριστερό μου αυτί το οποίο συνοδευόταν με ελαφρά απώλεια ακοής. Στην αρχήέίχα ταραχτεί πολύ γιατί επηρέαζε την ποιότητα της ζωής μου - δεν χρειάζεται να πω λεπτομέρειες, λίγο πολύ όλοι εδώ μέσα τα έχουμε ζήσει και τα ζούμε - . Πήγα σε ΩΡΛ ο οποίος μου είπε ότι έχω tinnitus και ότι δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει θεραπεία μιας και δεν βρήκε να έχω κάτι που , απλά κάποιες μέθοδοι που απλά απαλύνουν το βουητό, αλλά δεν το εξαφανίζουν οριστικά. Μετά από κάποιους μήνες αναγκάστηκα να το συνηθίσω, οπότε τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια ζούσα μια σχετικά "κανονική" ζωή. Το βουητό φυσικά υπήρχε ακόμα, όπως και η μικρή απώλεια ακοής, αλλά πλέον είχαν γίνει μέρος της ζωής μου και τα είχα συνηθίσει. Φυσικά πρόσεχα να μην εκτίθεμαι σε μεγάλους θορύβους (clubs κλπ). Τις τελευταίες μέρες ωστόσο και εντελώς ξαφνικά το βουητό έχει ενταθεί, νιώθω το αριστερό μου αυτί βουλωμένο και η ακοή έχει μειωθεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό που να λέω ότι δεν ακούω σχεδόν καθόλου από το ένα αυτί. Και λέω σχεδόν γιατί όποιους ήχους ακούω, τους ακούω παραμορφωμένους και μάλιστα με ενοχλητικό τρόπο - αυτό που είχε γράψει παραπάνω ο silencer για την υπερακουσία ισχύει και σε μένα -. Ήχοι όπως το κουδούνισμα του τηλεφώνου ή το κλείσιμο της πόρτας μπορεί να με χτυπήσουν στο αυτί σε τέτοιο σημείο που προτιμώ να το βουλώνω με το χέρι μου για να μη με ενοχλούν. Δυστυχώς, δεν ξέρω αν είμαι ο μόνος που το πιστεύω, μετά από ψάξιμο στο internet, δεν βρήκα πολλά ελληνικά sites που να έχουν ασχοληθεί με το tinnitus, παρά μόνον επιδερμικά. Και όπως διαπιστώνω διαβάζωντας το φορουμ δυστυχώς ούτε και οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί δεν ξέρουν πως να το αντιμετωπίσουν αποτελεσματικά παρά δίνουν αβέρτα οδηγίες για εξετάσεις και φάρμακα, τα οποία θέλω να τα αποφεύγω όσο μπορώ. 
Ο λόγος που γράφω σήμερα εδώ είναι γιατί χάρηκα πολύ που ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει ένα ελληνικό φόρουμ για το tinnitus με ανθρώπους που αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. Όταν είχα ξαναψάξει πριν χρόνια, όταν μου πρωτοεμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα, είχα βρει μόνον κάτι αμερικάνικα φόρουμς με αποτέλεσμα να απογοητευθώ. 
Αν και βλέπω ότι το φόρουμ δεν έχει κίνηση από τον Ιανουάριο του 2011, ελπίζω να δραστηριοποιηθεί και πάλι, γιατί το να βρίσκεις ανθρώπους που σε καταλαβαίνουν και βρίσκονται στην ίδια κατάσταση, σίγουρα σε βοηθάει ψυχολογικά.

----------


## pegaso

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα παιδιά εδώ κι ενάμισυ χρόνο. Το έπαθα στον ύπνο μου στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς καμμία φανερή αιτιολογία (λοίμωξη, ωτίτιδα, γρίππη ή τραύμα ή κάτι άλλο τέλος πάντων) Έκανα όλες τις προβλεπόμενες εξετάσεις στους καλύτερους υποτίθεται ΩΡΛ της περιοχής μου. Τίποτα. Αυτό το καιρό μάλιστα έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα, μα ακριβώς τα ίδια, με σένα, athens33. Έχω δώσει επίσης αρκετά λεφτά σε εναλλακτικές θεραπείες (ομοιοπαθητική) χωρίς ουσιώδη αποτελέσματα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω με βελονισμό σε λίγες μέρες μπάς και υπάρξει κάτι θετικό. Επίσης για την βιοανάδραση έχω ακούσει ότι έχει καλά αποτελέσματα στο πρόβλημά μας. Δείτε π.χ. εδώ: 
www.zephiloyd.com. 
Η συσκευή λέγεται scenar (ρωσικής προέλευσης ενώ υπάρχουν και οι αντίστοιχες δυτικού τύπου με διάφορες ονομασίες όπως MORA, SCIO/INDIGO κ.λπ.)
Εύχομαι περαστικά σε όλους και πραγματικά θα χαρώ ακούγοντας ότι κάποιος βελτιώθηκε, έστω και λίγο, σ'αυτό το βασανιστήριο που λέγεται tinnitus...

----------


## pythagoras23

μην χρησιμοποιειτε μπατονετες για τα αυτια ποτε!!! μην πλενετε με νερο ποτε τα αυτια σας και μην βαζετε το κεφαλι κατω απο το νερο στη θαλασσα.το αυτι εχει συστημα "αυτοκαθαρισμου". Το κερι που παραγει κατα κυριο λογο ειναι για την προστασια του αυτιου....οσο για το κουδουνισμα ειναι μονιμο δεν φευγει....αλλα οπως με ολα ....συνηθιζεται

----------


## Lacrymosa

τι λες ρε συ πυθαγορα μην χρησιμοποιειτε μπατονετες ποτε, θα το αφησουμε το αυτι μες στη βρωμα οεο ???  :Embarrassment:  οτι το κερι ειναι για προστατευτικους λογους οκ αλλα να μην καταληξει να βγαινει μεχρι εξω, ειναι αηδια ρε συ !!!!

----------


## pythagoras23

χαχαχα ρε φιλε!!! εσυ το τραβηξες στο αλλο ακρο ...βγαλτο αν ειναι τοσο πολυ!!μην βαζετε μπατονετες μεσα στα αυτια σας θα με θυμηθειτε!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

λολ ρε συ εγω παντα το βγαζω, δεν μπορω να ειμαι μες στη βρωμα, κ αηδιαζω οταν βλεπω καποιον κ ειναι μες στην κιτρινιλα, μπλιαξξ.. α, κ ειμαι κοπελα! εσυ δλδ ποτε δεν χρησιμοποιεις μπατονετες??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pythagoras23

ρε απ'εξω κανε οτι γουσταρεις βγαλτο και με γυαλοχαρτο αν εχεις τοσο πολυ που λες!!!! μεσα στο αυτι λεω να μη το βαζετε ουτε ενα εκατοστο!!! ....

----------


## Lacrymosa

χεχεχε φαση εχεις !!!!  :Smile:  αυτο με το γυαλοχαρτο μ αρεσε !! ρε συ δεν εχω καθολου, παντα το βγαζω, δεν μπορω να νιωθω βρωμικη !!!

----------


## sapsalo

> Λοιπόν παιδιά...εγώ έχω ένα συνεχές βουήτό εδώ και 4 μέρες...δείτε εδώ...http://e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7403
> 
> Ο καρδιολόγος μ είπε ότι δεν είναι σύμπτωμα πίεσης. Και αυτό συνεχίζει να υπάρχει σε μικρότερη ένταση, αλλά είναι πάντα εκει. Και απο ότι καταλαβαίνω αυξομειώνεται ανάλογα με τις σκέψεις....


Αυτό που λέει ο φίλος το αισθάνεται κανείς άλλος; Δηλαδή η ένταση του βουητού να αυξομειώνεται ανάλογα με το πόσο αρνητικές σκέψεις κάνεις...
Επίσης τις τελευταίες μέρες το αυτί που έχει την εμβοή το νοιώθω (και είναι) πιο ζεστό από το άλλο. 
Επίσης πάρα πολλές φορές η αυξομείωση του ήχου είναι ταυτόχρονη με την ύπαρξη έκτακτων κοιλιακών συστολών στην καρδιά.

----------


## pig

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## sapsalo

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση.καλύτερα να σταματήσεις να γράφεις αν δεν έχει κάτι ουσιώδες να αναφέρεις. Να χαρείς...

----------


## athens33

> Αυτό που λέει ο φίλος το αισθάνεται κανείς άλλος; Δηλαδή η ένταση του βουητού να αυξομειώνεται ανάλογα με το πόσο αρνητικές σκέψεις κάνεις...
> Επίσης τις τελευταίες μέρες το αυτί που έχει την εμβοή το νοιώθω (και είναι) πιο ζεστό από το άλλο. 
> Επίσης πάρα πολλές φορές η αυξομείωση του ήχου είναι ταυτόχρονη με την ύπαρξη έκτακτων κοιλιακών συστολών στην καρδιά.


Από την εμπειρία μου πιστεύω το εξής: Το βουητό υπάρχει συνέχεια, το αν το νιώθω πιο έντονα ή όχι εξαρτάται από σωματικούς αλλά και ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες: π.χ. μετά από έντονη σωματική άσκηση μπορεί να ενταθεί ή να ακούσω και ένα σφύριγμα το οποίο μετά από κάποια δευτερόλεπτα θα φύγει, όταν έχει ησυχία στο δωμάτιο ή το βράδι όταν είμαι ξαπλωμένος στο κρεβάτι να νιώθω ότι ακούω το βουητό περισσότερο από άλλες στιγμές, πράγμα που πιστεύω ότι είναι ψυχολογικό. Το βουητό γίνεται ενοχλητικό κι όταν υπάρχει δυνατός θόρυβος π.χ. είμαι στο δρόμο και κορνάρει δίπλα μου ένα αυτοκίνητο, βαράει κάποιος την πόρτα στο γραφείο, οπότε ο ήχος που παράγεται με χτυπάει κατευθείαν μέσα στο αυτί και είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό.
Το άλλο που λες ότι το ένα αυτί είανι πιο ζεστό από το άλλο δεν το έχω διαπιστώσει ποτέ... 
Πιστέυω πάντως ότι το αν θα καταφέρεις να κάνεις μία νορμάλ ζωή (μακριά βέβαια από αντικειμενικούς παράγοντες που επιδεινώνουν το βουητό όπως χώροι με δυνατοί μουσική) εξαρ΄ταται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την ψυχολογία σου: αν επικεντρώνεσαι συνέχεια στο βουητό και κάθεσαι και ασχολείαι με αυτό όλη την ώρα, στενοχωριέσαι και είσαι κακόκεφος, τότε δυστυχώς σε παίρνει από κάτω και απομονώνεσαι... Προσωπικά έχω συνηδειτοποίησει ότι θα ζήσω με αυτό το βάσανο (μου το έχει πει ο γιατρός) οπότε πρέπει να συμβιβαστώ και να συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου, αποφεύγοντας να κάνω πράγματα που μπορεί να το χειροτερέψουν. ΟΚ, είναι βάσανο, υπάρχουν όμως και πολύ χειρότερα, άνρθωποι σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση υγείας που ξεπερνούν τα προβλήματά τους με τη δύναμη της ψυχής τους, οπότε, και εντελώς συμφεροντολογικά να το δεις, το να κάθομαι εγώ και να κακομοιριάζω, μόνο τον εαυτό μου βλάπτω...

----------


## Alexz

Παιδιά Καλησπέρα,
Νέος στο φόρουμ και εγώ. έχω ενάμιση μήνα που με απασχολεί το βουητό... Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε με κάποιες ζαλάδες και μουδιάσματα στο κεφάλι τα οποία τα είχα για ενάμιση μήνα όπου έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις και δεν μου βρήκαν τίποτα. ο ΩΡΛ μου είπε ο΄τι έχω ένα μικρό ακουστικό τραύμα και στα δύο αυτιά το ένα στις 4000 και το άλλο στις 8000 απώλεια περίπου 35 decibel. Με ρώτησε εκείνη την περίοδο αν είχα εμβοές και του είπα όχι. Πράγματι δεν είχα. Μετά απο δέκα μέρες ενώ κοιμόμουν με ξύπνησε ένας ήχος (απο το σταθερό τηλέφωνο στο κομμοδίνο μου μετακινήθηκε και έβγαζε έναν ήχο). Απο τότε άρχισαν οι εμβοές μου. Να σημειώσω ότι την περίοδο εκέινη εκανα και μια γναθοχειρουγική εργασία και πήρα για 6 μέρες συνολικά το xeforapid το οποίο διαβάζω ότι είναι ωτοτοξικό.... Πέρασα και εγώ όλους τους γιατρούς μιας και έφυγαν όλα εκτός απο το βουητό... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με εχει πάρει απο κάτω, έχει αλλάξει η ζωή μου δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθώ τίποτα. Τις περισσότερες φορές και ειδικά στον ύπνο βάζω ακουστικά να ακούω ραδιοφωνάκι...

----------


## Alexz

Παιδιά αν αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος το ίδιο πρόβλημα ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου μέσω προσωπικού μηνύματος. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## spin7770

Καλησπέρα, 3,5 χρονια το εχω και απο τα 2 αυτια...μπηκα στο φορουμ να πω δυο πραγματα. α) ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα εδω και 2 μηνες που αρχισα ενα ομοιοπαθητικο φαρμακο (natrium moureaticum) εχει μειωθει κατα πολυ ο θορυβος ειδικα τα πρωινα που ηταν κολαση, σαν να εισαι διπλα σε καζανακι υψηλης πιεσης..., τωρα ειμαι 70% κατω. Ζω πολυ πιο ανετα. Κανω μια θεραπεια με scenar εδω και μια βδομαδα θα δουμε αν και απο κει εχουμε κατι. β) οι ΩΡΛαδες για πλακα πια γραφουν βαρεια φαρμακα xanax, sαroten κλπ. Δοκιμασα μια φορα saroten 1/4 αντι 2,5 που μου προταθηκε και κοντεψε να ανατιναχτει το κεφαλι μου για 4 μερες... προσοχη, τα δινουν αλλα δεν τα εχουν παρει ποτε να δουν τη γλυκα. Επίσης ειναι δυσκολο να τα κοψει κανενας γνωμη μου οτι αλλιωνουν την ανθρωπινη σκεψη, και δεν ξερω τι κανουν στα αυτια αλλα οδηγουν σε αλλα πιο βαρβατα πραγματα μετα και περιπλεκουν πολυ τα πραγματα.

----------


## makis11

*εχω και εγω εμβοές στα αυτιά εδώ 14 χρόνια αλλά κάπου κλωτσάω το γιατί δεν τοξερο αλά τον τελευτεο κέρο έξω χωρίς λόγο ένα βουτητο και στα δύο αυτιά χωρίς να έχω τραυματίστη περνο τη λέφωνο τους γιατρούς και μου λέει ο καθενας τα δικάτου μπορίτε να με κατατοπισέσετε ευχαριστώ για της απαντισισας που θαδώσετε* [/B]

----------


## spin7770

Για όποιον τυχόν ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχει εδώ κάτι.

http://www.zephiloyd.com/forum/index.php?topic=449.105

----------


## sallonikios

file mou to parapano sou post antikatoptrizi emena prin 6 mines kai ego afto akrivos to thema eixa me ta aftia kai itane thema anxous otan den to edina simasia den to eixa otan to edina simasia me tiranouse kai eixa afto to vouhto pou les .......gia na sou figi afto to kalitero pou prepei na kanis einai otan sou erxete afto to simptoma na epikentronese kapou kai siga siga tha sou figi

----------


## jer

καλημερα σε ολους εχω και εγω την τυχη να εχω εμβοες,εχω 2 εμβοες σε καθε αυτι συνολο 4.Αυτο βεβαια εγινε μετα απο 4 χρονια ηπιας εμβοης.Το μονο που με εχει βοηθησει λιγο ειναι το μελισσοχορτο σε τσαι,το πινω καθε πρωι με αδειο στομαχι,οποιος μπορει να γραψει κατι που τον εχει βοηθησει ας το κανει.

----------


## takoylhs

Ειχα εμβοές τώρα έχει υποχωρήσει κατά 96%

----------


## takoylhs

Για πες φίλε τώρα εντάξει ?

----------


## Traveller

Καλησπέρα από Θεσσαλονίκη! Δεν ξέρω αν ασχολείται πλέον κανείς με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα για να εκθέσω και την δική μου εμπειρία... αναρρωτιέμαι για τον " silencer " που έχει καιρό να γράψει. Βρήκε κάτι που βοήθησε σε εμβοές και υπερακουσία?

----------


## spin7770

τελευταια δοκιμασα PANAX gingseng, και ειδα βελτίωση πάντως.
θα με ενδιέφερε να μαθω πως ξεκινησε το προβλημα και στουσ υπολοιπους που δεν εχουν πει εδω μεσα, ισως βγαλουμε ολοι καποιο συμπερασμα και για τον εαυτο μας

----------


## jer

εγω φιλε spin 7770 πιστευω οτι το επαθα απο στεναχωρια και εντονη σκεψη σε κατι.Παντος το μελισσοχορτο βοηθαει πολυ.

----------


## Traveller

Φιλοι μου, εμενα το προβλημα της εμβοης στο αριστερο αυτι ξεκινησε εδω και δυο μηνες. Μετα απο εναν " Γολγοθα " εξετασεων και ιατρικων επισκεψεων... παραμενει. Εχω επισκεφθει 5 ΩΡΛ, δυο παθολογους, εναν νευροχειρουργο, εναν καρδιολογο, εναν ενδοκρινολογο και εναν ορθοπεδικο. εχω κανει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου, διαφορους υπερηχους, triplex καρωτιδων και τεστ κοπωσεως. επισης εκανα και μερικες φυσικοθεραπειες και ταυτοχρονα δοκιμασα πολλες συνταγες και χαπια. προσπαθησα να δω τι μπορει να γινει με to gingko biloba - σε μενα δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα - και διαφορες παραιατρικες μεθοδους. Τιποτε ουσιαστικο. εκτος... απο το μαγνησιο. ειμαι ακομη στην αρχη και εχω την εντυπωση πως μπορει να κανει δουλεια. παντως το εντονο προβλημα υπερακουσιας που ειχα καποιες μερες εχει περιοριστει αισθητα! δεν αντεχα να μιλησω καν στο τηλεφωνο! μονο σε ανοιχτη ακροαση και παλι με ενοχλουσε. αν θα εχει αποτελσμα το μαγνησιο, θα σας πω. αγορασα και ενα e-book για το πως να απαλλαγει κανεις απο τις εμβοες που δεν αρχισα ακομη να διαβαζω. αισθανομαι πως επηρεαζεται η ποιοτητα ζωης μου και θελω να απαλλαγω απο τις εμβοες. εχω πια καταλαβει πως με το χρονο ο εγκεφαλος συνηθιζει το βουητο και μειωνεται η ενοχληση. εχω μιλησει με πολλους ομοιοπαθεις που εχουν εμβοες χρονια τωρα και κοινη πεποιθηση ειναι πως σιγα σιγα δεν δινεις σημασια παρα τη δυσκολια που εχει κανεις στα πρωτα σταδια να το αντιληφθει αυτο. καλη δυναμη σε ολους οσους αντιμετωπιζουν το προβλημα των εμβοων! αν προκυψει καποιο θετικο νεο εκ μερους μου, θα σας ενημερωσω.

----------


## esle

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον καλό ωριλά στη Θεσσαλονίκη . Από ότι διάβασα στο internet όσοι έχουμε πρόβλημα με εμβοές στο αυτί θα πρέπει να βρούμε πολύ καλό γιατρό γιατί η διάγνωση δεν είναι εύκολη άρα θα πρέπει να είναι εξειδικευμένος . Εγώ έχω εμβοή στο δεξί μου αυτί με σημαντική έκπτωση στην ακουστική μου ικανότητα . Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον ειδικό θα ήθελα να μου τον συστήσει !

----------


## aggelikoula89

παιδια νομιζω πως αυτο τ εχουμε ολοι με τ αυτια δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Gala

Γεια χαρά σε όλους. πριν ένα μήν έπαθα ωτίτιδα (μέση ωτίτιδα συγκεκριμένα) και απο τότε έχει μείνει ένας μικρός ήχος στα αυτιά μου που τον ακούω μόνο όταν κλείσω τα αυτιά αλλά παράλληλα και ένας ήχος σαν τον ήχο της τηλεόρασης κάπως ο οποίος εννίοται παίρνει τα πάνω του και γίνεται κάπως πιο "ξυνός". Ο γιατρός λέει ότι μάλλον θα φύγει. Αλλα αυτό το μάλλον δεν αρκεί. Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικό αλλά με έχει γεμίσει φόβο και αγωνία. Εισα κακή ψυχολογία απο πριν και αυτό έφερε το κερασάκι στην τούρτα. Έχει ρίξει μια σκια πάνω σε όλα. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα χωρίς να το σκέφτομαι. Έχω έρθει να επισκεφτώ τους γονείς μου (μένω σε άλλη χώρα) και δεν μπορώ να τους χαρώ. Έχω φέρει μαζί μου την κατάθλιψη. Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω. Φοβάμαι μήπως μου μείνει για πάντα (ήδη μετράω έναν μήνα), φοβάμαι μήπως χειροτερέψει. Κάνω σενάρια στο μυαλό μου. Ξέρω ότι πρέπει να μην το σκέφτομαι αλλά ειλικρινα με έχει λυγίσει. Το αυτί μου (που αρχικα είχε ωτίτιδα) πονάει ακόμα καμια φορά και αισθάνομαι και πίεση. Μπορώ να ξαναπάω στους γιατρούς να μου λένε παλι μισόλογα αλλά ψυχολογικά δεν μπορώ να με σηκώσω. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Τουλάχιστον τώρα έχω τους γονείς μου, μετά θα γυρίσω πάλι στο σπίτ μου και η μοναξια θα τα κάνει όλα χειρότερα. Βεβαια ευελπιστώ ότι θα φτιάξει το πράγμα μέχρι τότε αλλα δεν έχω εγγυήσεις... προς το παρόν ειμαι χάλια...

----------


## elena80

καλησπερα παιδια!διαβαζω ολα οσα γραφετε και κατανοω απολυτως τους φοβους και το αγχος που προκαλει το βουισμα.Το εχω και γω απο πολυ μικρη μετα απο μια ωτιτιδα που επαθα αλλα ηταν κατι που το ειχα συνηθησει.Τελευταια ομως και με το αγχος της δουλειας,την κριση που ζουμε και πιο προσωπικοι λογοι,μεγενθυναν το προβλημα.Ξαφνικα μια ωραια πρωια ξυπνησα και ειχα το πιο φρικτο βουητο που ειχα ακουσει,το ιδιο που ακουει καποιος οταν βγαινει απο ενα κλαμπ.Δεν πηγαινω σε κλαμπ γενικοτερα,και επισης εχω ευαισθησια στους δυνατους ηχους,οποτε κοιτω να τους αποφευγω.Να μην τα πολυλογω μαζι με το βουητο,ειχα και μια ευαισθησια σε ηχους χαμηλης συχνοτητας,ο ηχος του ψυγειου με τρελαινε,ποσο μαλλον το μαρσαρισμα ενος αυτοκινητου!η αληθεια ειναι οτι φρικαρισα αλλα πριν προλαβω να το δω την επομενη μερα εφυγε μονο του.Τωρα αυτο με επισκεπτεται συχνα πυκνα και το εχω σιχαθει.Πηγα σε ΩΡΛ και εκανα ενα ακουογραμμα,μου ειπε οτι τα αυτια μου ειναι καθαρα αλλα να παρω κορτιζονη διοτι πιθανοτατα εχω βλαβη στο αυτι λογω θορυβωδους εργασιακου περιβαλλοντος (ΟΧΙ παντα ομως).Δεν την πηρα ομως(την φοβαμαι οσο δεν λεει!).Τωρα αυτο το πραγμα εμφανιζεται μια-δυο φορες το μηνα (το εχω απο τον Απριλιο) και συνηθως κραταει 1-2 μερες,δεν εχω αλλα συμπτωματα,ομως θα ξαναπαω σε αλλον ΩΡΛ γιατι αυτο το πραγμα δεν παλευεται,με τις ψηλες συχνοτητες δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα η ομιλια ενος αντρα πχ με ενοχλει(νοιωθω το τυμπανο μου να αναπηδα σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες).Αν παραπαει το πραγμα μια αξονικη θα με κανει να ηρεμησω.Ξεχασα να πω οτι ειμαι αγχωδης σε οικτρο βαθμο και πανικοβαλλομαι ευκολα!οποιαδηποτε προταση δεκτη! :Smile:

----------


## silencer

> Καλησπέρα από Θεσσαλονίκη! Δεν ξέρω αν ασχολείται πλέον κανείς με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα για να εκθέσω και την δική μου εμπειρία... αναρρωτιέμαι για τον " silencer " που έχει καιρό να γράψει. Βρήκε κάτι που βοήθησε σε εμβοές και υπερακουσία?


Να 'μαι κι εγώ. Κοίταζα κάποια παλιά e-mail και ανακάλυψα ότι είχα γραφτεί σε αυτό το φόρουμ!

Λοιπόν αγαπητοί μου, ελπίδα υπάρχει. Τουλάχιστον για το θέμα της ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑΣ και του συνακόλουθου πονου που ταλαιπωρούσαν εμένα. Διαβάστε.....

Το 2010, ένα χρόνο περίπου μετά την εκδήλωση του προβλήματος - οπότε και νομίζω ότι σταμάτησα να γράφω εδώ - μου συνέβησαν τα εξής: πήρα ένα χρόνο άδεια άνευ αποδοχών για να γίνω καλά, χώρισα από μία μακροχρόνια σχέση και τέλος χτύπησα το πόδι μου κι έκανα εγχείριση. Θα μου πείτε: ε και; Ήδη από το 10μηνο από το συμβάν που προκάλεσε την υπερακουσία και μετά η κατάστασή μου είχε αρχίσει να βελτιώνεται. Το διάστημα που απείχα από την εργασία μου βελτιώθηκε κι άλλο, με αποκορύφωμα την περίοδο που χτύπησα το πόδι μου. Πού θέλω να καταλήξω: όταν με απασχολούν άλλα θέματα, προσωπικά, ψυχολογικά αλλά κυρίως άλλα θέματα υγείας, σα να κατεβαίνει ένας διακόπτης και να παύει το πρόβλημα με τα αυτιά. Τώρα δεν αντιμετωπίζω τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπιζα τρία χρόνια πριν, ζω φυσιολογικά, ακούω την αγαπημένη μου μουσική (πέρσι πήγα στη συναυλία του Γουότερς στο ΟΑΚΑ), πηγαίνω σε κλαμπάκια που γνωρίζω το χώρο, κυκλοφορώ άνετα στο δρόμο. Βεβαίως αν εκτεθώ σε απίστευτα δυνατό ήχο (κοντινή βροντή από κεραυνό, καμπάνα, ουρλιαχτά παιδιών κ.λπ.) είναι δεδομένο ότι θα πονάω για μέρες. Έχω όμως πάντα στην τσέπη μου Voltaren των 100 (τα μόνα παυσίπονα που με πιάνουν) τα οποία και μου καταπραϋνουν τον πόνο σχετικά γρήγορα. 
Το θέμα των εμβοών δεν το έχω λύσει αλλά δε με απασχολεί και καθόλου διότι το έχω πάααααρα πολλά χρόνια και δε με ενοχλεί πια. 
Η ουσία λοιπόν φίλοι μου είναι ότι ο μόνος ιατρός στο πρόβλημά μου ήταν ο χρόνος. Ούτε τα φάρμακα, ούτε οι γιατροί, ούτε το pink noise ούτε τίποτα. Θετική σκέψη, αγώνας, προσπάθεια και χαμόγελο. Και καρκίνος στον κάθε μ%&$&^κα άσχετο που παίζει με τον πόνο μας, μάς χλευάζει και μας θεωρεί ψυχασθενείς. Δεν τους έχουμε ανάγκη και στους συναδέλφους τους να τα φάνε! ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ με ΥΓΕΙΑ και τίποτα άλλο!!!!
Πάω να ακούσω MAIDEN!!!!

----------


## indigo

> Να 'μαι κι εγώ. Κοίταζα κάποια παλιά e-mail και ανακάλυψα ότι είχα γραφτεί σε αυτό το φόρουμ!
> 
> Λοιπόν αγαπητοί μου, ελπίδα υπάρχει. Τουλάχιστον για το θέμα της ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑΣ και του συνακόλουθου πονου που ταλαιπωρούσαν εμένα. Διαβάστε.....
> 
> Το 2010, ένα χρόνο περίπου μετά την εκδήλωση του προβλήματος - οπότε και νομίζω ότι σταμάτησα να γράφω εδώ - μου συνέβησαν τα εξής: πήρα ένα χρόνο άδεια άνευ αποδοχών για να γίνω καλά, χώρισα από μία μακροχρόνια σχέση και τέλος χτύπησα το πόδι μου κι έκανα εγχείριση. Θα μου πείτε: ε και; Ήδη από το 10μηνο από το συμβάν που προκάλεσε την υπερακουσία και μετά η κατάστασή μου είχε αρχίσει να βελτιώνεται. Το διάστημα που απείχα από την εργασία μου βελτιώθηκε κι άλλο, με αποκορύφωμα την περίοδο που χτύπησα το πόδι μου. Πού θέλω να καταλήξω: όταν με απασχολούν άλλα θέματα, προσωπικά, ψυχολογικά αλλά κυρίως άλλα θέματα υγείας, σα να κατεβαίνει ένας διακόπτης και να παύει το πρόβλημα με τα αυτιά. Τώρα δεν αντιμετωπίζω τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπιζα τρία χρόνια πριν, ζω φυσιολογικά, ακούω την αγαπημένη μου μουσική (πέρσι πήγα στη συναυλία του Γουότερς στο ΟΑΚΑ), πηγαίνω σε κλαμπάκια που γνωρίζω το χώρο, κυκλοφορώ άνετα στο δρόμο. Βεβαίως αν εκτεθώ σε απίστευτα δυνατό ήχο (κοντινή βροντή από κεραυνό, καμπάνα, ουρλιαχτά παιδιών κ.λπ.) είναι δεδομένο ότι θα πονάω για μέρες. Έχω όμως πάντα στην τσέπη μου Voltaren των 100 (τα μόνα παυσίπονα που με πιάνουν) τα οποία και μου καταπραϋνουν τον πόνο σχετικά γρήγορα. 
> Το θέμα των εμβοών δεν το έχω λύσει αλλά δε με απασχολεί και καθόλου διότι το έχω πάααααρα πολλά χρόνια και δε με ενοχλεί πια. 
> Η ουσία λοιπόν φίλοι μου είναι ότι ο μόνος ιατρός στο πρόβλημά μου ήταν ο χρόνος. Ούτε τα φάρμακα, ούτε οι γιατροί, ούτε το pink noise ούτε τίποτα. Θετική σκέψη, αγώνας, προσπάθεια και χαμόγελο. Και καρκίνος στον κάθε μ%&$&^κα άσχετο που παίζει με τον πόνο μας, μάς χλευάζει και μας θεωρεί ψυχασθενείς. Δεν τους έχουμε ανάγκη και στους συναδέλφους τους να τα φάνε! ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ με ΥΓΕΙΑ και τίποτα άλλο!!!!
> Πάω να ακούσω MAIDEN!!!!


Γεια σου silencer,
χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα. Να σε ρωτήσω... Επέστρεψες στη δουλειά σου; Αντέχεις τώρα τις φωνές των παιδιών;

Έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, όχι τόσο έντονο όσο περιγράφεις και δουλεύω και εγώ σε σχολείο δευτεροβάθμιας. Ομολογώ πως οι φωνές των παιδιών πολλές φορές εντείνουν την υπερακουσία.

----------


## panos25

Παιδια γεια σας,ονομαζομαι Παναγιωτης και πριν κανα μηνα διαγνωστηκα με αιφνιδια βαρηκοια. Μετα τα κλασσικα (παραμονη σε νοσοκομειο και ενδοφλεβια κορτιζονη) το ακοογραμμα εδειξε σημαντικη βελτιωση με μια μικρη πτωση στα 4000χερτζ . Το προβλημα ειναι οτι μου εχει μεινει η εμβοη απο το αριστερο μου αυτι οπου επαθα και τη βαρηκοια . Ειναι ακριβως ιδια οπως οταν αφηνεις μια τηλεοραση αναμενη αλλα στη σιγαση και ακους το ρευμα. Καποιες στιγμες κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας ειναι δυνατοτερες,καποιες ασθενεστερες. Δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα στο να ακουω γυρω μου η τους αλλους που μου μιλανε απλα αν παω καπου με υπερβολικη δυνατη μουσικη πχ κλαμπ ,εκει αρχιζω να μη τη παλευω. Διαπιστωσα επισης πως οταν εχω κατι να κανω κ απασχολουμε ,δεν τις ακουω η μαλλον δεν τις προσεχω καν. Ενα παραδειγμα,προχθες πηγα για καφε με κατι φιλους που ειχα καιρο να δω σε ενα μαγαζι με νορμαλ τη μουσικη και για τις 2 αυτες ωρες ξεχασα το προβλημα μου. Μετα φυσικα οταν γυρισα σπιτι επεστρεψαν κ αυτες.
Επειδη το συμβαν ειναι πολυ προσφατο για μενα (τελη φλεβαρη) εχω φρικαρει τελειως και ταλαντευομαι καθε μερα μεταξυ αποδοχης τους η δε ξερω κ γω τι. Τα βραδια αναγκαστηκα βαζω μουσικη για να κοιμηθω η αφηνω το πισι να γουργουρηζει. 
Αυτο που με εξοργιζει ομως ειναι οτι κανεις δε ξερει απο τι προερχονται. Πειραγμενο ακουστικο νευρο ειπαν σε μενα η κοχλιας. Ναι αλλα γιατι? Τι τα απορυθμισε? 
Και φυσικα το οτι δεν υπαρχει ιαση. 
Θα δοκιμασω τα παντα απο δω κ περα ,ισως λογο κ επιστημονικου ενδιαφεροντος (ειμαι χημικος και η αδελφη μου γιατρος),ισως και λογο του οτι τα χω παρει με το θεμα, μηπως καταφερω κ βρω καποια ακρη. Με φαρμακα,με θεραπειες ψυχολογικης φυσεως ,με ακουστικα ,με διατροφη κτλ ισως γινει κατι. Αλλα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι με καθαρο και ξεανγχωμενο μυαλο.Ισως το πιο δυσκολο απο ολα μιας που εχω ιστορικο κρισεων πανικου και υπερβολικου ανγχους....
Καλη δυναμη σε ολους τους πασχοντες εδω μεσα κ ελπιζω το οτι τα λεμε μεταξυ μας να εχει κ μια ανακουφιστικη χροια για ολους  :Smile:

----------


## panos25

Παιδια γεια σας,ονομαζομαι Παναγιωτης και πριν κανα μηνα διαγνωστηκα με αιφνιδια βαρηκοια. Μετα τα κλασσικα (παραμονη σε νοσοκομειο και ενδοφλεβια κορτιζονη) το ακοογραμμα εδειξε σημαντικη βελτιωση με μια μικρη πτωση στα 4000χερτζ . Το προβλημα ειναι οτι μου εχει μεινει η εμβοη απο το αριστερο μου αυτι οπου επαθα και τη βαρηκοια . Ειναι ακριβως ιδια οπως οταν αφηνεις μια τηλεοραση αναμενη αλλα στη σιγαση και ακους το ρευμα. Καποιες στιγμες κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας ειναι δυνατοτερες,καποιες ασθενεστερες. Δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα στο να ακουω γυρω μου η τους αλλους που μου μιλανε απλα αν παω καπου με υπερβολικη δυνατη μουσικη πχ κλαμπ ,εκει αρχιζω να μη τη παλευω. Διαπιστωσα επισης πως οταν εχω κατι να κανω κ απασχολουμε ,δεν τις ακουω η μαλλον δεν τις προσεχω καν. Ενα παραδειγμα,προχθες πηγα για καφε με κατι φιλους που ειχα καιρο να δω σε ενα μαγαζι με νορμαλ τη μουσικη και για τις 2 αυτες ωρες ξεχασα το προβλημα μου. Μετα φυσικα οταν γυρισα σπιτι επεστρεψαν κ αυτες.
Επειδη το συμβαν ειναι πολυ προσφατο για μενα (τελη φλεβαρη) εχω φρικαρει τελειως και ταλαντευομαι καθε μερα μεταξυ αποδοχης τους η δε ξερω κ γω τι. Τα βραδια αναγκαστηκα βαζω μουσικη για να κοιμηθω η αφηνω το πισι να γουργουρηζει. 
Αυτο που με εξοργιζει ομως ειναι οτι κανεις δε ξερει απο τι προερχονται. Πειραγμενο ακουστικο νευρο ειπαν σε μενα η κοχλιας. Ναι αλλα γιατι? Τι τα απορυθμισε? 
Και φυσικα το οτι δεν υπαρχει ιαση. 
Θα δοκιμασω τα παντα απο δω κ περα ,ισως λογο κ επιστημονικου ενδιαφεροντος (ειμαι χημικος και η αδελφη μου γιατρος),ισως και λογο του οτι τα χω παρει με το θεμα, μηπως καταφερω κ βρω καποια ακρη. Με φαρμακα,με θεραπειες ψυχολογικης φυσεως ,με ακουστικα ,με διατροφη κτλ ισως γινει κατι. Αλλα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι με καθαρο και ξεανγχωμενο μυαλο.Ισως το πιο δυσκολο απο ολα μιας που εχω ιστορικο κρισεων πανικου και υπερβολικου ανγχους....
Καλη δυναμη σε ολους τους πασχοντες εδω μεσα κ ελπιζω το οτι τα λεμε μεταξυ μας να εχει κ μια ανακουφιστικη χροια για ολους  :Smile:

----------


## giorgos889

γεια σασ παιδια και απο μενα ειμαι παθων εδω και 20 χρονια απο εμβοη στο δεξι αυτι λογο το οτι αδυνατισε το ακουστικο νευρο μεσα στον εγκεφαλο θεραπεια δεν υπαρχει ακομα και εαν ξεκινισεις θεραπεια αμεσως εχεις λιγες πιθανοτητες να γινεις καλα οποτε χαλαροσε ασε να περναν τα τρεναααααααααααα και συνεχισε την ζωη σου εγω πλεων αμα δεν ακουσω το βοητο λεμε τωρα κατι δεν θα παει καλα πλακα κανω απλωσ με τον καιρο γινεται ενα με σενα γιατι αμα το παρεις σοβαρα επεσες στα σκληρα

----------


## ΜΙΝΑ

είναι σαν το ρολοι που εχεις στο κομοδινο και οταν μια φορα το παρεις χαμπαρι οτι κανει θορυβο το ακους συνεχεια μετα. ετσι ειναι και αυτο που νιωθεις πιστευω.για αγνοησε το λιγακι να δεις τι θα γινει. αφου παθολογικα εισαι ενταξει ολα οκ. υπερτασικος δεν εισαι γιατι οντως θα ειχες και αλλα συμπτωματα.απλα τυχαινει καμια φορα οταν στρεσαριστουμε να ανεβαινει η πιεση. εγω π.χ. σε κατι τετοιες φασεις με σουβλιζουν τα αυτια μου.

----------


## panos25

Μινα και Γιωργο σας ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σας. εχει περασει 1μιση μηνας απο το συμβαν κ αρχιζω ή τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω να εξοικειωνομαι καπως με τις εμβοες. Η ακοη μου εκτος απο μια απωλεια την οποια ο ωρλ την χαρακτηρισε ελαχιστη στα 4000χζ ειναι μια χαρα. Με τις εμβοες το πολεμαω,αρχισα κατι αγγειοδιαστολικα (sibelium) και κατι βοτανα οπως βιγκα και μελλισοχορτο μετα απο ερευνα στο νετ,μαζι με ω-3 λιπαρα οξεα,ροδια,πρασινο τσαι και νευρομπιον. Αυτος ο συνδασμος για οποιον ενδιαφερεται γενικα ειναι οτι πρεπει για το σωμα,αντιοξειδωτικα φουλ. Οι εμβοες ειναι σε 'αποδεκτα' επιπεδα μπορω να πω πια.

Ζαναχ τα εκοψα ,αλλα παρατηρησα οτι αν τα παρω καλυτερευει η κατασταση αρκετα και το λεω μηπως βοηθησω καποιους πασχοντες αν κ γενικα βενζοδιαζεπινες μακρυα λογο το οτι ειναι εθιστικες. Πηγα και σε καρδιολογο εκανα τριπλεξ καροτιδων κ γενικες αιματος ,ολα καλα,απλα μου ειπε να μη γυμναζομαι για 3 μηνες ,να μη ζοριζομαι δηλαδη πραγμα που με εριξε γτ ειχα βαλει τη γυμναστικη στη ζωη μου αλλα τεσπα.

Εγω ειχα εμβοες στο αριστερο αυτι απο πολυ μικρος αλλα ανεπαισθητες σχεδον,μονο το βραδυ τις ακουγα και αυτο μερικες φορες. τωρα απλα δυναμωσαν κ προστεθηκαν και καποιες νοτες παραπανω.... 

υπερτασικος δεν ειμαι ,μετραω πιεση κ παλμους καθημερινα και ειμαι οκ.αρρωστοφοβικος και ανγχωδεις ειμαι Μινα και αυτο προσπαθω να ξεπερασω....

Απλα εχω 'σκαλωσει' με την ολη φαση της βαρηκοιας και εμβοων και ψαχνω καθημερινα νεες πληροφοριες και νεα απο φαρμακευτικες μπας κ βρεθει τπτ. Τα καλα νεα ειναι οτι γινεται μεγαλη ερευνα στο θεμα πανω,οποτε με λιγη τυχη κ με τη βοηθεια του Θεου ισως σε λιγα χρονια βρεθει η πρωτη σωστη κ αποτελεσματικη θεραπεια για ολους μας. 

Θα σας κρατησω ενημερους για εξελιξεις.

----------


## jer

Λοιπον παιδια η λυση ειναι τοσο απλη οσο δεν φανταζεστε!!!!Μετα απο ολο το ψαξιμο που εχω κανει εδω και 6 χρονια,γιατρους φαρμακα κτλ κτλ,ενας ανθρωπος μονο καταφερε να με βοηθησει,δηλαδη να μου δοση να καταλαβω γιατι μου προηρθε και πως θα το διωξω,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα που μου ειπε ,και αυτο γιατι εχω ακουσει παραπολλες γνωμες αλλα κανενας δεν με επεισε.Ολες οι εξετασεις που ειχα κανει δεν μου εβρεισκαν απολυτως τιποτα,και ολοι οι γιατροι μου ελεγαν δεν θα φυγει με τιποτα προσπαθησε να ζησεις με αυτο,με ειχε παρει απο κατω για πολλη καιρο γιατι ηταν τοσο εντονα τα βουητα που σιγα σιγα αρχισα να μην ακουω καλα,για να μην τα πολλη λογο με παρακολουθη εδω και ενα χρονο ενας ενεργειακως θεραπευτης ο οποιος μου ειπε καταρχην να κοψω τα γαλακτοκομικα και το αλατι μαχαιρι,και μου εξηγησε οτι εγω με το τροπο σκεψης μου που λειτουργουσα ως ανθρωπος εφερα την ασθενεια αυτη στον εαυτο μου,και οντως επεσε μεσα ,ειμαι πολλη ανχοτικος παντα σκεφτομουνα πιθανους κινδυνους οι οποιοι βεβαια ποτε δεν ερχοντουσαν,οταν κατι που μου συνεβαινε και δεν μου αρεσε το σκεφτομουνα εντονα για πολλη καιρο και στεναχωριομουνα,και γενικα αντιστεκοτανε ο εγκεφαλος μου σε ενα συμβαν που ειχε γινει και δεν γινοτανε να αλλαξη,αντι να το χωνεψω και να παω παρακατω στην ζωη μου, κολλαγα σε αυτο και το σκεφτομουνα καθε μερα ολη μερα ,συνοψιζω,1 στεναχωρια 2 εντονες και συνεχεις σκεψεις σε κατι 3 ανχος αδικαιολογητο για πιθανους κινδυνους,κτλ κτλ.Διαβασα τα βιβλια του και καταλαβα περι τινος προκειτε,παω πολλη καλυτερα εχουν φυγει τα βουητα 50%και αρχιζω και πιστευω οτι θα γινω τελειως καλα αρκει να μην κανω παλι τα ιδια πραγματα που με εφτασαν σε αυτο το σημειο.

----------


## kerasi

Πως λεγεται ο συγγραφεας?

----------


## panos25

jer καλησπερα! χαιρομαι πολυ που πας καλυτερα και μακαρι να γινεις εντελως καλα!
να σε ρωτησω μερικα πραματα.

σε τι γιατρους ειχες παει? τι σου ειπανε ακριβως?
ο θεραπευτης που λες οταν σε ειδε τι σου ειπε? επασχες απο εμβοες μονο η απο αιφνιδια βαρηκοια ,κωφωση κτλ κτλ?
δωσε μας περισσοτερες πληροφοριες,ηλικια κτλ κτλ επειδη κανω μια ερευνα πανω στο θεμα,αν θες εδω αν θες με πμ! 
να ξερεις οτι κ γω στεναχωρια ανγχος κ εμμονες ειχα πριν το συμβαν οποτε μπορει να σχετιζονται.

----------


## jer

Φιλε η φιλη κερασι το ονομα δεν μπορω να το γραψω γιατι θα το κωψουν το μυνημα θα θεωρηθη διαφημισει, αλλα αμα ψαξεις δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το βρεις ,εχει γραψει 6 βιβλια και οπου να ναι παει για το 7 βιβλιο.Φιλε πανος 25,εχω παει σε παθολογους σε ωριλα εχω κανει εξετασεις τριπλεξ καρωτιδας,αξονικες κεφαλι -εγκεφαλου ,μαγνητικες κεφαλι - εγκεφαλου, εχω παρει φαρμακα για τα μικροαγγεια οπως stugeron και αλλα δεν τα θυμαμε καν ,οτι μου εδειναν το επερνα πανω στην τρελα μου να γινω καλα,οσο για το τι μου ειπανε ο καθενας μου ελεγε την δικια του θεωρια δυστυχως με εχουν απογοητευση οι γιατροι εμενα πρωσοπικα,ο θεραπευτης σου ειπα τι μου ειπε ,οτι μονος μου αρρωστησα τον εαυτο μου με τις σκεψεις,την στεναχωρια και τις εμμονες.Πρωτα επαθα τις εμβοες και μετα απο 3 χρονια δυναμωσανε οι εμβοες με αποτελεσμα να μην ακουω καλα,στην ουσια δεν υπαρχει βαρηκοια η κωφωση, απλα η εμβοη δυναμωνη και παει καπου ποιο κοντα στο σημειο οπου ακουη το αυτι με αποτελεσμα να κοβει το ηχο και να μην ακουμε,με το που φυγει η εμβοη να σε σιγουρος οτι θα ακους οπως πρωτα.Η ηλικια μου ειναι 35 χρονων,και κατι τελευταιο να σε σιγουρος οτι ανχος στεναχωρια και εμμονες σχετιζονται με τις εμβοες,Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα.

----------


## panos25

> Φιλε η φιλη κερασι το ονομα δεν μπορω να το γραψω γιατι θα το κωψουν το μυνημα θα θεωρηθη διαφημισει, αλλα αμα ψαξεις δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το βρεις ,εχει γραψει 6 βιβλια και οπου να ναι παει για το 7 βιβλιο.Φιλε πανος 25,εχω παει σε παθολογους σε ωριλα εχω κανει εξετασεις τριπλεξ καρωτιδας,αξονικες κεφαλι -εγκεφαλου ,μαγνητικες κεφαλι - εγκεφαλου, εχω παρει φαρμακα για τα μικροαγγεια οπως stugeron και αλλα δεν τα θυμαμε καν ,οτι μου εδειναν το επερνα πανω στην τρελα μου να γινω καλα,οσο για το τι μου ειπανε ο καθενας μου ελεγε την δικια του θεωρια δυστυχως με εχουν απογοητευση οι γιατροι εμενα πρωσοπικα,ο θεραπευτης σου ειπα τι μου ειπε ,οτι μονος μου αρρωστησα τον εαυτο μου με τις σκεψεις,την στεναχωρια και τις εμμονες.Πρωτα επαθα τις εμβοες και μετα απο 3 χρονια δυναμωσανε οι εμβοες με αποτελεσμα να μην ακουω καλα,στην ουσια δεν υπαρχει βαρηκοια η κωφωση, απλα η εμβοη δυναμωνη και παει καπου ποιο κοντα στο σημειο οπου ακουη το αυτι με αποτελεσμα να κοβει το ηχο και να μην ακουμε,με το που φυγει η εμβοη να σε σιγουρος οτι θα ακους οπως πρωτα.Η ηλικια μου ειναι 35 χρονων,και κατι τελευταιο να σε σιγουρος οτι ανχος στεναχωρια και εμμονες σχετιζονται με τις εμβοες,Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα.


φιλε τζερ οτι εξετασεις εκανες εσυ εκανα κ γω κ βγηκαν φυσιολογικες. εγω επαθα αιφνιδια βαρηκοια και απο τοτε μου χουν μεινει οι εμβοες. η αληθεια ειναι οτι περασα μια μακρα περιοδο ανγχους και στεναχωριας 2 χρονια περιπου ,ισως να το προκαλεσα και στον εαυτο μου ισως και οχι. δε ξερω. αν θες ,μπορεις να μου πεις με πμ η εδω τι σου ειπε να κανεις ο γιατρος σου κ βελτιωθηκες? τωρα δηλαδη εισαι πολυ καλυτερα οπως λες ετσι?

----------


## jer

φιλε πανο δεν εχω καταλαβει τι ειναι το πμ

----------


## panos25

ειναι προσωπικο μηνυμα ,δηλαδη αντι να το γραψεις εδω, μου το στελνεις σε μενα. αν βαλεις το ποντικι πανω στο ονομα μου και μπεις στο προφιλ μου θα δεις οτι θα σου βγαλει μια επιλογη που λεει προσωπικο μηνυμα  :Big Grin:

----------


## teo22

Παιδια γεια σας. Ειμαι ατομο που βιωνα κρισαρες πανικου παλια. Τωρα πιο χαλαρα τα πραγματα σε σχεση εφιδρωσεων,ταχυπαλμιας και ζαλαδων.Δηλαδη μπορω να βγαινω σε χωρους διασκεδασης. Αλλα και η λιγο δυνατη μουσικη με πειραζει σε σημειο που οταν βγαινω απο το μπαρ η το κλαμπ να εχω απιστευτες εμβοες που κρατουν ωρες. Ολα αυτα ειναι πιστευω απο το αγχος και απ τις κρισεις πανικου που παθαινα.Σε γιατρο δεν εχω παει καθως μεχρι και η ψυχολογος μου μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο αγχος καθαρα! Θα θελα να σας ρωτησω αν εχετε αντιμετωπισει κατι παρομοιο.Ευχαριστω, καλη δυναμη σε ολους.Ας μην το βαζουμε κατω ποτε!

----------


## panos25

Και γω παθαινα κρισεις πανικου πριν 5 χρονια. Κ γω ειχα παρατηρησει οτι δεν ενιωθα καλα στο πολυ το κοσμο κ τη βαβουρα ,και θυμαμαι σε ενα μαγαζι στη Πανορμου λιγο πριν συνηδητοποιησω οτι παθαινω κρισεις ,ενιωθα τους ηχους να μου τρυπανε το κεφαλι!!! οποτε μαλλον ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο που παθαινεις ,εφοσον στο λεει κ ο γιατρος.
Για να ηρεμησεις κοιτα να μην αγνωνεσαι ,καταλαβε οτι οι κρισεις πανικου ειναι μια βλακεια και δε προκειται να σε σκοτωσει ,κανε πραματα που θες μονο και βγαινε εξω συχνα και με οποιους νιωθεις καλυτερα μονο,οσους εμπιστευεσαι περισσοτερο και θα δεις οτι θα το ξεπερασεις. εγω πηρα και σιπραλεξ για 6 μηνες βεβαια αλλα το ξεπερασα περισσοτερο γτ καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι σοβαρο. οσο για τις εμβοες ,μολις ξεανγχωθεις θα φυγουνε αλλα για καλο κ για κακο αν πηγαινεις σε μαγαζια με πολυ θορυβο φορα καμια οτοασπιδα για να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δε θα παθεις κανα ακουστικο τραυμα η τπτ σοβαρο.  :Big Grin:

----------


## teo22

πανο σου στειλα προσωπικο μηνυμα. απαντησε μου αν μπορεσεις στο προφιλ μ. καλο βραδυ

----------


## novia35

Ψάξτο για υπέρταση

----------


## ccrrxx

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

ανοίκω και εγώ δυστυχώς σ'αυτούς που ύποφέρουν απο τις εμβοές. Σε λίγες μέρες κλείνω 2 μήνες απο τοτε που ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα. Ο μόνιμος ήχος βρίσκεται και στα δύο αυτια (ή και στο κεφάλι) και ακούγεται σαν ηψηλής συχνότητας "noise", παρόμοιο με τον ήχο μιας τηλεόρασης που δεν δέχεται σήμα 'η με τον ήχο που παράγει ενας μετασχηματιστής. Σε μένα ξεκινησε το κακό νωρίτερα, τέλη της περασμένης χρονίας με ένα "burnout". Κλασικά συμπτωματα οπως ζαλάδες, αυπνίες και ενα γενικευμένο αίσθημα φόβου και αγχους χώρις (τουλαχιστον προφανεΙς) λόγους, εκτώς απο στρες στη δουλειά. Μιας και το είχα ξαναπάθει πριν 5-6 χρόνια και καταφερα να το ξεπερασω με citalopram/cipralex αποφάσησα να ξαναδοκιμασω την ίδια φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Αυτη την φορά ομώς μετά απο λίγες μέρες της αρχικής δώσης (5mg citalopram για 6 μέρες) ξαφνικά ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα των εμβοών. Σταμάτησα το φάρμακο αμέσως καθώς διάβασα πως είναι γνωστή παρενέργεια αλλα δυστυχως το συμπτωμα αυτο παραμένει. Εντομεταξί τα άλλα συμπτώματα μου (ζαλαδες κλπ.) έχουν εξαφανιστεί. Εχω διαβάσει τα παντά πλεων περι tinnitus, εχω μιλήσει με γιατρους και εχω δοκιμάσει ήδη κορτιζόνες κλπ. αλλα μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω βρεί τιποτα που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει. Κοντεύω να τρελαθω.. Παραδόξος διάβασα πως το citalopram/cipralex (η' και αναλογα φαρμακα της ίδιας κατηγορίας SSRI) μπορούν να βοήθήσουν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που οι εμβοές προκλήθηκαν απο διαταραχές του νευρικού συστήματος. Μιας όμως και πιστευω πως αυτο το φάρμακο μου δημιουργησε το πρόβλημα εξ αρχής φοβάμαι να πειραματιστώ. Υπάρχει κανείς που έχει εμπειρία με αυτα τα φαρμακα και τις εμβοές?

Σε μεγάλο βαθμό θεωρώ πως το πρόβλημα με τις εμβοές είναι και αυτό ψυχοσωματικής φύσης. Επίσης θυμάμαι πως και παλαιοτερα (πριν τους περασμένους 2 μήνες) υπηρξαν στιγμές είχα αντιληφθεί τετοια ηχητικά φαινόμενα, χώρις όμως να τους δώσω ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Απο την αλλη όμως έχω και λιγες "καλες" μερες με σχετικά καλή διαθεση οπου δεν μπορώ να πω πως παρατήρησα κάποια ιδιαιτερη βελτιώση. Μερικές φορές ακούω τις εμβοές μόνο όταν δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι ήχητικοί περισπασμοί, αλλες φορές όμως ακόμα και όταν βρίσκομαι έξω στον δρόμο με πολύ θόρυβο.

Εμβοές = φρίκη. Η ποιότητα ζωης μου έχει φτάσει πάτο. Αν κάποιος έχει παρομοιές εμπειρίες και μπορεί να βοηθησει παρακαλω ας μου στείλει απαντηση. 

Ευχαριστώ,

m

EDIT: Η αναφορά μου στα φάρμακα Citalopram/Cipralex δεν πρέπει να ερμηνευτεί ως προτρόπη για φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Οποιαδήποτε απόφαση για φαρμακευτική αγωγή πρέπει να εγγρηθεί απο εξειδικευμένο γιατρό. Επίσης ισχύει πως ένα φάρμακο το οποίο βοηθάει τον έναν δεν σημαίνει πως θα βοηθήσει και τον άλλον.

----------


## panos25

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> ανοίκω και εγώ δυστυχώς σ'αυτούς που ύποφέρουν απο τις εμβοές. Σε λίγες μέρες κλείνω 2 μήνες απο τοτε που ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα. Ο μόνιμος ήχος βρίσκεται και στα δύο αυτια (ή και στο κεφάλι) και ακούγεται σαν ηψηλής συχνότητας "noise", παρόμοιο με τον ήχο μιας τηλεόρασης που δεν δέχεται σήμα 'η με τον ήχο που παράγει ενας μετασχηματιστής. Σε μένα ξεκινησε το κακό νωρίτερα, τέλη της περασμένης χρονίας με ένα "burnout". Κλασικά συμπτωματα οπως ζαλάδες, αυπνίες και ενα γενικευμένο αίσθημα φόβου και αγχους χώρις (τουλαχιστον προφανεΙς) λόγους, εκτώς απο στρες στη δουλειά. Μιας και το είχα ξαναπάθει πριν 5-6 χρόνια και καταφερα να το ξεπερασω με citalopram/cipralex αποφάσησα να ξαναδοκιμασω την ίδια φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Αυτη την φορά ομώς μετά απο λίγες μέρες της αρχικής δώσης (5mg citalopram για 6 μέρες) ξαφνικά ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα των εμβοών. Σταμάτησα το φάρμακο αμέσως καθώς διάβασα πως είναι γνωστή παρενέργεια αλλα δυστυχως το συμπτωμα αυτο παραμένει. Εντομεταξί τα άλλα συμπτώματα μου (ζαλαδες κλπ.) έχουν εξαφανιστεί. Εχω διαβάσει τα παντά πλεων περι tinnitus, εχω μιλήσει με γιατρους και εχω δοκιμάσει ήδη κορτιζόνες κλπ. αλλα μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω βρεί τιποτα που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει. Κοντεύω να τρελαθω.. Παραδόξος διάβασα πως το citalopram/cipralex (η' και αναλογα φαρμακα της ίδιας κατηγορίας SSRI) μπορούν να βοήθήσουν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που οι εμβοές προκλήθηκαν απο διαταραχές του νευρικού συστήματος. Μιας όμως και πιστευω πως αυτο το φάρμακο μου δημιουργησε το πρόβλημα εξ αρχής φοβάμαι να πειραματιστώ. Υπάρχει κανείς που έχει εμπειρία με αυτα τα φαρμακα και τις εμβοές?
> 
> Σε μεγάλο βαθμό θεωρώ πως το πρόβλημα με τις εμβοές είναι και αυτό ψυχοσωματικής φύσης. Επίσης θυμάμαι πως και παλαιοτερα (πριν τους περασμένους 2 μήνες) υπηρξαν στιγμές είχα αντιληφθεί τετοια ηχητικά φαινόμενα, χώρις όμως να τους δώσω ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Απο την αλλη όμως έχω και λιγες "καλες" μερες με σχετικά καλή διαθεση οπου δεν μπορώ να πω πως παρατήρησα κάποια ιδιαιτερη βελτιώση. Μερικές φορές ακούω τις εμβοές μόνο όταν δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι ήχητικοί περισπασμοί, αλλες φορές όμως ακόμα και όταν βρίσκομαι έξω στον δρόμο με πολύ θόρυβο.
> 
> Εμβοές = φρίκη. Η ποιότητα ζωης μου έχει φτάσει πάτο. Αν κάποιος έχει παρομοιές εμπειρίες και μπορεί να βοηθησει παρακαλω ας μου στείλει απαντηση. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> ...


φιλε και γω ειχα προβληματα με κρισεις πανικου και ανγχος ,και γω επερνα σιπραλεξ για 9 μηνες με 1 χρονο περιπου. δε παρατηρησα κατι σχετικο με εμβοες τοτε ( πανε 5 χρονια περιπου). Αποψη μου ειναι μη περνεις τετοια φαρμακα και κυριως βενζοδιαζεπινες οπως ζαναξ ,εκτος κ αν στα γραψει γιατρος ή δε δουλεψει τιποτα αλλο. Εννοω προσπαθησε να περιορισεις το ανγχος σου με φυσικους τροπους,γυμναστικη καλη διατροφη ,παρεες βγες εξω ,σκεψου μονο καλα πραματα και μην ασχολησε με τπτ ασχημο οσο μπορεις κτλ κτλ. Ξερω απο πρωτο χερι ποσο δυσκολο ειναι αυτο γτ κ γω ετσι ειμουν κ ειμαι ακομα μερικες φορες που παει να με παρει απο κατω ,αλλα φιλε μου αν προσπαθησεις σε βαθος χρονου θα τα καταφερεις!!!

οσο για τις εμβοες ,το σιπραλεξ ειναι οτοτοξικο αλλα δε ξερω αν αυτος ειναι ο λογος που τις επαθες. αναλογικα με το οτι αρχισες να παιρνεις και σου εμφανιστηκανε υπαρχει συσχετιση μεγαλη οπως και μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να ειναι απο αυτο. αλλιως υπαρχουν 1000+ λογοι, πχ εγω επαθα αιφνιδια βαρηκοια στα καλα καθουμενα. ειχα και γω καποιες ενοχλησεις καιρο πριν στα αυτια και κυριως στο αριστερο πριν την παθω ( βουλωνανε μονα τους και χωρις λογο,αισθηση πληροτητας,ενιωθα σαν να με τραβανε τα νευρα απο κατω απο τα αυτια,ξαφνικες δυνατες εμβοες των 3 δευτερολεπτων κτλ κτλ) . δυστηχως δε πηγε το μυαλο μου εκει για να το ψαξω.

τωρα σε αυτο που λες οτι η ψυχολογια επηρεαζει και δημιουργει ψυχοσωματικης φυσεως πραματα ,συμφωνω οσο δε παει. Μην τρελαινεσε , χαλαρωσε και δωσε λιγο χρονο στον εαυτο σου να προσπαθησει να ξεπερασει το προβλημα. αν δεν υπαρχει καποιο λειτουργικο σφαλμα στα αυτια σου (βαρηκοια ,ωτιτιδα κτλ κτλ) τοτε να ξες οτι προερχετε απο την κακη σου ψυχολογια ,και ως εχει ,μπορεις να το ξεπερασεις. δοκιμασε το τσαι μελισσοχορτο γτ βοηθαει αρκετα. 2 κουπες πρωι βραδυ και διαφορα θα δεις μετα απο 2-3 βδομαδες οσο αφορα στην ενταση των εμβοων. Κ γω να ξες τον ιδιο υψηλο ηχο σαν τηλεροραση σαν ρευμα ακουω κ γω κλεινω 2 μηνες σε λιγες μερες ετσι. Υπομονη και να ξες οτι γινεται ευτηχως και επιτελους ερευνα πανω στο θεμα ,οποτε αν ολα πανε καλα σε λιγα χρονια θα εχουμε και φαρμακο ειδικα για τις εμβοες. 

 :Smile:

----------


## jer

Φιλοι μου οπως εχετε καταλαβει ολοι οι εμβοες ειναι ψυχοσωματικες.Αρα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε πρωτα τον τροπο σκεψης και μετα να στε σιγουροι οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.Οσο για το φαρμακο που θα βγει για τις εμβοες που λεει ο φιλος ο πανος,δεν νομιζω να συμβει κατι τετοιο για ενα και μονο λογο ,οτι ο καθενας το φαρμακο το εχει μες στο μυαλο του ο καθενας μας.Τι ειναι αυτο?Ηρεμια οχι ανχος ,οχι πανικοςκαι το ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ προσπαθηστε να ελενξετε την σκεψη σας,γιατι απο αυτη ξεκινανε ολα,οχι σκεψεις σε πιθανους κινδυνους,προβληματα δεν υπαρχουν ,αμα και οταν υπαρξουν τοτε θα τα αντιμετωπισουμε,αλλα οχι να τρελενομαστε για πιθανους κινδυνους ειναι κομικοτραγικο αυτο που μας συμβαινει. ΥΓ φιλε πανο25 σου εστειλα προσωπικο μυνημα αλλα δεν ξερω αν το εστειλα σωστα ,σου ηρθε?

----------


## panos25

οχι δεν εχω κατι στα εισερχομενα. αν μπορεις ξαναστειλτο

----------


## zoltar

Να πας σε νευροωτολόγο, οι εμβοές κρύβουν εκφυλιστικές ασθένειες και οι ΩΡΛ δεν έχουν τον τρόπο να εντοπίσουν το πρόβλημα . Ειναι λίγοι στην Ελλάδα......

----------


## katerina10

μου προτεινε ο ωρλ το memovigor 2 χαπια και από τη δεύτερη εβδομάδα είδα βελτίωση είναι και φυτικό

----------


## aghelika

Η ΛΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS3RxF4TTGM

----------


## panos25

zoltar μπορεις να προτεινεις κανεναν για ΑΘηνα? οσο κ αν εψαξα δε βρηκα κανεναν.

κατερινα10 τι χαπι ειναι αυτο? που μπορω να το βρω? 

αγγελικα αυτο που λεει η γιατρος στο βιντεο ειναι το tinnitus retraining therapy ?

----------


## aghelika

δεν γνωριζω πως ονομαζεται αυτη η θεραπεια,εμενα μ'βοηθησε πολυ με τον ιλλινγο και τις εμβοες .γιατρος στο βιντεο θα μπορεσει να σου συστισει καπιον ειδικο στην Αθηνα.

----------


## ccrrxx

Ναι, όσων αφορά την θεραπεία που αναφέρει στην αρχή του βίντεο, πρόκειται για το TRT (Tinnitus Retraining Therapy). Ζώ στην Γερμανία και 
απο χθές χρησιμοποιώ αυτα τα ακουστικά βοηθήματα (tinnitus noiser ή γνωστά ως και ως white noise generators) τα οποία είναι το βασικό στοιχείο αυτής
της θεραπείας. Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα για να μπορέσω να πώ αν βοηθούν ή όχι...

----------


## panos25

κανα νεο απο τη θεραπεια?

----------


## panos25

Λοιπον ,εχω μια ερωτηση προς ολους τους παθόντες απο αιφνιδια βαρηκοια. Παρακαλω σκεφτειτε πολυ καλα και απαντηστε μου

1) εισασταν σε στρες πριν το παθετε? ειχατε καταθλιψη ,ανγχος ,στρες ,γενικα μια ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση?

2) εχετε αλλεργιες σε κατι συγκεκριμενο? φαγητο,σκονη,γυρη η τπτ σχετικο?

3) την μερα που το παθατε, ειχατε κανει κατι ασυνηθιστο? ειχατε πχ ασχημο συναισθημα ή μεγαλη κοπωση ή ποναγατε καπου ή νιωθατε ζαλαδα κτλ κτλ?

4) την μερα που το παθατε τι ακριβως φαγατε? με χρονολογικη σειρα αν ειναι δυνατον ,πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ πχ

5) ειχατε περιεργα συμπτωματα καμποσο καιρο πριν στα αυτια σας? βουλωνανε και ξεβουλωνανε χωρις λογο, η νιωθατε φαγουρα μεσα η κατι σχετικο?

6) που το παθατε 1η φορα? στον υπνο σας ,σε στιγμη χαλαρωσης κτλ κτλ

7) ακολουθησατε καποια διαιτα μετα? αν ναι ,πως νιωσατε και τι ακριβως δεν τρωγατε?

κανω μια μικρη ερευνα και θα ειμουν υποχρεος αν μπορουσατε να με βοηθησετε με τις πληροφοριες σας!

----------


## tasos73

Καλησπερα 
πρωτη φορα μιλαω στο forum και θελω να μοιραστω και εγω το προβλημα μου. Εχω βουητο εδω και 3 μηνες μου εχει αλλαξει την ζωη προσπαθω να το ξεπερασω να μην το σκεφτομαι αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.Εχω παει σε 4 γιατρους εχω παρει διαφορα φαρμακα αλλα τελικα το προβλημα παραμενει.Εχω παει και σε ψυχιατρο για να μπορεσω να διαχειριστω την ολη κατασταση. Εχω κοψει το τσιγαρο και τον καφε.Τωρα τελευταια πηγα σε εναν γιατρο και μου εδωσε το memovigor 2 αλλα εδω και μια βδομαδα δεν εχω δει καμια διαφορα.Το ξερει κανεις αυτο το φαρμακο??? Υπαρχει βελτιωση στο βουητο? Αν μπορεσει καποιος ας μου απαντησει.....Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως ακους μουσικη τερμα απο τα ακουστικα στο mp3?

----------


## kosto30

το ειχα απο το αγχος σε ενα αυτι!!περασε ομως μετα που ξεκινησα αγωγη ειναι και στα 2 αυτια??

----------


## tasos73

Μάλλον δεν υπαρχει απάντηση σε αυτο που ρώτησα

----------


## tasos73

Σε μένα απευθυνεσε?

----------


## tasos73

καποιος που εχει βουητο και στα δυο αυτια μηπως υπαρχει???? θελω να αλλαξουμε τις αποψεις μας

----------


## vagpap

Ειχα την φαεινη ιδεα καποτε κ συνεδεσα την φιαλη καταδυσεων ( 200bar ) μe αεροκορνα φορτηγου!!!! κ κυλοφορουσα με ταμαξι μ , την φιαλη στα ποδια μ , κ την κορνα εξω απτο παραθυρο ( για να πανηγυρησω μια νικη ) . Μουμεινε ενα βουητο , κ στα δυο αυτια . Πηγα στο ιατρικο κεντρο , με βαλαν στον ειδικο θαλαμο μετρησης ακοης , κ μουπαν οτι εχω κανει ζημια στο ακουστικο νευρο , κ δεν γινεται τπτ . Παρολαυτα , μετα απο 2-3 χρονια μου περασε .

----------


## vasilis_90

Καλησπερα και γω εχω το θεμα με το αφτι μου.στις αρχες εμφανηστικε με σφιριγμα και τωρα πριν 5 ημερες εγινε βουισμα.δεν εχω παει ακομα σε γιατρο αλλα συμπερανα οτι 
ειναι απο υπερβολικο (αγχος) απο (στρες)και γενικα μια κακη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.προσεξτε γιατι καταλιγω εκει.πριν λιγους μηνες ειχα διακοψει την κανναβη επειδη δεν εβρισκα  :Big Grin: 
μετα απο τρεις μερες διακοπης ξεκινησε το βουιτο,ενας υψηλος ηχος.οταν το αρχισα παλι δεν υπηρχε τετοιο θεμα.εχω τωρα δυο μηνες που το εκοψα ξεκινησε παλι.
καπου πιο πανω ειδα με τα αντικαθλιπτικα μπορει να προκαλεσουν επισις καποιο βουιτο.
αυτο το καταλαβα και γω πριν 5 ημερες που αυξησα τη δοση του effexor.
ειναι φρικη να ακουμε τετοιος ηχουσ μεσα μας.
οποιος βιωνει κατι παρομοιο ας μας πει τη γνωμη του.

----------


## spin7770

> Καλησπερα και γω εχω το θεμα με το αφτι μου.στις αρχες εμφανηστικε με σφιριγμα και τωρα πριν 5 ημερες εγινε βουισμα.δεν εχω παει ακομα σε γιατρο αλλα συμπερανα οτι 
> ειναι απο υπερβολικο (αγχος) απο (στρες)και γενικα μια κακη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.προσεξτε γιατι καταλιγω εκει.πριν λιγους μηνες ειχα διακοψει την κανναβη επειδη δεν εβρισκα 
> μετα απο τρεις μερες διακοπης ξεκινησε το βουιτο,ενας υψηλος ηχος.οταν το αρχισα παλι δεν υπηρχε τετοιο θεμα.εχω τωρα δυο μηνες που το εκοψα ξεκινησε παλι.
> καπου πιο πανω ειδα με τα αντικαθλιπτικα μπορει να προκαλεσουν επισις καποιο βουιτο.
> αυτο το καταλαβα και γω πριν 5 ημερες που αυξησα τη δοση του effexor.
> ειναι φρικη να ακουμε τετοιος ηχουσ μεσα μας.
> οποιος βιωνει κατι παρομοιο ας μας πει τη γνωμη του.


Τι να λέμε τώρα, παγκοσμίως άλυτο πρόβλημα...., αρκετά φάρμακα είναι ωτοξικά, ασπιρίνη, αντιβιωτικά, ψυχοφάρμακα. Πάντως αφού όταν ξανάρχισες κάνναβη δεν είχες θέμα, τι να πω ίσως να είσαι τυχερός και να έχεις βρει τη λύση σου, στο φινάλε από το να παίρνεις ψυχοφάρμακα καλύτερο.

----------


## georgedimakopoulos

ειμαι 38 χρονων και εχω εμβοες εδω και 1 χρόνο αφού επεσε και η ακοή μου. πηγα στον καλύτερο νευροωτολογο τον κο****** στο ιατρικο αθηνων και μου συστησε νεα χαπια memovigor και σωθηκα. τα παιρνω 1 μηνα τωρα και κοιμαμαι ηρεμος χωρισ βουητα
επιτελους

----------


## Maria1987

Εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου και οσο το νιωθω στα αυτια μου τοσο περισσοτερο αγχονομαι.θλω οπωσδηποτε να σταματησει,γιατι νιωθω την καρδια μου να παει να σπασει καθε φορα που αντιλαμβανομαι οτι υπαρχει. Με τρελαινει ψυχολογικα.αν βρεις τροπο να το αντιμετωπισεις,σε παρακαλω,πες το καισε μενα γτ δεντο αντεχω αλλο.....

----------


## purity

κι εγω το εχω καθε μερα..ειναι εκνευριστικο και ανησυχιτικο αλλα πιστεβω ειναι το αγχος σιγουρα..και αφου ο γιατρος σου ειπε δεν ειναι τιποτα dont worry..

----------


## Annakel

Kαλησπέρα! Εγώ είχα φοβερές εμβοές. Όταν ήταν ησυχία είχα ένα εργοστάσιο στο αριστερό μου αυτί. Παράλληλα είχα δυσκαταποσία ιδίως όταν ήμουν ξαπλωμένη ανάσκελα, δύσπνοια και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα. Είχα πάει σε 3 διαφορετικούς ωρυλα και τη δυσκαταποσία και τη δύσπνοια την απέδιδαν σε άγχος και τις εμβοές ο ένας μου είπε ότι είχα πάθει ψύξη και ο άλλος αυτό που σου είπε και σένα. Ταλαιπωρήθηκα τουλάχιστον δύο χρόνια με τις εμβοές ώσπου είχε γίνει αφόρητη η κατάσταση. Τελικά αποφάσισα να το δω πολύ πιο σοβαρά και το όλο θέμα ήταν ότι είχα πολυ στραβό διάφραγμα και κάτι πίεζε και μου δημιουργουσε τις εμβοές. Μόλις χειρουργήθηκα, πέρασαν όλα. Και η δύσπνοια και η δυσκαταποσία και κυρίως οι εμβοές την ίδια στιγμή που βγήκα από το χειρουργείο. Αφου με ρώτησε ο γιατρός ''πως είσαι"? και το πρώτο πράγμα που του είπα ήταν... ''πολύ ησυχία έχει''... !!!!!

Όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα δεν ήταν από το άγχος που έτσι κι αλλιώς είχα, αλλά απο το στραβό διάφραγμα. Θα σου έλεγα να πας σε έναν εξειδικευμένο ωρυλά για εγχειρήσεις διαφράγματος για να αποκλείσεις και αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------


## spin7770

> ειμαι 38 χρονων και εχω εμβοες εδω και 1 χρόνο αφού επεσε και η ακοή μου. πηγα στον καλύτερο νευροωτολογο τον κο ***** και μου συστησε νεα χαπια memovigor και σωθηκα. τα παιρνω 1 μηνα τωρα και κοιμαμαι ηρεμος χωρισ βουητα
> επιτελους


Αυτό είναι φανταστικό νέο, μπράβο! Μου έκανε εντύπωση που στις ενδείξεις του είχε πρώτες πρώτες τις εμβοές, δεν νομίζω ότι το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό και είναι και φυσικό φάρμακο, άρα όχι παρενέργιες άσχημες. Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ.

----------


## smaro

πώς πάει η θεραπεία με τα Μemovigor Κατερίνα; είμαι κι εγώ στην ίδια φάση και πριν πέντε μέρες ξεκίνησα αυτά τα χάπια ... προς το παρόν δεν βλέπω κάποισ θετική επίδραση. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jer

καλησπερα παιδια ,στεναχωριεμαι οταν βλεπω καποιους να πιστευουν οτι ενα χαπι ,η κατι μαγικο θα τους κανει καλα….Σας το εχω πει ,τι ειναι αυτο που φταιει ,μην εχετε αυταπατες.Καντε τον κοπο να διαβασετε τα μηνυματα μου ποιο πανω και θα καταλαβετε τι θελω να πω.

----------


## salemale

Παιδια Καλησπερα. Ειμαι 40 χρονων κ' εχω αντικειμενικες εμβοες απο τα 23 μου. Ξεκινησαν απο το αριστερο μου αυτι κ' μετα απο 1-2 χρονια εμφανιστηκαν κ' στο δεξι. Μεσα σε ολα αυτα τα χρονια εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα κ' εχω γυρισει τον μισο κοσμο.. Οι εμβοες μου ακουγονται κ' εξωτερικα σε καποιον που στεκεται πλαι μου, οποτε καταλαβαινετε τι γινεται μεσα στο κεφαλι μου. Η διαγνωση που εχω στα χερια μου ειναι σπασμος του τεινων το τυμπανο μυος. Φετος επεμβατικα εκτος απο τις ενδοτυμπανικες ενεσεις κορτιζονης που εχω κανει κ' τη διορθωση διαφραγματος κ' το κοψιμο των κογχων μεσα στη μυτη προχωρησα κ' στο κοψιμο των συγκεκριμενων μυων κ' στα 2 αυτια. Οι εμβοες δεν σταματησαν αλλα μειωθηκε η ενταση τους κ' μπηκα μετα απο καποιο διαστημα απο τα χειρουργεια σε ενα καλο ρυθμο διαχειρισης τους. Καποιο διαστημα μετα απο αυτο εκανα κ' θεραπεια με λειζερ, η οποια ομως μου προκαλεσε εξαρση. Οποτε εδω φτανουμε στο πρωτο συμπερασμα οτι οταν κατι παει καλα, δεν το πειραζουμε. Αυτο που εχω να πω επισης σε ολους ειναι πως εχουν να κανουν αμεσα με τη ψυχολογια μας κ' πως χρειαζομαστε υποστηριξη κ' σε αυτο το κομματι καθως συνηθως ειναι ψυχογενεις. Προσωπικα ακολουθω αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγη εδω κ' χρονια ενω για τις εξαρσεις εχω κ' το ηρεμιστικο παντα στη τσεπη μου μια τακτικη που βοηθαει αρκετα. Επισης μην περιμενετε να φυγουν απο μονες τους αλλα να πατε σε εναν καλο ωρλ αμεσως μετα την εμφανιση τους καθως με την παροδο του χρονου παγιωνονται. Αυτο το λαθος εκανα κ' εγω αφου απευθηνθηκα κ' σε λαθος ειδικοτητες νευρολογους παθλογους κτλ. στην αρχη αφου δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω οτι οι σπασμοι μεσα στο κεφαλι μου (ετσι τους αντιλαμβανομουν λογω της αντανακλασης που γινεται μεσα σε αυτο) προερχονται απο τα αυτια. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να βγαζουν τρελο κ' να χανω το χρονο μου. Να ξερετε επισης οτι υπαρχουν εξετασεις που δειχνουν το προβλημα των εβοων σε ειδικευμενους ωρλ. Οσον αφορα φαρμακευτικες αγωγες αυτα που με εχουν βοηθησει μεχρι τωρα ειναι το μαγνησιο κ' η ενδοτυμπανικες ενεσεις κορτιζονης η οποια μπορει να βοηθησει κ' ενδοφλεβια σε πολλες περιπτωσεις αλλα δεν συνισταται. Με το memovigor κανω θεραπεια εδω κ' 4 μηνες περιπου αλλα δεν εχω δει κατι ιδιαιτερο. Δουλεψτε ολοι πανω στη ψυχολογια σας καθως προσωπικα οπως κ' πολλα αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα οταν επικεντρωνομαι σε αυτες η' κανω αρνητικες σκεψεις το χανω το παιχνιδι. Αυτες ειναι οι εμπειριες μου απο τον κοσμο των εμβοων, ελπιζω να βοηθησω καποιους απο εδω μεσα κ' ευχομαι σε ολους μας καλη δυναμη κ' να πω πως η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια.

----------


## Obsessed

Παιδια και εγω εχω εμβοες. Ξεκινησαν το 2012,ομως δεν εδινα καθολου σημασια. Εδω και ενα μηνα λογω καποιων στρεσσογονων γεγονοτων ενταθηκαν.Αν το σκεφτομαι συχνα ειναι και η ενταση των εμβοων μεγαλη,αν δεν το σκεφτομαι συχνα,δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλης εντασης. Πηγα σε ΩΡΛ και μου ειπε οτι η ακοη μου ειναι ΟΚ και οτι δεν εχω κατι παθολογικο. Επισης νιωθω και μια πιεση στο δεξι μου αυτι,σαν να ειναι βουλωμενο.Το εχει κανεις σας αυτο?

Επισης,υπαρχει καποιος να μου απαντησει για το θεμα της υπερακουσιας? Νιωθω μια μικρη ενοχληση,σαν τσιμπηματα συνηθως, αναλογως με τους θορυβους.Οταν εχεις υπερακουσια,εχεις φοβερο και αβασταχτο πονο στα αυτια απο το θορυβο? Το ρωταω για να διαπιστωσω αν εχω η οχι,αφου τις τελευταιες βδομαδες ξυπναω και κοιμαμαι με αυτη τη σκεψη της υπερακουσιας.Ειχα διαβασει δυο ατομα αυτοκτονησαν μαλιστα απο αυτο,καθως η ιδια τους η φωνη τους προκαλουσε αφορητο πονο! 

Παρακαλω οποιος εχει υπερακουσια ας απαντησει στην ερωτηση μου. Θεωρω οτι μπορω να διαχειριστω το θεμα των εμβοων,ομως φοβαμαι τα χειροτερα για την εμφανιση της υπερακουσιας!

----------


## silencer

Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλή χρονιά. Τσεκάρω από καιρό σε καιρό το Φόρουμ και πρέπει να πω ότι τα δύο τελευταία μηνύματα μου κίνησαν ιδιαίτερα την προσοχή. Ειδικά αυτό του salemale. Πραγματικά δεν ήξερα ότι οι εμβοες μπορούν να είναι τόσο έντονες που να είναι αισθητές και από άλλους. Αγαπητέ τους αναβολεις τους έχεις ψάξει; Μήπως έχεις κάποιο θέμα κι εκεί;
Όσον αφορά τον obsessed και τους φόβους του, καλύτερα να είσαι ψυλλιασμενος αγαπητέ και να φυλαγεσαι παρά να ζεις σε άγνοια και να την πατήσεις όπως εγώ. Ο ασχετος ο γιατρός που είχα πρωτοπαει δεν μου είπε κουβέντα για τον υπ αριθμόν ένα εχθρό όσον υποφέρουν από εμβοες: Τους δυνατούς θορύβους. Αυτή ήταν η αφορμή για να μου εκδηλωθεί η υπερακουσια.
Η υπερακουσια αγαπητέ είναι βέβαια ένα σύμπτωμα και όχι μια πάθηση. Μπορεί δύο ανθρωποι να πάσχουν από διαφορετικό πρόβλημα και να εμφανίζουν υπερακουσια. Από όσα γράφεις, έχουμε κι άλλα συμπτώματα in common: το βουλωμα στο αυτί και τα τσιμπιματακια. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτά είναι ένα είδος πόνου. Χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω ειδικός, Επισκέψου πάλι έναν πολύ καλό ιατρό αλλά ανεξάρτητα από το τι θα σου πει να αποφεύγεις ΟΠΩΣΔΉΠΟΤΕ τους δυνατους και υψισυχνους ήχους. Αν στη γειτονιά σου δουλεύει κομπρεσέρ άλλαξε το δρόμο που πας σπίτι. Αν γνωρίζεις ότι ένα μαγαζί έχει "σφαγμενα" ηχεία μην πηγαίνεις. Αν σου αρέσουν οι συναυλιες παίρνε μαζί σου κι ένα ζευγάρι ωτασπιδες. Και αν ακούς μουσική Μην το κάνεις ποτέ μα ΠΟΤΈ με ακουστικά. 
Ο πόνος είναι κάτι που υπάρχει στην υπερακουσια. Να ξέρεις ότι δεν τον βιώνουν όλοι οι πάσχοντες το ίδιο. Εμένα με τον καιρό μου υποχώρησε αρκετά. Τώρα εκδηλώνεται μόνο σε "μεγάλα" περιστατικά έκθεσης σε θορύβους. Και τον αντιμετωπίζω υπομονετικά, χωρίς παυσίπονα. Που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν με έπιαναν.
Η υπερακουσια εχει γίνει για μένα τρόπος ζωής. Το πρόβλημα μου το γνωρίζουν μόνον οι πολύ δικοί μου άνθρωποι. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι τόσο παραξενο, σπάνιο και δύσκολο να περιγραφεί που ακόμα και οι γιατροί με αντιμετώπιζαν ως "φρικιό". Κι αυτο δεν θέλω να το ξαναζησω.

----------


## salemale

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλή χρονιά. Τσεκάρω από καιρό σε καιρό το Φόρουμ και πρέπει να πω ότι τα δύο τελευταία μηνύματα μου κίνησαν ιδιαίτερα την προσοχή. Ειδικά αυτό του salemale. Πραγματικά δεν ήξερα ότι οι εμβοες μπορούν να είναι τόσο έντονες που να είναι αισθητές και από άλλους. Αγαπητέ τους αναβολεις τους έχεις ψάξει; Μήπως έχεις κάποιο θέμα κι εκεί;
> Όσον αφορά τον obsessed και τους φόβους του, καλύτερα να είσαι ψυλλιασμενος αγαπητέ και να φυλαγεσαι παρά να ζεις σε άγνοια και να την πατήσεις όπως εγώ. Ο ασχετος ο γιατρός που είχα πρωτοπαει δεν μου είπε κουβέντα για τον υπ αριθμόν ένα εχθρό όσον υποφέρουν από εμβοες: Τους δυνατούς θορύβους. Αυτή ήταν η αφορμή για να μου εκδηλωθεί η υπερακουσια.
> Η υπερακουσια αγαπητέ είναι βέβαια ένα σύμπτωμα και όχι μια πάθηση. Μπορεί δύο ανθρωποι να πάσχουν από διαφορετικό πρόβλημα και να εμφανίζουν υπερακουσια. Από όσα γράφεις, έχουμε κι άλλα συμπτώματα in common: το βουλωμα στο αυτί και τα τσιμπιματακια. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτά είναι ένα είδος πόνου. Χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω ειδικός, Επισκέψου πάλι έναν πολύ καλό ιατρό αλλά ανεξάρτητα από το τι θα σου πει να αποφεύγεις ΟΠΩΣΔΉΠΟΤΕ τους δυνατους και υψισυχνους ήχους. Αν στη γειτονιά σου δουλεύει κομπρεσέρ άλλαξε το δρόμο που πας σπίτι. Αν γνωρίζεις ότι ένα μαγαζί έχει "σφαγμενα" ηχεία μην πηγαίνεις. Αν σου αρέσουν οι συναυλιες παίρνε μαζί σου κι ένα ζευγάρι ωτασπιδες. Και αν ακούς μουσική Μην το κάνεις ποτέ μα ΠΟΤΈ με ακουστικά. 
> Ο πόνος είναι κάτι που υπάρχει στην υπερακουσια. Να ξέρεις ότι δεν τον βιώνουν όλοι οι πάσχοντες το ίδιο. Εμένα με τον καιρό μου υποχώρησε αρκετά. Τώρα εκδηλώνεται μόνο σε "μεγάλα" περιστατικά έκθεσης σε θορύβους. Και τον αντιμετωπίζω υπομονετικά, χωρίς παυσίπονα. Που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν με έπιαναν.
> Η υπερακουσια εχει γίνει για μένα τρόπος ζωής. Το πρόβλημα μου το γνωρίζουν μόνον οι πολύ δικοί μου άνθρωποι. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι τόσο παραξενο, σπάνιο και δύσκολο να περιγραφεί που ακόμα και οι γιατροί με αντιμετώπιζαν ως "φρικιό". Κι αυτο δεν θέλω να το ξαναζησω.


Φιλε silencer γεια σου. Αν ξερεις καποιο τροπο που να τσεκαρονται οι αναβολεις, ευχαριστως να ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη σου αλλα απο οτι ξερω σ' αυτες τις περιοχες παμε εμπειρικα κ' υποθετικα. Οσον αφορα το οτι οι εμβοες μου ακουγονται κ' εξωτερικα να σου πω οτι εχω τρελανει πολυ κοσμο.. Σαν κατηγορια εμβοων υπαρχει αλλα απο οτι ξερω συνανταται σπανια. Αυτο που θα ηθελα να σου προτεινω ειναι να μιλας περισσοτερο για το προβλημα σου. Οχι να βγεις με καμια ντουντουκα κ' να το διατυμπανισεις αλλα σε φιλους, οικειους κ' ανθρωπους που θα μπορουσαν να σε καταλαβουν γενικως. Οντως ειναι δυσνοητες κατηγοριες προβληματων για τους αλλους αλλα αυτο θα σε ξαλαφρωσει απο το να το κρατας για τον εαυτο σου κ' για 2-3 ανθρωπους ακομα κ' θα σε "απενοχοποιησει" απο το να κρυβεις την ασθενεια σου (που ειναι εντελως ανθρωπινη κ' οχι εξωγηινη) κ' θα σε ξαλαφρωσει απο το να ψαχνεις δικαιολογιες καθε φορα που δεν εχεις τη διαθεση η' δεν μπορεις να συμμετεχεις σε κατι που συμμετεχει ο κυκλος σου. Αυτο στο λεω γιατι κ' εγω εκανα το ιδιο λαθος κ' τωρα που το εχω πει σε περισσοτερους ανθρωπους (οχι βοδια) γυρω μου αισθανομαι πιο ανετα. Οποιος δεν μπορει να κατανοησει η' σε θεωρει φρικιο απλα δεν αξιζει να ειναι κοντα σου.
Φιλικα.

----------


## Geor1980

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.

Πριν 2 1/2 χρονια επαθα 2 κρισεις πανικου λογω συσσωρευμενου αγχους
Ο οργανισμος μου τρελαθηκε.. για ενα μηνα μου εδωσε ο γιατρος xanax γιατι ειχα ο οργανισμος μου ειχε αγχος και πολυ δυνατα συμπτωματα
Μολις τα σταματησα ..αρχισαν πολυ δυνατες εμβοες και στα 2 αυτια και το αριστερο το αισθανομουν και πολυ βουλωμενο..

Για να μην πολυλογω εμβοες εχω ακομα..το μοναδικο συμπτωμα μου εχει μεινει εδω και καιρο..
Στην αρχη ημουν τρελαμενος...οποτε πηγα σε εναν ομοιοπαθητικο και μου ειπε το εξης:

Οτι το αγχος (μεσω της κρισης πανικου) ειχε διαταραξει τον (ευαισθητο) θυροειδη μου και οτι για να ερθει στα ισα του θελει πολυ καιρο ..και θα μειωθει σταδιακα με εξαρσεις (ημιτονοειδης συναρτηση) αρκει να μην αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα
Απο οτι εχω διαβασει και στο ιντερνετ μια αιτια των βουητων ειναι ο θυροειδης..
Το περιεργο ειναι οτι οι εξετασεις δεν εχουν δειξει προβλημα στο θυροειδη..και κατα τον ομοιοπαθητικο οι εξετασεις αιματος δεν ειναι παντα εγκυρες στο θεμα αυτο..

Το καλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι οι εμβοες μειωθηκαν μαζι με τα υπολοιπα συμπτωματα (ταχυκαρδιες κτλ) ...παρ'ολα αυτα εχουν σταθεροποιηθει εδω και κανα χρονο σε ενα πολυ
μικρο βουητο (σφυριγμα) ..τις αντιλαμβανομαι μονο βραδυ σε απολυτη ησυχια και την ημερα μονο οταν κλεισω τα αυτια μου με τα δακτυλα μου..

Εχω συνηθισει στην ιδεα οτι δεν θα φυγουν ποτε..και απλα δεν ασχολουμαι ...δεν με εκνευριζουν πλεον και δεν με επηρεαζουν καθολου
Φιλος παντως ψυχιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει μαγικη συνταγη ..καθε οργανισμος αντιδρα διαφορετικα στο αγχος και ξεπερνα τα συμπτωματα σε διαφορετικα χρονικα διαστηματα..
και απλα μου συνεστησε να μην ασχολουμαι με αυτα...

Η συμβουλη μου ειναι να τσεκαρετε καλα και τον θυροειδη...μπορει η διαταραχη του να σας προκαλει αγχος και να μεταφραζετε σε εμβοες..

----------


## Natedi

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.
Νέος στο Forum και στις ...εμβοές
Το πρβλ διαπιστώθηκε πριν τρεις περίπου εβδομάδες, σαν συνεχής συριγμός στα αυτιά ή κάπου μέσα στο κεφάλι. Μια συνεχής υψηλόσυχνη νότα, άλλες φορές έντονο και άλλες φορές σχεδόν εξαφανίζεται.
Πήγα σε ΩΡΛ (καθηγητή παρακαλώ) ο οποίος μόλις του είπα οτι εχω εμβοές, μου είπε οτι οι αιτίες μπορεί να είναι πάρα πολλές, δύσκολο να βρεθεί λύση, να προσπαθήσω να το ξεπεράσω ψυχολογικά και ισως αν διακόψω ή αλλάξω την αντιπηκτική θεραπεία που παίρνω λόγω ενός καρδιακού επεισοδίου που είχα , να αλλάξει η κατάσταση προς το καλύτερο , αλλα αυτό θα μου το πει ο καρδιολόγος που με παρακολουθεί. Επίσης μου συνέδεσε το πρβλημα των εμβοών με την ελαφρα βαρηκοία που διαπίστωσε με το ακόγραμμα, λόγω ηλικίας. //Αυτά πάνε πακέτο// μου είπε.
Όντως άλλαξα τη θεραπεία σε ένα φάρμακο (αντι για ασπιρίνη μου έδωσε κάποιο άλλο) οι εμβοές για μια εβδομάδα σχεδόν εξαφανίστηκαν, όμως εδώ και δυο μέρες ξαναεμφανίστηκαν με μια ποιοτική και ποσοτική διαφορά. Είναι λίγο πιο διαφορετικός ο ήχος και΄οχι τόσο έντονος. 
Είναι ενοχλητικός στο σημείο να με εκνευρίζει, αλλά ακόμα δεν εχω χάσει τον υπνο μου.
Σχεδόν πάντα το πρωί που ξυπνω είναι έντονος, στη συνεχεια με την καθημερινότητα, απαλύνεται ή ξεχνιέται αλλά μόλις ησυχάσω λίγο ξανάρχεται
Απ οτι διάβασα και στα άλλα σχόλια μάλλον φταίει και το στρες (που όντως υπάρχει λόγω οικονομικών δυσκολιών)
Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα μάλλον το αντιμετωπίζω, αλλά φοβάμαι μην δυναμώσει, και προϊόντως του χρόνου. 
Εν πασει περιπτώσει , είναι μια πολύ δυσάρεστη κατάσταση, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πέρα απο υπομονή,, και μάλλον θα πάω και σε άλλον Γιατρό (για την τιμή των όπλων)
Ευτυχώς (?) δεν έχω ακόμα ιλίγγους, ζαλάδες κλπ και προς το πατρόν δεν ενοχλόυμαι απο δυνατούς εξωτερικούς ήχους όπως άλλοι. 
Για να έχετε μια ιδέα τι ακριβώς ακούω, πηγαίνετε αν θέλετε σε αυτή την Δ/νση http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baJB8...Rsod3Z5eKuza0w και ακουστε περίπου στο 3:48 -3:52 (όταν επαιρνα ασπιρίνη) και τη διαφοροποίησή της μετά την διακοπή της στο 4:05 - 4:08

Ένα χαρακτηριστικό είναι οτι πολλές φορές εξαφανίζεται για μερικά λεπτά , ξαφνικά αλλά και ξαναεμφανίζεται το ιδιο απροειδοποίητα!
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή ..ιαση  :Smile:

----------


## christinalaka

εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα. ηταν πολυ εντονο και ενοχλητικο. και εγω συνηθως στο αριστερο αυτι. πηγα σε ΩΡΛ και αφου καναμε ακουογραφημα ειδε την πιεση μου φυσιλογικη με εστειλε για αξονικη και εκει φανηκε οτι εχω ρινικο πολυποδα και οι εμβοες οφειλονται σε αυτο. αν δεν εχεις κανει αξονικη ζητα απο τον γιατρο σου να κανεις μια για πληρη ελεγχο. δεν αποκλειετε φυσικα και το αγχος αλλα απεκλεισε πρωτα καθε παθολογικο αιτιο και περαστικα σου!!!

----------


## Natedi

Σωστά. Πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε πρώτα κάθε άλλη παθολογική περίπτωση. Αλλά απ΄οτι έχω καταλάβει, η πιθανότητα αυτή είναι μικρή. Το σύνηθες είναι να μην εντοπίζεται κάτι. Σίγουρα όμως κάποιες εξετάσεις πρέπει να γίνουν.. Σε ευχαριστώ christinalaka

----------


## Natedi

Μετά από δυο μέρες "ηρεμίας", σήμερα ο εφιάλτης ξαναεμφανίστηκε. Και ορισμένες στιγμές περισσότερο έντονα τα βουίσματα. Αρχίζει να μου τη δίνει...

----------


## kostas505

Καλησπέρα!Αν και καινούριο μέλος στο forum το έχω επισκεφθεί αρκετές σαν αναγνώστης!Είμαι 28 χρονών!Η δική μου περίεργη ιστορία με τις εμβοές ξεκίνησε πριν ένα μήνα ακριβώς!Να σημειώσω πως ασχολούμαι αρκετά με τη μουσική απο μικρή ηλικία!Πάμε λοιπόν,πριν από 1 μήνα,αφού περπάτησα στο υπρβολικό κρύο της Αθήνας το βράδυ μπαινοβγαίνωντας σε bars,κατέληξα με την παρέα μου σε ένα μικρό clubάκι!Η μουσική εκεί απο τα ηχεία ήταν ομολογουμένως αρκετά δυνατά αλλα μόνο εγώ από όλη την παρέα μου ενοχλήθηκα από την ένταση, σε σημείο που 2-3 φορες για λίγα λεπτά βγήκα έξω απο πόνο στα αυτιά!Μετά απο 2 ώρες,πηγαίνοντας προς το σπίτι,ένιωθα ενα μικρό βουητάκι στο αριστερό αυτί,το οποίο γινόταν αντιληπτό σχετικά εύκολα στο δρόμο,παρά τους θορύβουςΔεν έδωσα σημασία και κοιμήθηκα!Το επόμενο πρωί ξύπνησα με 2-3 ήχους εμβοών σε κάθε αυτί!Βουητάκια χαμηλού τόνου,συριγμοί,'φτερουγίσμ τα' και hiss,δηλαδή πολύ υψιλής συχνότητας ΄ξυσιματάκι'!Mιάς και ήταν Σάββατο δεν επισκεύθηκα κάποιο γιατρό αλλά μετά απο μία περιήγηση στο internet ξεκίνησα κορτιζόνη Medrol σε χάπι (μου την είχε δώσει και παλιότερα γιατρος σε συνδιασμό με αντιβίωση για μια φλεγμονή στο αυτί)!
Δευτ'ερα επισκέπτομαι ιδιώτη ΩΡΛ ο οποίος δεν βρήκε καποια βλαβη πουθενά!Ακουόγραμμα και τυμπανόγραμμα ήταν τέλεια!Μου είπε τα κλασσικά,μην το σκέφτεσαι,είσαι νέο παιδί κλπ!Συνέχισα την κορτιζόνη για 9-10 μέρες και όντως οι εμβοές υποχώρησαν 95% σε 15-16 μέρες...Να σημειώσω πως για 3-4 μέρες κι με μία μέρα σε κορύφωση,άκουγα παραμορφωμένες κάποιες ψηλές συχνότητες,άκουγα δηλαδη στο δρόμο ήχους σαν κελαιδίσματα πουλιών χωρίς να υπάρχουν!Yπήρχε δηλαδή πηγή ήχου όπως αυτοκίνητα,μουσική καφετέριας,θόρυβος απο ψυγείο,βαβούρα στο ΙΚΕΑ ΚΛΠ!Απλά άκουγα μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα πιο δυνατά και αλλιωμένη!
'Ena μήνα μετά το συμβάν και αφου οι εμβοές όπως είπα είχαν εξαληφθεί σχεδόν πλήρως,μετά απο επίσκεψη σε περιοχή με υψόμετρο και αρκετό κρύο αέρα,την επόμενη μέρα ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ!Αυτή τη στιγμή άρχισαν ξανά το κοκτέιλ εμβοών και στα 2 αυτιά!χωρίς να εκτεθώ σε δυνατό θόρυβο για να υποψιαστώ βλάβη!
Υπάρχει κανείς να μου πεί τη γνώμη ή σχετική εμπειρία του??  :Frown:

----------


## kostas505

Καλησπέρα!Αν και καινούριο μέλος στο forum το έχω επισκεφθεί αρκετές σαν αναγνώστης!Είμαι 28 χρονών!Η δική μου περίεργη ιστορία με τις εμβοές ξεκίνησε πριν ένα μήνα ακριβώς!Να σημειώσω πως ασχολούμαι αρκετά με τη μουσική απο μικρή ηλικία!Πάμε λοιπόν,πριν από 1 μήνα,αφού περπάτησα στο υπρβολικό κρύο της Αθήνας το βράδυ μπαινοβγαίνωντας σε bars,κατέληξα με την παρέα μου σε ένα μικρό clubάκι!Η μουσική εκεί απο τα ηχεία ήταν ομολογουμένως αρκετά δυνατά αλλα μόνο εγώ από όλη την παρέα μου ενοχλήθηκα από την ένταση, σε σημείο που 2-3 φορες για λίγα λεπτά βγήκα έξω απο πόνο στα αυτιά!Μετά απο 2 ώρες,πηγαίνοντας προς το σπίτι,ένιωθα ενα μικρό βουητάκι στο αριστερό αυτί,το οποίο γινόταν αντιληπτό σχετικά εύκολα στο δρόμο,παρά τους θορύβουςΔεν έδωσα σημασία και κοιμήθηκα!Το επόμενο πρωί ξύπνησα με 2-3 ήχους εμβοών σε κάθε αυτί!Βουητάκια χαμηλού τόνου,συριγμοί,'φτερουγίσμ τα' και hiss,δηλαδή πολύ υψιλής συχνότητας ΄ξυσιματάκι'!Mιάς και ήταν Σάββατο δεν επισκεύθηκα κάποιο γιατρό αλλά μετά απο μία περιήγηση στο internet ξεκίνησα κορτιζόνη Medrol σε χάπι (μου την είχε δώσει και παλιότερα γιατρος σε συνδιασμό με αντιβίωση για μια φλεγμονή στο αυτί)!
Δευτ'ερα επισκέπτομαι ιδιώτη ΩΡΛ ο οποίος δεν βρήκε καποια βλαβη πουθενά!Ακουόγραμμα και τυμπανόγραμμα ήταν τέλεια!Μου είπε τα κλασσικά,μην το σκέφτεσαι,είσαι νέο παιδί κλπ!Συνέχισα την κορτιζόνη για 9-10 μέρες και όντως οι εμβοές υποχώρησαν 95% σε 15-16 μέρες...Να σημειώσω πως για 3-4 μέρες κι με μία μέρα σε κορύφωση,άκουγα παραμορφωμένες κάποιες ψηλές συχνότητες,άκουγα δηλαδη στο δρόμο ήχους σαν κελαιδίσματα πουλιών χωρίς να υπάρχουν!Yπήρχε δηλαδή πηγή ήχου όπως αυτοκίνητα,μουσική καφετέριας,θόρυβος απο ψυγείο,βαβούρα στο ΙΚΕΑ ΚΛΠ!Απλά άκουγα μια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα πιο δυνατά και αλλιωμένη!
'Ena μήνα μετά το συμβάν και αφου οι εμβοές όπως είπα είχαν εξαληφθεί σχεδόν πλήρως,μετά απο επίσκεψη σε περιοχή με υψόμετρο και αρκετό κρύο αέρα,την επόμενη μέρα ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ!Αυτή τη στιγμή άρχισαν ξανά το κοκτέιλ εμβοών και στα 2 αυτιά!χωρίς να εκτεθώ σε δυνατό θόρυβο για να υποψιαστώ βλάβη!
Υπάρχει κανείς να μου πεί τη γνώμη ή σχετική εμπειρία του??  :Frown:

----------


## ZNF577

Καλησπέρα! Η εμπειρία μου σχετικά με τις εμβοές είναι σχετικά ανάλογη. Εγώ το είχα πάθει από μια πρόβα σε ένα studio ύστερα από έναν μικροφωνισμό.Δεν το κατάλαβα αμέσως εκείνη τη στιγμή, αλλά την επόμενη μέρα και συνέδεσα έτσι ότι αυτή είναι η αιτία μιας και είχα πονέσει λίγο. Τέλος πάντων, πήγα σε ωρλ και μου έκανε τα κλασσικά τεστ και δεν βρήκε κάτι. Μου είπε ότι θα το έχω για πάντα και είναι μόνιμη βλάβη που δεν μπορεί να φανεί. Επισκέφτηκα άλλους 2 και μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι βλάβη και είναι ψυχοσωματικό. Με παρακολουθούσε και μια ψυχολόγος εκείνο το διάστημα και φυσικά το ερμήνευε με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Με είχε πάρει από κάτω γενικά γιατί είχα αποκτήσει και μια ευαισθησία σε ψηλής συχνότητας ήχους σαν ήπια υπερακουσία. 
Μετά από κάποιο καιρό άρχισε να φεύγει η ευαισθησία αυτή και οι εμβοές μειώθηκαν. Δεν έχουν φύγει και αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε σε απόλυτη ησυχία τις διακρίνω, αλλά δεν με ενοχλούν. Δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί, μιας και ειλικρινά αφού το πρώτο τεστ έδειξε κάτι αρνητικό όσον αφορά τη βλάβη , δεν πρόκειται να συνέβη έτσι μια νέα από το πουθενά. 
Επίσης, είναι επόμενο κατά τη γνώμη μου να ακούς κάτι , από τη στιγμή που σε ψηλό υψόμετρο υπάρχει αλλαγή ατμοσφαιρικής πίεσης που σημαίνει ότι θα βουλώσουν τα αυτιά σου και θα ακούς και αυτές τις ελάχιστης έντασης εμβοές που μάλλον έχεις. 
Ζήσε τη ζωή σου και μην δίνεις βάση σε μικροπράγματα όπως είναι οι εμβοές. Και φιλική συμβουλή, πάντα earplugs σε club και γενικά σε χώρους με δυνατή μουσική

----------


## Natedi

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Εμένα οι εμβοές συνεχίζονται για 2 μήνα ακάθεκτες. Κάθισα και τις παρακολούθησα κρατώντας κατά κάποιο τρόπο ημερολόγιο της ποιότητας και της έντασης αυτών. Γενικά μπορώ να πω είναι δυο ειδών αυτές που αισθάνομαι. Αυτές τις "ηπιες" που ηχούν στα αυτιά και κυρίως στο ΔΕ αυτί και είναι αντιμετωπίσημες διότι έχουν μια αίσθηση σαν θρόισμα ή μεταλλικό σύρσιμο και όταν βουλώνω με το χέρι τα αυτιά μειώνονται. Επίσης συνήθως τις αντέχω και ο εγκέφαλος τις ξεχνά όταν ασχολούμαι με κάτι ή όταν περπατώ στο δρόμο. Οι δεύτερες που είναι και οι χειρότερες είναι αυτές που ηχούν κατευθείαν στο κεφάλι. Δεν επηρεάζονται απο ανοιγοκλεισίματα αυτιών και είναι γενικά πιο έντονες, ενώ ο ήχος τους μοιάζει είτε σαν θόρυβος μετά από δυνατή μουσική ή σαν ψιλή νότα διαρκείας κάτι σαν μικροφωνισμός. Δεν μπορούν να αγνοηθούν εύκολά όπως οι άλλες των 'αυτιών" οι ήπιες. Τις τελευταίες 2-3 εβδομάδες άλλαξε και η συχνότητα εμφανίσεώς τους. Ενώ αρχικά εναλλάσσονταν κάθε δυο τρεις μέρες, δηλαδή, εμβοές (οιουδήποτε τύπου) και ύστερα σχεδόν ησυχία, τώρα οι εμβοές είναι μόνιμες με ευχάριστη κατάσταση αυτή του συρσίματος των αυτιών (της ήπιας μορφής, που αντιμετωπίζεται) αλλά και η οποία εμφανίζεται λιγότερο. Το ευχάριστο στην υπόθεση είναι οτι ο εγκέφαλος συνηθίζει το θόρυβο και συχνά ξεχνιέμαι. Ίσως και γι αυτό ποτέ μέχρι τώρα, όσο δυνατές και να ήταν δεν είχα πρβλ με τον βραδυνό ύπνο. Μόλις ξαπλώσω και γυρίσω πλευρό...κοιμάμαι. Πάντως γενικά την πλήρη ησυχία δεν την εχω νοιώσει εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες.
Εκτός από εχθές που συνέβη κατι πρωτοφανές.
Ενώ κοιμόμουν μια χαρά, (μετά απο μια πραγματικά δύσκολη μέρα απο πλευράς εμβοών) ξύπνησα κάποια ώρα την νύχτα από δυνατές εμβοές στο κέντρο του κεφαλιού κατι σαν σειρήνα συναγερμού. Τι κι αν έκλεινα αυτιά τίποτε. Αυτές βάραγαν. Το κεφάλι πήγαινε να σπάσει. Ετοιμαζόμουν να σηκωθώ όταν... αποφάσισα να αλλάξω πλευρό. 
ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΔΕ ΑΥΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΞΙΛΑΡΙ..... Ε Ξ Α Φ Α Ν Ι Σ Τ Η Κ Α Ν. Εντελώς. Σαν να γύρισε διακόπτης. 
Έμεινε ένα σούρσιμο ελαφρύ. Μέχρι τώρα που γράφω υπάρχει μόνο το σούρσιμο(του αυτιού που αντιμετωπίζεται) λίγο πιο έντονο, αλλά καμμία σχέση με τα κουδουνίσματα του κεφαλιού που άλλωστε είχα όλη την προηγούμενη ημέρα.
Είναι η 2η φορά που δυνατό κουδούνισμα σταματάει ξαφνικά. Η πρώτη ήταν πριν 4-5 ημέρες που είχα ψιλοκοιμηθει στη πολυθρόνα μετά το μεσημεριανό φαγητό με αρκετά κουδουνίσματα στο Κεφάλι τα οποία ξαφνικά σταμάτησαν σαν να γύρισε διακόπτης, σε σημείο που πετάχτηκα από τη ξαφνική και αναπάντεχη ησυχία. 

Αν έχει κανείς άλλος παρόμοια εμπειρία , θα παρακαλούσα να το συζητήσουμε!

----------


## kostas505

Natedi μόλις διάβασα το μνμ σου και οι περιπτώσεις μας είναι πολύ κοντινές.Έχω και εγώ το υποφερτό 'σύρσιμο' που περιγράφεις.Απλά το ακούω και ελάχιστα όχι μονο σε απόλυτη ησυχία και οταν κλείσω τα αυτιά μου αλλά και σε ενα δωμάτιο με την τηλεόραση χαμηλά.Επίσης είχα πρόσφατα ίδιο επισόδειο που ξύπνησα ξαφνικά από δυνατές εμβοές!Αργότερα που ηρέμησα και ξαναξάπλωσα,χαμήλωσαν...

----------


## Natedi

kostas505 σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Η απορία μου έγκειται στο γεγονός οτι αν και πολύ δυνατες οι εμβοές , σταμάτησαν απότομα μόλις γύρισα το κεφάλι μου στο μαξιλάρι. Σε χρόνο μηδέν απο το πολύ δυνατό στο ..τίποτα! Πλήρης σιγήγ! Συμφωνώ οτι αμα χαλαρώνεις μειώνονται. Γι αυτο και το βράδυ δεν εχω πρβλ να κοιμηθώ. Όμως αυτο το ξαφνικό σταμάτημα, σαν να γύρισε διακόπτης με παραξένεψε.

----------


## kostas505

'Εχεις δοκιμάσει κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή για τις εμβοές,μιάς και είναι πρόσφατες-και οι δικές μου ξεκίνησαν αρχές Φεβρουαρίου.Ξεκίνησα 14ήμερη κορτιζόνη medrol μέχρι που εξαφανίστηκαν 98%...Τέλη του ίδιου μήνα με ξαναέπιασαν βέβαια οπότε ξεκίνησα νέο κύκλο medrol...Aργά αλλά σταθερά νοιώθω να μειώνονται,αν και έιμαι λίγο στάσιμος εδώ και 2-3 μέρες...Τη Δευτέρα θα επισκευθώ πάλι το γιατρό...Οταν παίρνω την κορτιζόνη οι εμβοές μαλακώνουν και μειώνονται αρκετά...Στη συνέχεια όμως ζωηρεύουν αν και εξήγησα την πτωτική τους πορεία μέρα με τη μέρα ΜΑΛΛΟΝ λογω κορτιζόνης...Ελπίζω σε κάτι καλύτερο...

----------


## Natedi

> 'Εχεις δοκιμάσει κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή για τις εμβοές,μιάς και είναι πρόσφατες-και οι δικές μου ξεκίνησαν αρχές Φεβρουαρίου.Ξεκίνησα 14ήμερη κορτιζόνη medrol μέχρι που εξαφανίστηκαν 98%...Τέλη του ίδιου μήνα με ξαναέπιασαν βέβαια οπότε ξεκίνησα νέο κύκλο medrol...Aργά αλλά σταθερά νοιώθω να μειώνονται,αν και έιμαι λίγο στάσιμος εδώ και 2-3 μέρες...Τη Δευτέρα θα επισκευθώ πάλι το γιατρό...Οταν παίρνω την κορτιζόνη οι εμβοές μαλακώνουν και μειώνονται αρκετά...Στη συνέχεια όμως ζωηρεύουν αν και εξήγησα την πτωτική τους πορεία μέρα με τη μέρα ΜΑΛΛΟΝ λογω κορτιζόνης...Ελπίζω σε κάτι καλύτερο...


Εκτός απο τις αρχες Φεβ που πήγα σε ε΄να Γιατρό και εν πολλοίς μου είπε να μαθω να ζω με αυτές, (τα γράφω παραπάνω) δεν ξαναπήγα σε γιατρό. Αλλα μάλλον σύντομα θα πρέπει να επισκευτώ κάποιον

----------


## Natedi

Kostas 505 σε ποιό Γιατρο πας? Εισαι Αθήνα ή αλλού?

----------


## Στάμ

Γειά σας και από εμένα,
Και εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και 17 χρόνια. Τα αυτιά μου βουίζουν σαν τρελά. Μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι κάποιος που είναι δίπλα μου θα το ακούει  :Smile: . Πήγα σε πολλούς γιατρούς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, αλλά όλοι μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να μάθω να ζω έτσι. Κάποιες φορές όμως βουίζουν ιδιαίτερα πολύ και αναγκάζομαι να παίρνω κορτιζόνη. Το χειρότερο όμως απ΄όλα είναι ότι παράλληλα βουλώνουν. Αν μου λέγανε να επιλέξω μεταξύ εμβοών ή βούλωμα. Θα επέλεγα εμβοές. Τα βουητά συνηθίζονται αργά ή γρήγορα. Τα βουλωμένα αυτιά όμως όχι. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, παρακαλώ να το μοιραστεί μαζί μου.......!!!

----------


## Tracy

Μαρια αυτα που ακους εσυ ανεφερες οτι τα ακους κοντα στον υπνο. Αν ειναι ετσι προκειται για κατι διαφορετικο απο αυτο που αναφερει ο c.m (που αν καταλαβα καλα το εχει κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας). Πριν ή μετα τον υπνο ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο να ακους βουητα ή και αλλους ηχους ακομα και να νιωθεις οτι βλεπεις διαφορα, προκειται για τις υπναγωγικες ή υπνοπομπικες παραισθησεις που αποτελουν μερος της φυσιολογικης διαδικασιας του υπνου.

----------


## Dissonance

Καλησπέρα! Επαναφέρω το θέμα της υπερακουσίας (σε συνδυασμό με εμβοές) που είχε αναφερθεί σε παλιότερα ποστ από τον tinnitus και τον silencer. Έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και 2,5 μήνες και ψάχνω για κάποιον καλό ΩΡΛ και οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία/συμβουλή/εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα!

----------


## silencer

Χαίρε. Μιας κ δεν είναι σωστο να προτεινω ιατρούς από εδω (άλλωστε εγώ έχω να πάω σε ΩΡΛ από το Δεκέμβριο του 2011) θα περιοριστώ στο να (ξανα)μεταφέρω την εμπειρία μου. Εγώ αγαπητέ Dissonance όταν κατάλαβα ότι η ιατρική επιστήμη δεν έχει μελετήσει εις βάθος το θέμα και δεν έχει να προτείνει ουσιαστικές λύσεις, αποφάσισα κ θυσίασα ένα χρόνο περίπου από τη ζωή μου και να απομονωθώ έτσι ώστε να ζήσω τα υπόλοιπα χρόνια μου φυσιολογικά. Δεν γνωρίζω αν εσύ είσαι εις θεσην να το κάνεις αυτό και δε γνωρίζω και το πόσο ανυπόφορο σου είναι το πρόβλημά σου. Εγώ πήρα ένα χρόνο άδεια ανευ αποδοχών, είμαι όμως δημόσιος υπάλληλος και η δουλειά μου ήταν εκεί κ με περίμενε. Επίσης αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα υπολειτουργούσα σε όλα τα πεδία. Οικονομικό, κοινωνικό, προσωπικό. Έμενα με τους γονείς μου (δύσκολο για έναν άνθρωπο 36 ετών) δεν ξόδευα, δεν είχα υποχρεώσεις, δεν είχα παρέες. Ανταμείφθηκα όμως. Η "κουρα" που επέλεξα είχε αποτέλεσμα καθώς επέστρεψα στη ζωή και έκανα μάλιστα και πράγματα που δεν είχα κάνει πριν. Σήμερα έχω και πάλι τη δουλειά μου, το σπίτι μου, τις σχέσεις μου, τα χόμπυ μου, κοιτάω το μέλλον αισιόδοξα. Πάντα όμως με προσοχή. Και σε περιόδους όξυνσης του προβλήματος ξέρω πως να το αντιμετωπίζω μόνος μου. Σου είπα άλλωστε πως έχω να πάω σε ΩΡΛ 2,5 χρόνια.
Τα υπόλοιπα σε pm.

----------


## pseudonymo

Καλησπέρα σας. Μόλις γράφτηκα στο site. Είμαι γυναίκα 28 ετών και η δική μου ιστορία με τις εμβοές ξεκινάει στα μέσα του 2006 όπου και έπαθα κρίση άγχους. 
Μετά από αυτό ξεκίνησα να ακούω τζιτζίκια μες στο σπίτι, να έχω ξαφνικές στιγμιαίες ημικρανίες και ξαφνικούς στιγμιαίους ιλίγγους. Επίσης, μιλούσα υπερβολικά γρήγορα, είχα μεγάλη δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης, τρομερή δυσθυμία κ στεναχώρια, ξεκίνησα να σφίγγω τα δόντια μου στον ύπνο μου ενώ είχα και, προφανώς, πολύ άγχος. Μετά από σειρές εξετάσεων σε διάφορους γιατρούς (όλες φυσιολογικές), συνειδητοποίησα ότι όλο αυτό πηγάζει από το άγχος, κι ενώ δεν είχα κάνει - δεχτεί (καλώς ή κακώς) καμία θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά, ηρεμιστικά ή αντιβιοτικά, έκανα μια θεραπεία που μου έδωσε ο ΩΡΛ με βασταρέλ για καλύτερη κυκλοφορία του αίματος. Αρχές του 2007 οπότε και τα τζιτζίκια είχαν γίνει ήδη εμβοές (και στα δυο αυτιά από την αρχή), μου τη βάρεσε και αποφάσισα να πάψω να κλαίω τη μοίρα μου και να αποδεχτώ ότι θα ζω έτσι για πάντα. Σταμάτησα το βασταρέλ και ξεκίνησα να κάνω πράγματα που μου άρεσαν. Όποτε βρισκόμουν μπροστά σε μια συζήτηση που με στεναχωρούσε ή με άγχωνε έφευγα, έξω όταν έβγαινα έβαζα ωτοασπίδες κλπ. Στα μέσα του 2007 είχα επανέλθει ψυχολογικά, είχαν εξαλειφθεί τα υπόλοιπα συμπτώματα (εκτός αυτού των δοντιών, είχα διαγνωσθεί με κροταφογναθικό σύνδρομο και ο γιατρός μου είχε δώσει θεραπεία με 3 μεζουλίτ τη μέρα!!! ευτυχώς δεν την έκανα ποτέ) και είχαν παραμείνει μονάχα οι εμβοές. Επειδή μακρηγορώ, θα καταλήξω στο ότι δεν έχουν φύγει μέχρι σήμερα. Τις άκουγα τη νύχτα πριν κοιμηθώ αλλά δεν έδινα σημασία. Τις άκουγα και τις ακούω όποτε συμβαίνει κάτι που με στρεσσάρει πολύ. και τις ακούω να δυναμώνουν κιόλας στιγμιαία σε αγχώδεις περιστάσεις όπως πχ ένα λάθος στη δουλειά, ένα άσχημο νέο, ένας χωρισμός κλπ. Επίσης, τις ακούω πιο έντονα και μερικές φορές τις ημέρες που περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω ή που είμαι αδιάθετη.
Δεν έχω ξαναπάει να το ψάξω σε κανέναν γιατρό. Τις είχα ξεχάσει μέχρι πολύ πρόσφατα οπότε και επανήλθαν αρκετά έντονες λόγω αγχώδους περιόδου που διανύω στη ζωή μου. 
Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι:
1. Υπάρχει καμία δωρεάν ομάδα υποστήριξης για άτομα που μαθαίνουν να ζουν με αυτό? Υπάρχει δημόσια ψυχολογική υποστήριξη - κάποια γραμμή ή κάτι τέτοιο?
2. Όσο περισσότερο τις αγνοείς (εφόσον πρόκειται για εμβοές που αποτελούν διαπιστωμένα ψυχοσωματικό σύμπτωμα) τόσο περισσότερο μαθαίνεις να μην τους δίνεις σημασίσ κ εν τέλει να μη σε επηρεάζουν στην καθημερινότητά σου. Κάντε πράγματα που σας αρέσουν, πέραν της χαλάρωσης, για να βελτιώνεται η ψυχολογία. Είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλω την ηρεμία μου και πραγματικά, λόγω του ότι δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να αποταθώ σε ειδικό, μου πήρε δύο χρόνια πάνω κάτω για να επανέλθω στα φυσιολογικά μου (να μη μιλάω γρήγορα κλπ). Είναι ποοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολυ δυσκολο να αποδεχτείς να ζεις με αυτό. Και για αυτό και όταν διάβασα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα την ιστορία της κοπέλας που τελικά έφταιγε το διάφραγμα και βγήκε και είπε "πολύ ησυχία έχει", ειλικρινά δάκρυσα....

Καλό κουράγιο και ευχαριστώ όποιον έκατσε και το διάβασε μέχρι το τέλος. 

χχ

----------


## Alexz

Είναι πραγματικά πολύ περίεργο το θέμα με τις εμβοές... υπάρχουν επίσης άνθρωποι που: 

1.Έχουν ακουστικό τραύμα αλλά δεν έχουν εμβοές, 
2.Δεν έχουν ακουστικό τραύμα αλλά έχουν εμβοές.

Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση εκείνοι που ανήκουν στη δεύτερη κατηγορία πώς το ακουόγραμμά τους ήταν φυσιολογικό εφόσον η εμβοή σε κάνει να μην ακούς κάποιους τόνους σε συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες.
Ελπίζω να βρεθεί μια θεραπεία γρήγορα ελπίζοντας ότι αυτό το άρθρο που είχε δημοσιευθεί έχει κάποια βάση αλήθειας..

----------


## Alexz

Τι θα λέγατε όσοι είμαστε απο Αθήνα να κανονίζαμε μια συνάντηση γνωριμίας- υποστήριξης;

----------


## Dissonance

Silencer, σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Για κάποιο λόγο μόλις σήμερα εμφανίστηκε το μήνυμά σου στο forum (ή εγώ κάτι δεν έκανα σωστά και δεν το είχα δει). Ναι, αν θέλεις συνεχίζουμε με pm (ελπίζω να βρω πώς λειτουργεί κι αυτό λολ).

----------


## silencer

Δες λίγο τις ρυθμίσεις του προφίλ σου. Έχεις επιλέξει να μην δεχεσαι πμ.

----------


## αντωνια1976

Καλησπερα!επαθα κ γω νευροαισθητηρια βαρηκοια πριν 1.5 μηνα. Κορτιζονη ενδοφλεβια κ medrol ακοη παει καλυτερα αλλα εχω μονιμως βουητο...πως τη παλευετε??αξιζει να το ψαξω ?κοινως να ξηλωθω η οχι?

----------


## silencer

> Τι θα λέγατε όσοι είμαστε απο Αθήνα να κανονίζαμε μια συνάντηση γνωριμίας- υποστήριξης;


Μέσα είμαι. Αν και δε μένω Αθήνα, θα ανέβω στο προσεχές διάστημα. Οργανωθείτε. Πμ κι όχι μονό!

----------


## silencer

> Silencer, σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Για κάποιο λόγο μόλις σήμερα εμφανίστηκε το μήνυμά σου στο forum (ή εγώ κάτι δεν έκανα σωστά και δεν το είχα δει). Ναι, αν θέλεις συνεχίζουμε με pm (ελπίζω να βρω πώς λειτουργεί κι αυτό λολ).


'O/H Dissonance έχει επιλέξει να μη λαμβάνει προσωπικά μηνύματα. Γιαυτό δε μπορείτε να στείλετε το μήνυμα σας σε αυτόν/αυτήν'.

οπότε δοκιμάζουμε με email....

----------


## Alexz

Παιδιά εγω τα εχω ενεργοποιημένα αλλα όταν πάω σε κάποιο χρήστη να στείλω δεν εμφανίζεται η δυνατότητα. Τεσπα. Αντωνία απο τι το έπαθες;

----------


## Dissonance

Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα pm στο forum... Silencer, οκ, περιμένω e-mail σου. (Σου έχω στείλει την e-mail address μου με pm. Ελπίζω να σου έχει έρθει.)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Επειδη σας βλεπω που χτυπιοσαστε μερες με τα πμ για να ενεργοποιηθουν πρεπει να εχετε 50 μηνυματα στο ενεργητικο σας.

----------


## silencer

Πάντως εγώ επαναλαμβάνω την πρόταση του Alexz για αντάμωμα.....

----------


## αντωνια1976

Απο τι το επαθα?τι να πω??ειχα καποια ιωση μαζι ισως αυτο. Το ασχημο ειναι οτι ειμαι.εκ γενετης κωφη στο αριστερο. Βασικα τη πατησα γερα!τωρα φοβαμαι μη μου ξανασυμβει

----------


## zikos7

καλησπέρα σε ολους. μετα από 1.5 μηνα αγχους εκανα την βλακεια και εκοψα το καπνισμα και ξεκινησα αντικαταθληπτικη αγωγη. αυτό με στρεσαρε ακομα περισσοτερο και ένα πρωι ξυπνησα με εμβοεσ, κυριως στο αριστερο αυτι. επειδή διαβαζω ολη την εβδομα στο ιντερνετ για το θεμα και κοντευω να λαλησω, δυο ερωτήματα. πρωτον από ότι καταλαβα προς το παρον είναι ανιατη . λογω βλαβης στο Κ.Ν.Σ. Και επειδή οι περισσοτεροι εδώ το εχουν καιρο. πως μπορω να ξεπερασω το σοκ αυτων των πρωτων ημερων? ωρλ μου ειπε είμαι ο.κ.

----------


## Alexz

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργήθηκε η εμβοή από την αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή, ρώτησες το γιατρό που σου τα χορήγησε? Απ όταν την ξεκίνησες μετά από πόσο καιρό σου παρουσιάστηκε? Από προσωπική εμπειρία να μην ανησυχείς, αν εκδηλώθηκε από το αγχος σε λίγο καιρό με τα αντικαθλιπτικά θα μειωθεί αρκετά τόσο που δεν θα σε ενοχλεί.

----------


## zikos7

φιλε alexz τελικα δημιουργηθηκε από πρόβλημα στον θυροειδή που δεν το ηξερα και μου το δραστηριοποιηθηκε από το φαρμακο. . χαρακτηριστικο μολις ξεκινησα το φαρμακο επαθα μαστιτιδα..... και όταν πηρα το γιατρο μου ειπα να διπλασιασω την δοση. τωρα το εχω σταματησει αλλα μαλλον αργησα...........

----------


## Alexz

από ποιο φάρμακο? του θυροειδή?

----------


## zikos7

το αντικαταθληπτικο.

----------


## Alexz

Ποιό ήταν αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## zikos7

trittico .την τριτη μερα μου εκανε μαστητιδα και σε 1 εβδομαδα εμβοες.

----------


## Alexz

Πάντως εγώ που ρώτησα τον ΩΡΛ μου εξήγησε ότι ένα φάρμακο δεν προλαβαίνει να σου κάνει μόνιμη ζημιά σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Μου είπε δηλαδή και για την ασπιρίνη που θεωρείται ωτοτοξική πρέπει να παίρνεις μου είπε 12 τη μέρα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Μήπως ήταν απλά να γίνει και έτυχε. Γιατί και εμένα σε περίοδο άγχους μου εκδηλώθηκαν παράλληλα με άλλα ψυχοσωματικά (μουδιάσματα κτλπ.)

----------


## zikos7

δεν ηταν ωτοτοξικο. απλως εφτασε στον πατο ο θυροειδης. και να φανταστείς οτι πριν 1 μηνα ειχα κανει γενικες αιματος . αλλα ο παθολόγος τσιγκουνευτηκε να βαλεο t3-t4

----------


## Alexz

Δηλαδή απ ότι καταλαβαίνω έχεις υποθειροειδισμο? αυτό μπορεί να προκαλέσει τις εμβοές?

----------


## zikos7

ναι. και επειδή είναι προσφατες δεν ξερω πωσ να τις παλεψω? πως θα εξελιχθουν? δεν είναι και ευκολο από την μια μερα στην άλλη να αλλαζει η ζωη σου. ξερω θελει δυναμη αλλα οι πρωτες μερες είναι δυσκολες. ειδικα αμα μαθαινεις ότι στην ουσια είναι ανιατες. από ότι καταλαβα και από αυτά που διαβασα εδώ σε κανεναν δεν εφυγαν. και δεν ειμαστε και 70 χρονων να πουμε ενταξει δεν τρεχει και τιποτα. και να φανταστείς ότι είμαι τυποσ που μετακομισα σε μονοκατοικια γιατι δεν μπορουσα το βραδυ να ακουω ουτ τικ για να κοιμηθώ............ και από ότι διαβασα σε όλο το Internet Μονο με "μεταμοσχευση εγκεφαλου " σωνομαστε... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alexz

Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. Να είσαι αισιόδοξος για το μέλλον. Δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εγκέφαλό σου να προσαρμοστεί. Θα δεις με τον καιρό θα μαλακώσουν αρκετά. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια σε τι ένταση τις έχεις και πως είναι ο ήχος. Προσπάθησε να απασχολείς τον εαυτό σου. Ξεκίνα να κάνεις πράγματα που θα σε κρατάνε μακριά από τις εμβοές. Εφόσον δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στην ακοή να σκέφτεσαι θετικά (π.χ ότι με τη ρύθμιση του θυροειδούς σου θα μειωθούν). και το κλειδί είναι να μην βάλεις τον εαυτό σου στη διαδικασία ότι είσαι άρρωστος. Τι ηλικία έχεις?

----------


## Alexz

Επειδή τα p.m μας είναι απενεργοποιημένα για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να κρατήσουμε επικοινωνία μπορεί στο epsycontact (at) gmail.com

----------


## Bella Vita

> Αν συνοδεύεται από υπερβολικό άγχος, αϋπνίες, αίσθημα του να \'νιώθεις\' την καρδιά σου όταν ξαπλώνεις, το κουδούνισμα στα αυτιά είναι πιθανότητα απλά ένα ακόμα σύμπτωμα έλλειψης ΜΑΓΝΗΣΙΟΥ.
> 
> Ήμουν και εγώ παθών...  Τα αυτιά μου κουδούνιζαν για ώρες..! Και το να με πάρει ο ύπνος πριν τις 5 το πρωί ήταν world record. Μέχρι που άρχισα μαγνήσιο. 
> 
> Άρα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, το άγχος δεν προκαλεί το κουδούνισμα, αλλά η έλλειψη μαγνησίου προκαλεί και το άγχος και το κουδούνισμα. (Και εγώ όταν το είχα νόμιζα πως το άγχος το προκαλούσε)
> 
> Παίζει μεγάλη σημασία και η μορφή του μαγνησίου, καθώς πολλές μορφές απορροφούνται λίγο ή και καθόλου από τον οργανισμό. Όπως γράφουν και τα παρακάτω άρθρα οι καλύτερες μορφές είναι οι magnesium glycinate, magnesium citrate. (Το άρθρο στο wikihow το έχω γράψει εγώ)
> 
> Έχω δοκιμάσει και magnesium dipolate (πορτοκαλί φυσσίγγια, σε ένα μεγάλο άσπρο κουτί, 122mg elemental magnesium το κάθε φυσσίγγι, το έχουν πάρα πολλά φαρμακεία). Μειώνουν το κουδούνισμα, αλλά δεν έχει τα (θεαματικά, στον ύπνο και στη διάθεση) αποτελέσματα του magnesium glycinate ή του citrate.
> ...


Γεια σου!

Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω τι ποσότητα μαγνησίου έπαιρνες κάθε μέρα κ μετά απο πόσο καιρό είδες αποτέλεσμα. Εδώ κ ένα μήνα έχω πρόβλημα με το βουητό κ έχει 17 μέρες που ξεκίνησα magnesium citrate μαζί με Βιταμίνη Β12. Αλλά δεν βλέπω διαφορά. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι το μαγνήσιο με έχει ηρεμήσει λίγο. Παλιά άκουγα την καρδιά μου έντονα κ άκουγα τους χτύπους μέχρι κ τα αυτιά.

----------


## Theodora Thessaloniki

Καλημέρα, είμαι νέα στο Forum και αντιμετωπίζω για πρώτη φορά από 30 Μαϊου του 2014 αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα στο δεξί αυτί. Δηλαδή βουητό- εμβοή συνεχόμενη, απώλεια ακοής, το οποίο το νοιώθω βαρύ και όταν ακούω έντονους και ξαφνικούς θορύβους (χτύπημα τηλεφώνου, κόρνες, κτλ) τους ακούω σαν περίεργους και αλλοιωμένους αντίλαλους, παράλληλα και όταν έχω εσωτερικούς θορύβους π.χ. λόξυγγα, χασμουρητού κτλ. ακούω τους ήχους μου σαν να μικροφωνίζουν, και δεν μπορώ να βρίσκομαι σε μέρη με δυνατή μουσική. Στην αρχή ξεκίνησε πιο ήπια την πρώτη εβδομάδα (ίσως τις πρώτες 5 μέρες) εμφανιζόταν τα συμπτώματα αυτά μέσα στη μέρα γύρω στις 35-40 φορές για δευτερόλεπτα ή λεπτά .. Επισκέφτηκα ορυλά η οποία μου έκανε κάποιες εξετάσεις στο ιατρείο και μου συνέστησε μια αγωγή 3 την μέρα με antinom των 16mg. και μου είπε να κάνω αξονική εγκεφάλου και triplex. Μόλις έφυγα από το ιατρείο με αυτά που άκουσα για το τι μπορεί να είναι δεν τα πολυπίστεψα.. Γενικά είμαι αρκετά δυνατή σαν χαρακτήρας και είπα αποκλείεται να πάθω κάτι μόνιμο. Δεν έκανα την αγωγή ούτε είχα κλείσει ραντεβού για αξονική και triplex. Από την ώρα που έφυγα από το ιατρείο ένοιωθα καλύτερα αλλά αυτό κράτησε μόνο για μια εβδομάδα σχεδόν. Μετά από την εβδομάδα που είμουν καλά, ξαφνικά ξεκίνησα να έχω απώλεια ακοής και εμφάνιση εμβοής για μέρες, κρατούσαν δηλαδή τα συμπτώματα 2-3 μέρες σταματούσαν για λίγα λέπτα μπορεί και 1 ώρα και έπειτα ξανά. Εννοείται πως από εκείνη τη στιγμή ξεκίνησα και τη θεραπεία και είχα κλείσει και ραντεβού για την αξονική και to triplex. Πέριπου στις 21 Ιουνίου επισκέφτηκα τη γιατρό για να τις δείξω τις εξετάσεις και να τις πω ότι μάλλον η θεραπεία είχε θετική επίδραση εφόσον τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες πριν πάω στο Ιατρείο της ένοιωθα καλά τόσο σε θέμα ακοής όσο και στην εμφάνιση εμβοών. Μου έκανε ξανά ακουόγραμμα όπου μου είπε ότι είμουν καλύτερα στην ακοή αλλά στα 4000hz είχα περαιτέρω πτώση!! Μού είπε να τα συνεχίσω για ακόμη 10 μέρες και αν ένοιωθα το ίδιο καλά να επικοινωνήσω μαζί της προκειμένου να μειώσουμε σταδιακά την αγωγή... δυστυχώς κάτι που δεν έγινε ποτέ. Από τις 3 Ιουλίου τα συμπτώματα έγιναν πιο συχνά. Από τις 14 Ιουλίου έχω μόνιμα πλέον βουητό και νοιώθω ότι μειώθηκε και η ακοή μου επικοινώνησα μαζί της αλλά είναι στο εξωτερικό μου είπε να συνεχίσω την αγωγή μέχρι τις 8 Αυγούστου που θα επιστρέψει. Βέβαια έχω κλείσει ραντεβού για αύριο με άλλο γιατρό προκειμένου να πάρω μια δεύτερη γνώμη. Προσπαθώ να είμαι δυνατή, και να φέρομαι φυσιολογικά πρώτα στον εαυτό μου και έπειτα στους γύρω μου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα τελευταία 3-4 χρόνια ήταν πολύ κουραστικά για εμένα κυρίως σε σωματικό επίπεδο λόγο εργασία (είμαι γυμνάστρια-προπονήτρια) και λιγότερο και ψυχολογικό επίπεδο (στο ψυχολογικό κομμάτι ένοιωθα και εξακολουθώ να νοιώθω πολύ καλά και γεμάτη λαμβάνω αγάπη και αποδοχή) Και δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η κόπωση επηρέασε σε κάτι τέτοιο. Για να μην με πιάνει πανικός και να ζω σχεδόν φυσιολογικά τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες που μου συμβαίνουν η εμβοές, και η απώλεια (αυτό που είναι σαφώς πιο ενοχλητικό είναι η εμβοές) μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι έτσι γεννήθηκα, δηλαδή σαν να μη ξέρω πως είναι να ακούς χωρίς εμβοές, να μην κοιτώ το παρελθόν... Η ζωή πάει μπροστά και για κάποιον λόγο θα πρέπει πλέον να ζω έτσι να μην το σκέφτομαι ... μου το θυμίζουν βέβαια αρκετές φορές την μέρα αλλά προσπαθώ να το ξεπερνώ με θετική σκέψη ... Λέω ευτυχώς δεν πονάω .. ακόμη!! Να δω τι θα μου πει και ο γιατρός αύριο?

----------


## silencer

Πιάνομαι από την φράση "ευτυχώς δεν πονάω ακόμη" και σου λέω μπράβο που εσύ η ίδια το αντιμετωπίζεις αισιόδοξα και "ντοπάρεις" τον εαυτό σου. Βέβαια έκανες ένα μεγάλο λάθος: το πήρες πολύ αψήφιστα το πράγμα στην αρχή. Έτσι περίπου έκανα κι εγώ. Θα έπρεπε ήδη να είχες επισκεφθεί κι άλλους γιατρούς. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη ζεις, όχι σε καμιά επαρχία. Κατά τη γνώμη μου η μαγνητική θα έδειχνε περισσότερα πράγματα, αν και από ότι καταλαβαίνω μάλλον δεν τρέχει κάτι με τον εγκέφαλο. Επίσης στη θέση σου θα είχα ήδη μπει στη διαδικασία να αλλάξω και την καθημερινότητά μου. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορείς να απέχεις από περιβάλλοντα με ηχορρύπανση ούτε και ξέρω αν έχεις υποχρεώσεις που σε εμποδίζουν να "κατεβάσεις ρολά" για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις για να προφυλαχθείς πριν εμφανιστούν τα χειρότερα που είναι, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ο πόνος......

----------


## salemale

Καλησπερα κ' παλι σε ολους. Οι εμβοες στον τομεα της ψυχιατρικης αναγονται στην κατηγορια των νευρωσεων (λαθος κ' το topic, που αφορα φοβιες) κ' οι νευρωσεις πολλες φορες, ερχονται κ' παρερχονται.. Υπαρχουν αρκετες καταγεγραμεμενες περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που τους εφυγαν οπως ακριβως ηρθαν δηλαδη ξαφνικα. Αυτο το λεω για το ανιατο της ασθενειας οπως φημολογειται αλλα που δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι.. Επισης για καποιους που ενοχλουνται απο το βουλωμα των αυτιων, υπαρχουν ειδικα κορτικοειδη σπρευ που βοηθουν αποτελεσματικα (ενα τετοιο χρησιμοποιω κ' εγω τον τελευταιο καιρο με αρκετα ικανοποιητικα αποτελεσματα) καθως κ' η ασκηση valsava που σε συχνες καθημερινες επαναληψεις βοηθαει την ευσταχιανη κ' τους μυες του αυτιου να σταθεροποιηθουν κ' να μην βουλωνουν. Να θυμομαστε επισης οτι η επιστημη (που οντως ειχε μεινει πισω στον τομεα των εμβοων) πλεον προχωραει, κυκλοφορει απο περυσι πολυβιταμινουχο φαρμακο που δρα στο φλοιο κ' στους νευρωνες του εγκεφαλου που σχετιζονται με τις εμβοες κ' που ισως να βοηθουσε καποιους απο εδω μεσα ενω υπαρχουν επισης soft lazer με ηχητικα κυματα που παλι εχουν βοηθησει αρκετους κ.τ.λ. Εγω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με το medrol που ανεφεραν καποιοι (ισως το μοναδικο που δεν εχω δοκιμασει στην 20ετη πορεια μου στο χωρο των εμβοων, τις οποιες δεν μπορεσα ποτε να συνηθισω, μαλλον λογω της φυσης τους, αν διαβασετε παλαιοτερη αναρτηση μου θα καταλαβετε), τι ακριβως κανει κ' πως βοηθαει στις εμβοες. Εγω δεν μπορεσα ποτε να τις συνηθισω κ' ποτε δεν θα σταματησω να ψαχνω τροπους ακομη καλυτερης αντιμετωπισης τους η' κ' εξαλειψης τους αλλα κ' γι' αυτο δεν πρεπει να ανησυχειτε γιατι υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι διαφορετικοι τυποι εμβοων κ' με διαφορετικη την εκδηλωση τους απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο. Δεν αναφερω σκευασματα γιατι δεν ξερω εαν επιτρεπεται κ' σε καμια περιπτωση δεν αντικαθιστω τον γιατρο η' τον ειδικο που σας παρακολουθει. Επισης να ξερετε οτι θεωρουνται ασθενεια με διπολικη βαση αντιμετωπισης, απο ειδικευμενο ωρλ. οσον αφορα το παθολογικο κομματι αλλα κ' απο ψυχολογο η' ψυχιατρο οσον αφορα το ψυχολογικο (εφ' οσον βεβαια ειναι εντονες κ' δεν αντεχονται). Τελος να θυμισω οτι οσο πιο γρηγορα τις αντιμετωπισετε απο την εμφανιση τους τοσο περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες εχετε να τις εξαλειψετε (βλεπω πολλους φιλους που τους συνεβησαν προσφατα) κ' ειναι τυχεροι απο αυτη την αποψη γιατι μεσω του forum μπορουν να παρουν πληροφοριες κ' οδηγιες που εμενα μου πηρε πολλα χρονια να βρω, αρκει να ενεργοποιηθητε αμεσα κ' να βρειτε τον καταληλο ειδικο που θα σας βοηθησει κ' να μην πειτε θα περασουν απο μονες τους (λαθος που εκανα κ' εγω) γιατι ειναι υπουλη ασθενεια που με τον καιρο παγιωνεται κ' εντεινεται.

----------


## Geopan7

> Παιδια και εγω εχω εμβοες. Ξεκινησαν το 2012,ομως δεν εδινα καθολου σημασια. Εδω και ενα μηνα λογω καποιων στρεσσογονων γεγονοτων ενταθηκαν.Αν το σκεφτομαι συχνα ειναι και η ενταση των εμβοων μεγαλη,αν δεν το σκεφτομαι συχνα,δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλης εντασης. Πηγα σε ΩΡΛ και μου ειπε οτι η ακοη μου ειναι ΟΚ και οτι δεν εχω κατι παθολογικο. Επισης νιωθω και μια πιεση στο δεξι μου αυτι,σαν να ειναι βουλωμενο.Το εχει κανεις σας αυτο?
> 
> Επισης,υπαρχει καποιος να μου απαντησει για το θεμα της υπερακουσιας? Νιωθω μια μικρη ενοχληση,σαν τσιμπηματα συνηθως, αναλογως με τους θορυβους.Οταν εχεις υπερακουσια,εχεις φοβερο και αβασταχτο πονο στα αυτια απο το θορυβο? Το ρωταω για να διαπιστωσω αν εχω η οχι,αφου τις τελευταιες βδομαδες ξυπναω και κοιμαμαι με αυτη τη σκεψη της υπερακουσιας.Ειχα διαβασει δυο ατομα αυτοκτονησαν μαλιστα απο αυτο,καθως η ιδια τους η φωνη τους προκαλουσε αφορητο πονο! 
> 
> Παρακαλω οποιος εχει υπερακουσια ας απαντησει στην ερωτηση μου. Θεωρω οτι μπορω να διαχειριστω το θεμα των εμβοων,ομως φοβαμαι τα χειροτερα για την εμφανιση της υπερακουσιας!


Έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα εδώ και 1 1/2 μήνα, οταν πλέον ηταν επι μόνιμου βάσεως. Η γυναίκα μου μου θύμισε οτι κάποιες στιγμές ακόμα παλαιότερα ισχυριζομουν οτι το ψυγείο το δικό μας ή του Κατούνη ορόφου έκανε θόρυβο. Αυτη ποτε δεν το άκουγε. Προφανώς είχαν ήδη εμφανιστεί οι εμβοες μου. Τώρα έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα με εσένα και κάποιες βραδιές παλεύω με την ψυχολογία μου. Πήγα σε Ωρυλά ο οποιος μου ειπε οτι η ακοή μου και τα τύμπανα ειναι οκ χωρις πρόβλημα. Μου έδωσε για ενα μήνα ενα αντιπικτικο σε σκόνη για το πρωί και κατι Β βιταμίνες. Βελτιώθηκε αλλα μετά το τελος της θεραπείας στον μήνα μου εμφανίστηκε και πάλι. Ξανα πήγα με ξανα την ίδια εκτίμηση αλλα με δίμηνη θεραπεία και διαφορετικά φάρμακα. Απο μόνος μου πήρα και τα memovigor. Εχτές ηταν η πρωτη ημέρα και ηταν ικανοποιητικό. Πάντως η ένταση αυτη του φαινομένου σε εμενα τουλάχιστον εμφανίστηκε ύστερα απο πολύ άνοδος στην δουλειά και στρες. Προσπαθώ να τα φέρω σε μια ισορροπία, και να δώ τι άλλο μπορω να κανω.

----------


## kavaliero

καλησπέρα σε ολους εγω το επαθα 3 αυγουστου υστερα από εκθεση σε δυνατο ηχο,,λογω δουλειας dj,την επομενη μερα ειχα σημαντικη πτωση ακοης και εμβοες ,,πηγα νοσοκομειο πηρα για 12 μερες κορτιζονη,,,η ακοη βελτιωθηκε αλλα το βουητο παρεμεινε,,,,και γινότανε ενοχλητικο,,,πηρα memovigor ειδα μικρη βελτιωση..αγχωθηκα ,,,αρκετα και αρχισα να χανω τον υπνο μου,,,,πηγα σε νευρωωτολογο στο μαρουσι,,και μου ειπε ότι ειχα ειδη μικρη χρονια βαρηκοια και ότι το στρεσσ και η κουραση μαζι με τον ηχο προκαλεσαν ημικρανικη κριση...η οποια προκαλεσε το βουητο ..είναι ζημεια στον κοχλια και ότι θελει υπομονη και όχι αγχος...μου ειπε να παρω λιγο xanax γιατι ειχα πυροδοτηση του βοητου ΄λογω αγχουσ,,,ειδα μικρη βελτιωση,,,αλλα σταματησα γιατι με αγχωνε η ιδεα να παιρνω αγχολυτικα....δυστυχως ξαναβρεθηκα σε ηχο πριν δεκα μερες και ειχα πυροδοτηση του βουητου,,,βουητο εχω μονο δεξια..και τοτε επαθα κριση πανικου....ξαναπηγα στον νευρωωτολογο και μου ειπε να παρω εξτρα θεραπεια 2 μηνων με αντικαταθλιπτικα και αγχολυτικα,,,μικρεσ ποσοτητεσ,,,και αγχωθηκα ακομα περισσοτερο,,,ακομα δεν εχω ξεκινησει κανω προσπαθεια να διαχειριστω λιγο μονοσ ακομα το βοηυτο μονο λιγο χαναχ παιρνω το βραδυ 0.25 για να μην εχω φοβιεσ,,,καποεσ μερεσ βοηθα καποιεσ όχι,,,καποιεσ μερεσ το βουητο είναι δυνατο καποιεσ λιγοτερο μια μερα μαλιστα για καποιεσ ωρεσ το εχασα και ανοιωσα τοσο ευτυχισμενοσ,,,αλλα δυστυχως επανηλθε,,,,,κοιμάμαι με πολύ δυσκολια 2 3 ωρεσ ..προσπαθωα να μην το σκέφτομαι αλλα ,,,δυσκολεύομαι,,,θα κανω προσπαθεια χωρις τα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και αγχολυτικα λιγο ακομα ,,,,αν δεν τα καταφερω θα τα ξεκινησω,,,,εχω απελπιστεί..

----------


## jer

[QUOTE=kavaliero;501094]καλησπέρα σε ολους εγω το επαθα 3 αυγουστου υστερα από εκθεση σε δυνατο ηχο,,λογω δουλειας dj,την επομενη μερα ειχα σημαντικη πτωση ακοης και εμβοες ,,πηγα νοσοκομειο πηρα για 12 μερες κορτιζονη,,,η ακοη βελτιωθηκε αλλα το βουητο παρεμεινε,,,,και γινότανε ενοχλητικο,,,πηρα memovigor ειδα μικρη βελτιωση..αγχωθηκα ,,,αρκετα και αρχισα να χανω τον υπνο μου,,,,πηγα σε νευρωωτολογο στο μαρουσι,,και μου ειπε ότι ειχα ειδη μικρη χρονια βαρηκοια και ότι το στρεσσ και η κουραση μαζι με τον ηχο προκαλεσαν ημικρανικη κριση...η οποια προκαλεσε το βουητο ..είναι ζημεια στον κοχλια και ότι θελει υπομονη και όχι αγχος...μου ειπε να παρω λιγο xanax γιατι ειχα πυροδοτηση του βοητου ΄λογω αγχουσ,,,ειδα μικρη βελτιωση,,,αλλα σταματησα γιατι με αγχωνε η ιδεα να παιρνω αγχολυτικα....δυστυχως ξαναβρεθηκα σε ηχο πριν δεκα μερες και ειχα πυροδοτηση του βουητου,,,βουητο εχω μονο δεξια..και τοτε επαθα κριση πανικου....ξαναπηγα στον νευρωωτολογο και μου ειπε να παρω εξτρα θεραπεια 2 μηνων με αντικαταθλιπτικα και αγχολυτικα,,,μικρεσ ποσοτητεσ,,,και αγχωθηκα ακομα περισσοτερο,,,ακομα δεν εχω ξεκινησει κανω προσπαθεια να διαχειριστω λιγο μονοσ ακομα το βοηυτο μονο λιγο χαναχ παιρνω το βραδυ 0.25 για να μην εχω φοβιεσ,,,καποεσ μερεσ βοηθα καποιεσ όχι,,,καποιεσ μερεσ το βουητο είναι δυνατο καποιεσ λιγοτερο μια μερα μαλιστα για καποιεσ ωρεσ το εχασα και ανοιωσα τοσο ευτυχισμενοσ,,,αλλα δυστυχως επανηλθε,,,,,κοιμάμαι με πολύ δυσκολια 2 3 ωρεσ ..προσπαθωα να μην το σκέφτομαι αλλα ,,,δυσκολεύομαι,,,θα κανω προσπαθεια χωρις τα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και αγχολυτικα λιγο ακομα ,,,,αν δεν τα καταφερω θα τα ξεκινησω,,,,εχω απελπιστεί..[/Q ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!!!! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ,ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΘΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΗΧΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΣΑΚΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΟΥΡΤΑ,,ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΝΑΡΤΗΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ,ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΜΑΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ!!!ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ,ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΧΟΣ ΜΑΣ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ!!! ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΟΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΡΕΣΣ,ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΤΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΟΥΣΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ,ΑΣΚΟΠΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥ ,ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΣΚΙΝΟ ΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ,ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΧΟΣ ΦΟΒΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΧΟΝΕΤΕ... Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΕΥΤΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΝΧΟΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ.. ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΜΟΥ ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ,ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΤΟΥ.ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ,ΚΟΙΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΞΗ ΑΝΧΩΘΗΚΑ,ΠΡΕΠΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ,ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑ !!!!!!

----------


## mariannaki13

ενδιαφερομαι για το ονομα του εξειδικευμενου γιατρου που πηγες για την εγχειρηση του διαφραγματος...αν μπορεις στειλε μου μην!ευχαριστω

----------


## mariannaki13

ενδιαφερομαι για το ονομα του εξειδικευμενου γιατρου που πηγες για την εγχειρηση του διαφραγματος...αν μπορεις στειλε μου μην!ευχαριστω 


> Kαλησπέρα! Εγώ είχα φοβερές εμβοές. Όταν ήταν ησυχία είχα ένα εργοστάσιο στο αριστερό μου αυτί. Παράλληλα είχα δυσκαταποσία ιδίως όταν ήμουν ξαπλωμένη ανάσκελα, δύσπνοια και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα. Είχα πάει σε 3 διαφορετικούς ωρυλα και τη δυσκαταποσία και τη δύσπνοια την απέδιδαν σε άγχος και τις εμβοές ο ένας μου είπε ότι είχα πάθει ψύξη και ο άλλος αυτό που σου είπε και σένα. Ταλαιπωρήθηκα τουλάχιστον δύο χρόνια με τις εμβοές ώσπου είχε γίνει αφόρητη η κατάσταση. Τελικά αποφάσισα να το δω πολύ πιο σοβαρά και το όλο θέμα ήταν ότι είχα πολυ στραβό διάφραγμα και κάτι πίεζε και μου δημιουργουσε τις εμβοές. Μόλις χειρουργήθηκα, πέρασαν όλα. Και η δύσπνοια και η δυσκαταποσία και κυρίως οι εμβοές την ίδια στιγμή που βγήκα από το χειρουργείο. Αφου με ρώτησε ο γιατρός ''πως είσαι"? και το πρώτο πράγμα που του είπα ήταν... ''πολύ ησυχία έχει''... !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ενδιαφερομαι για το ονομα του εξειδικευμενου γιατρου που πηγες για την εγχειρηση του διαφραγματος...αν μπορεις στειλε μου μην!ευχαριστω
> 
> Όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα δεν ήταν από το άγχος που έτσι κι αλλιώς είχα, αλλά απο το στραβό διάφραγμα. Θα σου έλεγα να πας σε έναν εξειδικευμένο ωρυλά για εγχειρήσεις διαφράγματος για να αποκλείσεις και αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αμα σου στειλει σφυρα μου δεν εχεις συμπληρωσει 50 μυν στο φορουμ οποτε καπουτ κ ψυχραιμοι εκτος αν γραψεις ε-μειλ

----------


## kavaliero

ευχαριστω τον φιλο jer για την απαντηση και ειλικρινα πιστευω πωσ ετσι πρεπει να είναι υσρερα κιολασ από πολύ ψαξιμο στο νετ ,,οντωσ αν και νέος στο θεμα εμβοων εχω πειραματιστεί αρκετα με τροπουσ χαλαρώσεις εχω δει ότι κολυμπηση μασαζ...βοηθαει πολύ ,,,μαλιστα εχω βρει ένα χωρο που κανω μασαζ και εχουν γνωση για μασαζ με βαση στο κομματι των βουητων και ειλικρινα προχτεσ σχεδόν το βουητο το εχασα...απλα το αγχος μου είναι υπερβολικο ,,και επανέρχονται...προσπαθω να βρω τον υπνο μου τωρα με αχολυτικα ...ακομα παλευω με το μυαλο μου.,....εχει δοκιμασει κανεισ το tinnitul softlazer που πουλανε καπου στο συνταγμα,....αξιζει ..ρωτησα και μου ειπαν ότι 20% εχουν δει βελτιώσει.....





























5

----------


## jer

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ KAVALIERO ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ,ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ,ΞΕΧΝΑ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΕΣ, ΞΕΧΝΑ ΒΕΛΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ, ΞΕΧΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΧΕΙΡΗΣΗΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ ,ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΟΦΤΛΕΙΖΕΡ,ΑΚΟΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΕΧΝΙΤΗ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ, ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ. ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ,ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΕΦΕΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ ΣΟΥ. 1 ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΟΥΝΕ... ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ , ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΧΟΝΕΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ , ΓΙΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΥΣ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥΣ , ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ , ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ,ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΟ ,ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΝΧΟΝΕΙ , ΣΟΥ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ ,ΤΗΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΑΣ, ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΗ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ...ΙΣΩΣ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ,ΙΣΩΣ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΣΟΦΩΝ ΚΤΛ , ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΣΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ,ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΦΙΛΕ , ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ, ΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΟΛΑ, ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΣΑΖ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΗ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΙΞΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΟΥ ,ΣΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΧΩΝΕΣΕ,ΣΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΣ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΩΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ? ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ,ΨΑΞΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟΣ? ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ,ΚΑΙ ΚΡΙΤΗΚΑΡΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΟΣ ,ΕΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΚΡΑΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΡΑΔΙΟ.... ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ. ΜΗΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΟΝΟ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΣ.


ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΗ MARIANNAKI13 ΑΦΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΡΑΒΟ ΔΙΑΦΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΕΚΓΕΝΗΘΗΣ?ΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΒΟ ΔΙΑΦΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΕΚΕΙΨΕ? ΟΙ ΕΜΒΟΕΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝΕ? ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ!!! ΤΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ?? ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΡΟΝΙΜΙΤΕΣ ,ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΡΟΝΙΜΙΤΕΣ,ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ? ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΑ,ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΗΝΣΗ.

----------


## silencer

Βρε τυπε, γιατί φωνάζεις, μπορείς να μου πεις;

----------


## kavaliero

Φιλε jer εγω το επαθα μετα από εκθεση σε πολύ δυνατο ηχο για ωρες αφου της πρωτεσ μερες ειχα κιολας σημαντικη πτωση ακοης,,,λογω της χρονια βαρηκοΐας και του δυνατου ηχου προκληθηκε...οκ είμαι αγχωδης αλλα παιζω μουσικη χρονια και τα αυτια μου είναι πειραγμενα ,,,οκ με το στρεσ ναι το δυναμωνει ...αλλα προβλήματα σοβαρου αγχους δεν ειχα απλα ημουνα ηπερδραστιριος και ετρεχα συνεχως να προλάβω τις δουλειεσ...προσπαθω πλεον να αδειαζω το μυαλο μου οσο μπορω από σκεψεισ αλλα όταν μια ζωη σκέφτεσαι συνεχως και εισαι στο τρεξιμο,...ξαφνικα να γινεις coolll και με ένα βουητο στο κεφαλι δεν πιστευω πτι είναι και ευκολο....απλα οι γιατροι δεν γνωριζουν πολλα ,,,αν ξερει κανεια κανενα ειδικο άλλο ωρλ νευρωωτολογο εκτοσ από εκεινον που είναι στο ιατρικο αθηνων ας μας πει,,,!!μια γνωμη ακομα θα την ηθελα..

----------


## efar

Εδω και 2,5 μηνες περιπου εχω σφυζουσες εμβοες στο δεξι αυτι.Ακουω δηλαδη τους σφυγμους μου μεσα στο αυτι μου.Κοντευω να τρελαθω ,εχω κανει τριπλεξ μαγνητικη και αιματολογικες.τιποτα.ο ωρλ μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να τις συνηθησω και μου εδωσε gingo biloba και memovigor2 για 3 μηνες .μετα πρεπει να ξαναπαω να κανω ακοωγραμμα(εχω πτωση της ακοης λογο εμβοων )επισης ,επειδη εχουν παθει βλαβη καποιες συχνοτητες στο αυτι με ενοχλουν συγκεκρημενοι ηχοι οπως το φορτηγο ,ο απορροφητηρας ,η βροχη κλπ....εκει τρελενομαι....την νυχτα ειναι τραγικα τα πραγματα.....εχει κανεις σφυζουζες εμβοες?καποια προταση απο καποιον?.......θα πρεπει να τονισω οτι οι εμβοες ειναι συνεχομενες χωρις διακοπες......δεν σταματαει ΠΟΤΕ μερα -νυχτα

----------


## lefteris 07

Καλημερα κ απο μενα ειναι πρωτη φορα που γραφω μιας το φορουμ αυτο το βρηκα τυχαια οταν εχαχνα στο διαδυκτιο να μαθω για τις εμβοες. Εγω υποφερω απο εμβοες εδω κ 1,5 χρονο περίπου κ στα 2 αυτια ακουω ενα συνεχη ηχο , την ημερα με τη δουλεια μου δεν τον ακουω τοσο πολυ ενω τη νυχτα που πεφτω για υπνο με τρελαινει. Εχω κανει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου πριν 1 χρονο μου ειπαν ολα καλα, εχω παει σε 2 ΩΡΛ μου ειπαν ολα καλα. Εχω χασει απο το 1 αυτι μου το 15 % της ακοης ισως λογω οτι η δουλεια μου εχει κ λιγο θορυβο καποιες φορές. Επισης το βραδυ ακουω κ τους παλμους της καρδιας μου καποιες φορες. Ειχα παρει κ μινιτραν για 2 μηνες γιατι ειχα αγχωθει παρα πολυ, κ το memovigor για 1 μηνα. Διαβασα παραπανω οτι πρεπει να κοιταξω κ το θυροειδη κ τ3 κ τ4 εξετασεις αιματος. Εχει μηπως παρει καποιος memovigor για 3 μηνες κ εχει δει διαφορα; Αξιζει να παρω μαγνησιο citrate οπως διαβασα πιο πανω; Μεχρι τωρα ολοι μου ειπαν οτι ολα καλα , αλλα πως θα απαλλαγω απο τον ηχο (κ φοβαμε μην επιδεινωθει) με το περασμα του χρονου κανεις δεν μπορεσε να μου πει; Ξεχασα να πω οτι πριν 1 μηνα που ξεκινησαν οι εμβοες ειχα κανει ενα μικρο χτυπημα στο κεφαλι γι αυτο κ εκανα τη μαγνητικη. Δεν ξερω αν ποτε θα μπορεσω να απαλλαγω απο τις εμβοες. Αυτα απο μενα ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα.

----------


## silencer

Οι τελευταίοι φίλοι που εγραψαν την εμπειρια τους καταδεικνύουν ότι συνήθως η εκδήλωση των εμβοων δεν είναι φαινόμενο ψυχοσωματικο. Προέρχεται από παρατεταμένη έκθεση του αυτιού σε θόρυβο η από άλλες αφορμές, όπως ένα χτύπημα, μια απότομη αλλαγή στον τρόπο ζωής, πολύ στρες. ΔΕΝ είναι όμως ψυχοσωματικο. Είναι παθολογικό. Στην περίπτωση μου οι εμβοες προϋπήρχαν, δεν έκανα όσα έπρεπε να κάνω για να τις περιορίσω και μετά από χρόνια εμφανίστηκε και η υπερακουσια, το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.
Άλλο σημάδι που μας δείχνει ότι οι εμβοες έχουν παθολογικό υπόβαθρο είναι ότι συνοδεύονται από πτώση της ακοής. Πάντα. Το θέμα είναι ότι η Επιστήμη δε γνωρίζει ποιο ειναΙ το παθολογικό αίτιο άρα δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα για να τις θεραπεύσει. 
Με την εμφάνιση του προβλήματος ο ασθενής πρέπει αμέσως να κάνει νευρωτολογικο έλεγχο, να αλλάξει τον τρόπο ζωής του και αν θέλει να πάρει κάποια συμπληρώματα ή φάρμακα να ρωτάει πάντα το γιατρό του. Εγώ ας πούμε έχω να κάνω τρία χρόνια ακοογραμμα, πράγμα που δείχνει ότι - κακώς- το έχω αφήσει λίγο το θέμα.
Ο κάθε ένας που μπλέκει με το πρόβλημα οφείλει να ψαχτει πολύ μόνος του. Μην περιμένετε βοήθεια και θεραπεία από εδώ.

----------


## kavaliero

Γεια χαρα στους συμπασχοντες..εχω παρατηρησει οτι η ενταση των εμβοων δυναμωνει με ανοιγμα του στοματος σαν να χασμουριεσαι κινισεισ μπρος πισω του αυχενα πιεσεις σε διαφορα σημεια του κρανιου...εγω υστερα απο memovigor 3 μηνες καμια βελτιωση..σταματησα και απο μονος τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και αγχολυτικα....δυσκολο κεφαλαιο αλλα θελει προσπαθεια..αλλες μερες οι εμβοη μου μονο δεξια εχω ειναι δυνατη αλλες χαμηλη..ελπιζω ισως η επιστημη στο μελλον δωσει λυση.αν παντως καποιος βρει εστω κατι που βοηθαει ..εκτος φθσικα το να μην ασχολουμαστε με αυτες. Ασ μας πει..

----------


## kavaliero

file jer....an mporouses na mou steileis to onoma tou therapeyti pou se boithise!!!!to kinito mou 6974708482!

----------


## 0db

Γεια σας.
Εκανα εγραφη μονο γι αυτο το θεμα μηπως και βοθησω κανενα πριν την καταστροφη μιας και το γνωριζω πιστευω πολυ καλα το θεμα.
Διαβασα χοντρες βλακειες και ανακριβειες για το θεμα των εμβοων στο παρων θεμα οπως για παραδειγμα οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικο συμπτωμα
οτι ειναι συμπτωμα καταθλιψης οτι τα ψυχοφαρμακα δεν κανουνε εμβοες κτλπ.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι εμβοες ειναι απο βλαβη του ακουστικου συστηματος και οχι μονο στο 100% των περιπτωσεων.
Ειναι το συμπτωμα ασθενειας που μπορει να ειναι μικρης εως πολυ μεγαλης σοβαροτητας (πχ να οδηγησει ακομα σε αιφνιδιο ή αργο θανατο).

Βλαβη στην ακοη μπορουνε να κανουνε χιλιαδες πραγματα οπως πχ ο θορυβος το αγχος τα ωτοτοξικα φαρμακα και πληθος ασθενειων η λιστα δεν εχει τελειωμο.
Το ακουστικο συστημα ειναι απαραμιλης ακριβειας/λεπτομερειας/πολυπλοκοτητας συστημα και αντιστοιχα πολυ ευαισθητο.
Πχ κατα την διαρκεια ενος μεγαλου αγχους απο την μεγαλη νευρικη δραστηριοτητα μπορει να παθει βλαβη οπως ενα καλωδιο καιγετε οταν περασει μεγαλυτερο των προδιαγραφων του ρευμα απο αυτο.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι απαξ και γινει μονιμη νευρολογικη βλαβη ΔΕΝ υπαρχει επιστροφη ουτε γιατρεια.
Συνηθως (οχι παντα) πριν την μονιμη βλαβη υπαρχουνε προειδοποιητικα σημαδια.
Για οποιον διαβαζει το το θεμα και εχει εμφανισει "φρεσκιες εμβοες" υπαρχουνε πολυ καλες πιθανοτητες να την γλυτωσει ακολουθοντας μερικες απλες οδηγιες.
1) Απομακρυνση απο καθε πηγη θορυβου ακομα και πολυ χαμηλης εντασης
2) Κοψιμο οποιασδηπτε ουσιας η φαρμακου παιρνει (συνταγογραφουμενα και μη φαρμακα/τσιγαρα/ποτα/ναρκωτικα κτλπ)
3) Αφθονο υπνο να κοιματε οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο
4) Να παρει ολα τα διατροφικα στοιχεια απο την διατροφη του 
5) Να παρει νευροπροστατευτικα ( οπως για παραδειγμα βιταμινες Α / Β / C / Ε / N-Acetyl-Cysteine / Acetyl-L-Carnitine / creatine / μαγνησιο / αμινοξεα / υπερβαρικο οξυγονο κτλπ)
6) Το ποιο σημαντικο απο ολα! Να κανει αμεσως ενδοφλεβια κορτιζονη χοντρες δοσεις αν δεν μπορει ενδοφλεβια κανει και απο το στομα την οποια μετα απο συμβουλη γιατρου και αναλογα την ανταποκριση θα σταματησει σταδιακα.
7) Να κανει ολα τα παραπανω αμεσως καθε δευτερολεπτο που καθυστερει αυξανει δραματικα τις πιθανοτητες να καταληξει με μονιμες ή με σοβαροτερης εντασης εμβοες.
8) Αν υπαρχει υποψια μικροβιακης λοιμοξης να παρει μη ωτοτοξικο αντιβιοτικο αλλα παντα σε συνδιασμο με κορτιζονη τουλαχιστο να μεινει λιγο διαστημα η κορτιζονη.
9) Να μην παει αρχικα σε κανενα γιατρο πρωτα να τα παρει και μετα να παει σε γιατρο γιατι ο χρονος δεν ειναι συμαχος δεν μπορει να περιμενει τον γιατρο και ειδικα τον καθε ασχετο γιατρο. Μετα που θα τα παρει εχει ολο το χρονο να παει σε γιατρο υπερεξιδικευμενο
10) Μετα που θα κανει ολα τα παραπανω θα παει για εξετασεις και θα κανει τα παντα μεχρι και το ποιο απιθανο οχι πριν γιατι το προβλημα ειναι τοσο επειγον που πρωτα θελει θεραπεια και μετα ψαξιμο
αμα πατε πρωτα για ψαξιμο και μετα για θεραπεια θα εχει χαθει το τρενο.


Κατι αλλο που θελω ακομα να τονισω ειναι οτι ολα μα ολα σχεδον τα ψυχοφαρμακα αλλα και αμετρητο πληθος αλλων φαρμακων ειναι ωτοτοξικα δηλαδη κανουνε βλαβη στο ακουστικο συστημα
μια λιστα απο αυτα θα βρειτε εδω http://www.hearinglosshelp.com/artic...ugList2013.pdf
Πχ αν δειτε θα καταλαβατε γιατι επαθε εμβοες αυτος που επαιρνε trittico ειτανε ενα καθαρα ωτοτοξικο φαρμακο και τον εκαψε ο αυτος που του το εδωσε.
Οσο για το καραγκιοζη ΩΡΛ που εδωσε antivom μετα απο εναρξη εμβοων και ειχε τον ασθενη να περιμενει δεν θα πω τιποτα ειναι κλασικο παραδειγμα ασχετου που πρεπει να αποφυγετε
οπως και αυτος που του λετε οτι εμφανισατε εμβοες σας κοιταζει λεγοντας σας οτι ειναι ενταξει η ακοη σας και δεν βρισκει κατι παθολογικο η αληθεια ειναι οτι υπαρχει κατι παθολογικο
απλα αυτος δεν μπορει να το βρει, το συμπτωμα και μονο εχει 100% παθολογικα αιτια.
Αρα συνοψιζοντας αμα εχετε αιφνιδια εναρξη εμβοων η χειροτερευση παλαιων ( δεν μιλαω για ημερησιες διακυμανσεις) τοτε καντε αμεσως θεραπεια και μετα πατε σε γιατρο υπερεξιδικευμενο.
Υπερεξιδικευμενος γιατρος για το θεμα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει στην ελλαδα ακομη και οι ποιο ειδικοι ειναι χιλιομετρα πισω απο τους αντιστοιχους τους εξωτερικου.
Η κορτιζονη ειναι το χρυσο φαρμακο για την αιφνιδια εναρξη εμβοων ακομα και στην περιπτωση ακουστικου τραυματος απο θορυβο.

Τελος γι αυτους που εχουνε χρονιες εμβοες υπαρχουνε διαφορες θεραπειες συνοπτικα θα δουνε μερικες εδω http://www.tri2014.org.nz/files/docs...d%20ridder.pdf
Επισης υπαρχουνε και μερικα πειραματικα φαρμακα (AU00063 / AM101 κτλπ) που εχουνε δειξει παραπανω απο ικανοποιητικα αποτελεσμα και η αποτελεσματικοτητα τους εχει να κανει
με την ενταση του προβληματος αλλα και την διαρκεια απο την εναρξη του συμπτωματος.
Δυστηχως δεν εχουνε κυκλοφορησει ακομα θα κυκλοφορισουνε μετα απο 5 χρονια.
Τωρα το μονο που κυκλοφορει ειναι το retigabine (δεν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα) που φαινετε να κανει κατι αλλα εχει σοβαρες παρενεργειες.
Το θεμα δεν μπορει να αναλυθει σε ενα post αλλα προσοχη θελει πολυ ψαξιμο οποιος σας πει να συνηθησετε να το ξεχαστε να μην δινετε σημασια ειναι το λιγοτερο ασχετος/επικυνδινος και να τον αποφυγετε.
Οι εμβοες ειναι το καμπανακι μια παθησης μην τις αγνοητε ψαξτε το μεχρι εκει που δεν παιρνει.
*Οσοι γιατρευτηκανε γιατι ναι εχουνε γιατρευτει παρα πολλοι ειναι αυτοι που δεν συμβιβαστηκανε και το ψαξανε μεχρι τελους μονοι τους με προσωπικη παρατηρηση αλλα και στους καλυτερους τους ειδους γιατρους.*

----------


## kavaliero

FILE 0DB MAKARI NA NIOTHAME KAI EMEIS TO ODB..XAXAXA...AFOY EINAI OLOI ASXETOI...TI ALLO NA PSAXOUME....EGO EIMAI 4 MINES ,,,IDI,,,MONO TA AGXOLUTIKA LIGO BOHTHANE NA KOIMAMAI TOULAXISTON NA MPORO NA LEITOYRGO THN HMERA,,,,KORTIZONI PIRA THN PROTI MERA POU TO EPATHA,,,,BITAMINES ,,,MEMOVIGOR,,,AGEIOSTALTIKA....SE PLIROFORO TO PSAXNOUME OSO DEN PAIRNEI,,,AFOU DEN YPARXEI FARMAKO....KAI AYTOI POU EXOYN PAREI RETIGABINE EINAI METRIMENOI STA DAKTYLA KAI ME DIKOI TOYS EYTHINI ME OLES TIS PARENERGEIES.....MEXRI ME TO PITSBOURG ME TO THANO TO TZOUNOPOULOU MILISA...KAI MOU EIPE FILE DISTIXOS FARMAKO DEN YPARXEI AKOMA,,,,,ESY EIXES EMBOES KAI THERAPEYTIKES...

----------


## 0db

Τα αγχολυτικα ειναι σιγουρο οτι στο τελος θα σε αφησουνε με πολυ χειροτερο προβλημα εμβοων θα αναπτυξεις και κεντρικου τυπου υψισυχνες εμβοες
οι οποιες μετα την διακοπη τους μπορει να μεινουνε για χρονια η να μην φυγουνε τελειως ΔΕΝ ειναι λυση αυτα γιατι δυστηχως ο οργανισμος εχει μηχανισμους
ομοιοστασης και αντισταθμιζει οταν κοψεις τις βενζοδιαδεπινες ο εσωτερικος μηχανισμος της καταστολης των νευρικων μεταβιβασεων θα υπολειτουργει και θελει καιρο να επανελθει (αν μπορει να επανελθει 100%)
με αποτελεσμα χειροτερες εμβοες. Αυτο θα το δεις αμα δοκιμασεις να τα κοψεις... θα παθεις οσο να ναι μια φρικη για αυτο συστηνετε μονο σταδιακη και πολυ αργη μειωση δοσης μεχρι τη
διακοπη για να αποφυγεις το χειροτερο επιληπτικο φαινομενο των εμβοων.
Κορτιζονη τι δοση πηρες ? δεν σε βοηθησε καθολου ? η ησυχια δεν σε βοηθαει ? ο υπνος (εδω ειναι θεμα πως θα κοιμηθεις/ με σωματικη κουραση ομως ειναι δυνατον χωρις ηρεμιστικα) ?
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι πολλες περιπτωσεις δεν σηκωνουνε γιατρεια μονο βελτιωση με αλλαγη τροπου ζωης. Επισης με τον καιρο εξασθενουνε αρκει να μην κανεις περαιτερω βλαβη στην ακοη.
Σημασια εχει το μεγεθος του προβληματος η διαρκεια του και η αιτια (σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις εχουνε σταματησει και μετα απο 20 χρονια εμβοες οταν βρεθηκε η αιτια/κυριως παλμικες χωρις να ειναι απολυτο)
Μερικα success stories απο παλμικες εμβοες http://whooshers.com .
Μια που εχεις παρει ηρεμιστικα ενα δεικτης της σοβαροτητας των εμβοων ειναι να δεις με ποσα mg αντιεπιληπτικη βενζοδιαζεπινη (lorazepam) την σταματαει.
Αν ας πουμε σου σταματαει τελειως με μικρη δοση τοτε δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι σοβαρη η περιπτωση και μαλλον φτιαχνει.
Το retigabine δουλευει ειναι γνωστο αυτο αλλα δεν αντιμετωπιζει την αιτια επειδη ειναι προσφατο το δικο σου εχεις βρει την αιτια ? εχεις μετρησημη βλαβη στην ακοη
με ακουογραμα / ωτοακουστικες εκπομπες ? Αν οχι τα πραγματα εχουνε σιγουρα καλυτερη προγνωση.
Αν δεν εχεις βρει ακρη παρε retigabine για λιγο καιρο και μικρες δοσεις να δεις πως θα παει (σε αυτο το λιγο διαστημα και σε οχι full δοσεις δεν εχει παρενεργειες αξιες λογου)
Σιγουρα θα δεις διαφορα το θεμα ειναι αν θα ειναι μονιμη.
Ειδα τωρα οτι εισαι DJ λοιπον θα σου πω ξεκαθαρα οτι πρεπει απο τωρα να διαχειριστεις ψυχολογικα την αλλαγη εργασιας τουλαχιστον για καποιο διαστημα ενας απο τους λογους τα ατομα που εχουνε σχεση με την μουσικη
εμφασιζουνε σοβαρη ψυχολογικη διαταραχη ειναι αυτος οτι βλεπουνε ξαφνικα να χανουνε την εργασια τους το μελλον τους απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη και κανουνε συνηδητους-υποσυνηδητους υπολογισμους για το μελλον.
Επισης πιθανον καποια στιγμη να εμφανισεις αυτοκτονικη διαθεση να θυμασε οτι καποτε θα ερθει η μαγικη στιγμη να σταματησουνε οι εμβοες αν δεν ζεις δεν θα την ζησεις ποτε αυτη τη στιγμη γιατι φαρκακα ερχονται
οι εμβοες με το χρονο σβηνουνε κτλπ.Οντως ειναι χοντρο στραπατσο αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει το μελλον και οσοι ξεπαρασανε με τον οποιοδηποτε τροπο το αρχικο σοκ πηγανε 100% καλυτερα στη συνεχεια.
Αν προσεξεις και αποσυρθεις απο τους ηχους θα μπορεσεις καποτε να ξανακανεις ελεγχομενη εκθεση σε ηχους αν δεν το κανεις προβλεπω χειροτερα αποτελεσματα.
Στην βλαβη απο τον ηχο ειναι καποια συμπληρωματα που βοηθανε τουλαχιστον να μην συμβει οχι να επαταχθει (δοκιμασε acetylcysteine/B3 non flush μερικες μερες πιστευω οτι θα εχεις 1/10 με 2/10 βελτιωση)
Κανε ενα κοκτειλ με βελτιωτικα ακοης σαν αυτα που εγραψα ποιο πανω παρε retigabine ωστε να σε βοηθησει να κοψεις σταδιακα τα ηρεμιστικα (σου δινω εγγυηση οτι με αυτα θα καταληξεις με πολυ χειροτερο προβλημα / υπερακουσιες / παρατεμενες αυπνιες κτλπ) και αποφυγε καθε λογης ηχους για ενα σεβαστο διαστημα.
Εγω ειχα και εχω σοβαρο προβλημα αλλα ειχα καταφερει για καποιο σοβαρο διαστημα να παω στα 0db με διαφορες θεραπειες.
Ακομα και τωρα μπορω να παω στα 0db καποιες ωρες αλλα οχι με σταθεροτητα και με μεγαλη αλλαγη τροπου ζωης πρακτικα μη λειτουργικου (αποφυγη καθε ηχου/ πολλες ωρες υπνου / κοκτειλ συμπληρωματων φαρμακων κτλπ)

Τελος εχει βρεθει οτι πριν την εκθεση σε θορυβο η χρηση ισχυρων αντιοξειδωτικων προλαμβανει μονιμες βλαβες ετσι αν αναποφευκτα εκτεθεις σε θορυβο
αν εχεις καταναλωσει ποιο πριν N-acetyl-cysteine κρεατινη Acetyl-L-Carnitine nicotinamide riboside βιταμινες A / B / C / D / E μεγαλες δοσεις μαγνησιου δεν θα παθεις τη ζημια που θα παθαινες
εχε το υποψιν σου να εχεις αυτα τα σκευασματα οπως και ειδικου τυπου ωτοασπιδες ωστε να προλαβεις νεα βλαβη.
Αν οταν το επαθες ειχες καταναλωσει αυτα ποιο πριν το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι δεν θα το παθαινες αλλα δυνατη μουσικη/θορυβος σε συνδιασμο με αλκοολ-τσιγαρο και ξενυχτι ειναι δηλητηριωδες κοκτειλ για την ακοη.
Το οτι το ειχες κανει αυτο αμετρητες φορες και δεν ειχε υποπεσει στην αντιληψη σου τετοιο προβλημα ειναι γιατι η ακοη εχει μεγαλες εφεδρειες αλλα καποτε εξαντλουντε και αυτες οπως και η επιδιωρθοτικη δυναμη του οργανισμου.
Οταν οι νεαροι πανε στα clubs και βγαινουνε ψιλοζαλισμενοι και με βουισμα που κραταει λιγη ωρα ειναι τα πρωτα σημαδια πριν την καταστροφη απλως ο οργανισμος ψιλοεπισκευαζει τις βλαβες αλλα δεν μπορει να το κανει για παντα αυτο.
Επισης μια που εισαι dj τωρα μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι καταστροφη εχετε κανει "εσεις οι dj" με τη δυνατη μουσικη σε κοσμο και ποιες ειναι η συνεπειες σε νεους κυριως ανθρωπους
που απο εκει που εχουνε ολη τη δυναμη να φανε τον κοσμο πεφτουνε σε καταθλιψη απο το προβλημα αυτο.
Πιστευω να συμφωνεις οτι για το καλο της υγειας και της οικονομιας πρεπει να μπει λουκετο σε ολους του χωρους που παραγουνε δυνατους ηχους ειτε σε κεντρα διασκεδασης ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο.
Η καταστροφη που παραγουνε αυτοι οι χωροι ειναι τεραστια και ανεπανορθωτη.
Μεγαλη ευθυνη φερουνε και οι γιατροι που δεν εχουνε ενημερωσει τον κοσμο με ζωντανες ιστοριες και παραδειγμα στο σχολειο και απο την τηλεοραση ετσι σχεδον ολοι νομιζουνε οτι η ακοη ειναι
κατι δεδομενο και δεν γνωριζουνε καν το προβλημα της υπερακουσιας και των εμβοων που ειναι πολυ σοβαροτερα προβληματα απο την πτωση ακοης.
Οι ΩΡΛ απλα λενε θα χασετε την ακοη σας ενω πρεπει να λενε θα παθετε βουητα/υπερακουσια/θα χασετε τον υπνο σας θα καταστραφειτε και να δειχνουνε ζωντανα παραδειγμα ατομων που την εχουνε πατησει
ωστε να μπορει να καταλαβει η νεολαια ποιο ειναι το τιμημα.

----------


## kavaliero

File 0db an mporeis se parakalo steile mou minima na se kaleso h pare me dimitris 6974708482

----------


## 0db

> Καλημερα κ απο μενα ειναι πρωτη φορα που γραφω μιας το φορουμ αυτο το βρηκα τυχαια οταν εχαχνα στο διαδυκτιο να μαθω για τις εμβοες. Εγω υποφερω απο εμβοες εδω κ 1,5 χρονο περίπου κ στα 2 αυτια ακουω ενα συνεχη ηχο , την ημερα με τη δουλεια μου δεν τον ακουω τοσο πολυ ενω τη νυχτα που πεφτω για υπνο με τρελαινει. Εχω κανει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου πριν 1 χρονο μου ειπαν ολα καλα, εχω παει σε 2 ΩΡΛ μου ειπαν ολα καλα. Εχω χασει απο το 1 αυτι μου το 15 % της ακοης ισως λογω οτι η δουλεια μου εχει κ λιγο θορυβο καποιες φορές. Επισης το βραδυ ακουω κ τους παλμους της καρδιας μου καποιες φορες. Ειχα παρει κ μινιτραν για 2 μηνες γιατι ειχα αγχωθει παρα πολυ, κ το memovigor για 1 μηνα. Διαβασα παραπανω οτι πρεπει να κοιταξω κ το θυροειδη κ τ3 κ τ4 εξετασεις αιματος. Εχει μηπως παρει καποιος memovigor για 3 μηνες κ εχει δει διαφορα; Αξιζει να παρω μαγνησιο citrate οπως διαβασα πιο πανω; Μεχρι τωρα ολοι μου ειπαν οτι ολα καλα , αλλα πως θα απαλλαγω απο τον ηχο (κ φοβαμε μην επιδεινωθει) με το περασμα του χρονου κανεις δεν μπορεσε να μου πει; Ξεχασα να πω οτι πριν 1 μηνα που ξεκινησαν οι εμβοες ειχα κανει ενα μικρο χτυπημα στο κεφαλι γι αυτο κ εκανα τη μαγνητικη. Δεν ξερω αν ποτε θα μπορεσω να απαλλαγω απο τις εμβοες. Αυτα απο μενα ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα.


Μια υποθεση κανω... μηπως επαθες το βουητο απο ακουστικο τραυμα στη μαγνητικη ? Ειναι γνωστο οτι ατομα με φυσιολογικη ακοη
μπορουνε να βγουνε απο τη μαγνητικη με εμβοες λογω των πολλων db και των κρουστικων ηχων που βγαζει το μηχανημα.
Ακομα και σε γερα αυτια κανει βλαβη ο θορυβος του μαγνητικου τομογραφου ειδικα αμα δεν εχει noise cancellation γι αυτο προσοχη
εξεταση μονο σε αθορυβο μηχανημα και με βιομηχανικου τυπου ωτοασπιδες.

----------


## kavaliero

file 0db tha to ektimousa an milousame tilephonika exeis psaxtei poli opos kai ego sthn ellada einai oloi asxetoi oi giatroi ,,,oloi omos...

----------


## 0db

Δοκιμασε αυτη τη θεραπεια με τα αποπανω συμπληρωματα
http://alt.support.tinnitus.narkive....itus-cure-long
Ακομα και 10-20% να δεις βελτιωση κατι ειναι.
Εγω θα επερνα τα συπληρωματα που εχω γραψει ποιο πανω την ανεκδοτη θεραπεια με pentoxifylline & piracetam οπως και retigabine σε μικρες δοσεις για δοκιμη (βλεποντας και κανοντας με το retigabine).
Φυσικα ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι να ξαναβγεις σε θορυβο για 1 χρονο τουλαχιστο ακομα και σιγανο ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι θα χειροτερεψεις.
Ηχοκαλυψεις μασκαρεματα με ηχους της εμβοης θορυβος υπολογιστη ανεμιστηρακια μηχανικοι σκληροι δισκοι κλτπ ξεχασετα τα μονο χειροτερευση θα φερουνε.
Το τραυματισμενο αυτι δεν το βλαπτουνε ηχοι 80db αλλα και πολυ μικροτεροι (αμαξι/περιπατος στο δρομο) και ειδικα οταν ειναι συνεχεια.
Υπνο να κανεις μονο σε 0db χωρο.Εκει κανει επιδιωρθοση το αυτι στον υπνο αν κοιμασε σε χωρο με ηχους δεν αφηνεις να επισκευαστουνε βλαβες.
Τσιγαρο-ποτο-ηχους-ξενυχτι ξεχασετα για 1 χρονο ειναι ωτοτοξικα και δεν αφηνουνε το αυτι να ανακαμψει.
Ο πανικος και το στρες κανει περαιτερω οργανικη και μονιμη βλαβη στην ακοη μεσω αγνωστου μηχανισμου.
Μαγικες θεραπειες δεν υπαρχουνε ουτε μαγικοι ΩΡΛ οι περισσοτεροι της πιατσας ξερουνε οτι δεν θα σου κανουνε τιποτα θα σε βυζαξουνε λιγο καιρο και δεν θα σου δωσουνε ουτε τις ποιο απλες συμβουλες προστασιας υπνου κτλπ.
Καποιοι δε αμα μυριστουνε αναγκη/ασχετιλα ασθενη τον εκμεταλευουντε για 0δενικου αποτελεσματος ευρωεπισκεψεις η θα του δωσουνε συμβουλες-φαρμακα που δεν κανουνε τιποτα δια να δικαιολογισουνε τις επισκεψεις.
Εσυ ξερεις οτι την επαθες ηχο, coolare κανε τα παραπανω και σε 1 χρονο θα το θυμασε ελαχιστα αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι θα μπορεις να κανεις τις παλιες καταχρησεις χωρις αυστηρα μετρα προστασιας.
Δεν ειναι ομως 100% σιγουρο οτι το επαθες απο ηχο υπο ποια εννοια αν για παραδειγμα ειχες εκθεση στον ιδιο ηχο αλλα εισουνα ξεκουραστος ειχες κοιμηθει καλα δεν ειχες καταναλωσει ωτοτοξικες ουσιες
και ειχες επαρκεια ισχυρων αντιοξειδωτικων (πχ γλουταθιονη ) το ποιο πιθανον οτι δεν θα το παθαινες.
Δηλαδη οι μεγαλες εντασεις κανουνε βλαβη σε συναρτηση με την κατασταση που ειμαστε , την ηλικια κτλπ

----------


## kavaliero

Φιλε 0db ολα αυτα που γραφεις τα γνωριζω μελεταω τις εμβοες 5 μηνες τωρα ειμαι γραμμενος και στο tinnitus talk oti pio ενημερωμενο υπαρχει σημερα.το σχημα p -p-s που προτινεις ενας ανθρωπος ειδε βελτιωση καταγεγραμενα το να δοκιμασω ρετιγκαπινη που θα την βρω κιολας οταν αυτοι που εχουν παρει ειναι μετρημενοι στα δακτυλα με πολλες παρενεργειες συμπληρωματα οκ..αλλα εγω βελτιωση δεν βλεπω μονο με stugeron αγγειδιασταλτικο ειδα λιγο βοηθεια αλλα με αναστατωτη να κοιμηθω ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα μετα απο μια ωρα υπνο πεταγομαι με εβοες στα υψη και κρυαδες και εμβοη και στα δυο αυτια ενω συνηθως ειναι μονο δεξια.επειδη ειναι πολλα αυτα που εχω διαβασει με αναμφιφολα αποτελεσματα γι αυτο σου ειπα να μιλισουμε τηλεφωνικα. Γιατι ειναι μεγαλη συζητηση και θελει τεκμιριωμενες δοκιμες με φαρμακα.οι ελπιδες μου ειναι στι audofony pou piramatizontai aytes tis meres sto londino me ena farmako poy dra stous neyrodiavivastes.....eibai lene stis fasi 2 dokimes se atoma me emboes..elpizo h epistimi na dosei fos se ayth thbkolasi ton emboon.

----------


## 0db

Αμα ειδες διαφορα με το stugeron τοτε λογικα θα δεις και με πιρακεταμη+πεντοξυφυλινη γιατι ειναι καλυτερα αγγειοδιασταλτικα και με λιγες παρενεργειες.
Αυτο που λες οτι πεταγεσαι απο τον υπνο μου μοιαζει με τυπο υπερακουσιας κοινως επιληψια στο ακουστικο συστημα..
retigabine εδω τα φαρμακεια δεν εχουνε εκτος και το παραγγειλεις να στο φερουνε απο εξω βεβαια θα το πληρωσεις ακριβα.
Μπορεις να το παρεις online απο https://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk απλα πρεπει να τους στελεις συνταγη με ταχυδρομειο.
Το ακουογραμμα σου πως ειναι (συχνοτητα-απωλεια) και σε ποια συχνοτητα/ες εχεις την εμβοη ? ειναι και στα 2 αυτια? γιατι ο dj συνθηθως της παθαινει στο 1 που ακουει το επομενο τραγουδι της αλλαγης και η ενταση των ακουστικων ειναι ποιο μεγαλη απο του club... Ειναι φιξαρισμενη και σταθερη ή εχει διακυμανσεις ? Σταματαει ποτε καθολου ή να ελλατωνεται πολυ ? εχεις βουλωμα/πιεση/πονο στο αυτι εστω και ελαφρυ (ειναι ενδειξη υπερακουσιας) ?
Αν δεν μπορεις να βρεις το retigabine βρες το leviracetam (keppra ή γενοσημα) που υπαρχει εδω αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο δραστικο οσο το retigabine επισης εχει λιγοτερες παρενεργειες και οχι τοσο σοβαρες.
Για το αντιεπιληπτικο στο λεω για να φυγεις οσο γινεται ποιο γρηγορα απο τις βενζοδιαζεπινες ειναι καταστροφη για τις εμβοες σε βαθος χρονου.

----------


## kavaliero

KALA XRISTOYGENNA SE OLOUS ..ELPIZOUME TO 2015 NA EINAI H MAGIKH XRONIA POU THA ERTHEI LISI STO PROVLIMA EMBOES... KAI FILE ODB AKOMA PERIMENO NA MILISOUME TILEFONIKA(6974708482)...DINAMI KAI PISTI SE OLOUS TOYS SIMPASXONTES,,,!

----------


## antwnis1992

> Ρε παιδιά μια γνώμη όσοι γνωρίζουν κάτι σχετικό. 
> Εδώ και κανα 5 μηνο έχω κάποιες εμβοές στα αυτιά (κουδουνισμα) το οποίο είναι χαρακτηριστικό όταν έχει ησυχία , ενώ άλλες φορές το ακουω αν συγκεντρωθώ σε αυτό , παρόλο που -για παράδειγμα- μπορεί να εχω την τηλεόραση ανοιχτή. 
> 
> Πήγα σε ωριλά , μου έκανε εξετάσεις και δεν μου βρήκε κάτι. Μου είπε πως αυτο που ακους ειναι εσωτερικοί ήχοι του σώματος και απλά συγκεντρώνεσαι εκει. 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων , εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω εμβοές,εντάξει μπορώ και έχω κανονικούς ύπνους , γυμνάζομαι , είμαι κανονικά στα κιλά μου , τρώ καλά, δεν καπνίζω , δεν πίνω κτλ . 
> 
> Ανυσηχώ μήπως αυτό είναι συμπτωμα απο άγχος ή απο στρες - γενικά τον τελευταίο χρόνο είμαι σχετικά αγχωμένος, χονδρικά επειδή είμαι άνεργος και ψάχνω να βρω τι θα κάνω και εχω κάποιες ανασφάλειες - στο μεταξύ βιώνω και τι συνέπειες της ανεργείας πχ είμαι λίγο απότομος , απόλυτος και δεν είμαι και τόσο αισιόδοξος για το μέλλον. Εχω ψηλοφοβηθεί με το θέμα , μήπως είναι εκδήλωση ψυχοσωματική ή κάτι τέτοιο. 
> 
> Οποιος θέλει να σχολιάσει κάτι σχετικό ελεύθερα. Ευχαριστώ.


ΕΙΜΑΙ 23 ΕΤΩΝ φίλε μου έχω το πρόβλημα της αιφνίδιας κώφωσης. άρχισε ξαφνικά 2 μέρες μετά απο θάλασσα πιθανολογώ πώς δεν πρέπει να ναι απο αυτό το βράδυ λοιπον που πριν κοιμηθώ με ποιάσανε βοητά στο δεξί αυτί λέω δεν ειναι τιποτα θα περάσει πεφτω λοιπόν για ιπνο το πρωί ξυπνησα με τρελά βοητά να μην πολυλογώ πήγα νοσοκομειο στον εαυγγελισμό με βοητά και σαν να ναι μπουκωμένο το αυτί κάθομαι 4 μέρες είχα πεθάνει απο την στεναχωρια μου ένιωθα μισός! Μου δώσανε κορτιζονούχα ενδοφλέβεια και κάτι αντιηκά και επανήλθε στο 80% η ακοή μ μετά απο 4 μέρες που με διώχνανε.(μου δώσανε και μια εξέταση μαγνητική που δεν την έκανα ποτέ) αυτές τις μέρες έχουν επανέλθει τα βουητά σε χαμηλότερη ένταση στον υπνο σε τρελένουν ομως ακούω καπως. ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΜΠΩ νοσοκομιο αλλα πιθανον να το κανω.

----------


## 0db

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύεται η προτροπή για λήψη/αποφυγή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής).

----------


## silencer

Αγαπητέ 0db είστε ιατρός; Φοιτητής ιατρικής, Νοσηλευτής; Κάτι σχετικό;

----------


## kavaliero

Χαχα!!!!καλη χρονια στους συμπασχοντες,,,,!γεια σου φιλε silencer...πως ειναι η κατασταση σου?

----------


## silencer

Kavaliero καλησπέρα. Άριστη η κατάσταση μου όσον αφορά το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε εδώ μέσα. Αντιμετωπίζω αλλού ειδους προβλήματα υγείας, ιασιμα μεν αλλά εκεί που μου περνάει το ένα αρχίζει τ άλλο. Τέλος πάντων, να επαναλάβω πως εγώ την υπερακουσια την ξεπέρασα με υπομονή και με αποχή από την εργασία μου για έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο. Αν δεν έκανα αυτήν την θυσία θα ήμουν ακόμη στα ίδια. Γιατροί και φάρμακα δεν μου έκαναν τίποτα. Παροδικά μόνον με βοηθησε η θεραπεία με λευκό θόρυβο...

----------


## 0db

Η υπερακουσα ειναι συμπτωμα νοσου.Σχεδον ολοι οι ελληνες ΩΡΛ ουτε που καν την αναγνωριζουνε.
Μπορει αυτη η νοσος να ειναι παροδικη δηλαδη να μην γινετε σωστα η καταστολη των νευρικων μεταβιβασεων γιατι δεν δεν λειτουργουνε
σωστα καποιοι νευροδιαβιβαστες (GABA) συνηθως υπαρχει πανικος αυπνια και αγχος μαζι.
Η θεραπεια αυτης της περιπτωσης ειναι να απομακρυνεις καθε παραγοντα που εκλυει αυξημενη νευρικη δραστηριοτητα
να κανεις καλους υπνους και να αποφευγεις τελειως του ηχους μεχρι να σου περασει.Η εκθεση σε ηχους ενω εχεις υπερακουσια ειναι ισοδυναμο της καταστροφης.
Η υπερακουσια δεν χειροτερευει με την υσηχια αντιθετως καλυτερευει. Οι θορυβοι μονο χειροτερη χημια κανουνε ακομη και οι ηχοι χαμηλης εντασεως.
Σε αιφνιδια εναρξη υπερακουσιας χωρις να ειναι γνωστη αιτια η θεραπεια ειναι μερικες μερες κορτιζονη ξεκουραση αποφυγη αγχους σωστη διατροφη κτλπ. 

Υπαρχουνε φαρμακευτικες ουσιες που καταστελουνε (σε επιπεδο νευροδιαβιβαστων) την υπερκουσια αλλα στο τελος σε αφηνουνε με μεγαλυτερο και αλυτο προβλημα τετοιες ειναι ολα τα ψυχοφαρμακα/αντιεπιληπτικα
και κυριως οι βενζοδιαζεπινες. Μακρια απο αυτα τα πραγματα γιατι μπορει να κανετε ενα απλο προβλημα τεραστιο και αλυτο.*Ειδικα μακρια απο τις βενζοδιαζεπινες* σε περιπτωσεις εμβοων ή υπερακουσιας.

Φυσικα οταν ειναι γνωστο το οργανικο αιτιο που προκαλεσε την υπερακουσια θεραπευεις αυτο γιατι σε οργανικο αιτιο οφειλετε η υπερακουσια.
Ακομα και η δυσλειτουργια στο GABA οργανικο αιτιο ειναι.

Ειναι πολυ συχνο υπερακουσια και εμβοες μετα απο ακουστικο σοκ η θεραπεια ειναι παντελης αποχη απο τους ηχους για μεγαλο διαστημα μεχρι που να νιωσετε ανετα.
Πολυς και καλος υπνος μειωση αγχους πανικου μη χρηση ναρκωτικων ουσιων (οπως βενζοδιαζεπινες) και ο χρονος θα δωσουνε τη λυση.
Καποια συμπληρωματα διατροφης βοηθανε οπως η acetylcysteine / μαγνησιο / βιταμινες / αμινοξεα κτλπ

----------


## silencer

Kavaliero καλησπέρα. Άριστη η κατάσταση μου όσον αφορά το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε εδώ μέσα. Αντιμετωπίζω αλλού ειδους προβλήματα υγείας, ιασιμα μεν αλλά εκεί που μου περνάει το ένα αρχίζει τ άλλο. Τέλος πάντων, να επαναλάβω πως εγώ την υπερακουσια την ξεπέρασα με υπομονή και με αποχή από την εργασία μου για έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο. Αν δεν έκανα αυτήν την θυσία θα ήμουν ακόμη στα ίδια. Γιατροί και φάρμακα δεν μου έκαναν τίποτα. Παροδικά μόνον με βοηθησε η θεραπεία με λευκό θόρυβο...

----------


## kavaliero

Η υπερακουσια και ο πονος στο αυτι ειναι μεγαλο βασανο επισης..εγω πχ πρωτα παρουσιασα εμβοη και μετα απο 2 μηνες υπερακουσια οντως πιστευω οτι ειναι καθαρα θεμα του νευροδιαβιβαστη και του αγχους νευρικοτητας αυπνιας που εχω λογω tinnitus.απλα ακομα ειμαι μπερδεμενος η βαρηκοια μου αριστερα ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο οτι δεξια και η εμβοη ειναι δεξια και στις κρισεις καμια φορα παει και αριστερα.επισης η βαρηκοια μου μπορει να προυπυρχε μου ειπαν καποιοι λογω δουλειας ...και δεν προκαλεσα εξτρα βαρηκοθα σε μια βραδια. Αλλα δεν εχω ακουογραμμα για να ξερω πριν το τραυμα μου..εγω ομως ακουω οπως ακουγα παντα..γι αυτο δεν ειμαι ακομα σιγουρος αν οντως εχω ακουστικο τραυμα η οχι.μου προτειναν να κανω οξυγονο αλλα ειμαι 5 μηνες και δεν ξερω αν βοηθησει γιατι ακομα δεν ξερω αν οντως η ζημια ειναι τραυμα.εγω μπορω και διαφοροποιω την εμβοη με μασιμα κινησεισ αυχενα πιεσεις κρανιου ενω γνωρισα καποιους πχ που δεν τα εχουν αυτα..τι να πω μονοι μας ψαχνωμαστε...οι γιατροι αχρηστοι..να βγαλουν κανα ευρω ..ενημερωση 0. Γιατρος σου λεει..

----------


## kavaliero

Επισης το υπερβαρικο οξυγονο το φοβαμαι μη μου χειροτετεψει υπερακουσια γιατι τελευται ειναι καπως οκ.η μη μου χειροτετεψει εμβοη..αν ημουνα στον πρωτο μηνα θα το κανα τωρα ομως δισταζω...γιατι ουτε αυτοι δεν ξερουν αν βοηθησει..

----------


## silencer

Kavaliero τι δουλειά κάνεις αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## kavaliero

file silencer idiotikos yppalilos eimai se grafeio ..alla 20 xronia ekana deyteri doyleia dj...tora stop!!!Τωρα μπλέξαμε με το tinnitus kai thn yperakoysia eytyxos teleytaia h yperakoysia einai arketa ok ligo pono mono exo alla oxi synexeia,,,.exo psaxtei oso den pairnei neyroepistimones gynamai kai orilades...afoy ekei exo einai oloi atzamides,,,,

----------


## 0db

πονος στο αυτι ?
Καταρχην τσεκαρε μην ειναι καμια ωτιτιδα και στα κανει αυτα.
Τι ακουογραμα εχεις ?
Αν δεν ειναι κατι στο εξω η μεσαιο αυτι μικροβιο ιος κτλπ και οντως εχεις υπερακουσια στην υπερακουσια πιανει και ενα πονος στο αυτι αλλα ιδιοτυπος
μοιαζει με βουλωμα/πιεση και λεγεται tensor typampani syndrome / ο εγκεφαλος επειδη δεν δεχεται ηχους στελνει σημα στο τυνων το τυμπανο μυ να το σφυξει για να μην περνανε
οι ηχοι. Αν ειναι απο υπερακουσια ο πονος αυτος πρεπει να ανταποκρινεται στο depon με μισο ή 1 depon πρεπει να βλεπεις διαφορα.
Δεν πρεπει ομως να περνεις depon για ειναι ελαφρα οτοτοξικο αλλα για μισο να κανεις το τεστ δεν θα παθεις κατι.
Βεβαια το depon πιανει και τον πονο απο την ωτιτιδα οποτε δεν ειναι διαφοροδιαγνωστικο.

Την υπερακουσια την επαθες σε δευτερο χρονο μετα τις βενζοδιαεπινες και τον πανικο ? Εαν ναι τοτε η υπερακουσια ειναι απο εκει και θα φυγει μετα
απο καιρο που θα τις κοψεις. Σιγα σιγα ομως η διακοπη γιατι η αποτομη διακοπη θα σου κανει μεγαλη ζημια και στην εμβοη που θα χειροτερεψει πιθανον και μονιμα
και στην υπερακουσια . Τα φαρμακα αυτα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα κοψεις (ποιο δυσκολο απο το τσιγαρο / περιπου ιδιο με την ηρωινη) ειδικα αν τα παιρνεις καιρο.
Αν συνεχισεις να παιρνεις κανεις εγκλημα.

----------


## kavaliero

επειδή τελευταια δεν πολυφοραω ωτοασπίδες υστερα από διάβασμα σε ξενα φορουμ εδωσα χωρο στον εγκεφαλο μου να δουλεψει με την ευαισθησια σε ηχους και πλεον η υπερακοια μου είναι σχετικα καλα,,ωτοασπιδεσ εχω μαζι μου αλλα της χρησιμοποιω μονο όταν ο ηχος που θα βρεθω θα είναι πολύ μεγαλος..εχω βαρηκοια και στα δυο αυτια μου με λιγο μεγαλυτερη στο αριστερο αλλα η μονιμη εμβοη μου είναι δεξια τα βραδια όταν ξυπναω εχω και στο αριστερο ομοσ εμβοη.AKOYOGRAMMA δεξια είναι μεχρι και της 2000 -10 db στης 4000 στις 8000 και στις 10000 κανω βουτια στα - 40 db ENV ARISTERA MEXRI TIS 2000 επισης - 10 db stis 4000 -40 db stis 8000 - 50 kai stis 10000 - 60db...αυτό κανεια ακομα δεν μου εξηγησε το αυτι με την μεγαλη ζημια είναι το αριστερο γιατι η μονιμη εμβοη και η υπερακοια είναι δεξια,??,,nac και βιταμινεσ Β ΔΕΝ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΝ!!PHra kai b12 megales doseis tipota malista me anastatonoyn kai dynamonei ligo to tinnitus..tis benzodiadepamines tis exo kopsei kairo tora sthn arxh omos kana dimino me bohthisane giati to agxos moy htan sta kokkina kriseis panikou aypnies meres....οξυγονο τελικα δεν θα κανω είμαι ηδη 5 μηνες και πιστευω δεν θα δω διαφορα ασε που κοστιζει και 70 ευρω την φορα,,, soft laser kai τετοια ακομα δεν ξερω,,,,σκέφτομαι και για επανεκπαιδευση trt βρηκα καποιον στην αθηνα που το φερνει από γερμανια....το μονο προστοπαρων που βοηθα είναι σε εμενα χαμαμ σαουνα μασαζ κολυμβιση...πειραματικα φαρμακα με φουλ παρενέργειες δεν είμαι σε θεση να δοκιμασω προς το παρων τι ναπω...ligo stugeron λεω να ξαναπαρω γιατι σαν να βοηθησε αλλα λογω αγχουσ και πανικοθ το εκοψα...μπλέξαμε με αυτην την κολαση,,,,,παρακολοθθω τις εξελιξεισ και περιμενω μεγαλο μαρτυριο κοιμάμαι 6 ωρεσ το πολύ με διαλειματα....νοσταλγω την παλια ζωη μου ...όταν χασεισ κατι το αναπολεις...στιγμες απολυτης σιωπης///ΧΑΘΗΚΑΝΕ!!!

----------


## 0db

Ασχετα αν περασουνε οι εμβοες η οχι η ακοη σου βαση στατιστικων μελετων εχει σοβαροτατη πιθανοτητα να εχει παθει βλαβη απο *θορυβο + οτωτοξικες ουσιες*
Γνωμη μου μην ξαναεκτεθεις σε θορυβο + σταματα οτι ουσιες παιρνεις πχ το τσιγαρο/ηλεκτρονικο το αλκοολ ειναι γνωστες οτωτοξικες ουσιες επισης οι αντιβιωσεις ειναι οτωτοξικες και ορισμενες πολυ οτωτοξικες η ασπιρινη και πολλες αλλες ουσιες γενικα οτι ουσια βαζεις μεσα σου να τσεκαρεις για οτωτοξικοτητα απο τις λιστες οτωτοξικων ουσιων.
Βεβαια δεν ειπες και τι ηλικια εχεις γιατι μπορει ενα μερος της πτωσης να ειναι και απο εκει.

Σε καθε περιπτωση επειδη ο θορυβος και η οτωτοξικοτητα απο ουσιες κανουνε τετοιου τυπου πτωση ακοης υπαρχει σοβαρη περιπτωση να εχεις απο εκει τη βλαβη και σταματα και τα 2.
Τωρα μπορει να υπαρχει και καποιο νοσημα που σου κανει βαρηκοια και πρεπει να το ερευνησεις αν σηκωνει θεραπεια παντως την αποφυγη θορυβου και οτωτοξικων ουσιων πρεπει να την κανεις αποσδηποτε
γιατι δρουνε συνεργιστικα ολα αυτα που κανουνε βλαβη στην ακοη. Στο λεω γιατι αν συνεχισεις ετσι μετα θα εχεις προβλημα να ακους σωστα την ομιλια.
Αν διατηρησεις την ακοη απο εδω και περα σταθερη χωρις να κανεις παραπανω βλαβη με την παροδο του χρονου τα βουητα τα "σβησουνε".
Δηλαδη θα σιγανεψουνε αρχικα ωστε να μην σε ενοχλουνε στον υπνο και μετα υπαρχει περιπτωση εκει που δεν το περιμενεις και το εχει ξεχασει να σταματησουνε τελειως.
Για να συμβει αυτο ομως πρεπει να μην κανεις αλλη βλαβη στην ακοη. Υπαρχουνε γνωστα πραγματα που κανουνε βλαβη περιορισε τουλαχιστον την βλαβη απο αυτα.
Για τα αγνωστα ψαξε το αλλα ανεξαρτητα του αν θα βρεις καποια αλλη αιτια τα γνωστα που κανουνε βλαβη μην τα αγνοεις γιατι θα σου χειροτερεψουνε τα βουητα και δεν θα μπορεις μετα αν συνεχιζεις να κανεις βλαβη ουτε να ακους ομιλια σωστα.

Υποψιν εχω πολυ σοβαροτερη βλαβη ακοης και επειδη καταφερα να την σταθεροποιησω / να μην κανω παραπανω βλαβη δηλαδη δεν εχω βουητα.
Τα βουητα τα κανει η διαφοροποιηση στην ακοη.Φροντισε απο εδω και περα να μην κανεις αλλη διαφοροποιηση μεχρι να συνηθισει ο εγκεφαλος αυτα τα ορια ακοης που εχεις.
Καθε νεα βλαβη θα δυναμωνει τα βουητα η σταθεροποιηση θα τα ελατωνει με τον παροδο του χρονου.
Τα βουητα περνανε αλλα οχι μονα τους θελουνε αλλαγη τροπου ζωης και συνηθειων τα αυτια σου πλεον δεν ειναι 20αρη και καινουρια.

Βελτιωση απο τοτε που επαθες τα βουητα εχεις βελτιωση ειναι σταθερα ή εχεις χειροτερευση ειναι κυμαινομενα η δεν αλλαζουνε ?

----------


## kavaliero

Ειμαι ηδη 5 μηνες τελευταια εχουν χαμηλωσει λιγο αλλα γενικα εχω σκαμπανεβασματα ομως γενικα.προστατευω τα αυτια μου οσο μπορω και δεν παιρνω φαρμακα κανω υγειηνη ζωη και καλη διατροφη.παιρνω μονο b12 τωρα .και λιγο μελατονινη το βραδυ για υπνο.απο το πολυ ψαξιμο γνωριζω οτι οντως η διαφορα στην ακοη κανει της εμβοες.η εμβοες μου ειναι ιδιας συχνοτητας με την συχνοτητα που εχω μεγαλυτερη απωλεια.λεω να δοκιμασω επισης αμινοξεα αυτα που παιρνουν στα γυμναστηρια για καλυτερη υποστηριξη ολου του οργανισμου.επισης ψαχνομαι με εμπειρους χρηστες απο εξωτερικο και σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω λειζερ.οχι αυτο που πουλανε ελλαδα πιο ισχυρο.εχει οντως καταγεγγραμενες περιπτωσεις που βιηθησανε πολυ εως και εξαφανιση.βοηθανε τα λαιζερ σε ανναγεννηση των τριχωιδων ακουστικων κυττατων κερδιζεισ ντεσιμπελ με τον καιρο και ετσι σιγα σιγα μειωνεις εμβοες..απλα ακομα αυτο το ψαχνω επειδη μεχρι να ξεκινησει η βελτιωση αν ξεκινησει φυσικα οι εμβοες δυναμωνουν σημαδι λενε οτι το λειζερ δουλευει...πολυ ψαξιμο τι να κανουμε με αυτη την μαλακια που μπλεξαμε

----------


## kavaliero

Ειμαι 39 χρονων και πλεον η ζωη μου εχει αλλαξει 360 μοιρες.προσεχω αρκετα την διατροφη μου.με τον υπνο ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα αλλα οταν κοιμαμαι καλα την αλλη μερα ειναι καπως χαμηλωτερες οι εμβοες.ρε 0 db παρε με ενα τηλ να τα πουμε ρε φιλε...βλεπω οτι εχεις ψαχτει πολυ και εσυ ...και πλεον εισαι οκ εγω ακομα τραβαβ καναλι.

----------


## 0db

Η ακοη που εχεις για 39 χρονων δεν ειναι καλη. Περαν τις βλαβης που εχεις κανει απο το djιλικι μπορει να εχεις και γονιδιακο προβλημα και παθαινεις πτωση ακοης.
Υπαρχουνε και γονιδιακα προβληματα που χωρις εκθεση σε ηχους δεν χανεις τοσο πολυ ακοη αλλα με εκθεση σε ηχους χανεις ταχυτατα την ακοη σου
δηλαδη τα προβληματικα γονιδια εκφραζονται οταν εκτειθεσε σε ηχους (αυτο ειναι απλα μια υποθεση δεν το ξερω...) . 
Τσεκαρε αυτο http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK1434/ .
Επισης γνωμη μου ειναι να δοκιμασεις για λιγο διαστημα retigabine. Καποια απο τα γονιδιακα προβληματα στην ακοη σχετιζονται με τα potassium channels που ενεργοποιει το retigabine.
Δοκιμαζεις και αναλογα βλεπεις πως παει το πραμα αν παει καλυτερα συνεχιζεις αν οχι το παρατας.
Θα σου πω οτι εμενα οταν με πιασανε με ταλαιπωρησανε 1.5-2 χρονια μου περασανε και ημουνα χωρις βουητα για χρονια αλλα με ξαναπιασανε γιατι δεν προσεξα αρκετα και εκανα τα ιδια λαθη. Δεν εχω ξεμπλεξει ακομα.
Απλα να ξερεις οτι τα αυτια σου πλεον εχουνε προβλημα ακομα και να σου περασουνε μην κανεις τα ιδια λαθη θελει μονιμη αλλαγη τροπου ζωης.DJλικι τελος.Μουσικες σε εντασεις τελος.Μπορει να σου κανει
καποιο σοβαρο ψυχολογικο προβλημα στην αρχη αλλα θα σβησει με την παροδο του χρονου.
Εδω που τα λεμε οι δυνατες μουσικες απαγορευονται για ολους ειτε εχουνε προβλημα στην ακοη ειτε οχι το ανθρωπινα αυτια δεν εχουνε σχεδιαστει να αντεχουνε τετοιες εντασεις.
Τα κεντρα που εχουνε δυνατη μουσικη πρεπει να σφραγιζονται και να κατεδαφιζονται γιατι με τις εμβοες και την υπερακουσια που προκαλουνε καταστρεφουνε τελειως τις ζωες πολυ νεων ανθρωπων που ειναι στην ποιο παραγωγικη ηλικια.

----------


## kavaliero

φιλε ΟDB ΜΗΠΩς ΕΙΣΑΙ O MW APO TO TINNITUS TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pouskidis

Παιδια ξερει κανεις που μπορω να κανω εκα ανουογραμμα υψηλων συχνοτητων? Ειμαι μπερδεμενος στο αν εχω εμβοες απο ακουστικο τραυμα η απο μικροαγγειακη συμπιεση (microvascular compression). Το δευτερο αντιμετωπιζεται με επεμβαση, φανταζομαι οχι Ελλαδα. Δυστυχως μεχρι στιγμης ακρη δε βγαινει, και ισως ενα ακουογραμμα υψηλων (μεχρι 12 η 16 KHz) ξεκαθαρισει τα πραγματα αφου εκει θα φανει η πιθανη πτωση στις ψηλες (στο ενα αυτι).

----------


## kavaliero

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## orfeas92

Χαιρετώ κ' εγώ την παρέα με τη σειρά μου! Πριν από περίπου 2 χρόνια είχα περάσει μια γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται(αρρωστοφοβία, ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ, μυικές συσπάσεις παντού, κόπωση κλπ.) Ακολούθησα μια αγωγή με φάρμακα, αλλά μετά από 1-2 μήνες που άρχισα να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα, τα σταμάτησα. Το θέμα είναι ότι από τότε, νοιώθω ότι έχω αλλάξει. Είμαι δηλαδή πολύ πιο επιρρεπής και ευαίσθητος στο άγχος, ενώ που και πού δεν λείπουν κάποια σωματικά συμπτώματα από τα παλιά. Ο λόγος που γράφω εδώ, είναι διότι από το περασμένο πάσχα και μετά αντιμετωπίζω ένα θεματάκι με εμβοές. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, κάποιες φορές στο άσχετο, ή πιο συχνά όταν είμαι σε κάποια υπερένταση, νοιώθω στιγμιαία μια πίεση ακριβώς πάνω από την οπή του αυτιού και ακολουθεί μια στιγμιαία εμβοή υψηλής συχνότητας η οπόια έχει συνεχώς μειούμενη ένταση μέχρι που σε 2-3 το πολύ δευτερόλεπτα περνάει. Η συχνότητα δεν είναι συγκεκριμένη, μπορεί να με "ξεχάσει" 15 μέρες, μπορεί και να συμβεί 2-3 φορές την ίδια μέρα. Όταν πρωτοξεκίνησε, σε πάει σε ΩΡΛ, ο οποίος αφού με εξέτασε, διαβεβαίωσε που η ακοή μου είναι εντάξει αλλά και ότι τα αυτιά μου είναι καθαρά. Καταλήγω λοιπόν στο συμπέρασμα ότι και αυτό είναι νευρικής φύσεως. Στεναχωριέμαι πολύ που στα 23 μου χρόνια ασχολούμαι συνεχώς με διάφορες ενοχλήσεις, απασχολώντας το μυαλό μου με το να δημιουργώ δυσοίωνα σενάρια. Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο? Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για άλλη μια φορά! :-)

----------


## kavaliero

Φιλε ορφεα μακαρι να ειχα και εγω τετοια εμβοη που λες.η δικη μου ειναι 24\7. Συνεχως μαζι μου...αφου τα ακουογραμματα σου ειναι φυσιολογικα και δεν ειναι συνεχομενη λογικα ειναι ψυχολογικου παραγοντα λογω αχουσ.κανε πραγματα εναντια στο αγχος σου..χαλαρωσε ταξιδεψε.γυμνασου..μην σκεφτεσαι διαρκως...οι εμβοες ειναι θεμα υπερλειτουργιας νευρωνων..που σε σενα ευτυχως ειναι οχι λογω βαρηκοιας..χαλαρωσε ....

----------


## orfeas92

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση! Σου έχει πει ο νευρολόγος ότι μπορεί να οφείλεται σε ψυχολογικά αίτια? Γιατί ο ωριλά μου είχε πει πως δεν δημιουργούνται από ψυχολογικά αίτια, υπάρχουν από άλλη αιτία και με το άγχος επιδεινώνονται.. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η δουλειά μου έχει πολλά ταξίδια και πολύ άγχος/κούραση(δόκιμος αξιωματικός στο ναυτικό),αλλά όλα με έπιασαν περισσότερο όταν ήρθα σπίτι να ξεκουραστώ πριν πάω πίσω στη σχολή μου! Πόσο καιρό σε απασχολεί αυτό? Είναι και από τα δύο αυτιά? Αισθάνεσαι παράλληλα και ένα μικρό βάρος-μπούκωμα στο αυτί?

----------


## 0db

Δεν υπαρχουνε "ψυχολογικες" εμβοες οποιος σας το πει ειναι ασχετος και πιθανον επικυνδινος.
Ειναι καθαρα οργανικο συμπτωμα καποια ασθενειας/δυσλειτουργιας ασχετα αμα εμφανιζονται με το αγχος.
Ακομα και αυτος που εχει ακουστικο τραυμα με το αγχος εμφανιζεται ποιο εντονη εμβοη και αυτο εχει οργανικη εξηγηση.
Ειναι καποιο ηλεκτρικο σημα οι εμβοες τωρα κανεις δεν ξερει με ακριβεια που παραγεται και γιατι παραγεται παντως ειναι γνωστο οτι παραγεται οταν κατι δεν παει καλα οταν υπαρχει δυσλειτουργια/ασθενεια/βλαβη.
Ενα ειναι σιγουρο ομως οτι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο υποκρυπτει απο ελαφρια εως πολυ σοβαρη παθολογια και θελει ερευνα μεχρι τελικης πτωσης κυριως προσωπικη.Δυσκολο οι ΩΡΛ τις πλακας να βρουνε την αιτια εκτος και ειναι κερι ή κατι αλλο απλο.
Η θεωρια των ημιμαθων ΩΡΛ οτι ειδα τα αυτια σου και ειναι τελεια αλλα εχεις εμβοη ειναι απλα λαθος.
Οταν υπαρχει εμβοη ασχετως του του λεει το ακουογραμα ή οποιαδηποτε αλλη εξεταση ειναι 100% βεβαιο οτι υπαρχει προβλημα και απλα δεν το δειχνει η οποια εξεταση.
Το ακουγραμα ειναι εντελως ανακριβης εξεταση ετσι που την κανουνε για να αυξηθει η ακριβεια της πρεπει να γινεται απο 20hz εως 20khz και να παιρνονται πανω απο 100 δειγματα οχι 8 δειγματα που παιρνουνε στα κλασικα ακουγραματα
που στανταριστηκανε το 1940.Επισης τα αποτελεσματα πρεπει να συγκρινονται μονο με παλαιροτερο δικο σου ακουγραμμα και ΠΟΤΕ με το 0 του γενικο πληθυσμου.Το 0 στο ακουγραμμα ειναι ο μεσος ορος που ακουνε 18αρηδες με φυσιολογικη ακοη.Αλλοι ακουνε με +10 και με -10db απο το 0 και ειναι ολοι με φυσιολογικη ακοη. Αυτος ομως που ακουγε με +10db και τωρα ακουει με -5db δεν εχει φυσιολογικη ακοη εχει παθει βλαβη 15db.
πχ εχεις εμβοη στα 3khz και πτωση ακοης 5 db στα 3khz ο ασχετος ΩΡΛ θα πει αυτο ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο ο ξυπνιος θα πει φερε μου παλιο σου ακουογραμα και θα συγκρινει
αν ειχες ιδια ακοη με πριν την εμβοη το ποιο πιθανον ειναι οτι πριν στη συχνοτητα αυτη ακουγες με 5db πανω απο γενικο πλυθησμο και εχεις παθει μια πτωση 10db που κανει το προβλημα.
Τα αυτια εινηαι πολυ αισθητα απειροελαχιστες βλαβες που δεν τις πιανει καμμια εξεταση μπορουνε να δωσουνε σοβαρου τυπου εμβοες.
Υπαρχει μια αλλη θεωρια οτι εμβοες ειναι χαμηλης εντασης και οτι δεν υπαρχουνε εμβοες πανω απο 10db κατι που επισης ειναι ψευδες υπαρχουνε εμβοες που καποιος τις ακουει ακομα και σε 120db θορυβο.
Επισης υπαρχει η θεωρια οτι οι εμβοες δεν σε ξυπνανε μεσα απο τον υπνο παλι αυτο δεν ισχυει.Σοβαρου τυπου εμβοες μπορουνε και σε ξυπνανε σε μεση του υπνου.
Το οτι καποιος καθαινει εμβοες σε περιοδο αγχους στρες κτλπ αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι αργανικης αιτιολογιας και δεν ειναι απο μονιμο νευρολογικο προβλημα
σε στρες και εμφραγμα παθαινεις και μπορει να πεθανεις.Σε αγχος μπορει ανετα να χασεις ακοη (απο υπερβολικη νερικη δραστηριοτητα / απο αγγειοσυσπαση / απο πυροδοτηση αυτοανοσου-ανοσου μηχανισμου κτλπ) και να μην επανελθει και ετσι να βγουνε στην επιφανεια εμβοες.

----------


## iro30

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Διαβάζω τα μηνύματά σας εδώ κ ένα μήνα οπότε ξεκίνησα την αναζήτησή μου μέσω ίντερνετ για τις εμβοές.
Είχα πολλά χρόνια εμβοές μικρής διάρκειας κ έντασης ΠΑΝΤΑ μετά την επισκέψή μου σε clubs και νυχτερινά κέντρα, δεν έδινα σξημασία το θεωρούσα φυσιολογικό.
Τον Γενάρη που βγήκα αρκετές φορές έχω εμβοές διαρκείας αλλά η ακοή μου είναι οκ το καταλαβαίνω κ εγω και το ακουογραμμα το δείχνει τα βουητά όμως μένουν.ο ΩΤΟ μου έδωσε sybelium αλλά η βελτίωση είναι ελάχιστη ως καθόλου μου είπε οτι εχω κ υγρό πίσω από τα τύμπανα άρα έχω κ ακουστικό τραύμα μαζί η οχι.
Πιστεύετε πως αν αλλάξω τρόπο ζωής θα βελτιωθεί κάπως η κατάσταση ή εστω θα το συνηθίσει ο εγκεφαλός μου? 
Είμαι πολύ αγχωμένη και λυπημένη απαντήστε μου αν διαβάσει κάποιος το μήνυμα ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωω καλό βράδυ

----------


## iro30

ΑΑΑΑΑΑ και κάτι άλλο έχω και πονοκέφαλο συχνά, πιστεύω επειδή ακούω καλά αλλά ταυτόχρονα ακούω και τις εμβοές το καφάλι μου ''δουλεύει πολύ'' να πάρω καποιο depon η θα επιδεινωθεί η κατλασταση των αυτιών?

----------


## 0db

Η ακοη σου εχει παθει βλαβη και γι αυτο εχεις βουητα ασχετα αν φαινετε ή οχι στο ακουογραμμα.
Το οτι ακους βουητα ειναι *ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ* βλαβης/δυσλειτουργιας.
Μην ξαναεκτεθεις σε ηχο για κανα 6μηνο τα clubs και τις μουσικες σε ενταξη ξεχασε τα για παντα.
Αν στο τυμπανογραμμα φαινετε να εχεις υγρο πισω απο τα τυμπανα οταν αυτο θα φυγει πιθανον να σου περασουνε τα βουητα αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση αποφυγε τους ηχους.
Ο πονοκεφαλος μπορει να σχετιζεται με τα βουητα το depon δεν ειναι καλο για για την ακοη(η παρακεταμολη βλαπτει την ακοη) αλλα ενα depon για δοκιμη δεν θα σου κανει βλαβη.
Ο πονοκεφαλος και τα βουτα θελουνε διερευνηση απο ειδικο αυτος που πηγες δεν ξερει αποδειξη και μονο οτι βρηκε την ακοη σου ενταξει ενω δεν ειναι ενταξει γιατι εχεις βουητα.
Μπορει ο πονοκεφαλος θα ειναι απο την ιδια αιτια που εχει τα βουητα και να ειναι θεραπευσιμος με αντιβιωση.Μπορει να ειναι καμμια ιγμοριτιδα/σφηνοειδη κολπιτιδα η οτι αλλο θες και να φτιαχνει βρες καποιο γιατρο να ξερει μην πας στον 1ο τυχαρπαστο που εχει τιτλο ΩΡΛ.
Υπαρχουνε ποιο εξιδικευνεμενες εξετασεις που δειχνουνε το προβλημα στην ακοη οπως ωτοακουστικες εκπομπες σαρωσης & υψισυχνο ακουογραμα με πανω απο 100 δειγματα και ειδικα να παρει πολλα δειγματα
στην βασικη συχνοτητα της εμβοης.
Οσο για το υγρο που λες θελει διερευνηση μπορει να ειναι μικροβιο και με αντιβιωση να γινεις καλα. πως το βρηκε το υγρο απο το τυμπανογραμμα ? Εχεις ιδια ακοη στον αερα και στο οστο ?

Γενικα να ξερεις οτι το επιπεδο των γιατρων στην ελλαδα που ασχολουνται με τα αυτια ειναι παρα πολυ χαμηλο ειναι σχεδον ανεπαρκεις ακομα και στα βασικα... 
ο λογος πολυ απλος οτι επειδη συνηθως τα προβληματα των αυτιων δεν φτιαχνουνε κανεις δεν ασχολειτε με αυτον τον τομεα και οσοι πανε κανουνε "αγγαρεια" και εχουνε λιγες γνωσεις.
Για να καταλαβεις οι ποιο πολλοι δεν ειναι σε θεση να κανουνε υψισυχνο ακουγραμμα με πανω απο 100 δειγματα και να το ερμηνευσουνε σωστα ουτε να κανουνε οτοακουστικες εκμπομπες σαρωσης
και ακουολογικη εκτιμηση εμβοων / υπερακουσιας / ειναι ακομα 40 χρονια πισω

----------


## iro30

Odb Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση. Οχι σε 6 μήνες ούτε σε 6 χρόνια δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπάω σε club μετά από αυτό που έπαθα. 
Εχω πάει σε 2 ΩΤΟ εναν στο ΥΓΕΙΑ ο οποίος πραγματικά ηταν τελείως μα τελείως άσχετος κ έτσι πήγα σε έναν άλλο ιδιώτη τον οποίο μου κάλυπτε η ασφαλειά μου φαινόταν έμπειρος κ μου είπε οτι εχω υγρο στα τυμπανα χωρις να έχω κάνει κάποια εξέταση εκείνος ηταν που μου έδωσε το Sibelium και το Nasonex gia τη μυτη αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει καμία διαφορά.
Τελοσπάντων τη Δευτέρα έχω ραντεβου με έναν καθηγητη ωτονευρολόγο ελπίζω να με διαφωτίσει εκείνος καλύτερα 
Εσύ έχεις να μου προτείνει κάποιον ή κάπου που να μπορούν πραγματικά να με βοηθήσουν ?
'Οταν λες να μην ξαναεκτεθώ σε ήχο εννοείς μόνο για μουσική ή γενικά όπως το μετρό ας πούμε? Εσύ έχεις κάποια σχέση με την με ωτορινολαρυγγολογια?

----------


## iro30

ΑΑΑα συγγνώμη κ μια τελευταία ερώτηση πιστεύεις πώς αν τελικά δεν υπάρχει υγρό πίσω από τα αυτιά κ τα βουητα οφείλονται μόνο στην έκθεσή μου σε ήχο υπάρχει περίπτωση έστω να ελλατωθεί η ένταση τους, εννοείται με την προυπόθση πως δεν θα εκτεθώ ξανά σε τόσο μεγάλους θορύβους ?

----------


## kavaliero

Αν βρεις στην ελλαδα γιατρο που να γνωριζει καλα τις εμβοες πες το μας γιατι δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει κανενας και δυστυχως κανενας δεν κανει ακουογραμμα ακριβειας.Εγω μετα απο 10 γιατρους εκανα ενα μεχρι 12000 και αυτο οχι με πολλα δειγματα.Δυστυχως η επιστημη ειναι πισω πολυ ακομα στο θεμα αυτο μιλαμε για εγκεφαλο και χιλιαδες νευρωνες...μακαρι στο μελλον η λυση να ερθει...

----------


## 0db

> Odb Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση. Οχι σε 6 μήνες ούτε σε 6 χρόνια δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπάω σε club μετά από αυτό που έπαθα. 
> Εχω πάει σε 2 ΩΤΟ εναν στο ΥΓΕΙΑ ο οποίος πραγματικά ηταν τελείως μα τελείως άσχετος κ έτσι πήγα σε έναν άλλο ιδιώτη τον οποίο μου κάλυπτε η ασφαλειά μου φαινόταν έμπειρος κ μου είπε οτι εχω υγρο στα τυμπανα χωρις να έχω κάνει κάποια εξέταση εκείνος ηταν που μου έδωσε το Sibelium και το Nasonex gia τη μυτη αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει καμία διαφορά.
> Τελοσπάντων τη Δευτέρα έχω ραντεβου με έναν καθηγητη ωτονευρολόγο ελπίζω να με διαφωτίσει εκείνος καλύτερα 
> Εσύ έχεις να μου προτείνει κάποιον ή κάπου που να μπορούν πραγματικά να με βοηθήσουν ?
> 'Οταν λες να μην ξαναεκτεθώ σε ήχο εννοείς μόνο για μουσική ή γενικά όπως το μετρό ας πούμε? Εσύ έχεις κάποια σχέση με την με ωτορινολαρυγγολογια?


Μπορει αμα εχεις υγρο να φταιει αυτο για τα βουητα. Αλλα καθυστερεις τα βουητα εχουνε πολυ σοβαρες πιθανοτητες να γινουνε καλα αν απο την πρωτη στιγμη
παρεις θεραπεια (το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης) και δεν εκτειθεσε καθολου σε θορυβους τουλαχιστον τον 1ο χρονο.
Εσυ το εχεις ηδη καθυστερησει παρα πολυ. Αυτα που σου εδωσε ο 2ος ΩΡΛ δεν κανουνε τιποτα ειναι κατι σαν τα depon να το πουμε.
Πρεπει να κανεις τυμπανογραμμα και ακουγραμμα σε αερινη και οστεινη. Αν εχεις υγρο / ωτιτιδα κτλπ θελει θεραπεια.
Αν τα αυτια σου ειναι καθαρα και δεν φαινετε τιποτα σε τυμπανογραμα και στο ακουογραμμα (δυσλειτουργια μεσεου αυτιου) τοτε πρεπει να παρεις θεραπεια το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης και ο θεος βοηθος.
Αυτα ομως επρεπε να τα ειχες ηδη κανει τωρα μπορει να ειναι και αργα...
Αμα περιμενεις να κλεισεις ραντεβου για να δεις που οφειλονται οι εμβοες παει τελειωσε γινανε μονιμες.
Στη θεση σου θα επερνα το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης και θα εβλεπα την ανταποκριση. Αν υπηρχε ανταποκριση θα συνεχιζα αλλιως οχι.
Σε καθε περιπτωση θες κοιταγμα με ακουγραμα και τυμπανογραμμα αμεσως οχι αυριο οχι μεθαυριο και σου ειπα αν δεν βρεθει κατι που να θελει αντιβιωση
κανε το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης και κανε και μια προσευχη.
Δυστυχως πηγες σε ασχετους και εχασες χρονο.
Στην εναρξη εμβοων αγνωστης αιτιολογιας πρεπει αμεσως να μπαινει κορτιζονη αλλα οι περισσοτεροι ΩΡΛ το φοβουνται και ετσι μενει ο κοσμος με μονιμες εμβοες.
Με 10 μερες το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης δεν παθαινεις τιποτα αλλα για ζωη βουητα ειναι απολυτη καταστροφη.


*Απαγορεύεται να προτείνουμε φαρμακευτική αγωγή.*

----------


## eliasastro

Χαιρετώ τους φίλους του φόρουμ! Σας βρήκα ψάχνοντας στον ιστό για τις εμβοές. Διάβασα αρκετές σελίδες από το θέμα και αυτό που εξέλαβα είναι απογοήτευση και απελπισία. Βλέπω ότι κυριαρχεί φοβία και πανικός, που κάθε άλλο παρά βοηθούν αυτές τις καταστάσεις. Επίσης βλέπω πολλούς αυτοσχεδιασμούς χωρίς τη συμβουλή γιατρού. Τα δικά μου προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν πριν δύο χρόνια με ζαλάδες και υψηλόσυχνες εμβοές. Trigger ήταν οπτικό ερέθισμα στον κινηματογράφο (κινούνταν όλη η εικόνα λόγω βλάβης του μηχανήματος). Οι ζάλες πέρασαν με τα θαλάσσια μπάνια το καλοκαίρι, αλλά υπέφερα για μήνες. Οι μαγνητικές έδειξαν μόνο ευθειασμό του αυχένα. Από τότε οι εμβοές συνεχίζονται με μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη ένταση. Εδώ και 5 μήνες απέκτησα σφύζουσα εμβοή στο αριστερό αυτί που δυναμώνει με την αύξηση της αρτηριακής πίεσης. Το ακοόγραμμα έδειξε ελαφρά βαρυκοΐα στις υψηλές συχνότητες. Αυτή μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί και από ακουστικό τραύμα λόγω πολύχρονης έκθεσης σε δυνατή μουσική. Η επίσκεψη σε γνωστό νευροωτολόγο που είναι διάσημος στο χώρο και χρεώνει 150 ευρώ την επίσκεψη(!!!) δε με βοήθησε καθόλου, αντίθετα με πανικόβαλλε και έκανα αρκετές μέρες να συνέλθω και να ηρεμήσω. Μου μίλησε για ημικρανιακή αιθουσοπάθεια, μια "ασθένεια" που απ' ότι βλέπω δεν έχει τεκμηριωθεί επιστημονικά. Για τους κλασσικούς ΩΡΛ τα προβλήματα αυτά είναι αυχενικής αιτιολογίας. Βέβαια, επιστημονική συσχέτιση των εμβοών με προβλήματα του αυχένα δεν υπάρχει, όμως δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο ότι πάμπολοι φυσιοθεραπευτές και κινησιοθεραπευτές στην πράξη γνωρίζουν ότι άτομα με αυχενικά προβλήματα συνήθως παρουσιάζουν ζαλάδες και εμβοές. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα των εμβοών συνδέεται με την κακή κατάσταση του μυοσκελετικού, το άγχος, την παχυσαρκία, την υπέρταση, την καθιστική ζωή, την έλλειψη άσκησης, την κακή διατροφή, το κάπνισμα κ.λ.π. Δεν είναι δυνατό να καθόμαστε μπροστά σε έναν υπολογιστή για 16+ ώρες την ημέρα και να περιμένουμε βελτίωση. Ότι μπορεί οι εμβοές να υποκρύπτουν σοβαρό νόσημα (ανεύρισμα, όγκο κ.λ.π.) είναι δυνατόν, όμως προσωπικά έχω ακούσει πολλές περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που ταλαιπωρούνται από αυτές για χρόνια χωρίς να υποκρύπτεται σοβαρό νόσημα. Οι περισσότεροι τις έχουν συνηθίσει. Σε κάποιους είναι ένδειξη υπέρτασης. Μια φίλη πενήντα χρονών μου είπε "είναι εκφυλλιστικές αλλοιώσεις και πρέπει να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτές". Πολύ σημαντική είναι και η ψυχική κατάσταση. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι πολλά άτομα που παρουσιάζουν εμβοές παρουσιάζουν και κρίσεις πανικού. Έντονο στρες, φόβος και κατάθλιψη οδηγούν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στην καταστροφή. Το ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ μπορεί να πυροδοτήσει επίσης κρίση επειδή ο ασθενής μπορεί να ταυτίσει το πρόβλημα του με πολύ σοβαρές παθήσεις των αυτιών και του λαβυρίνθου (προσωπικά υπέφερα πολύ από αυτό). Για μένα προέχει η χαλάρωση και η ψυχραιμία. Όταν είμαστε χαρούμενοι και ευτυχισμένοι οι ενοχλήσεις υποχωρούν. Και, επιτέλους πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να ζούμε με υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής, άσκηση, δίαιτα και λιγότερες ώρες στον υπολογιστή!

----------


## 0db

Το ξαναγραφω μπας και σωθει καποιος μελλοντικα που το διαβαζει.
Σε αιφνιδια εναρξη εμβοων αγνωστης και μερικες φορες γνωστης αιτιολογιας πρεπει απο την 1η στιγμη να μπαινει θεραπεια το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (καλυτερα ενδοφλεβια σε νοσοκομειο/αλλα κανει και απο το στομα).
Ο χρονος δεν ειναι συμαχος και καθε δευτερολεπτο κοστιζει.Μην περιμενετε να κλεισετε ραντεβου να σας δει ο καθε τυχαρπαστος που 99% θα φοβηθει να δωσει το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης
Με 10 μερες το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης δεν παθεται τιποτα αντιθετως με μονιμες εμβοες ειναι καταστροφη.
Το φαινομενο δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο ειναι συμπτωμα ασθενειας/δυσλειτουργιας και πολλες απο αυτες τις περιπτωσεις τις πιανει η το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης με αγνωστο ή γνωστο μηχανισμο.
Αρα οσοι εχετε αιφνιδια εναρξη εμβοων πατε απο το 1ο δευτερολεπτο σε *νευροακουολογο εξιδικευμενο χωρις να χασετε στιγμη* ακομα και 3 ωρα τα ξημερωματα να ειναι
και αν δεν σας πει η σας κανει κατι απι της ουσιας ενηρωστε τον για pulses κορτιζονης.
Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΑΧΟΣ ακομα και τα δευτερολεπτα στην εγκαιρη εναρξη της θεραπειας παιζουνε σημασια.

Αν σας πει καποιος οτι για τις εμβοες φταιει η θεωρια του χαους (πχ η διαγνωση "ημικρανιακή αιθουσοπάθεια") ο γιατρος ειναι απατεωνας και βγαζει τετοιες διαγνωσεις για να δικαιολογησει τα χρηματα της επισκεψης.
Τετοιου τυπου διαγνωσεις δεν στοιχειοθετουντε απο καμμια εξεταση ουτε απο την βιβλιογραφια παρα μονο απο την φαντασια του γιατρου για την δικαιολογημενη εισπραξη των 150.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ουτε και αυτος ξερει την πραγματικη αιτια και σας λεει μια "απιαστη διαγνωση" για μπορει να παρει την επισκεψη και να ειναι καλυμενος.
Οι σωστοι περνουνε την επισκεψη και λενε την αληθεια δηλαδη "δεν ξερω" και λενε οτι πιθανον με το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης ισως να υπαρξει βελτιωση.

----------


## eliasastro

Θα ήθελα πάντως περισσότερα στοιχεία για την αποτελεσματικότητα της λήψης κορτιζόνης στην περίπτωση των εμβοών. Συνήθως οι γιατροί τη χρησιμοποιούν όταν όλα τα άλλα φάρμακα/ μέσα έχουν αποτύχει και κυρίως όταν δεν μπορούν να βρουν την πραγματική αιτία του προβλήματος. Στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως, ούτε η κορτιζόνη βοηθά, έχει απ' ότι ξέρω και σοβαρές παρενέργειες. Εγώ πέρισυ π.χ. άρχισα τις ενέσεις κορτιζόνης για μια επίμονη υγρή ρινίτιδα και επίμονο βήχα που συνεχιζόταν για 2 μήνες. Αυτό αφού προηγουμένως ο _παθολόγος_ διέγνωσε ιγμορίτιδα (!!!) και φλεγμονή στη μύτη και με φόρτωσε με αντιβιοτικά και αντιφλεγμονώδη (μάλιστα το πιο επιβλαβές από όλα), χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Τη λύση μου έδωσε η πνευμονολόγος η οποία υποπτεύθηκε ότι όλα αυτά τα επίμονα συμπτώματα οφείλονταν σε παρενέργειες του αντιυπερτασικού που έπαιρνα. Διέγνωσε φαρμακευτικό βήχα και έπεσε μέσα!!!! Θέλω να καταλήξω ότι χωρίς ακριβή διάγνωση η συντηρητική λήψη φαρμάκων μπορεί να αποβεί καταστροφική. Επιπλέον, οι σφύζουσες εμβοές στο ένα αυτί ξεκίνησαν πολύ ήπια και εντάθηκαν σε ένα βάθος χρόνου 1-2 μηνών... Σε αυτά τα διαστήματα δεν πρόσεχα καθόλου και άκουγα πολύ δυνατή μουσική στο αυτοκίνητο, που μετά από όσα διάβασα εδώ κατάλαβα ότι ήταν τραγικό λάθος και ταυτόχρονα επικίνδυνο. Όσο για τον γιατρό που διαγνώνει την "ημικρανιακή αιθουσοπάθεια" ο ίδιος προβάλλεται, αλλά και θεωρείται κορυφή στο χώρο της νευροωτολογίας και θεωρεί τους χειρούργους ΩΡΛ ως άσχετους.

----------


## 0db

Η κορτιζονη βαση αμετρητων μελετων δειχνει σταστιστικα να διπλασιαζει-τριπλασιαζει τις πιθανοτητες να καλυτερεψουνε αγνωστης και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις γνωστης αιτιολογιας εμβοες.
Πχ ωτιτιδα δεν θα την κανει καλα η κορτιζονη αλλα οταν εχεις ωτιτιδα μαζι με την αντιβιωση και η ληψη κορτιζονης για μερικες μερες ωστε να μειωθει η φλεγμονη αυξανει τις πιθανοτητες εξαληψης των εμβοων.
Οι μηχανισμοι που δρα μερικοι ειναι γνωστοι(οπως αντιφλεγμονωδες/nmda blocker κτλπ) και αγνωστοι.
Σε καθε περιπτωση δεν ειναι θεραπεια απλα εχει βρεθει στατιστικα οτι οι πιθανοτητες βελτιωσης αμα χορηγηθει αμεσα τις πρωτες ωρες απο το συμβαν ειναι μεγαλυτερες σε σχεση με αλλα φαρμακα ή το να μην κανεις τιποτα.
Ας πουμε και στο ακουστικο τραυμα αμα δωσεις απο το 1η στιγμη κορτιζονη αυξανουνε οι πιθανοτητες βελτιωσης ή η σοβαροτητα του βουητου ειναι μικροτερη απο οτι θα ειτανε χωρις.
Υπαρχουνε φυσικα περιπτωσεις που η κορτιζονη δεν κανει τιποτα δεν ειναι πανακεια αλλα οταν δεν ξερεις τι ειναι η στατιστικη βαση μελετων λεει καλυτερα κορτιζονη για λιγες μερες παρα τιποτα.
Περαν τις κορτιζονης υπαρχει ενα νεο πειραματικο φαρμακο (εσκεταμινη) που αμα χορηγηθει αμεσα ενδοτυμπανικα φερνει αποτελεσματα αυτο το φαρμακο ειναι ενα διαχωριστικο αναισθητικο (εναντιομερες της γνωστης κεταμινης)
και δρα ως nmda blocker ωστε να μην γινεται glutamate excitocity (η κορτιζονη δρα και με αυτο τον μηχανισμο οπως και η acetylcysteine).
Περαν τις κορτιζονης υπαρχουνε και αλλα που μπαινουνε στο κοκτειλ (acetylcysteine/μαγνησιο/βιταμινες κτλπ) τα εχω αναφερει προηγουμενα μυνηματα και εχουνε δειξει και αυτα πειραματικα οτι βοηθανε.
Ακριβης διαγνωση στην πλειοψηφια των περιπτωσεων ειναι αδυνατον να γινει γιατι το αυτι ειναι ενα κλειστο συστημα που κανεις δεν μπορει να δει μεσα.
Για να τσεκαρω τις μαντικες μου ικανοτητες ο γιατρος που εκανε διαγνωση "ημικρανιακή αιθουσοπάθεια" λεγεται γα...ας ?

Σφυζουσες εμβοες μπορει να ειναι κατι πολυ σοβαρο η διαγνωση που σου εβγαλε ο γιατρος που πηγες ειναι για τα πανηγυρια.
Δες εδω για τις σφυζουσες εμβοες http://www.whooshers.com/curedwhooshers.html πραγματικες περιπτωσεις που εχουνε γιατρευτει με εγχειριση.
Οι σφυζουσες εμβοες που ειναι συγχρονες με τον παλμο ειναι μια ειδικη κατηγορια εμβοων (καποιοι δεν τις κατατασουνε καν στις εμβοες) οπου πολλες σηκωνουνε γιατρεια με εγχειριση απο σπεσιαλιστες νευροχειρουργους.

----------


## kavaliero

Αυτοσ ο γιατρος ο γνωστος που ειναι στο μαρουσι. Ο γαβ....ας. Και σε μενα ημικρανικη αιθουσοπαθεια σε ολους μσλλον ετσι λεει. Απατεωνες. Μαλιστα μου εγραψε ενα καρο ψυχοφαρμακα....ψαχτειτε. Μονοι σας δυστυχως ιατρικα κανεις τουλαχιστον γιατρος δεν γνωριζει τιποτ . Μην χαλατε χρηματα. Πεταξα ενα σωρο ευρω στα σκουπιδια με τους ασχετους.καλυτερα να εκανα. Ενα ταξιδι πιο καλο θα μου εκανε

----------


## 0db

Αυτη η παθηση δεν υπαρχει *δεν τεκμηριωνετε* και ναι ο συγκεκριμενος "γιατρος" εχει στησει παραμαγαζο.
Δεν λεω δεν ειναι κακο να πληρωνεσε αλλα να λες την αληθεια οχι να λες μπουρδες για να δικαιολογησεις τα χρηματα της επισκεψης.
Υπαρχουνε και αλλοι που ακολουθουνε αυτη την τακτικη χωρις να ξερουνε καν τι ειναι λενε κατι για να δικαιολογησουνε τα χρηματα που θα ζητησουνε ασχετως αν αυτο εχει σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα.
Βεβαια υπαρχουνε και οι σωστοι που λενε δεν ξερω τι ειναι.
Εμενα ηθελε να με στειλει "συστημενο" για γονιδιακο ελεγχο ενω τιποτα στην περιπτωση δεν εδειχνε γονιδιακη ανωμαλια και να με στειλει για μαγνητικη σε δικο του ενω ειχα κανει 2 μαγνητικες και του τις κρατουσα.

Οτι δεν γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα δεν ειναι αληθεια ειναι καποιοι στο εξωτερικο που ξερουνε οτι ειναι ιατρικα γνωστο για το θεμα το προβλημα ειναι δυσκολο αλλα οχι επειδη ειναι δυσκολο να υπαρχει και η απατεωνια μεσα στην αγνοια.

Απο περιεργεια τι ψυχοφαρμακα σου εγραψε γιατι απο οτι ξερω απο εδω και περα μονο ψυχιατροι-νευρολογοι μπορουνε να γραφουνε πλεον φαρμακα που ειναι στο νομο περι ναρκωτικων.
Ολα τα ψυχοφαρμακα ειναι ωτοτοξικα χωρις καμμια εξαιρεση σε ολα εχουνε καταγραφει περιπτωσεις παρενεργειων οπως εμβοες.
Ειναι γνωστο οτι οι βενζοδιαζεπινες ελαφρυνουνε τις εμβοες στην αρχη και για οσο καιρο κραταει η δραση τους αλλα μετα απο συντομο διαστημα σε αφηνουνε με πολυ χειροτερο προβλημα απο το αρχικο το οποιο
ειναι δυσκολο να υποστρεψει με την διακοπη τους.Στις εμβοες εχουνε χρηση μονο οταν εχεις φτασει πλεον σε σημειο καταρευσης απο την αυπνια σε σημειο αυτοκτονιας κτλπ λογω εμβοων τοτε οι παρενεργειες σαφως μπαινουνε σε 2η μοιρα ειναι μονο για πολυ βραχεια χρηση.

----------


## kavaliero

MOY ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΧΑΝΑΞ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΥΠΝΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΗΜΙΚΡΑΝΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΝΩ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΗΜΙΚΡΑΝΙΕΣ....ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΙΚΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΥΝΥΘΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΑ,, ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΙΛΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΠΝΙΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΜΒΟΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΛΙΓΟ CENTRAC KAI TO DIAXEIRISTIKA KAPOS ..H ΥΠΕΡΑΚΟΥΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ OI ΠΟΝΟΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΗΡΕΜΙΣΗ ,,ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΗΠΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ...ΕΙΜΑΙ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΥΜΑ....Ο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ 150 ΕΥΡΩ ΓΑΜΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΤΟΥΣ,,,ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΟΤΙ Η ΒΑΡΗΚΟΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΟΝΙΔΙΑΚΗ ,,ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ,,,,ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΒΟΥΤΙΑ ΣΤΑ 4000 ΑΠΟΤΟΜΗ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΑΤΟΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΑ ΕΜΑΘΑ ..ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ..ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΑΠΟ TINNITUS TALK ...ΕΠΕΙΣΗΣ Η ΒΑΡΗΚΟΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΕΜΒΟΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΞΙΑ ,,ΑΥΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΑΚΡΗ ,,ΑΦΟΥ Η ΕΜΒΟΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΡΗΚΟΙΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΒΑΡΗΚΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΕΜΒΟΗ,,,ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ..///ΟΙ ΕΜΒΟΗ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΓΝΑΘΟΥ ΜΑΣΗΜΑ ΔΟΝΤΙΩΝ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΒΟΗ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΜΝΑΜΩΝΕΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ,,,ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ..,.ΑΛΛΑΞΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΛΕΙΜΑΤΑ,,,ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΝΑΙ ΑΠΕΙΛΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΥΓΕΙΝΗ ΖΩΗ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΩ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ,,ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ,,,ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΖΟΥΣΑ ,,Η Η ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΤΙ,,,

----------


## 0db

Μπορει η εμβοη να μην οφειλεται καν στη βαρηκοια! Μπορει ας πουμε να υπαρχει μια συμπιεση του κοχλιακου νευρου ή οτιδηποτε αλλο.
Μονοπλευρες εμβοες υποδηλωνουνε συνηθως παθολογια και θελουνε πολυ ψαξιμο.
Οτι η βαρηκοια σου ειναι γονιδιακη ναι εχει βαση γιατι ειναι και στα 2 αυτια και ειναι σχετικα συμετρικη & μεγαλη για την ηλικια σου αυτο μπορεις να το βρεις ομως κανοντας test dna.
Καλο ειναι να το κανεις για να δεις αν εχεις γονιδιο για να ξερεις πως θα το αντιμετωπισεις. Αν ειναι πιθανον προβλημα στα καναλια του καλιου πιθανον να σε βοηθησει το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Αν εχεις το γονιδιο που χανεις την προοδετικα την ακοη και αυτο επιταχυνετε με εκθεση στον θορυβο πρεπει να περιορισεις την εκθεση σου σε θορυβους κτλπ.
Οχι οτι ο θορυβος και το καθημερινο clubing δεν κανει ζημια μπορει να το εχεις παθει απο τους θορυβους εσυ ξερεις ποσο εχεις εκτεθει σε ηχους.
Οπως σου ειπα η εμβοη μπορει να ειναι ασχετη με την πτωση ακοης και να εχει αλλη αιτια.
Μονο το 30% οσων εχουνε πτωση ακοης εχουνε εμβοες και κανεις που δεν εχει πτωση ακοης δεν εχει εμβοες(σχεδον ολοι εχουνε μια απειροελαχιστη υψισυχνη πτωση ακοης φυσιολογικα μετα τα 30).
Αν σου περισευουνε κανε test dna δεν θα βγει κατι θεραπευτικα αλλα θα περιορισεις το ψαξιμο σου οπως επισης και μαγνητικη εσω ακουστικου πορου μαζι με μαγνητικη αγγειογραφια με ψηφιακη συνθεση
των 2 για να δεις αν υπαρχει συμπιεση του νευρου (και να υπαρχει δεν φαινετε παντα οπως και να υπαρχει δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι απο εκει η εμβοη).

----------


## kavaliero

Ακομα και αν ειναο γονιδιακη η βαρηκοια μου..οι εμβοεςμου ξεκινησε μετα απι μια βραδυα σε ενα club με ενα ηχειο στα δεξια μου ολο το βραδυ με παραμορφωμενο δυνατο ηχο.ισως γι αυτο η εμβοη να ειναι κυριως δεξια εκεινο το αυτι εφαγε χαστουκι.δεν εχβ ακουογραμμα πριν το συμβαν για να δω αλλα πιστευω οτι επαθα σιγουρα μια εξτρα απωλεια ακοης και αυτη ειναι υπευθηνη για της εμβοες.η μαγνητικη λιθοειδων δεν δειχνει κατι..εχω μια περιστροφη αγγειου γυρω απο ακουστικο νευρο αλλα μου ειπαν οτι αυτο ειναι συνηθες και απο μονο του δεν μπορει να ειναι αιτια εμβοης ..ετσι κι αλλιως μια ζωη ετσι ημουνα..σιγουρα ο ηχος εκανε μια εξτρα μικρη πιστευω απωλεια στις ψηλες και αυτο μπλοκαρε των νευρωνα..επειδη ηταν και ξαφνικο το μπαμ και για ωρες..ενω την μεχρι τωρα βαρηκοια μου την ειχε συνηθησει ο εγκεφαλος...ετσι πιστευω οτι ειναι..τωρα το οτι πολυ μυες αυχενα γναθου επηρεαζουν εμβοη αυτο πιστεω πως ενισχυει την αποψη περ νευρωνων .το τριδυμο νευρο ειναι γυρω απο τον κοχλια και η σχεση του με το αυτι μεγαλη..ποναει το δοντι μας πχ και αντανακλα στο αυτι....για μενα παντως η θεραπεια αν ερθει θα ειναι εκει...η ηρεμουμε των νευρωνα να μην υπερλειτουργει και δινει λαθοσ σημα. Η. Φτιαχνουμε την βαρηκοια ...δεν ξερω πως ..αυτο η επιστημη θα το πει..ας ελπισουμε οσο ειμαστε εν ζωη να βρεθει η λυση..

----------


## 0db

Το ηχειο μπορει να σου εκανε μια βλαβη 5-10db επιπελον και να αρχισε η εμβοη.
Αλλα η περιστροφη αγγειου γυρω απο το κοχλιακο νευρο μπορει να ειναι η αιτια της βαρηκοιας και κανοντας αποσυμπιεση να κερδισεις ας πουμε 20db ακοη και να φυγει η εμβοη
παρολο που εκδηλωθηκε απο ακουστικο τραυμα .
Υπαρχει και η θεωρια της συνακροασης μεταξυ νευρικων ινων του κοχλιακου νευρου οταν εχει γινει απομυελινωση ποιο πριν λογω συμπιεσης.
Στη θεση σου θα το εψαχνα με test dna και μετα θα εκανα δοκιμασιες που δειχνουνε την πηγη της βλαβης (κοχλιακη/οπισθοκοχλιακη) και θα επαιρνα φαρμακα που πιθανον δειχνουνε οτι υπαρχει συμπιεση.
Το καλο ειναι οτι στην συμπιεση γινετε χειρουργικη αποσυμπιαση το κακο ειναι οτι ειναι ζορικη και βαρια εγχειριση με αμφιβολα αποτελεσματα ομως εχουνε γινει καλα βουητα απο αυτη την επεμβαση.
Για τσεκαρε το μπορει να υπαρχει λυση χειρουργικη και να βελτιωθει η ακοη σου περαν της εμβοης γιατι δεν ειναι σε καμμια περιπτωση η ακοη που εχεις φυσιολογικη για την ηλικια σου
για την ακριβεια ειναι ακοη 90αρη.Αν το προβλημα δεν ειναι κοχλιακο (δεν υπαρχει ακουστικη εξισωση) υπαρχουνε αλειωμενα ABR(δεν ειναι απαραιτητο) πιανει την εμβοη η το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (δεν ειναι απαραιτητο) και ειναι τυπου ταχυβολου δηλαδη κοφτοι-συντομοι-γρηγοροι επαναλληπτικοι ηχοι(δεν ειναι απαραιτητο) και φυσικα το δειχνει η μαγνητικη αγγειογραφια στοιχειθετητε καλα η συμπιεση του ακουστικου νευρου.
Ο ποιο ειδικος στον κοσμο σε αυτη την επεμβαση ειναι ο Peter Jannetta απο το Pitchburg university.
(Στην Ελλαδα κανεις δεν μπορει να κανει κανεις τετοια επεμβαση χωρις να εχεις καλες πιαθνοντητες να σε αφησει με προβλημα. Οποτε μονο εξωτερικο.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microva..._decompression

----------


## kavaliero

Και ποιος γιατρος ρε φιλε θα με κατευθυνη που ειναι ολοι ασχετοι...πηγα σε 10 ειδανε μαγνητικη ακουαγραμματα..βρεσ μου εσθ γιατρο που ξερει να βρει αν η βλαβη ειναι κοχλιας νευρο συμπιεση και τον πληρωνω οσο οσο...δεν υπαρχει φιλε κανενας...

----------


## 0db

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει 100%.
Αλλα αλλιως μετραει η γνωμη του απατεωνα το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης και αλλιως ας πουμε του morata, de ridder (στειλτου mail και περιεγραψε το ιστορικο με ολα τα ψηφιακα αρχεια ακουογραματα μαγνητικες κτλπ).
Ξερεις τι λεει μια παροιμια αλλα τα ματια του λαγου και αλλα της κουκουβαγιας...

----------


## kavaliero

υποτιθετε ότι το φορουμ είναι για να βοηθάμε ...αν σβηνετε ονόματα γιατρων που μετα από προσωπικη εμπειρια χρηστων αποδεικτηκαν ασχετοι ,,πωσ θα προστατεψουμε αλλουσ να μην χασουν τα χρηματα τους και ακουσουν θεωριεσ του αερα...

----------


## eliasastro

Απ' ότι ήδη είχα καταλάβει, ο συγκεκριμένος γιατρός έχει πιπιλάκι την "ημικρανιακή αιθουσοπάθεια" για τους περισσότερους ασθενείς του. Καλό θα ήταν όμως να μην αναφερθεί το όνομα του. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι θεμιτό, για να μην δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα στο φόρουμ. Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, η επίσκεψη αυτή όχι μόνο δεν με βοήθησε, ούτε με καθησύχασε, αλλά μου προκάλεσε πανικό και απογοήτευση για αρκετές ημέρες. Αυτό που με φόβισε πιο πολύ ήταν οι αναφορές του γιατρού για επικείμενες αιφνίδιες πτώσεις από ίλιγγο, που είναι φυσικά κάτι το φοβερό. Αυτά τα είπε σε εμένα που κατά την σχετική εξέταση μου δεν διαπιστώθηκε καν νυσταγμός!!! Επιπλέον, μου είπε ότι η ημικρανία προκαλεί αυξημένο ηλεκτρισμό στον εγκέφαλο, που όμως δεν μπορεί να εντοπιστεί και να μετρηθεί, επειδή η αύξηση αυτή είναι ανεπαίσθητη και δεν μπορεί να διαπεράσει το οστό του κρανίου. Όσο για τη σφύζουσα εμβοή μου είπε ότι αυτή η αυξημένη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια προκαλεί τη δημιουργία στην αίθουσα κάποιων στοιχείων (δε θυμάμαι πως τα είπε/ που πρέπει κανονικά να απουσιάζουν από την αίθουσα για να μην τρελαινόμαστε από τις εμβοές) και σε αυτό οφείλεται το ότι αρχίζουν να ακούγονται οι παλμοί της καρδιάς. Όπως είναι προφανές νομίζω, ο γιατρός μου έλεγε φούμαρα... Αλλά και μόνο το ότι με τα λεγόμενα του με πανικόβαλλε και με φόβισε χωρίς να μου προσφέρει ουσιαστική βοήθεια, αυτό τα λέει όλα. Δεν μου έδωσε κανένα φάρμακο, ούτε συμπλήρωμα διατροφής, αλλά μόνο μια πολύ πρόχειρη λίστα για την πρόληψη των ημικρανιών. Κι αυτή όμως είναι πολύ γενικευμένη και αόριστη, ενώ στην περίπτωση της ημικρανίας χρειάζεται εξατομίκευση ώστε να καταλάβει ο συγκεκριμένος ασθενής τι τον βλάπτει.

----------


## 0db

Σου ξαναλεω λοιπον οτι οι σφυζουσες εμβοες (υπαρχει η αποψη να μην κατατασουντε καν στις εμβοες) που ειναι συγχρονες με τον παλμο μπορει να ειναι κατι πολυ σοβαρο(πχ ανευρισμα) οπως και κατι αθωο αλλα κατι θεραπευσιμο θελει πολυ καλο ψαξιμο.

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Φανταζομαι αυτα τα λεει στους ασχετους ασθενεις δεν νομιζω οτι αμα ειναι εκει κοντα καποιος συναδελφος του θα λεει τετοιες μπαρουφες γιατι θα τον παρει στο ψιλο.
Πουσε αν τον ξαναδεις πες του να δοκιμασεις οξυγονο για 10 λεπτα ειναι διαφοροδιαγνωστικο στοιχειο τις ημικρανιας ετσι για να δεις οτι οντως δεν εχεις ημικρανια.
Αν καποιος εχει ημικρανια και του δωσεις για 10 λεπτα υψηλης συγκεντρωσης οξυνο να αναπνευσει εξαφανιζεται η ημικρανια πιθανον απο αυξημενη παροχη οξυγονου γινετε αντισταθμιστικα αγγειοσυσπαση και παπαλα η ημικρανια.
Ειναι η ποιο αποτελεσματικη συμπτωματικη αντιμετωπιση της ημικρανιας με ελαχιστες παρενεργειες.

----------


## eliasastro

Αυτό που όντως έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι όταν ανεβαίνει η ενδοκρανιακή πίεση, οι εμβοές εντείνονται (και μάλιστα αμέσως). 
Σε αυτό το σημείο ο εν λόγω γιατρός συστήνει κανείς να μην πιέζεται/σφίγγεται, να μην σκύβει σηκώνοντας βαριά αντικείμενα, να μην επιδίδεται σε έντονο σεξ, γιατί όλα αυτά προκαλούν αύξηση της ενδοκρανιακής πίεσης (ανεβάζουν το αίμα στο κεφάλι που λέμε). Και από την πρακτική εμπειρία δε μπορώ να πω ότι σε αυτά έχει άδικο. Από την άλλη πλευρά αναφέρει ότι μια κρίση ιλίγγου ή εμβοών δεν έρχεται αμέσως, αλλά μετά από περίπου 5 ημέρες από την αύξηση της ενδοκρανιακής πίεσης, κάτι που προσωπικά δεν έχω ποτέ παρατηρήσει. Όσο αφορά την σφύζουσα εμβοή στην περίπτωση μου, έκανα μαγνητική εγκεφάλου πριν 2 χρόνια χωρίς ευρήματα (ανεύρισμα κ.λ.π.). Επειδή είμαι όμως δυνατός υπερτασικός, ούτως ή άλλως έχω προδιάθεση για εμβοές. Επίσης έκανα τρίπλεξ καρωτίδων και δεν έδειξαν ανησυχητική στένωση που να ευθύνεται.

----------


## 0db

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

Η υπερταση δεν ειναι προδιαθεσικος παραγοντας για εμβοες, σε σειρα μελετων εχει αποδειχτει οτι η υποταση ειναι ειναι προδιαθεσκος παραγοντας οχι η υπερταση.
Οι κοχλιακοι πυρηνες στον εγκεφαλο περαν των ακουστικων νευρων νευρονονται και απο το σωματοαισθητηριο συστημα που παιζει το ρολο συναγερμου οταν αυξανει η ενδοκρανια πιεση.
Δηλαδη οταν ανεβαζεις την ενδοκρανια πιεση για να μην κανεις ζημια ακους αυτο το βουητο που σε προειδοποιει για να σταματησεις μην κανεις ζημια.
Ειναι φυσιολογικη λειτουργια του εγκεφαλου αυτο οπως ειναι ο πονος. Αλλο πραμα η αρτηριακη πιεση και αλλο η ενδροκρανια.
Η αρτηριακη υπερταση δεν ειναι προδιαθεσικος παραγοντας για εμβοες αλλα ειναι ομως ειναι για παλμικες που εειναι μια ειδικη κατηγορια εμβοων γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση ενας ηχος παραγετε καπου και τον ακους φυσιολογικα
δεν εχει χαλασει το ακουστικο συστημα και κανει εμβοες. Για την ακριβεια το ακουστικο συστημα στις σφυζουσες που ειναι συγχρονες με τον καρδιακο παλμο λειτουργει αψογα κατι αλλο δεν λειτουργει και παραγει τον ηχο αυτο που ακουει το αυτι. Σου ξαναλεω η περιπτωση σου θελει πολυ ψαξιμο απο σπεσιαλιστα γιατι συμφωνα με αυτα που λες δεν εχεις εμβοη αλλα whoosher και κατα πασα περιπτωση σηκωνει γιατρεια.
Στη μαγνητικη δεν φαινοτναι ολα παιζει σημασια πως θα γινει σε τι μηχανημα θα γινει (ποσα tesla) τι λογισμικο εχει το μηχανημα και ποιος γιατρος θα την δει οποτε κρατα πισινη για το οτι ειναι καθαρη.
Για την ακριβεια σιγουρα κατι εχεις και αποδειξη γι αυτο ειναι αυτο τπου ακους απλα η μαγνητικη που εκανες δεν το εδειξε.
www.whooshers.com

----------


## 0db

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύεται η άμεση ή έμμεση διαφήμιση - δημόσια προβολή ειδικών.

----------


## eliasastro

Ευχαριστώ, θα μελετήσω το www.whooshers.com όταν βρω χρόνο. Η μαγνητική δεν αρκεί μόνο να είναι λεπτομερής, αλλά συμφωνώ ότι θα πρέπει να την εξετάσει και ειδικός για να μπορέσει να εντοπίσει κάτι γιατί συνήθως οι διαγνώστες στα ιατρικά κέντρα δεν έχουν τόσο μεγάλη ικανότητα. Όταν την έκανα όμως δεν είχα σφύζουσα εμβοή. Το θέμα των παρενεργειών των φαρμάκων είναι όντως σημαντικό και το έχω καταλάβει πολύ καλά. Μάλιστα, οι περισσότερες παρενέργειες παρουσιάζονται μετά από χρόνια λήψη και όχι αμέσως και γι' αυτό είναι ύπουλες. Όσο για την σχέση υπέρτασης και εμβοών, είναι βέβαιαη και το έχω παρατηρήσει στον εαυτό μου σε ξαφνική αύξηση της αρτηριακής πίεσης μετά από λήψη αντιφλεγμονώδους φαρμάκου. Και όσο να ναι η υψηλή πίεση προκαλεί εμμέσως και αυξημένη ενδοκρανιακή πίεση. Πάντως έχω απογοητευτεί επειδή ακόμη και γιατροί που θεωρούνται αυθεντίες εκφράζουν πολύ αμφιλεγόμενες απόψεις. Αν έχετε κάποιον να προτείνετε σε προσωπικό μήνυμα θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.

----------


## 0db

Το ειπες και εσυ μετα τη ληψη "αντιφλεγμονωδους φαρμακου" *ολα τα μη στεροειδη αντιφλεγμονωδη φαρμακα ειναι ισχυρα ωτοτοξικα* (NSAIDs) και δυστηχως οι παραρενεργειες στην ακοη δεν υποστρεφουνε παντα
με την διακοπη τους. Δεν το κανει η πιεση το κανει το αντιφλεγμονωδες... 
Δεν χρειαζεται χρονια ληψη για να παθεις βλαβη στην ακοη με ορισμενα φαρμακα αρκει και μονο 1 δοση!!!
Το τι ζημια θα κανει ενα φαρμακο εξαρτατε απο την χημικη-φυσικη κατασταση που θα βρει τον οργανισμο. Πχ το ibuprofen μπορει να το παρεις 1 φορα και να μην σου κανει κατι και να το παρεις την αλλη που δεν εχεις κοιμηθει καλα ή εκτεθεις σε φυσιολογικο θορυβο και να παθεις μονιμες εμβοες. 
Μπηκες ποτε στον κοπο να διαβασεις την λιστα με τα ωτοτοξικα φαρμακα ?
Εδω ειναι μερικα http://www.hearinglosshelp.com/artic...ugList2013.pdf
Οσο για την συσχετιση αρτηριακης πιεσης και εμβοων δεν εχει αποδειχτει αλλα η συσχετιση "παλμικων εμβοων συγχρονων με τον παλμο"(ΔΕΝ ειναι εμβοες) και υπερτασης εχει σαφως συσχετιστει. 


Μια που το forum ειναι τετοιο να ενημερωσουμε αλλη μια φορα οτι για ολα τα ψυχοφαρμακα χωρις καμια εξαιρεση εχουνε καταγραφει παρενεργειες εμβοων στην εναρξη/ληψη/διακοπη αλλα και απωλεια ακοης.
Επειδη η παρανεργεια ειναι πολυ σοβαρη πρεπει να συντρεχει πολυ σοβαρος λογος για να παρει καποιος τετοια φαρμακα.
Εχω διαβασει αμετρητες ιστοριες απο εμβοες παρενεργεια ηρεμιστικα/αντικαθλιπτικα/nsaids/αντιβιωσεων κτλπ

----------


## margy92

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους συμπάσχοντες, έχω και εγώ εμβοες εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες , είμαι στην Αγγλία γιατί σπουδάζω , πήγα στον γιατρο και μου έδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικα γιατί πριν πάθω της εμβοες είχα στρες και άγχος , υπάρχει μια υπόνοια ότι ειναι από αυτό , ότι αν ξεκουραστώ και ηρεμήσω θα φύγει. επίσης να πω πως έχω κροτογναθικο σύνδρομο από το αριστερό και θέμα με την ευσταχειανη σαλπιγγα από το δεξί έτσι ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι θα μπορούσε να ειναι από κει. Αλλά κανείς δεν ξέρει Όταν πάω να κοιμηθώ σαν να ήρεμη αλλά είμαι συνεχως στην πρίζα και λόγο κατάθλιψης ..... εδώ στην Αγγλία βρήκα το http://www.thetinnitusclinic.co.uk/ για όσους ενδιαφέρονται εχουν εφεύρει κάτι ειδικά ακουστικά τα οποία τα φοράς 4 με 6 ώρες ημερησίως παράγει κάτι ειδικούς ήχους και σίγα σιγά μειώνει κατά 80 % της εμβοες , από έρευνες που έδειξαν και από ανθρώπους που το βίωσαν και το βιώνουν, λέγεται Acoustic CR® Neuromodulation
όπως βλέπεται και από το όνομα έχει να κάνει με το νευρικό σύστημα. Αυτή η ανακάλυψη ειναι ανακουφιστικη γιατί πολλοί άνθρωποι βρήκαν την υγειά τους. Έχει 70 % επιτυχία από ότι λένε οι μελέτες. Το κακό με αυτό ειναι ότι ειναι πανάκριβο και όχι για κάθε τσέπη αλλά από ότι λένε βοήθησε κόσμο και κοσμάκη. 4500 χιλιάδες λίρες. ειναι σχετικά καινούρια εφεύρεση με πολλα βραβεία. Μια ερώτηση όμως θα ηθελα να κάνω , ποια φάρμακά βοηθάνε να μειωθεί η ένταση των εμβοων ? γίνονται έρευνες για να βρεθεί επιτελούς γιατριά από αυτό η όχι ? αν ναι μπορει να με παραπέμψει κανείς ? τι λένε για αυτό η επιστήμονες ? από ότι διάβασα κάπου ειναι ένα βήμα πριν την ανακάλυψη !!!???? κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι.

----------


## margy92

Παιδια εχετε καμια ιδεα για νεες θεραπειες με χαπια ? μελετες ???

----------


## pouskidis

> Το ηχειο μπορει να σου εκανε μια βλαβη 5-10db επιπελον και να αρχισε η εμβοη.
> Αλλα η περιστροφη αγγειου γυρω απο το κοχλιακο νευρο μπορει να ειναι η αιτια της βαρηκοιας και κανοντας αποσυμπιεση να κερδισεις ας πουμε 20db ακοη και να φυγει η εμβοη
> παρολο που εκδηλωθηκε απο ακουστικο τραυμα .


Κατι τετοιο επαθα εγω. Ειχα τις εμβοες ιδιου τυπου στο δεξι αυτι, αλλα μεγαλωσαν μετα απο ακουστικο τραυμα (συναγερμος). Μαγνητικη λιθοειδων εδειξε microvascular compression (αγκυλη AICA στην εισοδο ακουστικου πορου). Μονο στο δεξι.
Ερωτηση: Υπαρχει αλλη εξεταση που μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει? Προφανως θα μου πεις πως ειναι αγνωστο αν προκαλει αυτο τις εμβοες, αλλα οπως σου ειπα οι 3 ηχοι που ακουω (συνεχης υψηλης συχνοτητας, τηλεγραφος, σκονακια) υπηρχαν και πριν αλλα πολυ χαμηλοτεροι. Τωρα υπαρχουν πολυ ενοχλητικοι, ειδικα ο συνεχης υψηφωνος, και φυσικα εχω και υπερακουσια. Ο συνεχης υψηφωνος και ωρες ωρες μεταβαλομενος, (κοντα στις 16000Hz τον βαζω) υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι απο mvc? Ακουογραμμα υψηλων δεν εχω βρει κανεναν να κανει, στο κανονικο υπαρχει πτωση κοντα στις 8000 αλλα πεφτει το γραφημα κατω απο τα 20db. Ισως αν συνεχισει πιο ψηλα η βουτια να ειναι μεγαλυτερη 40 ή 60db, αλλα υποθετικα μιλαμε...




> Υπαρχει και η θεωρια της συνακροασης μεταξυ νευρικων ινων του κοχλιακου νευρου οταν εχει γινει απομυελινωση ποιο πριν λογω συμπιεσης.


 Για δωσε πληροφοριες για αυτο, φανταζομαι σε περιπτωση απομυελυνωσης δεν σωζεται ουτε με mvd το νευρο?




> Στη θεση σου θα το εψαχνα με test dna και μετα θα εκανα δοκιμασιες που δειχνουνε την πηγη της βλαβης (κοχλιακη/οπισθοκοχλιακη) και θα επαιρνα φαρμακα που πιθανον δειχνουνε οτι υπαρχει συμπιεση.


Μιλαμε για ωτοακουστικες εκπομπες και προκλητα ακουστικα δυναμικα εγκεφαλου? Εγω εκανα, κανενας δε βγαζει συμπερασμα. Αν θες να σου στειλω link να τις δεις σε παρακαλω. Φαρμακα αντιεπ/κα πηρα, εκτος αυτου που δε το βρισκεις Ελλαδα, τα απλα, δε βγαζω συμπερασμα ακομα! Ισως βοηθανε λιγο. Οταν τα κοψω θα ξερω σιγουρα.




> Το καλο ειναι οτι στην συμπιεση γινετε χειρουργικη αποσυμπιαση το κακο ειναι οτι ειναι ζορικη και βαρια εγχειριση με αμφιβολα αποτελεσματα ομως εχουνε γινει καλα βουητα απο αυτη την επεμβαση.
> .Αν το προβλημα δεν ειναι κοχλιακο (δεν υπαρχει ακουστικη εξισωση) υπαρχουνε αλειωμενα ABR(δεν ειναι απαραιτητο) πιανει την εμβοη η (δεν ειναι απαραιτητο) και ειναι τυπου ταχυβολου δηλαδη κοφτοι-συντομοι-γρηγοροι επαναλληπτικοι ηχοι(δεν ειναι απαραιτητο) και φυσικα το δειχνει η μαγνητικη αγγειογραφια στοιχειθετητε καλα η συμπιεση του ακουστικου νευρου.


Ψηφιακη μαγνητικη αγγειογραφια για επιβεβαιωση. Το ζητησα, πεισματικα αρνουνται, μου λενε πως αρκει η λιθοειδων που εχω, αν και δε ξερουν να τη διαβασουν! Διαβαζουν το πορισμα βεβαια...




> Ο ποιο ειδικος στον κοσμο σε αυτη την επεμβαση ειναι ο Peter Jannetta απο το Pitchburg university.


Μιλαμε για γολγοθα, μια επεμβαση αμφιβολου αποτελεσματος, χωρις να ξερεις αν αυτο φταιει για τις εμβοες, χωρις να ξερεις σιγουρα οτι δεν εχεις προβλημα στον κοχλια, χωρις να ξερεις αν θα πετυχει και δε θα κουφαθεις ή παθεις επιληψια και σπασμους προσωπου (υπογραφεις φανταζομαι..) και που θα πλερωσεις ενα καρο λεφτα -Αμερικη γαρ, (ποσο περιπου ξερουμε?)

Thanks φιλε μου, δε θα ρωτησω αν εισαι γιατρος, δεν εχει σημασια, ξερεις απειρως περισσοτερα ουτως η αλλως.
Νομιζω οτι τα εχουμε ξαναπει καπου αλλου  :Wink:

----------


## 0db

@ margy92
Ολα που ειπες ειναι λαθος.. σαν να μην διαβασες τιποτα.. τα αντικαθλιπτικα λαθος η θεραπεια με ηχους λαθος ολα μα ολα...
Πηγενε επειγοντως σε σπεσιαλιστα ΩΡΛ-νευροακουολογο για πληρη ακουολογικο ελεγχο αν δεν βρει κερι / ωτιτιδα κτλπ κατι που να σηκωνει γιατρεια πες του απο την ελλαδα μου ειπανε για pulses κορτιζονης για 10 μερες να δουμε οτι σωσουμε.
Πρεπει να πας αμεσως να μην χασεις ουτε δευτερολεπτο ηδη εχεις χασει πολυ κρισιμο χρονο.
Οχι με τα τα αντικαθλιπτικα δεν θα γινεις καλα στο θεμα των εμβοων αυτο που μπορει να γινει ειναι μονο να σου χειροτερεψουνε γιατι ειναι ωτοτοξικα.
Απο το στρες και το αγχος βεβαιως και γινετε βλαβη στην ακοη και εμβοες και αιφνιδια πτωση ακοης γινετε... αλλα η θεραπεια την περιπτωση αιφνιδιας βλαβης της ακοης/εμβοων απο στρες
ειναι κορτιζονη οχι αντικαθλιπτικα ή λοιπα ψυχοφαρμακα. Ετσι λενε 1000+ μελετες ΩΡΛ. Ειναι αρκετα συνηθισμενο η αιθνιδια νευοαισθητηρια πτωση/βλαβη ακοης απο αγχος και ανταποκρινεται αριστα στην κορτιζονη αρκει να μπει θεραπεια αμεσως σε εσενα τωρα που ειναι 15 μερες δεν ξερω αν γινετε κατι.
Τραγικο το επιπεδο του γιατρου που πηγες στην αγγλια...
Αν γινει κατι γινετε τον πρωτο καιρο οσο περναει ο καιρος μετα δεν περνουνε γιατρεια.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΑΧΟΣ.
Ξαναδιαβασε ολα αυτα που εχω γραψει προσεκτικα... Ειναι οργανικο προβλημα στην ακοη ακομα και απο αγχος να εγινε.
Στο αγχος υπαρχει αυξημενη νευρικη δραστηριοτητα και μπορει να καταστραφουνε νευρικα κυταρα στον κοχλια κτλπ μην διαβαζεις τις μ@λακιες που γραφουνε στο net για θεραπειες με ηχους κτλπ
πηγενε αμεσως σε σοβαρο ΩΡΛ για ενδελεχη ελεγχο ακουολογικο(τυμπανογραμα/υψισυχνο ακουογραμα σε αερινη-οστεινη/OAEs/ABR κτλπ)/MRI/MRA/CT/γενικη αιματος/πληρη βιοχημικο και ανοσολογικο ελεγχο κτλπ αν δεν βρει κατι πες του εσυ για pulses κορτιζονης.Τα pulses κορτιζονης γινονται πριν να βγουνε τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων γιατι και το 1 δευτερολεπτο καθυτερησης μετραει.Δεν μπορεις να περιμενεις τις εξετασεις για να αρχισεις θεραπεια
αυτος ειναι νομος στην περιπτωση της αιφνιδιας βλάβης στην ακοη.
Η εμβοη ειναι ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ασθενειας/δυσλειτουργιας δεν ειναι παθηση ειναι συπτωμα οπως ο πονος αλλα ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι για να εχεις εμβοη κατι δεν παει καλα
υπαρχει καποιο οργανικο προβλημα και το συπτωμα αυτου του προβληματος ειναι η εμβοη.Πανω απο απο 1000 ασθενειες κανουνε εμβοες καποιες απο τις αυτες ειναι πολυ σοβαρες και πρεπει να ελεχθεις για να αποκλειστουνε. 
Καπου λες οτι εχεις προβλημα στην κροταφογναθικη και προβλημα στην ευσταχιανη και τα 2 κανουνε μπορουνε να κανουνε εμβοες.
Αν σου κανει ο ΩΡΛ ρινοσκοπηση και δεν βρει κατι η συμπτωματικη θεραπεια της δυσλειτουργιας ευσταχιανης ειναι κορτιζονη (συστηματικα αλλα και με σπρευ/εγχυση απο τη μυτη)
και η κροπταφογναθικη πρεπει να την δει γναθοχειρουργος αλλα και αυτος θα σου πει και να το φτιαξουνε δεν υπαρχει καμια σιγουρια οτι το προβλημα των εμβοων θα φτιαξει.
Οι πιθανοτητες παντως αν ειναι κατι απο αυτα τα 2 ειναι να ειναι απο δυσλειτουργια ευσταχιανης που σου εκανε προβλημα στο εσω αυτι (κοχλια) απο μη σωστη εξισωση πιεσεων.

@pouskidis η εμβοη που ακους σαν τηλεγραφο ειναι τεραστιες οι πιθανοτητες να ειναι απο mvc εχεις ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα το δειχνει η μαγνητικη ο ηχος ειναι χαρακτηριστικος του mvc αν σου βρουνε αλλιωμενα ABR
και εχεις συμπτωματικη ανταποκριση σε carbamazepine μεγιστο 200mg(ειναι χαρακτηριστικο οτι ανταποκρινετε σε μικρη δοση ενω οι εμβοες απο αλλη αιτια δεν ανταποκρινονται σε αυτη τη συμπτωματικη θεραπεια) τοτε ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο.
Το mvc εχει βρεθει πειραματικα οτι το πιανει μερικως συμπτωματικα η carbamazepine θεραπεια εννοειτε δεν κανει αλλα την δινουνε επειδη η εγχειριση ειναι πολυ ζορικη και με επιπλοκες σαν παρηγορητικη θεραπεια.
Η απομυελινωση μολις φυγει η συμπιεση του νευρου φτιαχνει με τον καιρο αυτο που δεν φτιαχνει η νευρικη βλαβη (αμα εχουνε καταστραφει νευρικες ινες).
Η υψισυχνη εμβοη μπορει να ειναι απο ακουστικο τραυμα πουθενα δεν βρεις απαντηση με 100% βεβαιοτητα.
υψισυχνο ακουογραμμα κανουνε σε νοσοκομεια με σοβαρο ακουγραφο(ευκολο να το βρεις) και ωτοακουστικες εκπομπες πρεπει να κανεις με σοβαρο μηχανημα σε λειτουργια σαρωσης σε ολες τις συχνοτητες(δυσκολο να το βρεις) οχι screening που ειναι για χοντρες βλαβες .
Εγω προσωπικα αν ειχα τα δικα σου ευρηματα θα μαζευα οτι ειχα και δεν ειχα και θα πηγενα εκει που σου ειπα στην αμερικη ή καπου αλλου στο εξωτερικο που το εχουνε ξανακανει πολλες φορες με επιτυχια αναλαμβανοντας ολα τα ρισκα γιατι το θεωρω σοβαρο προβλημα. Εσυ τωρα μπορεις και νατο παλεψεις και να μην θες να μπεις σε τοσο σοβαρο ρισκο με βαρκα την ελπιδα... Αν και αυτοι ειναι εκει εξειδικεμενοι και δεν νομιζω να σε βαλουνε σε τετοιο χειρουργειο χωρις να εχουνε ακλονητες ενδειξεις/αποδειξεις οτι ειναι απο εκει η βλαβη.

(τελος λυμαμε για τους διαχειριστες που σβησανε τα ποιο κρισιμα στοιχεια στα μυνηματα μου λες και ειμαστε παιδια... Δεν κανω διαγνωση και θεραπεια απο το net απλα το προβλημα ειναι τοσο περιπλοκο και σοβαρο δεν ειναι οπως τις αλλες ασθενειες...
Αυτα τα εγραψα μηπως και σωθει κανεις γιατι μιλαμε για σοβαρο προβλημα ζωης που δεν σηκωνει γιατρεια αμα χρονισει και πρεπει να δρασεις αμεσα.
Επισης κυκλοφορει μεγαλη ασχετιλα στην ιατρικη κοινοτητα... οποτε αυτες οι συμβουλες για θεραπειες ειναι χρυσος και ενοειτε οτι παντα θα τις συζητησουνε με τους γιατρους τους... )

----------


## pouskidis

> @pouskidis η εμβοη που ακους σαν τηλεγραφο ειναι τεραστιες οι πιθανοτητες να ειναι απο mvc εχεις ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα το δειχνει η μαγνητικη ο ηχος ειναι χαρακτηριστικος του mvc αν σου βρουνε αλλιωμενα ABR
> και εχεις συμπτωματικη ανταποκριση σε carbamazepine μεγιστο 200mg(ειναι χαρακτηριστικο οτι ανταποκρινετε σε μικρη δοση ενω οι εμβοες απο αλλη αιτια δεν ανταποκρινονται σε αυτη τη συμπτωματικη θεραπεια) τοτε ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο.


Βασικα ο τηλεγραφος ειναι ο λιγοετρο ενοχλητικος ηχος, και δεν επηρεαζεται απο tegretol (2χ200) καθολου. Αυτο που επηρεαζεται ειναι ο υψησυψνος κι ενοχλητικος, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν πραγματι επηρεαζεται αφου παιζει αρκετα, ειναι μεταβαλλομενος ουτως η αλλως, εχει τις μερες του. Τα ABR μου και OAE εδω: http://www.tinnitustalk.com/threads/...18/#post-91569
Μου ειπαν το ABR ειναι καλο... σε αντιθεση με τις ΟΑΕ. Τωρα τι μηχανηματα ηταν δε ξερω, εκαναν κανα 2-3 λεπτα οι ΟΑΕ και 5 λεπτα το ABR.



> Το mvc εχει βρεθει πειραματικα οτι το πιανει μερικως συμπτωματικα η carbamazepine θεραπεια εννοειτε δεν κανει αλλα την δινουνε επειδη η εγχειριση ειναι πολυ ζορικη και με επιπλοκες σαν παρηγορητικη θεραπεια.
> Η απομυελινωση μολις φυγει η συμπιεση του νευρου φτιαχνει με τον καιρο αυτο που δεν φτιαχνει η νευρικη βλαβη (αμα εχουνε καταστραφει νευρικες ινες).


Οπως ειπες, αγνωστο το τι θα γινει αν κανεις εγχειρηση. Μπορει και να μη γινει τιποτα, η και να χειροτερεψεις. Το κακο ειναι πως αν ειναι πραγματι mvc, υπαρχει καποιο παραθυρο 2-3 χρονων που μπορεις να το σωσεις με εγχειρηση, σωστα?



> Η υψισυχνη εμβοη μπορει να ειναι απο ακουστικο τραυμα πουθενα δεν βρεις απαντηση με 100% βεβαιοτητα.
> υψισυχνο ακουογραμμα κανουνε σε νοσοκομεια με σοβαρο ακουγραφο(ευκολο να το βρεις) και ωτοακουστικες εκπομπες πρεπει να κανεις με σοβαρο μηχανημα σε λειτουργια σαρωσης σε ολες τις συχνοτητες(δυσκολο να το βρεις) οχι screening που ειναι για χοντρες βλαβες .


Αυτα που εκανα εγω φαινεται απο τι ειναι? Στη Θεσσ/κη ξερεις κανενα νοσοκομειο που να κανει υψησυχνο?




> Εγω προσωπικα αν ειχα τα δικα σου ευρηματα θα μαζευα οτι ειχα και δεν ειχα και θα πηγενα εκει που σου ειπα στην αμερικη ή καπου αλλου στο εξωτερικο που το εχουνε ξανακανει πολλες φορες με επιτυχια αναλαμβανοντας ολα τα ρισκα γιατι το θεωρω σοβαρο προβλημα. Εσυ τωρα μπορεις και νατο παλεψεις και να μην θες να μπεις σε τοσο σοβαρο ρισκο με βαρκα την ελπιδα... Αν και αυτοι ειναι εκει εξειδικεμενοι και δεν νομιζω να σε βαλουνε σε τετοιο χειρουργειο χωρις να εχουνε ακλονητες ενδειξεις/αποδειξεις οτι ειναι απο εκει η βλαβη.


Που ακριβως θα πηγαινες? Υπαρχει και το θεμα της δουλειας μου, (πως παιρνεις αναρρωτικη για εξωτερικο) ενω ποσο περιπου θα κοστισουν εξετασεις - mvd ξερεις? Περιπου...

Γιατι εχω την αισθηση πως η πτωση ακοης απο ακουστικο τραυμα ειναι ενα αλλα οι εμβοες ειναι κατι αλλο που βοηθαται απο την πρωση ακοης αλλα εχει αλλα αιτια οπως η mvc? Δηλαδη το βουητο υπαρχει αλλα γινεται αντιληπτο μετα απο πτωση ακοης? Μια θεωρια που στεκει και μπορει να ερμηνευσει τις εμβοες, δε ξερω κατα ποσο υποστηριζεται κατι τετοιο.




> (τελος λυμαμε για τους διαχειριστες που σβησανε τα ποιο κρισιμα στοιχεια στα μυνηματα μου λες και ειμαστε παιδια... Δεν κανω διαγνωση και θεραπεια απο το net απλα το προβλημα ειναι τοσο περιπλοκο και σοβαρο δεν ειναι οπως τις αλλες ασθενειες...
> Αυτα τα εγραψα μηπως και σωθει κανεις γιατι μιλαμε για σοβαρο προβλημα ζωης που δεν σηκωνει γιατρεια αμα χρονισει και πρεπει να δρασεις αμεσα.
> Επισης κυκλοφορει μεγαλη ασχετιλα στην ιατρικη κοινοτητα... οποτε αυτες οι συμβουλες για θεραπειες ειναι χρυσος και ενοειτε οτι παντα θα τις συζητησουνε με τους γιατρους τους... )


Ειλικρινα συμφωνω 100%, υπαρχει φορουμ οπου προτεινονται θεραπειες, εδω απαγορευται οποιαδηποτε αναφορα?
Τα μυνηματα σου ειναι σκετος θησαυρος και λυτρωση για καποιους, και να τα κανουν να εχουν τετοια μεταχειρηση?

Εγκλημα!

----------


## kavaliero

Οι διαχειρηστες δεν γνωριζουν προφανως τι εστι εμβοες ..μονο οσοι πασχουν απο αυτες μπορουν να καταλαβουν τι σημανει.Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που οι διαχειρηστες του tinnitus talk στο εξωτερικο ειναι πασχοντες απο εμβοες.γι αυτο παρακληση παιδια μην σβηνετε σχολια μιλαμε για μια ασθενεια που δυστυχως η επιστημη ακομα ειναι πισω στην θεραπεια και οι ελληνες γιατροι χρονια νυχτωμενοι..οτι πληροφορια δινουν εμπειροι χρηστες ειναι χρυσος παλευουμε ολοι μας με κατι αγνωστο τουλαχιστον αφηστε μας να ακουμε ολες τις γνωμες ειναι πολυτιμες..

----------


## margy92

Odb τώρα ημουν σε γιατρο και μου είπε ότι δεν κάνουν κορτιζόνη εδώ το αποφεύγουν γιατί δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά με αυτό το πρόβλημα , εγώ το ζήτησα και με κοίταγε σαν χάνος. ξέρω είχα πάρει κορτιζόνη όταν ημουν Ελλάδα μετά από μια ίωση στο αυτί μετά από 7 μέρες πήρα κορτιζόνη χάπια για πτώση ακοής και έκανε δουλειά ακόμα και μετά από 7 μέρες η 8 ήταν δεν θυμάμαι
α να αναφέρω ότι εκεί που έχω κροταφογναθικο σύνδρομο μόλις άρχισε ο πόνος ήρθαν και οι εμβοες αμέσως, όσο για το αν ειναι λάθος αυτά που λέω ..... πολλοί άνθρωποι βρήκαν την υγειά τους

----------


## lefteris 07

> Μια υποθεση κανω... μηπως επαθες το βουητο απο ακουστικο τραυμα στη μαγνητικη ? Ειναι γνωστο οτι ατομα με φυσιολογικη ακοη
> μπορουνε να βγουνε απο τη μαγνητικη με εμβοες λογω των πολλων db και των κρουστικων ηχων που βγαζει το μηχανημα.
> Ακομα και σε γερα αυτια κανει βλαβη ο θορυβος του μαγνητικου τομογραφου ειδικα αμα δεν εχει noise cancellation γι αυτο προσοχη
> εξεταση μονο σε αθορυβο μηχανημα και με βιομηχανικου τυπου ωτοασπιδες.


Φιλε odb εχω καιρο να μπω στο forum αλλα θελω να πω οτι τις εμβοες δεν τις επαθα απο την μαγνητικη αφου τιις ειχα 3 μηνες πριν κ αλλωστε γι αυτο την εκανα. Εχω παει κ στο μαρουσι στον γα....... ετσι ειχα διαβασει εδω αλλα δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα συν οτι η επισκεψη εινα ακριβη. Το αποτελεσμα ειναι οτι υποφερω οπως ολοι απο τις εμβοες κ δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορεσουμε να ξεφυγουμε ποτε απο αυτες . Εγω τον μαιο κλεινω 2 χρονια πλεον κ εχω απελπιστει. Το μονο χαπι που παιρνω τωρα εινα αυτο της πιεσης. Ευχομε σε ολους που υποφερουν να βρεθει μια λυση καποτε.

----------


## 0db

@pouskidis προβληματικες OAEs υπαρχουνε μονο σε βλαβη των εξω τριχωτων κυταρων του κοχλια. Ομως μπορει να εχεις επιβαιβεωμενη βλαβη στον κοχλια αλλα οι εμβοες να μην ειναι απο εκει αλλα απο καπου αλλου!
Γενικα τις περισσοτερες φορες οι εμβοες δημιουργουντε στον εγκεφαλο οταν αυτος δεν παιρνει σωστο σημα (συνδιασμος πτωσης ακοης με εγκεφαλικη υπερδραστηριοτητα).
Η ακοη εχει 2 συνιστωσες αυτη του περιφεριακου ερεθισματος που στελενει ο κοχλιας και η αλλη ειναι αυτη τη προβλεψης δηλαδη ενα μερος της αντιληψης της ακοης το δημιουργει ο εγκεφαλος με υπολογιστικους μηχανισμους
απο την ακουστικη μνημη. Οταν λοιπον δεν παιρνει σωστο σημα ο εγκεφαλος κανει τα λεγομενα σφαλματα προβλεψης και ακους εμβοες.Ειναι γνωστο το πειραμα που βαζουνε ατομα με φυσιολογικη ακοη χωρις εμβοες σε ανηχο θαλαμο και μετα απο καμποση ωρα αρχιζει να ακουει το 90% χαμηλες εμβοες τις δημιουργει ο εγκεφαλος καθως δεν παιρνει εξωτερικα ερεθισματα και δουλευει περισσοτερο η προβλεπτικη συνιστωσα.
(Ενα αναλογο ειναι αν απο μερικες λεξεις βγαλουνε καποια γραμματα εσυ παρολο που λειπουνε γραμματα συνεχισζεις να μπορεις να τις διαβαζεις με την ικανοτητας προβλεψης του εγκεφαλου.)
Ομως υπαρχουνε και εμβοες που δεν δημιουργουντε στον εγκεφαλο αλλα το σημα δημιουργειτε περιφερικα.

@margy92 πηγενε αμεσως σε αλλο γιατρο αλλα δυστηχως εχεις αργησει πολυ... ολες οι μελετες λενε οτι η αιφνιδια βλαβη ακοης απο αγχος ανταποκρινεται καλα σε κορτιζονη οταν αρχιζει το 1ο 24ωρο μετα η ανταποκριση μειωνετε
δραματικα.Δηλαδη η κορτιζονη δουλευει στην αρχη οχι αμα χρονισει το προβλημα.Αλλα ακομα και τωρα δεν χανεις κατι να προσπαθησεις αλλα δυσκολα θα δεις αποτελεσμα.
Σου ξαναλεω συνοπτικα μερικες θεραπειες βρες ενα νευροακουολογο και συζητησε τις αμεσως οχι ομως σαν τον ασχετο που πηγες αρχικα.
κορτιζονη (το χρυσο standar) , acetylcysteine , βιταμινες b1 b3 b6 b12 D E C , μαγνησιο , αγγειοδιασταλτικα τυπου piracetam, αντιικα (acyclovir/valacyclovir) (υπαρχει η θεωρια του ερπη που αναζωπυρωνετε απο stress), αντιβιωτικα (amoxicillin) μονο σε περιπτωση ωτιτιδας , υπερβαρικο οξυγονο.
Δυστηχως λογω αγνοιας εχουνε περασει τοσες μερες αν απο την 1η μερα επαιρνες κορτιζονη οι πιθανοτητες να περνουσανε/βελτιωνοτανε θα ειτανε 3πλες.
Πες του γιατρου οτι με 10 μερες κορτιζονη δεν θα παθεις τιποτα ενω με μονιμες εμβοες δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια.Επισης πες του οτι σε ολες τις μελετες η κορτιζονη φαινετε να βοηθα χωρις να ξερουνε τον ακριβη μηχανισμο.
Υποψιαζονται οτι δρα σαν αντιφλεγμωνοδες / σαν nmda blocker αλλα αυτο που ξερουνε σιγουρα οτι στατιστικα οι πιθανοτητες βελτιωσης αυξανονται σημαντικα με εγκαιρη χορηγηση.
(Για παραδειγμα ενας ιος μπορει να κανει μια βλαβη και περνωντας κορτιζονη να μειωσεις την φλεγμωνη και αντιικα να βαλεις σε καταστολη τον ιο και να ανακαμψεις αμα ομως καθυστερησεις η φλεγμωνη που κανει ο ιος κανει μονιμη νευρολογικη βλαβη και κορτιζονη-αντιικα να παρεις μετα δεν θα δεις κανενα αποτελεσμα)
Σε καθε πριπτωση οπως σου ειπα οι επειδη εμβοες κανουνε πανω απο 1000 ασθενειες εκ των οποιων μερικες ειναι συστηματικες και σοβαρες θελει ενδελεχη ελεγχο το πραμα για να αποκλειστουνε.
πληρη ακουολογικο ελεγχο με τυμπανογραμα-υψισυχνο ακουογραμα σε αερινη και οστεινη-OAEs-ABR / ρινοσκοπηση / mri / mra / CT / γενκη αιματος / πληρη βιοχημικο (περιλαμβανει ελεγχο ορμονων) και ανοσολογικο ελεγχο / μικροβιολογικο ελεγχο (ελεγχος για ζωονοσες ασθενειες).
Οχι οτι αμα κανεις αυτες τις εξετασεις θα βρεις την αιτια αλλα θα αποκλεισεις καποια σοβαρα πραματα.

----------


## pouskidis

Μαλιστα. Εμενα εμφανιστηκαν σε αυτη την ενταση ΑΜΕΣΩΣ μετα το ακουστικο τραυμα. Τι μπορει να σημαινει αυτο? Επισης το ευρημα mvc της μαγνητικης σε συνδιασμο με το ακουστικο τραυμα σου λεει κατι? Το ιδιο ευρημα εχει και ο φιλος Kavaliero στο ιδιο αυτι οπου εχει κι αυτος εμβοες. Κι αυτος ομως ειχε ακουστικο τραυμα.

Ακομη, το ABR μου αν το ειδες πως σου φαινεται? Γιατι αυτο μου ειπαν ειναι φυσιολογικο. Αυτο δε δειχνει βλαβη απο mvc?

----------


## 0db

Γραψε το ιστορικο σου και τις εξετασεις σου ωστε να τα εχεις ετοιμα για αποστολη σε καποιο ειδικο στο εξωτερικο.
Στην ελλαδα ειναι ολοι ασχετοι και μερικοι ειναι εκτος του ειναι ασχετοι ειναι και απατεωνες. 
Αυτοι που ειναι ενταξει απλως δηλωνουνε οτι ειναι αναρμοδιοι και οτι δεν ξερουνε αυτοι που ειναι ασχετοι βρισκουνε την αιτια με περιση ευκολια πχ ψυχολογικο/αγχος κτλπ και οι απατεωνες βγαζουνε διαγνωσεις τυπου ημικρανικη αιθουσοπαθεια με κοστος 150 ευρω η ωρα.

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύεται η άμεση ή έμμεση διαφήμιση - δημόσια προβολή ειδικών.

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύεται η άμεση ή έμμεση διαφήμιση - δημόσια προβολή ειδικών.

Απλα να ξερεις οτι επειδη ειναι απο τους λιγους ειδικους στον κοσμο εχουνε τεραστιες λιστες αναμονης.
Απλα να ξερεις οτι και στους ποιο ειδικους να πας με τιποτα δεν σε βαζουνε χειρουργειο πριν να δοκιμασουνε καθε ειδους φαρμακευτικη θεραπεια.
Σε χειρουργειο μπαινουνε μονο οι αθεραπευτες σοβαρες εμβοες που διαταρασουνε πολυ σοβαρα την ποιοτητα ζωης και μονο οταν υπαρχει σοβαρη ενδειξη οτι μπορει να θεραπευτει με το χειρουργειο το προβλημα
γιατι οποιαδηποτε εγχειριση στον εγκεφαλο ειναι ζορικη και με απροβλεπτες επιπλοκες.
Τα φαρμακα δεν πιανουνε μονο τις πολυ σοβαρου τυπου εμβοες δηλαδη αυτες που ειναι πολυ εστιασμενες και μεγαλης εντασης το θεμα ειναι οτι σε χρονιες εμβοες τα φαρμακα που τις πιανουνε ειναι αυτα που δρουνε στο ΚΝΣ
με αποτελεσμα να εχουνε παρενεργειες.Το αντιεπιληπτικο που ειναι μονο στο εξωτερικο σιγουρα τις πιανει αλλα εχει σοβαρες παρενεργειες (μελαχρωση αμφιφλιστροειδους & νεφρικη ανεπαρκεια κτλπ).
Οι βενζοδιαζεπινες τις πιανουνε αλλα μετα 2-3 εμβομαδες χρησης σε αφηνουνε με χειροτερη υπερακουσια και εμβοες οποτε δεν συζηταμε καν γι αυτο.
Πριν να ανοιξεις το κεφαλι υπαρχουνε διαφορες λιγοτερο επεμβατικες τοπικες συμπτωματικες θεραπειες οπως υποδοριες ενεσεις λιδοκαϊνης στο λαιμο/ενδοτυμπανικες κτλπ 

Το καλο στην περιπτωση σου ειτε ακουστικο τραυμα ειναι ειτε mvc ειναι οτι δεν κινδυνευει η ζωη σου απο καποια ζορικη ασθενεια ειναι το προβλημα μονο το βουητο.
Γιατι υπαρχουνε και περιπτωσεις που το βουητο ειναι απο ζορικες νευρολογικες/αυτοανοσες ασθενειες ογκους κτλπ.
Βεβαια αυτο καθαυτο το βουητο ειναι παρα πολυ ζορικη παθηση αλλα γενικα μετα απο 2 χρονια αμα προσεξεις την ακοη σου και δεν κανεις επιπλεον βλαβη εχεις την ταση να εξασθενει και δεν διαταρασει τοσο πολυ την ποιοτητα ζωης...

----------


## pouskidis

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου. Οσο ζουμε ελπιζουμε, τι να πω. Εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα εκτος απο λιδοκαινη και το ανιεπιληπτικο του εξωτερικου. Πιστυω ακραδαντα πως ουτε αυτα θα κανουν τιποτε.

----------


## kavaliero

ΕΓΩ ΗΔΗ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΡΤΙΖΟΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ .. ΟΥΔΕΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑΣ...ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΙΣΤΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΩΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΤ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΜΒΟΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΡΗΚΟΙΑΣ ,,ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΞΤΡΑ DB ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΚΙТΙΣΑΝ TO TINNITUS,,,ΨΑΧΝΟΜΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ LAZER ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ,,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ LAZER,,KAΙ ΕΠΙΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΩ ΛΙΓΑ DB ΑΚΟΗΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΡΗΚΟΙΑΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΩΣΩ ΤΟ ΤΙΝΝΙΤΟΥΣ,,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ LAZER EINAI PANAKRIBA EXO BREI ENAN SYNDESMO ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ LAZER DEN MILAO ΓΙΑ ΤΟ TINNITUL TON 5 MW POY POLANE ATHINA AYTO EINAI TELEIOS APATH...APLA EIMAI SE DIADIKASIA ANAMONHS RANTEBOY ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ LAZER...ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΒΟΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΜΑΤΟΣ ,,,ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΥΡΟ,,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΥΩΝ..,

----------


## pouskidis

Κι εγω οταν ανοιγω τερμα το στομα η ενβοη γινεται πολυ πολυ εντονη, σα να τραβιεται το νευρο ενα πραμα, ενω επισης οταν χασμουριεμαι γινεται κατι παρομοιο. Δε ξερω αν σε βλαβη κοχλια υπαρχουν τετοιες ενδειξεις, η αν προκειται καθαρα για βλαβη στο νευρο, απο μικροαγγειακη συμπιεση της καμπυλης. Παντως το τελευταιο αν ειναι σιγουρο, υπαρχει επεμβαση που γινεται εξωτερικο. Και γιαυτο το ψαχνω. Ωστοσο, ξερω κι αλλους που εχουν αλλαγη στην εμβοη, οταν πχ τεντωνονται. Αλλα σε ολους υπηρξε ακουστικο τραυμα. Ισως το τραυμα να ριχνει την ακοη και να ερχεται ετσι στην επιφανεια η εμβοη η οποια προυπηρχε αλλα δεν την ακουγαμε...

Εδω μεσα μπορουν τα παιδια να μας αναφερουν αν εχουν αλλαγη ηχου στην εμβοη οταν ανοιγουν πολυ το στομα, χασμουριουνται κλπ?

----------


## kavaliero

TO NA MPEIS SE MIA DIADIKASIA EPEMVASIS STON EGEFALO GIA THN MIKROAGEIAKI SYMPIESI ME AMFIVOLA APOTELESMATA KAI ENA POSO POY XEPERNA TIS 35,000 EYRO,,PROSOPIKA PISTEYO OTI H TYXON AGEIAKI SYMPIESI DEN FTAEI GIA THN EMBOH,,DEN XERO KAI TI GRAFEI H MAGNHTIKI SOU ,,EKRIBOS..PX EMENA LEEI OTI YPARXEI MIA ELIKOSI AGEIOU...AYTO OMOS TO EXO MIA ZOH DEN PISTEYO OTI BGAZEI EMBOH ,,EXALOU TOSA XRONIA MIA XARA HMOYNA ASE POU MOU EIPAN OTI 7 STOUS 10 EXOUNE TETOIA ELIKOSI AGEIOY,,H BARIKOIA KAI H ELEIPSEI DB EKANE THN ZHMIA,,H ZHMIA DEN EINAI APARAITHTA NA EINAI H KOXLIAS H NEYRO,,MPOREI NA EINAI KALISTA KAI TA DYO MAZI...PROSOPIKA ANOIGMA EGEFALOU THA EKANA MONO ME 100% EPITIXIA GRAPTOS KAI TEKMIRIOMENA,,,,TA LEFTA TORA EINAI YPERBOLIKA POLA TOYLAXISTON GIA MENA,,,,EGO PROS TO PARON FOS VLEPO MONO STO LAZER....ANAMENOUME OMOS KAI AUTIFONY ,,,AN KAI DEN PISTEYO OTI THA VROUNE KATI NA HREMISI O NEYRONAS..!

----------


## pouskidis

Ποιος σου ειπε οτι κανει 35.000 ευρω η mvd? Δε ξερω αλλα καπου πηρε το ματι μου πολυ μικροτερη τιμη. Προφανως εσυ μιλας για Αμερικη οπου χωρις ασφαλεια οι τιμες ειναι τρελες... Δυστυχως εδω Ελλαδα ειναι εντελως ασχετοι ολοι με το θεμα, και οι ΩΡΛ λενε το ιδο, οτι οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι το εχουν αυτο και δε κανει προβλημα! Οι δε νευροχειρουργοι (πηγα σε εναν φιρμα στη Θεσαλονικη) δεν ασχολουνται καν. 

Εχεις σκεφτει πως αν πραγματι φταιει η ελεικοση αγγειου (το ιδιο πραγμα μου ειπαν κι εμενα) δε θα γινεται τιποτα ουτε με φαρμακα που θα βγουν ουτε καν με πιθανες μελλοντικες θεραπειες κοχλια? Επισης, εμενα μου ειπαν πως τα αγγεια απο καποια ηλικια και μετα σκληραινουν και γιαυτο παρουσιαζονται τετοια φαινομενα. Εγω τις εμβοες τις ειχα πριν το τραυμα απλα δεν ηταν τοσο δυνατες οσο γινανε μετα το τραυμα. Γι αυτο λεω μηπως το ακουστικο τραυμα εριξε την ακοη μας και εμφανισε το προβλημα... Μετα ειναι λες τυχαιο που μας το βρηκαν και στους 2? Και οι 2 εχουμε παρομοιες καταστασεις. Τωρα να πιστεψω εγω πως το οτι και σε μενα και σε σενα ειναι στην ιδια πλευρα οι εμβοες και το αγγειο ειναι συμπτωση?

Εμενα γνωστη ακουολογος μου ειπε για το προβλημα αυτο, το υποστηριξε και μαλιστα ειπε και για το συνεχη ηχο, ενω αλλοι το απεριψαν γιατι οι εμβοες μου δεν ειναι σφυζουσες (με τους παλμους της καρδιας). Τα αγγειακα προβληματα κανουν λεει σφυζουσες εμβοες, οχι συνεχη ηχο. Ομως, σε επεμβασεις mvd, πολλοι ασθενεις ειχαν συνεχη ηχο και γινανε τελειως καλα...

Αυτα δε τα ξερουν οι ΩΡΛ που μας συμβουλευουν. Παρολλα αυτα, ολοι εχουν γνωμη. Αυτο ειναι το κακο σε αυτη τη χωρα. Ολοι μιλανε κι εχουν γνωμη για κατι που δεν ξερουν.

Το ξερω παντως οτι ειναι μια επεμβαση εξαιρετικα δυσκολη, με αμφιβολα αποτελεσματα, ΑΛΛΑ αν υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα να γινω καλα την κανω! Και εχει και παραθυρο 2-3 χρονων, δηλαδη μετα δε γινεται τιποτα ουτε με την εγχειρηση!
Οσον αφορα το τι εγγυησεις εχεις, φανταζομαι πως οχι μονο δεν εχεις, σε βαζουν και να υπογραψεις για οτιδηποτε σου συμβει απο την εχγηρηση (κοφωση, θανατος, κλπ). Ε ρε τι εχουμε παθει...


Τωρα για τα laser, αν εκαναν τιποτα δε θα ηταν γνωστη θεραπεια για εμβοες?

----------


## 0db

> Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου. Οσο ζουμε ελπιζουμε, τι να πω. Εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα εκτος απο λιδοκαινη και το ανιεπιληπτικο του εξωτερικου. Πιστυω ακραδαντα πως ουτε αυτα θα κανουν τιποτε.


Κανεις μεγαλο λαθος εγω πιστευω οτι θα σου κανουνε αλλα δεν αντιμετωπιζουνε την αιτια δρουνε μονο συπτωματικα και το αποτελεσμα ειναι παροδικο.
Η ενδοτυμπανικη λιδοκαιινη με κορτιζονη μαζι εχει αποτελσμα και σε περιπτωσεις απο ακουστικο τραυμα στο 65% των περιπτωσεων αλλα ειναι παροδικο το απολεσμα.
Το αντιεπιληπτικο εχει απολεσμα μονο οσο το παιρνεις και σοβαρες παρενεργειες αλλα κανει δουλεια σε εμβοες απο ακουστικο τραυμα.

----------


## 0db

> ΕΓΩ ΗΔΗ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΡΤΙΖΟΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ .. ΟΥΔΕΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑΣ...ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΙΣΤΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΩΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΤ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΜΒΟΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΡΗΚΟΙΑΣ ,,ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΞΤΡΑ DB ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΚΙТΙΣΑΝ TO TINNITUS,,,ΨΑΧΝΟΜΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ LAZER ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ,,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ LAZER,,KAΙ ΕΠΙΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΩ ΛΙΓΑ DB ΑΚΟΗΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΡΗΚΟΙΑΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΩΣΩ ΤΟ ΤΙΝΝΙΤΟΥΣ,,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ LAZER EINAI PANAKRIBA EXO BREI ENAN SYNDESMO ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ LAZER DEN MILAO ΓΙΑ ΤΟ TINNITUL TON 5 MW POY POLANE ATHINA AYTO EINAI TELEIOS APATH...APLA EIMAI SE DIADIKASIA ANAMONHS RANTEBOY ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ LAZER...ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΒΟΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΜΑΤΟΣ ,,,ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΥΡΟ,,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΥΩΝ..,


Τα laser αυτα ειναι παμφτηνα εχω και εγω καμποσα τετοια δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει με μεγαλη ισχυ σε αυτι γιατι μπορει και να κανουνε ζημια στα 5mw(ειναι τα pen laser pointers) δεν κανει βλαβη αλλα σιγουρα δεν εχει και αποτελσμα με περισοτερη ισχυ πχ 100mw δεν ξερω αν κανουνε κατι το ποιο πιθανον ειναι οτι δεν κανουνε και υπαρχει και η πιθανοτητα να κανουνε βλαβη.

Τα laser αυτα ειναι απο 5mw εως 100mw στα 650nm εως 808nm θα τα βρεις στο ebay φτηνα.
Θες τη διοδο το housing που θα την βαλεις και ενα laser driver να την οδηγησεις. Το πουλανε και σαν πακετο ελαχιστα ποιο ακριβα. 
Επισης θα χρηαστεις και ενα κοματι οπτικη ινα για να βαλεις τη δεσμη μεσα στο αυτι γιατι ειναι με καμπυλη ο ακουστικος πορος και δεν περνα το φως.

Αυτοι που εμπορευονται ελπιδα τα πουλανε 2000 ευρω και πανω αλλα δεν κανουνε πανω απο 50 ευρω.

Σου ξαναλεω πιστευω οτι δεν κανουνε τιποτα στις εμβος ουτε ακοη επαναφερουνε... αλλα αν αναλαμβανεις τα ρισκα να το κανεις με μεγαλη ισχυ μπορω να σου πω τι να παρεις.
Εγω πανω μου δεν το εχω δοκιμασει υπο τον φοβο να κανω βλαβη στην ακοη.

----------


## 0db

> Κι εγω οταν ανοιγω τερμα το στομα η ενβοη γινεται πολυ πολυ εντονη, σα να τραβιεται το νευρο ενα πραμα, ενω επισης οταν χασμουριεμαι γινεται κατι παρομοιο. Δε ξερω αν σε βλαβη κοχλια υπαρχουν τετοιες ενδειξεις, η αν προκειται καθαρα για βλαβη στο νευρο, απο μικροαγγειακη συμπιεση της καμπυλης. Παντως το τελευταιο αν ειναι σιγουρο, υπαρχει επεμβαση που γινεται εξωτερικο. Και γιαυτο το ψαχνω. Ωστοσο, ξερω κι αλλους που εχουν αλλαγη στην εμβοη, οταν πχ τεντωνονται. Αλλα σε ολους υπηρξε ακουστικο τραυμα. Ισως το τραυμα να ριχνει την ακοη και να ερχεται ετσι στην επιφανεια η εμβοη η οποια προυπηρχε αλλα δεν την ακουγαμε...
> 
> Εδω μεσα μπορουν τα παιδια να μας αναφερουν αν εχουν αλλαγη ηχου στην εμβοη οταν ανοιγουν πολυ το στομα, χασμουριουνται κλπ?


Πανω απο το 60% με εμβοες το εχουνε αυτο λεγεται somatic tinnitus τους κοχλιακους πυρηνες στον εγκεφαλο εκτος το ακουστικο νερο τους νευρωνουνε και νευρωνες απο το σωματοαισθητηριακο συστημα.
Υπαρχει η θεωρια οτι οταν υπερλειτουργουνε οι κοχλιακοι πυρηνες για να αντισταθμισουνε την πτωση ακοης ενισχυονται και το σηματα απο τους σωματοαισθητηριους νευρωνες και ακους το βουητο.
Ολοι αμα ανοιξουνε τερμα το στομα τους η το κλεισουνε με δυναμη ακουνε ενα βουητο πολυ χαμηλης εντασης αυτοι ομως που εχουνε εμβοες το ακουνε πολυ ποιο δυνατα.
Αυτη την προβλεψη την εχει ο οργανισμοςφυσιολογικα για να σου δινει σημα κινδυνουνε οταν αυξανεις τις πιεσεις για να μην κανεις ζημια.


Ενα αλλο κριτηριο να δειτε αν ειναι απο ακουστικο τραυμα θυμηθειτε αν μετα που εκτεθηκατε σε ηχο ειχατε αισθηση βουλωμενου/ων αυτιου/ων.
Οταν πεφτει η ακοη λογω ακουστικου τραυματος πολυ συχνα υπαρχει η αισθηση του βουλωμενου αυτιου που φευγει μετα.
Αιθηση βουλωματος κανει η πτωση ακοης.

----------


## pouskidis

Εγω την ειχα την αισθηση βουλωματος στο αυτι την ιδια μετα, την επομενη, ακομη και σημερα 5 μηνες μετα, την εχω αρκετες φορες.
Δηλαδη αισθηση βουλωματος δεν εχουν αμα ειναι απο mvc? Εγω πιστευω πως η αθσηση βουλωματος ισως ειναι το οτι ακους την εμβοη αντι για ηχους, οποτε δεν ακους καθαρα αρα βουωλμα. Εκτος αν λειπουν συχνοτητες και γιαυτο εχεις βουλωμα.

Γενικα εγω πολλες φορες αισθανομαι πως δεν ακουω οπως ακουγα απο το αυτι με τις εμβοες... Σα βουλωμενο ειναι συχνα πυκνα. Βουιζει, ενοχλειται ευκολα, εχει διαστρεβλωση ηχων υψηλων συχνοτητων κλπ. Ωραια αισθηση...

----------


## pouskidis

> Κανεις μεγαλο λαθος εγω πιστευω οτι θα σου κανουνε αλλα δεν αντιμετωπιζουνε την αιτια δρουνε μονο συπτωματικα και το αποτελεσμα ειναι παροδικο.
> Η ενδοτυμπανικη λιδοκαιινη με κορτιζονη μαζι εχει αποτελσμα και σε περιπτωσεις απο ακουστικο τραυμα στο 65% των περιπτωσεων αλλα ειναι παροδικο το απολεσμα.
> Το αντιεπιληπτικο εχει απολεσμα μονο οσο το παιρνεις και σοβαρες παρενεργειες αλλα κανει δουλεια σε εμβοες απο ακουστικο τραυμα.


Αρα το συμπαιρασμα ειναι πως: 1) Δεν μπορεις να παιρνεις ενοτυμπανικες ενεσεις τρεις την ωρα, ασε που δε βρηκα και κανεναν να τις κανει (αν ξερεις καποιον πες μου σε παρακαλω). Θα δοκιμαζα ενδοτυμπανικη κορτιζονη με την ελπιδα για μονιμη θεραπεια. Αν ειναι προσωρινο δε θα ξανακανα μη τρυπησω κανα τυμπανο ανεπανωρθωτα.
Και 2) Το αντιεπιλ. απο το εξωτερικο δεν εχει απολυτα αποτελεσματα απο οσο γνωριζω απο αλλο forum, πολλοι δεν το βρισκουν να κανει κατι, και απο τη στιγμη που ειναι παροδικο, ειναι ακρως επικυνδυνο να το παιρνεις συνεχεια.
Αρα? Αδιεξοδο.

----------


## 0db

Αισθηση βουλωματος κανει καθε πτωση ακοης απο οπου και αν ειναι επισης υπερακουσια και δυσανοχη στους ηχους κανει το ακουστικο τραυμα αλλα και αλλες καταστασεις.

Η μονουδρικη κρεατινη δεν εχει παρενεργειες ειναι συμπληρωμα διατροφης που παιρνουνε ολοι οι αθλητες και εχει βρεθει οτι βοηθαει δοκιμασε την πριν μπεις σε διαδικασια laser.
Ουσιαστικα κανει στα σιγουρα αυτο που υποτιθετε οτι κανει το laser (οι διαφημιστες λενε οτι αυξανει το ATP) κανει το ADP ATP δινοντας του ενα φωσφορο απο την φωσφοκρεατινη και ετσι υπαρχει ταχεια αναπληρωση ενεργειας.
Απο τις πρωτες κιολας μερες υπαρχει μια διαφορα στη μυικη δυναμη και την μνημη πιθανον να δεις και βελτιωση στην εμβοη δεν ειναι παντως θεραπεια.
Δυστηχως στο ακουστικο τραυμα ενω ειναι γνωστη η αιτια που εκανε την βλαβη δεν σηκωνει μονιμη θεραπεια.. γιατι εχουνε κατατραφει πολυ λεπτες δομες του κοχλια που δεν επιδιρθωνονται.
Ουτε ο θεος δεν αγγιζει στον κοχλια.Ειναι ισως το πολυπλοκοτερο συστημα του οργανισμου.
Το καλο στο ακουστικο τραυμα ειναι οτι το προβλημα ειναι μονο στο αυτι και δεν ειναι κατι συστηματικο.
Οι θεραπεια των εμβοων απο ακουστικο τραυμα ειναι μονο συμπτωματικες γιατι τα νεκρα νευρικα κυταρα του κοχλια δεν αναστενονται με φαρμακα.
Σε περιπτωση ακουστικου τραυματος πρεπει να αποφευγεις τις επαφες με ηχους γιατι το χειροτερευουνε οπως και επισης το χειροτερευει να κοιμασε με θορυβο ηχοκαλυψης της εμβοης.
Θελει πολλες ωρες υπνου σε ανηχο δωματιο χωρις τον παραμικρο θορυβο.
Αυτο γιατι ο οργανισμος εχει ενα πολυπλοκο μηχανησμο που διορθωνει καποιες μικροβλαβες απο ηχο στην διαρκεια του υπνο πολλες καλυτερα απο καθε φαρμακο.
Γι αυτο η ακοη μετα απο ενα πολυ καλο υπνο ειναι στην καλυτερη δυνατη κατασταση και οι εμβοες πιθανον λιγοτερες.
Επισης το καπνισμα ειναι καταστροφη για της εμβοες... με την διακοπη του υπαρχει σιγουρη βελτιωση.

----------


## pouskidis

Καλα και χρησιμα ολα αυτα. Να συμπληρωσω κι εγω με μια ελπιδοφορα νοτα:
Υπαρχει μια θεραπεια γονιδιακης μορφης (atoh1) που βρισκεται σε ερευνητικο/πειραματικο σταδιο, διοχετευοντας καποια γονιδια χρησιμοποιοντας περιαγμενο ιο στο εσωτερικο αυτι, ο κοχλιας αναγενναται ως ενα ποσοστο, αφου η θεραπεια κανει ακριβως αυτο, επιτρεπει στον οργανισμο του θηλαστικου να γιατρεψει μονος του το οργανο του κοχλια κατι που φυιολογικα δεν εχει τη δυνατοτηα να κανει, κατι που κανουν μονο τα πουλια και τα ψαρια. Εχει αποδειχθει ομως οτι ειναι δυνατο να γινει σε θηλαστικα πειραματοζωα, καποια βοηθητικα κυταρα του κοχλια μετατρεπονται ετσι σε τριχοειδη (ακουστικα) κυτταρα εκ των οποιων καποια λειτουργουν κανονικα (η θεραπεια σηκωνει και βελτιωσεις ισως με προσθηκη κιαλλων γονιιδιων). Πλεον εχουν ξεκινησει πειραματα και σε ανθρωπους με βαρυκοια.

Μενει να λειτουργησει η επαναστατικη αυτη θεραπεια σε ανθρωπους. Αν στεφθουν με επιτυχια, θα μιλαμε για ανατροπη στα μεχρι σημερα δεδομενα της κωφωσης. Και πιθανοτατα και να διορθωνονται και οι εμβοες ετσι, αφου θα διορθωνεται η βλαβη που τις προκαλει. 

Δειτε εδω: http://www.novartis.com/stories/disc...ing-loss.shtml

----------


## 0db

Μιλας για το γονιδιο atoh1. Μην εχεις ψευτικες ελπιδες δεν θα βοηθησει την δικια σου κατασταση ειναι μονο για κουφους 100%.
Γιατι το λεω αυτο ... για να βαλουνε τον μεταλλαγμενο ιο με το γονιδιο αυτο μεσα στον κοχλια κανουνε τρυπα στον οστεινο κοχλια με laser αυτο και μονο
θα σου κανει πτωση ακοης και παραπανω εμβοες με αγνωστο αν θα υπαρξει βελτιωση.
Τα πρωτα πειραματα που εκανε η novartis σε πραγματικους κουφους ειναι πολυ αποθαρυντικα για τους κουφους ποσο δε γι αυτους που εχουνε ακοη με εμβοες.
Ποτε μα ποτε σε ενα αυτι που εχει ακοη δεν θα τρυπησουνε τον κοχλια με laser για θεραπεια εμβοων με βαρκα την ελπιδα. οι πιθανοτητες να παθει και αλλη βλαβη και να χειροτερεψουνε οι εμβοες ειναι ανω του 95%. 
Επισης και τριχωτα κυταρα να βγουνε (stereocillia) πρεπει να συνδεθουνε με τις καταλληλες νευρικες ινες και εχει βρεθει οτι σε χρονια προβληματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εως αδυνατο.
Εξαλου και οι ιδιοι οι ερευνητες το λενε οτι αυτο ειναι μονο για κουφους που τα εχουνε χασει ολα και μπορουνε να γινουνε πειραματοζωα.
Μακαρι να ειτανε τοσο απλα τα πραγματα αλλα στην ζωη κοχλιας φτιαχνετε 1 φορα μετα μονο χαλαει.
Η θεραπεια των εμβοων εχει αμεση σχεση με την αποκατασταση της ακοης αλλα η τεχνικη αυτη δεν φαινετε να δουλευει τουλαχιστο οχι τοσο ωστε να ξεκουφανει κουφους ή να φτιαξει εμβοες.
Αν στο μελλον βρουνε αλλο τροπο μη καταστρεπτικο να βαζουνε στον κοχλια το ιο αλλαζει το πραμα αλλα και παλι δεν φαινετε να εχει σοβαρα αποτελέσματα.
Η ιστορια αυτη με το atoh1 gene δεν ειναι καινουργια ειναι πανω απο 10 χρονια και ακομα δεν εδωσε κλινικο αποτελεσμα σε αυτον που το κανανε προσφατα εχουνε περασει μηνες και παραμενει κουφος μεχρι σημερα.

----------


## pouskidis

Ναι αλλα αυτος το ειχε παθει απο μινηγγιτδια, οχι ακουστικο τραυμα, ενω πλεον εχουν αρχισει να δοκιμαζουν και σε αλλους. Και μαλιστα αρκετους. Η μινιγκιτιδα ισως του κατεσρεψε ανεπανωρθωτα το ολο συστημα της ακοης του. 
Το οτι η ιστορια αυτη υπαρχει 10 χρονια δε σημαινει οτι ειχανε φτασει ποτε σε αυτο το σημειο δοκιμης σε ανθρωπους, κατι που εγινε μολις τον Οκτωβριο του 2014. Ακομη το οτι δε δουλευει το γονιδιο δε συμβαδιζει με τα αποτελεσματα απο πειραματωζωα που εχουνε, οπου δουλεψε και ανεστρεψε την πτωση ακοης που ειχε προκληθει στα ποντικια. Επισης, τρυπανε για να βαλουν τον ιο στο αυτι γιατι φοβουνται να τον δοσουν σα φαρμακο απο το στομα μην υπαρχουν αλλες παρενεργειες. Για να το ελεγξουν και μονο το βαζουν τοπικα στο αυτι, κατι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο, κατι ομως που θα εξελιχθει κι αλλο φανταζομαι. Και αρχικα, ειναι πολυ λογικο να το δοκιμαζουν σε κουφους. Ομως αν δουλεψει, σιγουρα θα βρουν τροπο να το βαλουν και σε ατομα με μικροτερη πτωση ακοης. Βεβαια θα παρει περισσοτερο χρονο, αλλα αν βρεθει τροπος να αποκαθισταται η κωφωση, ε τοτε κατι θα γινει και για μας. Το θεμα ειναι οτι θα παρει χρονο κι εξελιξη των χειρουργικων οργανων σε μικροσκοπικο επιπεδο. Απλα τωρα ειμαστε στη φαση του να δουμε αν δουλευει ή οχι το φαρμακο!

Οσον αφορα για την επεμβαση με laser, αναφερουν χαρακτηριστικα πως μπορει να μειωσει εμβοες (σε περιπτωση ωτοσκληρηνσης), να μην τις μεταβαλλει ή και να τις χειροτερευσει. Δεν λενε πως τις χειροτερευει σον και καλα. Ειναι νωρις ακομα, θα το δουμε στην πορεια.
Για μενα ειναι η μονη θεραπεια με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης που υπαρχει ηδη και βρισκεται οχι σε θεωρητικο αλλα εφαρμοσιμο σταδιο.
Οι αλλοι ειναι στη θεωρια και στα ποντικια ακομη. Αλλα κι εκεινοι θα προχωρησουν, υπαρχουν κι αλλες θεωρητικες θεραπειες που εγειρουν τον οργανισμο του θηλαστικου με καποιο τροπο να αυτοιασει τον κοχλια! Απλα ολα αυτα θελουν πολυ καιρο... Πιστευω οτι σε 10 χρονια θα υπαρχουν διαφορες θεραπειες που ελπιζω να λειτουργουν πανω στον κοχλια.
Και μεχρι τοτε ας βρουνε κατι να μας μειωσουν τον θορυβο, εστω κι αν πρεπει να το παιρνουμε σε μονιμη βαση! Γιατι τωρα εγω πιστευω πως δεν υπαρχει κατι ιδιαιτερο. Ακομη και το αντιεπ. του εξωτερικου πολλοι εχουν πει πως δε τους κανει τιποτα. Ειναι σα να προσπαθεις να κρυψεις το συμπτωμα (εμβοη) διχως να καταπολεμας την πηγη (απωλεια ακοης, mvc κλπ).

----------


## 0db

Αυτο με τα ποντικια και το atoh1 για την ακριβεια εγινε αμεσως μετα που τους κανανε βλαβη στην ακοη.
Το δοκιμασε μετα απο καποιο σεβαστο διαστημα που τους κανανε βλαβη στην ακοη και δεν δουλεψε.
Δουλεψε μερικως δηλαδη σε "φρεσκο προβλημα". Επισης οι φωτογραφιες που πειρανε απο τους κοχλιες των ποντικιων δειχνανε τα sterocillai να μην εχουνε ομοιομορφη δομη
σαν να ειχανε φυτρωσει τα τριχωτα κυταρα ακαταστατα και σε ασχετες τοποθεσιες αυτο μπορει να δινει αλλιωμενη ακοη.
Τα ποντικια δεν μπορουνε να πουνε αν εχουνε αλλιωμενη ακοη μπορουνε με ειδικα test να δουνε αν ακουνε αλλα οχι με τι ποιοτητα ακουνε.

Αυτο με το laser ποιος το αναφερει αυτος που το πουλαει ή διπλες τυφλες και τυχαιοπημενες μελετες που δεν εχουνε χρηματοδοτηθει απο αυτον που πουλα
μια συσκευη αξιας 50 ευρω 2500 ευρω ?
Το φως σαφως και επηρεαζει τα κυταρα εχει βρεθει οτι με εκθεση στο υπεριωδες φως παραγεται βιταμινη D / αναστελονται αυτοανοσες δερματοπαθειες και υπερεκθεση κανει καρκινο του δερματος νεκρωση κυταρων και μικροβιων.
Αλλα στα αυτια δινουνε απο 650nm εως 808nm δηλαδη απο ερυθρο εως ελαφρα υπερυθρο φως αυτο που κανει το φως σε αυτο το μηκος κυματος ειναι αυξηση θερμοκρασιας.
Η αυξηση θερμοκρασιας πιθανον να κανει κανει προσωρινα κατι στη μηχανικη του αυτιου αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι αναστενει νευρικα κυτταρα.
Αν εισαι τολμηρος κανε το αλλα προσοχη στους απατεωνες μην πιστευεις τοσο ευκολα. Εγω σοβαρες μελετες για το θεμα δεν εχω δει.
Στην ωτοσκλυρηνση που δεν εχεις εχει βρεθει οτι κατι κανει το φθοριουχο νατριο (florical) και η εγχειριση (αναβολοτομη/αναβολοεκτομη) οταν η βλαβη στην ακοη ειναι τυπου αγωγιμοτητας αμα ειναι νευροαισθητηρια δεν κανει τιποτα η εγχειριση.

Χτυπα αυτες τις δημοπρασιες αμα θες να δεις το laser (λογικα με καπου 4-8 ευρω θα τα παρεις)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Focusable-65...-/371259991145
http://www.ebay.com/itm/INDUSTRIAL-L...-/371260766866
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Laser-Diode-...-/371259279746


Σιγουρες θεραπειες ειναι αν καπνιζεις να το κοψεις να κοιμασε πολλες ωρες και να αποφευγεις τους θορυβους και τους δυνατους ηχους γενοκοτερα αυτα εχουνε σιγουρο αποτελεσμα χωρις παρενεργειες.

----------


## pouskidis

> Αυτο με τα ποντικια και το atoh1 για την ακριβεια εγινε αμεσως μετα που τους κανανε βλαβη στην ακοη.
> Το δοκιμασε μετα απο καποιο σεβαστο διαστημα που τους κανανε βλαβη στην ακοη και δεν δουλεψε.
> Δουλεψε μερικως δηλαδη σε "φρεσκο προβλημα".


Που το διαβασες αυτο? Δε σε αμφισβητω αλλα τοτε πιο το νοημα να το δοκιμασουνε σε καποιον που ειναι κουφος εδω και χρονια? 




> Επισης οι φωτογραφιες που πειρανε απο τους κοχλιες των ποντικιων δειχνανε τα sterocillai να μην εχουνε ομοιομορφη δομη
> σαν να ειχανε φυτρωσει τα τριχωτα κυταρα ακαταστατα και σε ασχετες τοποθεσιες αυτο μπορει να δινει αλλιωμενη ακοη.
> Τα ποντικια δεν μπορουνε να πουνε αν εχουνε αλλιωμενη ακοη μπορουνε με ειδικα test να δουνε αν ακουνε αλλα οχι με τι ποιοτητα ακουνε.


Αν ισχυει αυτο δε μιλαμε για αυτοιαση αλλα για μεταλλαξη.




> Αυτο με το laser ποιος το αναφερει αυτος που το πουλαει ή διπλες τυφλες και τυχαιοπημενες μελετες που δεν εχουνε χρηματοδοτηθει απο αυτον που πουλα
> μια συσκευη αξιας 50 ευρω 2500 ευρω ?


 Εγω δε μιλησα για θεραπεια με λειζερ. Μιλησα για τη διαδικασια εισαγωγης του γονιδιου στο εσωτερικο του αυτιου. Κι εγω δε πιστευω πως στο λειζερ μπορει να θεραπευσει τον κοχλια γιατι απλουστατα αν μπορουσε μεχρι τωρα θα το ξεραμε, αφου εφαρμοζεται εδω και πολλα χρονια. Και δε θα ψαχνανε για αλλες θεραπειες.



> Στην ωτοσκλυρηνση που δεν εχεις εχει βρεθει οτι κατι κανει το φθοριουχο νατριο (florical) και η εγχειριση (αναβολοτομη/αναβολοεκτομη) οταν η βλαβη στην ακοη ειναι τυπου αγωγιμοτητας αμα ειναι νευροαισθητηρια δεν κανει τιποτα η εγχειριση.


Ειπαμε, αυτα τα ειπαν αυτοι που κανουν τη γονιδιακη θεραπεια. Το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο παθαινεις βλαβη απο την τρυπα που ανοιγουν. Αν ειναι να χασεις ενα μικρο ποσοστο αλλα να κερδισεις μεγαλυτερο, μπορει να συμφερει. Το τελικο αποτελεσμα μπορει να ειναι στο συν.




> Σιγουρες θεραπειες ειναι αν καπνιζεις να το κοψεις να κοιμασε πολλες ωρες και να αποφευγεις τους θορυβους και τους δυνατους ηχους γενοκοτερα αυτα εχουνε σιγουρο αποτελεσμα χωρις παρενεργειες.


Και υπνο κανουμε οσο μπορουμε και σε υσηχο περιβαλλον και δε καπνιζουμε. Τωρα μακαρι να ισχυει αυτο που λες και μετα απο κανα δυο χρονια να περασουν ή να χαμηλωσουν απο μονες τους! Φανταζομαι θα φυγει και η υπερακουσια?

----------


## 0db

θα φυγει η υπερακουσια αρκει να μην εκτιθεσε σε ηχους οι ηχοι απλως θα την χειροτερευουνε ακομα και σιγανοι ηχοι.
Θα παρει καιρο μπορει και πανω απο χρονο και θα υποχωρησει οπως πρωτα δεν νομιζω να γινει αλλα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα σε καθημερινες εντασεις δεν θα φτασεις στις παλιες ανοχες
ας πουμε οτι θα αντεχεις 20db λιγοτερο και μετα απο καποιο μεγαλο διαστημα 10db λιγοτερο.
Οσο φτιαχνει η υπερακουσια να ελαφρυνουνε και οι εμβοες αρκει να μην κανεις παραπανω ζημια.
Αμα δεις εδω και αυτη την παθση που εχεις αισθηση ζαλης δονησης εμβοων μετα απο μακρυ ταξιδι (κατα αναλογια εμβοες μετα απο δυνατο ηχο) περναει μονη της και κανει απο 6 μηνες εως 3 χρονια
http://www.dizziness-and-balance.com...ntral/mdd.html
Ειναι το διαστημα που θελει για να ξαναπροσαρμοστει ο εγεφαλος αλλα αυτο διαφερει στον καθενα.Αμα εχεις καλη ακοη οι πιθανοτητες να επανελθεις ταχυτερα και καλυτερα αυξανονται.

Τα σχετικα με laser τα ελεγα σε στον @kavaliero και κατι αλλο σχετικα με το laser εχει βρεθει οτι το laser που εχουνε οι οδοντιατροι
με 1 μονο εφαρμογη θεραπευει τον επιχειλιο ερπητα. Υπαρχουνε στη βιβλιογραφια περιπτωσεις προβληματων στην ακοη και εμβοων απο ερπη που αναζοπυρωνετε σε περιοδους στρες στο αυτι
και μαλιστα καποιοι που τους ειχανε βγαλει διαγνωση meniere ανταποκριθηκανε σε θεραπεια με αντιικα και ειχα βελτιωση των συμπτωματων.
Αν ειναι ενας τετοιος ιιος μεταξυ μεσαιου και εσω αυτιου (πχ στην στρογγυλη θυριδα του κοχλια) το laser πιθανον να κανει δουλεια οπως και τα αντιικα σε συνδιασμο με κορτιζονη(στην οξεια φαση της φλεγμονης).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb2gNF2I3T0

----------


## pouskidis

Μακαρι να φυγει η υπερακουσια. Αν και εγω ενοχλουμαι περισσοτερο απο την χροια του "σ", μιας σακουλας πλαστικης κλπ. προφανως ανακατεβεται ο ηχος με την εμβοη, αρα αμα μικρυνει η εμβοη θα μικρυνει και το προβλημα της υπερακουσια/στρεβλωσης ηχου.

Αλλο το αντιιικο κι αλλο η αντιβιωση? Πχ μπορουμε να παρουμε αντιιικο μονοι μας? Να δοκιμασουμε και κανα τετοιο, τοσα και τοσα πηραμε... τι να πω.

ΥΓ: Η κριατινινη βοηθαει?

----------


## Aeon

Το θέμα κλειδώνεται προσωρινά προς περαιτέρω διερεύνηση...

----------

